#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-16
<didrocks> hey sil2100, how were your holidays?
<sil2100> didrocks: hello, thanks, not bad
<sil2100> Although very busy, so as always I didn't even start resting properly ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, that's the issue with one week vacations :)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI, we have some unity regressions with unity 6.0
<didrocks> sil2100: can you look at backporting the existing fixes? there is also those branches that I think we need (please investigate with duflu):
<didrocks>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1019337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1019337 in Compiz Core "gtk-window-decorator crashes with BadWindow (invalid Window parameter), from XGetWindowProperty() from get_frame_type()" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/compiz/fix-1019337.2/+merge/114597
<didrocks>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1024911
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1024911 in unity "[regression] [unity 6.0] Fullscreen windows flicker and/or never redraw properly if panel_opacity<1.0 or dash is opened." [High,In progress]
<didrocks> and we need a fix for bug #1024459
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1024459 in unity "panel and launcher blinks when using libreoffice presenter/spreadsheet" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024459
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks! Will look at those once I get up-to-date with e-mail
<didrocks> sil2100: also compiz gsettings isn't there yet
<didrocks> so we need it :)
<sil2100> didrocks: did the compiz release happen?
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> Mirv went on holidays before getting it done :(
<didrocks> so in priority order I would say:
<sil2100> Ouch, ok, we'll handle that then - but first the regressions I think?
<didrocks> - unity fixes backported and unity SDRU
<didrocks> yeah, in // with the SRU :)
<didrocks> check with duflu if he's working on the latest bugs
<didrocks> and ensure we really need the other merge fixes
<didrocks> and meanwhile look at remaining MR not review for 5.0
<didrocks> reviewed*
<didrocks> sil2100: there are some emails on the PS ML about mandatory branches for the 5.0 unity SRU
<sil2100> Aye aye, yessir :)
<didrocks> so you can leverage both in parallel :)
<didrocks> sil2100: good luck and… welcome back \o/
<mhr3> sil2100, also, the failure to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/update-core-preview-api/+merge/112756 needs to be looked at
<mhr3> sil2100, and hello :)
<sil2100> mhr3: hello ;) Ok, will look
<sil2100> Good to be back \o/
<didrocks> "on the road again!"
<mhr3> road... to hell? :)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) I would need your help x2 I guess. Do you have a minute ?
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah?
<didrocks> for your MR, we need tests :)
<tbf> is the code style documented somewhere? any reason for method names starting with a upper case letter? seems uncommon.
<MCR1> didrocks: Do you mean the one with the compression ?
<didrocks> MCR1: well, for each new plugins :)
<didrocks> for compiz
<didrocks> for the compression, I don't think it's needed
<didrocks> just get some designer's feedback
<MCR1> didrocks: Why does this need designer feedback - I did not change one pixel ?
<didrocks> MCR1: to ensure that there is no visible change at all
<didrocks> seems that Cimi already tried what you did
<didrocks> and saw a difference
<didrocks> so I prefer they can reviewed, as seb told you on the MR :)
<MCR1> didrocks: I can guarantee that no difference is visible, but I also can understand that you do not want to trust all those binaries ;), that is why I suggested someone could reproduce it by simply installing trimage and dropping all pngs in there...
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, please ensure you ping JohnLea when he's around or Cimi :)
<MCR1> didrocks: ok.
<MCR1> didrocks: Second question: I fixed a bitesize bug in font-manager: rn/font-manager/font-manager.fix-961034/+merge/114991
<MCR1> sorry, https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/font-manager/font-manager.fix-961034/+merge/114991
<didrocks> MCR1: oh nice! please subscribe the sponsoring team, so that today's patch pilot can look at it :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Is this the Font Manager Team ?
<didrocks> MCR1: no, I don't really know about upstream, I'm speaking about downstream here, as getting the patch into ubuntu :)
<MCR1> didrocks: So who should I add to the reviewers ?
<didrocks> MCR1: if you don't want to wait on upstream, please follow the ubuntu sponsorship process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Patches
<didrocks> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<MCR1> didrocks: Thanx for the links - will save them and study those :)
<didrocks> MCR1: yw ;) do not hesitate if you have any question!
<didrocks> JohnLea: hey, how are you?
<sil2100> seb128: hello!
<seb128> sil2100, hey, how are you? had nice holidays?
<sil2100> seb128: busy ones, but nice, thanks - and how are you?
<seb128> sil2100, I'm good thanks
<sil2100> seb128: I'm catching up on things right now - I saw an e-mail from Timo saying that some SRU (compiz? unity?) was in the process of being released
<sil2100> Did any SRU besides the lenses got released?
<sil2100> From the unity side?
<seb128> sil2100, no
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not really, that's what I pinged you this morning
 * didrocks wasn't explicit enough maybe, but did a full summary at 9AM
<seb128> sil2100, there is a need to redo a compiz update over the previous SRU one, a regression was detected (decorator segfault) which duflu fixed since
<didrocks> seb128: already gave the full links this morning FYI :)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> sil2100, check what didrocks wrote to you I guess ;-)
<didrocks> bug lists, branches to merge
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok, since I just read an e-mail that stated that one of them was already pending for release, so I thought that at least something went in ;)
<sil2100> seb128: ok, just making sure - thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: no, nothing since you last worked :(
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> welcome back to crazy unity world ;-)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think popey also have the information about what happened and can give them to you :)
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: the music lens SRU got in
<seb128> well it's in the queue
<seb128> so one thing happened :p
<didrocks> yeah, was mostly done when sil2100 was leaving as it's mostly the same than the release :p
<didrocks> sil2100: also for compiz, I gave a full list to Mirv about commits that I think we should backport (it's on the ML I guess)
<sil2100> I saw that e-mail indeed
<jokerdino> hey guys o/
<jokerdino> i am just feeling a little excited. i just submitted my first merge proposal for a bitesize bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/937334 let me know how to improve on that. Thanks again.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 937334 in unity "Unity shortcut overlay needs to include shortcut for video lens" [Low,In progress]
<seb128> jokerdino, hey, well done!
<jokerdino> thanks.
<JohnLea> didrocks; hyia
<jokerdino> i wasn't sure how it actually works. so, thought I would try first and learn from mistakes.
<didrocks> hey JohnLea, how was your week-end?
<JohnLea> didrocks; good but wet; summer here is terrible
<JohnLea> didrocks; and yours?
<seb128> jokerdino, can you do before,after screenshots? as commented on the bug that will need design input, see JohnLea's comment as well on the bug
<jokerdino> oh sure. i have it.
<seb128> jokerdino, adding a line will have an impact on the layout and size of the overlay
<jokerdino> hm that's right.
<jokerdino> but i couldn't see much obvious difference though
<didrocks> JohnLea: was nice, enjoyed the national fest, fireworks… avoiding the rain :)
<JohnLea> jokerdino; thanks for looking at this, email the screenshot to john.lea@canonical.com
<seb128> can you add them to the bug as well?
<jokerdino> alright. will do both.
<didrocks> JohnLea: I wanted to have your input on bug #907464. I didn't think that design had to be involved as it really seem like a bug to me, but bilal asked for it :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 907464 in unity (Ubuntu) "top panel should not go over fullscreen window in multi-monitor case" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907464
<JohnLea> didrocks; I've updated the bug with all the correct statuses, bilal will now be happy ;-)  You were right, but better safe than sorry
<didrocks> JohnLea: excellent! thanks :)
<jokerdino> seb128, JohnLea: added; emailed
<seb128> jokerdino, thanks
<JohnLea> jokerdino; +1 from me, adding comment to this effect to the bug now.  Thanks for fixing ;-)  If you are ever looking for more bugs to fix ;-) , take a look at the list under the heading "Design changes signed off but not handed over" @ http://people.canonical.com/~platform/design/designer.html or
<JohnLea> under heading "unity" @ http://people.canonical.com/~platform/design/upstream.html
<jokerdino> will do more fixing in the future. thanks much for positive feedback :-D
<JohnLea> jokerdino; np, ping me on IRC if you are looking at a bug and have any questions
<jokerdino> sure sir.
<MCR1> JohnLea: I would need your help too, I guess: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-reduce-png-filesizes/+merge/110978
<JohnLea> MCR1; looking now
<MCR1> JohnLea: Thanks a lot. Unfortunately I have some more design decisions for you to make, just tell me when you are ready for those ;)
<JohnLea> MCR1; as the assets will be visually unchanged by the proposed branch, no design signoff is needed.  It's purely a technical decision, so I'll point you back to Seb128.  For what it's worth it looks like a good change to me, but as it is not a user facing change it is outside of my remit
<JohnLea> MCR1; what are the other questions, I'm ready ;-)
<MCR1> JohnLea: Oh that are many. Where should I start ?
<JohnLea> MCR1; start with the changes that are closest to landing ;-)
<MCR1> JohnLea: Well, I would say that bug 1022743 is quite important.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1022743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Hardcoded Unity shortcuts create multiple Compiz problems" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022743
<MCR1> JohnLea: Imho the way Compiz/Unity share their shortcuts is currently very wrong creating multiple troubles.
<JohnLea> MCR1; there is also the companion bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/775434
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 775434 in unity "Keyboard shortcut - Make Unity keyboard shortcuts configurable" [Medium,Triaged]
<MCR1> JohnLea: I did not see that one, but from the title I have to agree. :)
<JohnLea> MCR1; I was just discussing moving one shortcut from CCSM to this panel with popey this morning.  But really we want to get all the shortcuts defined in a single place, and almost all configurable.
<MCR1> JohnLea: This is imho one of the most important problems we have. It is also a problem with the type of shortcuts.
<JohnLea> (the 'almost' bit of the above sentence refers to things like the SUPER key which we might want to make configurable because of the complexity of what is bound to it
<JohnLea> ^ 'not want' I meant
<JohnLea> MCR1; are you volunteering to have a look at fixing this ;-)  If so the best way to start would be by pinging didrocks as he knows this area of code well, and will be ultimately responsible for accepting your patches
<MCR1> JohnLea: A big problem is the type of shortcuts as Compiz should know and control all keys, otherwise this creates multiple problems...
<JohnLea> MCR1; yes, and the Compiz shortcuts should be exposed through the 'keyboard shortcuts' panel.
<JohnLea> which is missing atm
<MCR1> JohnLea: Sure, I would like to fix that - and I think I would be capable to take a shot at it - I just need to find the commit, which transformed the Alt HUD key-shortcut from hardcoded to Compiz.
<MCR1> JohnLea: And then imitate that for all the other keys ;)
<JohnLea> MCR1; there is *a lot* of special behaviour around both the SUPER and ALT key, so I would start by exposing all the other keys, and then get to these last.  It might be that SUPER has to stay non-configurable, but the companion keys used with SUPER can be changed e.g SUPER+V could be changed to SUPER+Y, but not SHIFT+V.  You should see what I mean when you look at the code.  If we can get all the keys *other* than ALT and SUPER configurable and ex
<JohnLea> posed in the 'keyboard shortcuts' overlay we will be doing well, and once that is done take a look at ALT
<MCR1> JohnLea: ALT is already configurable afaik
<MCR1> JohnLea: But I know what you mean - I am still in the process of trying to analyze all this code, but there is definitely room for improvements there
<JohnLea> MCR1; cool, the more we can make configurable the better, perhaps it is just SUPER that will have to stay fixed in the first iteration of this improvement?
<JohnLea> MCR1; basically the intent would be to make as many keyboard shortcuts as possible configurable and exposed in the keyboard shortcuts panel.  Another tricky one might be 'Ctrl + Super + Cursor down' ( see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit?hl=en_GB ) which should perform different actions based on the state of the currently focused window.  Not implemented yet, but I think it is on
<JohnLea> didrock's todo list?
<MCR1> JohnLea: I am very glad that we agree 100% on this :) I will try my best to work on it, but I might need help of the guys who worked on that part of the code...
<MCR1> JohnLea: I already talked with smspillaz about that problem, I guess with some hints from him (when he is back) we can get things done 8-)
<JohnLea> MCR1; while we are talking, one other thing that needs to be added to the compiz keyboard shortcuts is the ability to bind two different shortcuts to the same action.  This would be very useful for supporting shortcuts that are depreciated or users are used to from other platforms in addition to the default shortcuts
<JohnLea> MCR1; smspillaz will be away for another couple of weeks, didrocks is the person who should be able to help you out with any questions.
<MCR1> JohnLea: Compiz is already capable of doing two different actionswith the same shortcut. It will warn you, but allows to do that - but I like your "two different shortcuts to the same action" idea also very much :)
<JohnLea> MCR1; cool ;-)  I think there is some issue with the 'two different actions' because I asked smspillaz about it 2 or 3 months ago and he said it didn't work but would be easy to fix.
<MCR1> JohnLea: Ok, then I'll nerve him. I am very satisfied that you agree on those hardcoded hell, because that is one of the most important problems.
<MCR1> JohnLea: For smspillaz everything is easy to fix ;)
<JohnLea> MCR1; I am very happy that you are taking a look at this, it is a bit of a neglected area in need of some rejuvenation.
<MCR1> JohnLea: He is a coding genius. Do not expect my coding qualities to be even near his level ;)
<JohnLea> MCR1; as long as your coding qualities are of a sufficient level to get your  code accepted by didrocks we are good ;-)
<MCR1> JohnLea: We'll see ;)
<API> didrocks, one thing, I have just read that thread about accessibility always on on GNOME 3.6
<didrocks> API: yeah?
<API> fwiw, the port to the new atk-bridge library is
<API> was proposed to be merge
<didrocks> I saw your branch, thanks :)
<API> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/a11y-a11y-always-on
<API> ah ok
<didrocks> let's wait on upstream to look at it :)
<API> it was about that, not sure if alex launi is stil reviewing unity branches
<API> wait on upstream?
<didrocks> API: btw, what's the actual status of a11y in unity?
<didrocks> API: well, the other dx guys ;)
<didrocks> API: is it full, what's missing,
<API> didrocks, so it is ok on setting alex launi to review the branch?
<API> didrocks, about the status
<API> at this moment my old extra-a11y ppa is not required
<didrocks> API: no, just set the unity-team as reviewer
<API> as all the branches get merged
<API> didrocks, ok, will change the reviewer
<didrocks> API: so, is it fully accessible?
<API> resuming a11y status
<didrocks> yep :)
<API> I reviewed the status
<API> launcher works
<API> dash and alt+f2 also works (with some "buts")
<API> alt+tab switcher changed a little since the last time I worked on that
<API> so it would be required a review
<API> panel service still works
<API> so in summary, there are stuff working
<API> but still room for improvement
<didrocks> API: so, it's usable for a daily usage in your opinion?
<API> didrocks, sorry, adding a comment to the merge review and adding unity-team to the reviewer list
<didrocks> API: no worry ;)
<API> well, unity is usable for a daily if no other option is available
<API> but as I said, there are some "buts" and some new stuff since the last time I worked on that
<didrocks> ok, thanks for the status API :)
<API> so I guess that using it daily will get people frustrated
<API> as there are other options as xfce, gnome-shell, and still unity2d
<didrocks> API: possibly, yeah…
<TheMuso> c
<sil2100> didrocks: so that you're up-to-date - I just built the new unity 6.0 regression fixes packages and will test those, and in the meantime I am also preparing MRQ branches for compiz SRU with some (most) of the commits you marked in your e-mail
<didrocks> sil2100: great great! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: some of the commits you pointed at are already merged into the 0.9.7 source branch btw. ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: great, but we aren't basing from the branch, isn't it?
<didrocks> sil2100: IIRC, you added patches manually?
<sil2100> didrocks: well, I was cherry-picking every fix that went into 0.9.7 branch earlier - not sure about now, since Timo was doing the patches last week
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> Since it's not so easy as with the new packaging branches you made :(
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks for the notice :)
<didrocks> yeah
<sil2100> With the new one it's just a lazy bzr merge neede ;)
<didrocks> that's why now that upstream is in bzr, I switched to that :)
<sil2100> *needed
<didrocks> wasn't possible when they were in git :)
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. since I see that Timo ported as a distro-patch the fix for LP: #994841
<sil2100> didrocks: I remember you said that it's not necessary before, since it's just related to tests?
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, it's not necessary to us
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I remove it
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding the compiz SRU, I'd like Sam to approve one MRQ before setting it to approved - since no one from the compiz team yet approved it, although they did comment that it seems ok
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/compiz/fix-1019337.2/+merge/114597
<sil2100> And it's a very important branch
<didrocks> sil2100: sam isn't around for some weeks
<didrocks> sil2100: so you need to find someone else I'm afraid
<didrocks> the code is fine. However, I'm not sure it's fixing the issue
<didrocks> but this code can't harm
<sil2100> didrocks: the previous MRQ that went already in was supposed to fix it, this is a follow-up more or less
<sil2100> didrocks: you think I can approve it?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I can only say the this code makes sense and can do no harm :)
<didrocks> so yeah, you can approve it I guess
<sil2100> Thanks \o/
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: the bug points to a ppa and 3 users confirmed the ppa fixes the issue
<seb128> not sure what commit Mirv's included in there though
<seb128> but it's easy to check out
<didrocks> ok, good ;)
<didrocks> thanks seb128
<seb128> yw
<didrocks> sil2100: go on then ^
<sil2100> seb128: I have the packaging branch, so I see that the 2 fixes in mention are in, so indeed
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for the notice!
<seb128> didrocks, yw!
<didrocks> seb128: completion issue infected you now? :)
<seb128> sil2100, yw!
<seb128> didrocks, it seems so, though I can't blame mines on my IRC client ;-)
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> 6.0 regression fixes in trunk, cherry-picking
<sil2100> didrocks: lp:~sil2100/unity/ubuntu_quantal_fixes
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! already tested?
<sil2100> didrocks: for now I tested if the fixes work, but I can perform manual-tests or similar if needed
<sil2100> didrocks: should I create a doc for it as always and proceed with all the tests, or just this is sufficient?
<didrocks> sil2100: just create a small doc telling that the fixes work and you didn't notice any regression
<didrocks> sil2100: just do the tests that seems sensible to those fixes
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK! Proceeding with that in a moment though, I'll just finish some compiz bzr'ing
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> sil2100: the branch looks good, I'm downgrading compiz (as I tested latest trunk) and rebuilding unity
<sil2100> didrocks: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1UsC-oNhBmxHTi-2caZHaZ3YiyUA5SR7IqofdoBhgjRc/edit#
<didrocks> sil2100: on a meeting, back afterwards :)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's running fine btw :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I also proposed some fixes and the .2 branch to lp:compiz-core/0.9.7 if anything
<sil2100> didrocks: so we should be ready for compiz SRU tomorrow \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: good luck on the meeting
<sil2100> brb in a moment, storm
<sil2100> Back
<sil2100> didrocks: can't notice any regressions in the new 6.0 branch
<didrocks> sil2100: neither do I
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll upload it I guess :)
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ thank you
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks you! :)
<didrocks> now compiz SRU? ;)
<didrocks> and unity one?
<sil2100> didrocks: as for compiz SRU - we'll wait for Daniel to be back tomorrow to comment on the 2-3 additional fixes I asked for merging - if he says that these are valid SRU commits and get approved, we're almost done I think
<sil2100> didrocks: I prepared the packaging branch with updated patches
<didrocks> ok, the branches on the ML are all merged?
<didrocks> there is the software-center one
<didrocks> and the first super + W IIRC
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean the two unity ones for the software center? Not yet merged, but I think we can approve those
<sil2100> didrocks: the super + W fix is still a '?'
<didrocks> sil2100: there are 2 things about it
<didrocks> sil2100: there is the bug
<didrocks> about "windows flying away"
<didrocks> this is a just a bug and should be fixed
<didrocks> the second is under discussion :)
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I'll look at this windows flying away bug then
<sil2100> didrocks: what about the software center fixes for unity? In your opinion, can those get into 5.0?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, once properly reviewed
<sil2100> Orajt
<sil2100> Shit, storm again, brb in a moment (again)
<sil2100> eh
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock, bschaefer: anyone of you around by any chance?
 * Trevinho present
<sil2100> Trevinho: are you particulary busy right now ;) ?
<Trevinho> sil2100: not yet
<sil2100> Since we would need someone from unity to review https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/unity/5.0series-sru-software-center-integration-fixes/+merge/110214 and https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-lasker/unity/software-center-launcher-integration-tests-for-5.0/+merge/114241
<sil2100> As we would like those to land in the nearest SRU
<Trevinho> ok, I'll check them
<bschaefer> sil2100, im around
<sil2100> bschaefer: ^
 * bschaefer got randomly logged out
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Trevinho, bschaefer: just looking for someone who might test these MRQs (or one MRQ, as the other are just tests), browse through the code and approve if all is OK
<bschaefer> sil2100, yeah I can give them a test :), my day just started
<sil2100> Excellent
<sil2100> Thanks
<bschaefer> np!
<andyrock> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> andyrock: hi! Trevinho and bschaefer are already dealing with my problem :)
<andyrock> sil2100, ok... I was watching the tv for le tour de france :)
<sil2100> Ok everyone, need to jump out to the bank now and for dinner - see you tomorrow!
<andyrock> om26er, can you update the status of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/962395
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 962395 in unity (Ubuntu) "drive icon disappears from unity launcher while still mounted" [Medium,Fix released]
<andyrock> I mean adding unity 5.0 and Ubuntu (Precise)
<andyrock> :)
<om26er> andyrock, looking
<andyrock> om26er, thank you
<om26er> andyrock, done ;-)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-17
<ronnie> Any one on here
<MCR1> Hi everyone :)
<MCR1> didrocks: I need your help :-[
<didrocks> hey MCR1, what's up?
<MCR1> didrocks: Yesterday I messed up my Compiz/Unity installation and now I am having trouble restoring it:
<MCR1> didrocks: https://answers.launchpad.net/compiz/+question/203353
<didrocks> MCR1: there is an abi break in current compiz, did you try rebuilding it?
<MCR1> didrocks: I thought it would also be useful for others to have this question answered.
<didrocks> MCR1: well, it's not straightforward, and we don't support local installation, it really depends on what you have done
<didrocks> MCR1: also having an ABI break every week, we can't tell "there is an ABI this time or this time"
<didrocks> already have not enough time to do what I want to do, don't add support for people making local install to it :)
<MCR1> didrocks: I just need to know which files I have to remove/change to make a reinstall via synaptic possible, please
<didrocks> MCR1: really depends on what you did with your make install
<didrocks> did you look at where files were installed?
<didrocks> because the PREFIX is tweaked to different installation path
<didrocks> so can be in your home, can be in /usr/local or can be on the system version
<MCR1> didrocks: I will reproduce where it exactly installed to. One moment.
<MCR1> didrocks: /usr/local seems to be Compiz default
<didrocks> MCR1: ok, so the easiest for you is to:
<didrocks> MCR1: look at all the binary packages in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.8+bzr3249-0ubuntu2/+build/3616960
<didrocks> then, dpkg -L them to see the files that are installed
<didrocks> remove them, replacing /usr by /usr/local
<didrocks> (no need to remove those user /usr/share/doc/ as it's packaging related)
<MCR1> didrocks: Thanks a lot for your time, it is very appreciated. I will try your suggestions. The install log, btw: http://pastebin.com/vefFtffz
<didrocks> MCR1: yeah, you can start by the install log as well, but it's better to start from what the package is installing
<didrocks> MCR1: ensure that all (apart from the empty packages) are installed
<didrocks> compiz-plugins is optional though
<MCR1> didrocks: I am still not sure how to best test actual Compiz/Unity builds though - I can build both from source, but I have no idea how to run those versions then to make my tests.
<didrocks> MCR1: if you don't change the packaging, use the packaging :)
<didrocks> like bzr branch lp:ubuntu/compiz
<didrocks> hack compiz
<didrocks> cd packaging branch
<didrocks> bzr merge ../your_experiment
<didrocks> bzr bd
 * MCR1 knows nothing about packaging yet, but is happy to learn new stuff... :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Thanks again - I will save this conversation to not forget anything :)
<didrocks> MCR1: no worry :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, a short status update regarding the state of the SRUs ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: (hello btw.)
 * didrocks is all ears ;)
<didrocks> hey!
 * seb128 reads SRU
<MCR1> didrocks: I am calmed down already, but it is the second time I killed my Unity installation and I am still waiting for the first time I fix it again, so your help is highly appreciated. :)
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding unity SRU - we're STILL pending on the 2 merge requests regarding software center integration ;/ Trevinho and Brandon reviewed the branch, all seemed ok and working - but I see from the comments that they have another idea on how to fix this problem
<didrocks> MCR1: heh, experimenting is learning :)
<sil2100> And Bilal is needed to comment on that it seems...
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I pinged upstream more than 6 times on that MR :/
<didrocks> in the past 3 weeks
<sil2100> didrocks: and there's still the thing about the patch for software center itself
<didrocks> if only they were moving faster
<didrocks> sil2100: well, it's done, right?
<didrocks> that's what Gary was telling,
<sil2100> didrocks: there's an MRQ for that, but it's not yet approved as well
<didrocks> that the software-center side is pending for weeks
<didrocks> yeah, they don't approve it until unity sru is ready
<MCR1> didrocks: Unfortunately afaik there is no wiki yet to get newbies into Compiz/Unity development...
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, ok - cool
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, hm, we can either merge it in as it is (those 2 branches), or wait for Bilal to look at the new idea today
<MCR1> didrocks: As these projects are quite special...
<didrocks> MCR1: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<didrocks> not sure how up to date this is though
<didrocks> sil2100: I prefer that we get the right implementation for software-center
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding compiz SRU - I'll be pinging Daniel about the few MRQs I did, but there's still the issue with bug #955035
<didrocks> sil2100: it's something that regressed too much
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 955035 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "Super-W shows vanishing windows the first time you hit it. Windows fly off the screen instead of spreading." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/955035
<didrocks> argh :/
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please ensure this is in
<MCR1> didrocks: Oh, thx - did not know that one - saved ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: since I still have no clue on what commit fixes this bug ;) Since I saw people said that Timo's packages didn't have the bug, but there was no explicit fix for that in it!
<sil2100> didrocks: and I'm assigned to this bug, although I never really fixed it explicitly - I only fixed the other super + W issue and hm, somehow it magically (?) fixed this one
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, so would be good to sync that up with him :)
<sil2100> didrocks: so I'll do that ;)
<didrocks> heh, great!
<didrocks> good luck and thanks for the info :)
<didrocks> sil2100: do you think it will be possible to get that out for tomorrow morning?
<didrocks> also try on the ML, really stating that getting the 2 branches merged in today (counting the night) is something that is not negociable
<didrocks> it's getting tight for the SRU time
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: can we get the SRU rolling without the s-c fix? it can make it to the next round...
<didrocks> seb128: well, mvo is asking it hardly for a month already
<didrocks> seb128: I already skipped it for next round because upstream couldn't review it
<didrocks> so deal with them, but I think they will be quite not happy if we skip it again :)
<seb128> didrocks, he's asking for a month but they still didn't review the merge request on their side?
<seb128> didrocks, let me troll him :p
<didrocks> seb128: they reviewed it
<didrocks> seb128: just not merged
<didrocks> because of unity
<seb128> oh, I see
<seb128> no mvo trolling then, what a shame :p
<didrocks> getting 2 to 3 pings a week
<didrocks> about it
<didrocks> if only upstream was really acting… :p
<didrocks> seb128: trade mvo trolling for dx trolling :)
<seb128> is that Trevinho I need to troll? :p
<didrocks> you have a wide variety of choice there :)
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Well, yesterday Trevinho and Brandon picked up the review, so it's cool
<sil2100> But as I said - they have a 'new' idea it seems
<popey> didrocks, do you recall a conversation at the sprint where we discussed the issue where the screen doesn't get redrawn when coming out of suspend or when unlocking the screen on nvidia, something about resetting the card at specific points?
<popey> (morning all btw)
<didrocks> hey popey
<didrocks> popey: yeah, we discussed that, I told you that it was supposively working since precise
<didrocks> (for nvidia cards)
<didrocks> popey: DBO told he worked on it at the time
<didrocks> (it was assigned to him)
<popey> hmm, need to file a bug then, it's broken on my nvidia imac
<didrocks> popey: if it's broken for you, I'm afraid it's broken for all nvidias then :/
<didrocks> was a coordination between tseliot and DBO
 * popey tries his other nvidia
<MCR1> popey: I can confirm that bug - I am using dual/triple monitor setup here with ATI gallium (opensource) driver and sometimes one of the screens will stay black after log-out and back in again
<popey> its not that it stays black, as such, stuff gets drawn but it doesn't appear until you click on it
<popey> i.e. move the mouse over the launcher and the launcher appears, then click the panel, that appears
<MCR1> popey: oh, then it is another bug - did not experience that one - do you have mipmapping enabled in CCSM ?
<didrocks> sil2100: for compiz, you did start from the full list I posted?
<popey> dunno, default 12.04 install
<MCR1> popey: then no
<MCR1> popey: Just asking because mipmapping is currently quite broken and enabling it leads to screen not updating troubles
<sil2100> didrocks: the list of commits? Yes, I did
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent, thanks!
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, libunity wasn't released with unity 6.0? Why?
<didrocks> sil2100: oh you're right, it's unreleased, let me fix this
<mhr3> y didrocks no likey new libunity?
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> mhr3: indeed, but shhhh :)
<didrocks> seb128: libunity needs some NEWing ^
<seb128> didrocks, looking
<didrocks> wait for 5 minutes so that it's getting into the queue :)
<MCR1> Real oldschool Compiz presentation 8-) : http://vimeo.com/3220996
<Trevinho> seb128, sil2100: need something?
<seb128> Trevinho, hey
<seb128> Trevinho, context was
<seb128> <sil2100> didrocks: regarding unity SRU - we're STILL pending on the 2 merge requests regarding software center integration ;/ Trevinho and Brandon reviewed the branch, all seemed ok and working - but I see from the comments that they have another idea on how to fix this problem
<seb128> Trevinho, we need that in ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, do you know the status?
<Trevinho> seb128: so... I'm checking the latest comments
<Trevinho> seb128: however, basically they seem to revert the change... It's not the best solution probably, but if we have no other way...
<seb128> sil2100, ^ does that match your understanding?
<sil2100> Ok, I see Bilal wants to stay with this fix - and as it's confirmed as fixed, I think I'll approve it
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh...
<Trevinho> sil2100: see my latest comment... I don't agree soo much with that...
<didrocks> sil2100: please ensure that Trevinho agrees first :)
<didrocks> we had a story of regression on this feature
<didrocks> I prefer that the core and trusted unity developers ack it
<didrocks> so if Trevinho has objections, don't approve it :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I don't want to block it, but it looks here that we basically change the behavior not adding the icon when the installation starts to the launcher...
<Trevinho> didrocks: the icon is added only at the very end...
<didrocks> Trevinho: maybe you can check that also with tremolux on #software-center?
<Trevinho> didrocks: the user experience seems changed too much
<didrocks> I think they discussed it with design
<Trevinho> I'll contact him... I don't know if he's alredy up
<didrocks> Trevinho: he's around in ~3h I think
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, I've pinged him in the mean time, I'll wait
<Trevinho> didrocks: do you know if they postponed the "flying" to the unity launcher for other reasons?
<Trevinho> probably #1011681?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I guess the prefered to have the logic into software-center to avoid all the regressions we had
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes, I agree...
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> didrocks, Trevinho: ok, so I'll wait with this one until it's clear
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess you have enough work on the compiz front to not get bored :)
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> Sadly ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: stupid question, but where is the compiz-plugins-main packaging branch for precise available?
<sil2100> didrocks: I don't see it in any of the ~compiz-team or ~ubuntu-desktop branches
<sil2100> didrocks: lp:ubuntu/precise/compiz-plugins-main is the one I should look at?
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz
<didrocks> see lp:~compiz/compcomm-plugins-main/ubuntu
<sil2100> Ah, compcomm, jesus
<sil2100> didrocks: brr, thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I prepared packages for compiz and compiz-plugins-main for the SRU, we're testing them a bit now
<sil2100> didrocks: I also prepared some things for the unity SRU, but I'm still waiting for the decision on the Software Center intergration
<sil2100> didrocks: also, Daniel pointed me in the morning to a fix of the last remaining regression that unity 6.0 introduced
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I saw that one! greta :)
<sil2100> didrocks: what should we do with that one? It's a small fix, and only one - are we still doing a release with that one?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, this one is small, so no need to backport it alone
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. sadly, some of the commits you pointed to in compiz trunk weren't SRUable after consultation with Daniel :( Since we came to the conclusion that some of them are not well tested and can have probable regressions
<sil2100> As compiz is like a minefield
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I looked large when scanning the commit, juts wanted to point out that "one commit only SRUable" wasn't exact and more diving was necessary
<sil2100> didrocks: true, well - it was a good thing, since some were indeed SRUable
<sil2100> That's why I also did the compiz-plugins-main release
<sil2100> (I mean, prepared for release ;p)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: did you get some info regarding the software center intergration issue?
<Trevinho> sideffect: not yet
<sil2100> didrocks: what would this error mean, then? How should I proceed?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, first read the error :)
<didrocks> it's telling that it won't look at library in other packages that doesn't ship shlibs
<sil2100> didrocks: since /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libunity/libunity-protocol-private.so.0 exists on my system, but it can't find it
<sil2100> Ah
<didrocks> do you have a DEBIAN/shlibs in the libunity-protocol-private package,
<sil2100> Good question, need to check that
<sil2100> didrocks: I see it provides an shlibs file
<sil2100> didrocks: the contents are: "libunity-protocol-private 0 libunity-protocol-private0 (>= 5.92.0)"
<didrocks> seems good to me
<didrocks> did you google around for the issue?
 * didrocks shakes fist at unity stacking being screwed
<didrocks> and to sublimetext not having bamf matching! Trebinho! :p
<didrocks> trevinho!
<popey> blimey, does everyone use sublimetext now...
<didrocks> it's sublime! :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: mine works well :P (but just because i'm using the Webupd8 ppa version)
<didrocks> yeah, I'm on edge!
<Trevinho> didrocks: need to check, but it' looks strange that if you set the exec to
<Trevinho> --class foo and you set StartupWMClass=foo it doesn't work
<Trevinho> didrocks: i.e. doing /pat/to/sublime_text --class Firefox should recognize it as Firefox... (for example)
<didrocks> Trevinho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1096645/ I tried both exec
<didrocks> let me try --class
<Trevinho> didrocks: dusing --name should be the same btw
<Trevinho> didrocks: that desktop file works to me
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, adding --class Firefox make the matching on sublimetext working when I click on it (not the cause otherwise)
<didrocks> working like… matching sublimetext
<didrocks> if I run sublimetext from the CLI
<didrocks> (as it's in my PATH)
<didrocks> it's matching still another icon
<didrocks> sublimetext
<didrocks> but a different one
<Trevinho> didrocks: in order I've done: 1) added your .desktop file (updating the paths) to ~/.local/share/applications; 2) launched it with fullpath from CLI... And it works
<Trevinho> didrocks: which .desktop file is using? Can be possible that you've a clash?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I have no desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications
<didrocks> and no other sublimetext than the one in this rep
<didrocks> bah, I can't drag and drop anymore the desktop file to the launcher
<didrocks> nothing react :/
<didrocks> ok, removing a launcher and I can add it again
<Trevinho> didrocks: you said that when loading it from CLI it uses another icon... which one?
<Trevinho> didrocks: what you get by gdbus call -e -d org.ayatana.bamf -o /org/ayatana/bamf/matcher -m org.ayatana.bamf.matcher.RunningApplicationsDesktopFiles ?
<Trevinho> (with subl opened)
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok, I reproduced your issue..
<didrocks> \o/
<Trevinho> didrocks: it happens because it runs sublime, and so it's like we have matching troubles in that case where the exec doesn't match the class
<Trevinho> didrocks: if your exec was sublime_text it would have worked..
<Trevinho> mhmhm
<didrocks> Trevinho: ah, do you want me to try renaming?
<Trevinho> didrocks: ok... here we are..
<Trevinho> didrocks: if sublime is called from a symlink called "sublime" pointing to a binary called sublime_text, its wm_class will be sublime
<Trevinho> so... or you force the class name to be always the same
<didrocks> Trevinho: interesting, is this a general thing? wm_class will match the symlink?
<Trevinho> didrocks: in your exec file you can do sublime --class "sublime_text"
<Trevinho> didrocks: just discovered... Need to check
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's not right :)
<mhr3> didrocks, Trevinho, wm_class is constructed from prg_name, which is in turn constructed from argv[0]
<didrocks> works when I click
<mhr3> afaik
<didrocks> but not when launching frmo CLI
<didrocks> renaming the symlink works though
<didrocks> even if the exec doesn't match anymore
<didrocks> funny funny funny :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: at least, I have a good matching now, thanks! :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: and you have a good bug :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: just tried event with gedit, changing the symlink will change the wm_class
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes, I knew about that... but I thought that symlink were translated to the real path
<didrocks> seems you have an interesting case :)
<Trevinho> but that it doesn't seem to happen
<Trevinho> well... I've a bug, but.... I don't tjink I can fix it... Until I don't check every ran program for its real argv[0]
<mhr3> that would be pretty expensive
<mhr3> i wonder if bamf would work better if it used startup notifications in some way
<mhr3> but those are sent to the root window... so :/
<Trevinho> mhr3: I have to add startup-notifications to bamf...
<Trevinho> didrocks: however even using a symlink when adding --class=sublime_text and startupWmclass=sublime_text works here... but I'm happy you at least got the matching to work :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: that's weird indeed, but getting sublimetext matching is making me happy ;)
<Trevinho> at least it's a WIN ;)
<Debolaz> Hmm… The dash seems a lot more responsive in vmware fusion than in virtualbox.
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, fancy some work on unity-2d? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~jm-leddy/unity-2d/lp873027/+merge/111452 seems it's already upstream, can you have a look that everything is good?
<MCR1> Unity-2d has much better vertical scrolling for the Dash implemented, btw - this should be ported to Unity-3d as well :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, will check this one - oneiric you say?
<didrocks> sil2100: unfortunately, yeah
<Trevinho> sil2100, didrocks sw center branches approved
<didrocks> sweet :)
<Trevinho> sil2100, didrocks, I hope to get another SRU later to get the behavior back btw :P
<didrocks> well, if it will work one day…
<sil2100> Trevinho: yaay!
<sil2100> Trevinho: thanks ;) What made you approve those?
<Trevinho> sil2100: I've talked with tremolux...
<Trevinho> sil2100: it looks like it's the only way we can fix the issues for P
<tremolux> sil2100: right, this is the most straightforward (and smallest regression risk) way to fix a list of important high-target bugs in Precise
<tremolux> sil2100: we plan to restore the animation timing for Quantal, and I will work with the Unity team to SRU this back to Precise when it is done and stable
<sil2100> tremolux, Trevinho: ACK, excellent, thanks guys
<tremolux> sil2100, Trevinho: any many thanks for caring about this btw!! small details do matter  :)
<tremolux> Trevinho, didrocks: hey, is there a planned timeframe for the SRU that will contain this fix? we'll want to coordinate the Software Center SRU as best we can
<didrocks> tremolux: I hope sil2100 can push the update tomorrow
<tremolux> didrocks: ok, cool, so tentatively it looks like into precise-proposed starting tomorrow sometime
<didrocks> yeah :)
<sil2100> tremolux: yes, I would plan on releasing it tomorrow
<tremolux> didrocks: very cool! thanks :D
<didrocks> yw
<tremolux> thank you, sil2100! we should plan on the same then
<tremolux> you guys rock, thanks again
<sil2100> tremolux: thank _you_ ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: do you have one last moment to review https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-754565-5.0/+merge/115122 ;) ?
<jokerdino> hey guys, i just wanted to know how things are going around bug #937334. i had submitted a merge proposal earlier yesterday and got a bit of feedback. is there anything else that i could do?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 937334 in unity "Unity shortcut overlay needs to include shortcut for video lens" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937334
<Trevinho> sil2100: checking now
<sil2100> Trevinho: big thanks!
<sil2100> Trevinho: awesome, thanks again! Now we're green, just wait for merging and \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: could you freeze unity/5.0 and compiz-core/0.9.7 once all merges are in :) ?
<sil2100> didrocks: or a freeze is unnecessary here you think?
<sil2100> (although if we release unity 5.14 then I would prefer 5.0 to be frozen
<sil2100> )
<didrocks> sil2100: no freeze needed I guess
<didrocks> as the rate of merge is low
<didrocks> maybe just mention it to the ML?
<sil2100> didrocks: will do! :)
<sil2100> didrocks: a quick question - to ensure a package can use gmock, do I have to add some dependencies for it?
<sil2100> didrocks: since I see neither unity nor compiz have in debian/control google-mock, but still use gmock
<sil2100> didrocks: I just see some CMakeLists.txt mentions
<didrocks> sil2100: it's an optional dep
 * didrocks should really concentrate on code now, day without ping interruption :/
<didrocks> we didn't include it before because it wasn't in main
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks - won't disturb now ;) Good luck!
<GRiD> hey guys. on 12.04 .. my super key seems to have a bit of a delay on it, such that when i hit e.g. super-1 quickly, i end up with a number 1 in my foreground app. i have to hold the super slightly longer for it to catch. doesn't happen with alt or ctrl. is this intentional/configurable?
<Trevinho> seb128: here?
<seb128> Trevinho, here!
<Trevinho> seb128: I've seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bamf/+bug/1010214
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1010214 in BAMF "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_pointer_bit_lock()" [Critical,New]
<Trevinho> bschaefer: any idea how it is reproducible?
 * bschaefer looks
<Trevinho> it looks like a glib issue more than ours btw...
<seb128> Trevinho, not you as well! ;-)
<seb128> Trevinho, mhr3 is also blaming glib for his bugs...
<Trevinho> seb128: ehehe
<Trevinho> seb128: the fact is that it happens during a dispose that unrefs the objects via g_list_free_full...
<bschaefer> geez that stacktrace is odd
<seb128> Trevinho, joke aside it could be, feel free to bounce back if you think it's a glib issue, I usually try to get "whoever is closer from the code" to have a look so we don't skip over any obvious bug
<Trevinho> seb128: sure... I'd like to reproduce it first :)
<Trevinho> you wrote that it happened a lot in some days...
<Trevinho> the reporter talks about the driver updates...
<seb128> Trevinho, well, the issue is that errors.ubuntu.com is mostly statistics
<seb128> Trevinho, so we know that it has an high frequency but that's about it :-(
<Trevinho> seb128: I've only free drivers here, I've never got notifications for new drivers :)
<seb128> Trevinho, the system has been made very simple, no question, hit report and forget, the goal is to have users hit submit and not get annoyed
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I can't reproduce it, as I don't have any drivers either!
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, it's important to have it
<bschaefer> hmm I wonder if I should start to remove some haha
<Trevinho> seb128: i'm just wondering if that's connected with the drivers updater...
<seb128> Trevinho, they have improvements plans which would let hackers to specify the infos they need and have the next users hitting the bug add those, but that's not implemented yet
<seb128> Trevinho, it could be but I doubt it, the driver stuff just drop a .ko on disk which will be loaded at next reboot
<Trevinho> seb128: mhmh... isn't there any window to do that? Isn't just update manager?
<seb128> Trevinho, you mean? the updates basically install the update but it shouldn't be loaded until reboot
<Trevinho> seb128: no I mean… the reporter wrote "After Notification of New Drivers Available, and upon Opening Install Drivers package , compiz crashed, was attempting to input password at the prompt."
<bschaefer> Trevinho, I wonder if we could get a VM that would need to update its drivers
<Trevinho> So... What has he opened actually?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, system -> additional drivers
<Trevinho> (ah, and he's on quantal... news about Precise?)
<bschaefer> Im guessing
<bschaefer> I just have no drivers on my system haha...
<Trevinho> well, isn't that window opened only on first install?
<bschaefer> Trevinho, hmm well if there is an update to a driver shouldn't it open again?
<bschaefer> which would explain why 45 reported it in a day...
<Trevinho> the standard package manager should handle that...
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> well that will be hard to reproduce since you need a machine that has drivers that are out of date then new ones coming in to test...
<bschaefer> if that window comes up then crash
<seb128> Trevinho, not sure, often user comments don't make sense
<seb128> Trevinho, it could have nothing to do with the issue
<Trevinho> seb128: ok.. let's stay tuned.. just let me know if this gets even more populars on e.u.c
<seb128> Trevinho, it's quite easy to check for reports on http://errors.ubuntu.com just enter the binary you are interested in and select a timeframe in the combo
<mhr3> Trevinho, what's most important about that stacktrace is its size
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, I'm already doing it... but if you notice it more often than me, just let me know :)
<seb128> Trevinho, will do ;-)
<mhr3> Trevinho, looks like the view has itself as a cached child
<mhr3> guess that's not good :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: mhmhm no at all :)
<Trevinho|dinner> I'll check that later then... :o
<Trevinho|dinner> but I'm wondering how is possible that an application sets itself as children..
<Trevinho|dinner> mhr3: which line of the stacktrace is showing it?
<mhr3> Trevinho|dinner, search for view_dispose and use "highlight all"
<mhr3> you'll notice :)
<unixpro1970>  I have a barebones ubuntu v11.10 server text only.  I managed to install unity2d and I now have graphics.  However, many of the unity applications are missing such as terminal, etc.  What packages do I need to install all of unity?
<unixpro1970> hello?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-18
<popey> morning
<seb128> popey, hey, how are you?
<popey> great :D
<seb128> popey, how are the SRUs going? and compiz on gsettings?
<popey> I'm just looking at the test results from my autopilot runs actually....
<popey> sil2100, can you give me edit rights on the SRU compiz testing doc pls
<popey> certainly fewer failures in my testing
<sil2100> popey: ah, one moment
<sil2100> popey: done
<popey> thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: hi, hm, can I ping you or are you very busy with code..?
<didrocks> sil2100: that's better now, you can, what's up? :)
<sil2100> seb128: about the SRU - yesterday popey and Francis did some tests for the compiz SRU, so just unity remains, but I'm now dealing with something urgent for mhr3
<sil2100> didrocks: regarding dpkg-shlibdeps - how does dpkg-shlibdeps know where to look for a library if a library is in a directory inside /usr/lib, i.e. /usr/lib/libunity
<seb128> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> didrocks: how does it know that it should look into the libunity directory in the paths it has?
<sil2100> didrocks: since the man says it looks only in /usr/lib, /usr/lib32 etc. and then LD_LIBRARY_PATH if given
<didrocks> sil2100: I think it may be hardcoded and adds LD_LIBRARY_PATH frmo the man
<didrocks> you see that dh_shlibdeps has some -lpath option
<didrocks> sil2100: I would say, try to look at other package with private libs, like metacity
<didrocks> and see what's different from libunity-protocole and why the previous version builds and still builds
<didrocks> something clearly changed
<sil2100> didrocks: in the past, we didn't have libunity-protocol-private, it's a new addition
<sil2100> But I'll look at metacity, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, libunity-protocol-private is already in quantal
<didrocks> and a lot of branches were merged with it
<didrocks> so it's new from quantal, but not new from this merge :)
<didrocks> and it already worked
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, but it was never used
<sil2100> It's in quantal just since yesterday
<sil2100> Since it has been introduced in 5.92, which got into quantal yesterday ;) 5.12 didn't have that
<didrocks> sil2100: right, but I meant, it built :)
<didrocks> and libunity is using it, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: probably, but it's inside libunity's package, so the dpkg-shlibdeps looks different in this case, no?
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems metacity installs its private libraries to /usr/lib directly ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: sorry, I don't get it, the merge failing is in unity?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> ah, that changes everything then! yeah, you need to override_dh_shlibsdeps and use -l
<sil2100> So I just need to force it?
<sil2100> didrocks: but it's in the architecture-dependent directory - what variable should I use to point to /usr/lib/(ARCH)/libunity?
<mhr3> didrocks, there's nothing linking to it directly though
<mhr3> other than unity's branch which is failing
<sil2100> Ah, I see
<sil2100> DEB_HOST_ARCH ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: see, just look, all infos are around :)
<didrocks> and yeah, you need to provide that manually
<sil2100> didrocks: this is sooo hacky... ;) But thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: it's not
<didrocks> sil2100: it's just that we have to define a private path
<didrocks> as it's a private library
<didrocks> sil2100: if you want to do that a little bit more clean, you can extrude the path from the .pc file
<sil2100> didrocks: by grepping?
<didrocks> sil2100: I would rather sed
<sil2100> didrocks: from the pkg-config call?
<sil2100> Will try that
<didrocks> sil2100: no, from debian/rules
<didrocks> ah, yeah, calling pkg-config frmo it
<sil2100> didrocks: lp:~sil2100/unity/ubuntu_private_fix <- the fixed ubuntu packaging - could you ACK and push it to lp:ubuntu/unity if ok?
<didrocks> sil2100: why 's/^.*-L\(.*\)/\1/' ? for me 's/-L\(.*\)/\1/' seems to be enough, isn't it?
<didrocks> sil2100: the build-dep is wrong
<didrocks> +               libunity-protocol-private0,
<didrocks> 1. you almost never dep on a binary package
<didrocks> 2. the .pc is provided by libunity-dev, which is the right build-dep to have (and it deps on libunity-protocol-private0)
<didrocks> with those changes, I'm fine to push it (can do directly if you prefer)
<didrocks> did you try with mhr3's branch?
<sil2100> didrocks: can I just modify it in the branch and push it as a seperate commit?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, fine a separate commit :)
<sil2100> didrocks: pushed :) Thanks!
 * didrocks pulls
<didrocks> sil2100: looks good, pushed!
<sil2100> seb128: do you have the power of accepting nominations?
<seb128> sil2100, yes
<sil2100> Since I don't want to bother Didier ;)
<didrocks> \o/
<sil2100> (I bothered him enough yesterday!)
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1012956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1012956 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unintended shadows are rendered for the Unity Launcher and Panel" [Medium,Triaged]
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz-core/+bug/1019337
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1019337 in compiz (Ubuntu) "gtk-window-decorator crashes with BadWindow (invalid Window parameter), from XGetWindowProperty() from get_frame_type()" [High,Fix committed]
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1015593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1015593 in Compiz Core "crash in gtk-windows-decorator meta_get_button_position" [Critical,Fix committed]
<seb128> didrocks, lol, you still read the channel or highlight on "Didier" though? ;-) since you showed up feel free to accept the nominations :-p
 * seb128 grins
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/precise_SRU-1 <- here is the packaging branch for the compiz SRU-1
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz-plugins-main/precise_SRU <- here for cpm SRU
<didrocks> seb128: I was just passing by… :)
<sil2100> ...;)
<seb128> didrocks, yeah yeah :p
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, I will try to have a look in a bit to those, my system is in a weird state atm, precise with new glib,gtk,nautilus and some debug hacks
<sil2100> seb128: no problem, just write them down so that it gets its needed attention when possible ;) And a release \o/
<seb128> hehe
<MCR> didrocks: Hi. Everything's fixed again here (had to remove everything Compiz related from /usr/local) :) Thanks again for the help :)
<didrocks> MCR: you're really welcome :)
<MCR> didrocks: Do you know if there are any existing tests for compiz animations ?
<sil2100> ...nominations? Anyone ;p?
<didrocks> MCR: I think it's a question for duflu/sam, they are up to date on the test front
<MCR> didrocks: I am working on bringing back "lost" animations - in fact I already fixed C++11 compilation (almost - 1 warning left) for them, but I think the only way to test them is manually, which I did ofc
<MCR> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-plugin-simple-animations/+merge/115048
<didrocks> MCR: check with them, I'm not concerned about the first testing TBH, more on a longer term and regressions :)
<MCR> didrocks: Do you know where I can find duflu ?
<MCR> didrocks: Most regressions happen imho :-X, when plugins are not maintained in lp:compiz, that is why I am working hard on stopping those
<didrocks> MCR: well, regressions are not noticed if they are not used before release
<didrocks> hence the need for testing
<didrocks> MCR: I think contact him through launchpad
<MCR> didrocks: Ok, that is the contact I more or less have, thanks :)
<RavenD> hi
<RavenD> i'm new here
<sil2100> seb128: could you accept the nomination of those 3 bugs ;)?
<sil2100> didrocks: sorry to disturb, but a question - when releasing a new upstream version, when the new tarball includes a fix that has already been cherry-picked in the previous distro version?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, what's the question? just don't list the bug in the changelog :)
<sil2100> didrocks: that is what I wanted to confirm ;)
<sil2100> Thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<seb128> sil2100, ok, approved 2 of those, the other one timeout here atm it seems :-(
<seb128> go launchpad...
<sil2100> seb128: thanks ;)
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: just a quick update regarding the unity release - we have performed autopilot tests and analysis, manual-tests are in the works - it's all green right now!
<seb128> sil2100, \o/
<sil2100> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1IYDxthUsoznC0UYhkGZ7OufnSJDdmmQ7njUE0xB2mXQ/edit# <- the test doc
<seb128> sil2100, I've been running the sru ppa for a week or so without noticable issues as well
<sil2100> seb128: I also prepared the changelog (big one) - but still the bugs need SRUification, but I'm slowly dowing that
<sil2100> Gradually
<sil2100> Awesome
<seb128> good
<seb128> seems on track ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I think that after the manual-tests are done, maybe I'll put up the new tarball already..?
<didrocks> sweet :)
<seb128> sil2100, sounds good to me but please check with didrocks
<popey> nice one sil2100
<didrocks> yeah, seems good to me :)
<sil2100> didrocks: how about it? Since seb128 says it's stable, Francis and Alan are doing testing too, autopilot is green
<seb128> didrocks, is there any chance you sponsor the compiz uploads btw? I think I will not get to it today, new stuff keep piling up on my todo and I need to fix my box to be in a sane stage before doing sponsoring
<sil2100> Ok :) Awesome
<didrocks> seb128: well, the goal was that we tested it and I don't have a precise box ready
<didrocks> so, it will tomorrow for me at the earliest
<seb128> didrocks, ok, I will get back to it, just maybe not today, but I guess that can wait tomorrow
<didrocks> yeah, I agree :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: I'll mail you guys all the branch links so that they don't get lost anywhere
<seb128> sil2100, works for me, thanks
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: just a reminder, this one didn't get ACKed yet because of LP probably ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1015593
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1015593 in Compiz Core "crash in gtk-windows-decorator meta_get_button_position" [Critical,Fix committed]
<seb128> didrocks, does accepting that one timeout for you as well?
<seb128> didrocks, I get an oops when I try to accept the nomination
<didrocks> let me try
<didrocks> done
<seb128> hum
 * seb128 kicks launchpad
<didrocks> seb128: it's just showing on chromium is way more effective than firefox! :)
<didrocks> no time for timeout!
<seb128> where is chris?!
<didrocks> heh
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<didrocks> yw ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-19
<bobweaver> hello there I am trying to build Unity-2d from scratch and am having some troubles with the lens and Lenses.cpp files not compiling Does Unity 2d not build on top of 12.10 ?
<bobweaver> errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/1099336/
<bobweaver> Also if anyone know's of a tutorial on making Unity2d 1.0 come to life as a QT plugin so that I can use QCreator QML designer for messing with the shell
<bobweaver> If there is even anything like that
<bobweaver> There must be some sorta declaritive view
<bobweaver> see some of the stuff that i dont get One lib-unity 5.0 this is no longer in Ubuntu 12.10 as it is bumped up to libunity6.0 so I go to <build-area>/unity-2d/libunity-2d-private/CMakeList.txt  and make the changes should this be pushed ?
<bobweaver> is Unity 2d going top be 100 % droped ?
<bobweaver> meaning is there going to be no more qml interfaces ?
<bobweaver> also package is messy with nux-core
<bobweaver> THERE IS NO nux-core in 12.10
<bobweaver> Do I change that to nux-tools ?
<bobweaver> like this
<bobweaver> ii  libnux-2.0-0                                                2.12.0-0ubuntu2                          amd64        Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib
<bobweaver> ii  libnux-2.0-common                                           2.12.0-0ubuntu2                          all          Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - common files
<bobweaver> ii  libnux-3.0-0                                                3.0.0-0ubuntu1                           amd64        Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib
<bobweaver> ii  libnux-3.0-common
<bobweaver> see it is not there
<bobweaver> there is libnux but there is no nux-core
<bobweaver>  dpkg-query  -l | grep [Nn][uU[xX]-[Cc]ore
<bobweaver> joseph@joseph:~$
<bobweaver> dpkg-query  -l | grep nux-core
<bobweaver> joseph@joseph:~$ apt-cache search nux-core
<bobweaver> joseph@joseph:~$
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, good morning! new compiz with gsettings today now that the SRU is nearly done? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: more or less
<sil2100> didrocks: hello ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: can you be more specific? :)
<didrocks> Mirv already did the work last week I guess and it was supposed to land by then
<didrocks> sil2100: I think popey should give more people like Francis to help you on this
<popey> didrocks, we're all helping sil2100 where we can :)
<didrocks> popey: you'll have to be more efficient in the future to respect the release cadence then :)
<didrocks> popey: no kidding, we need the new compiz gsettings before EOW
<popey> noted
<didrocks> popey: I guess you start to understand why I had to work 12 hours a day when I was alone doing that (on time!)
<seb128> popey, just to re-enforce what Didier is saying, that compiz on gsettings is blocking gnome-settings-daemon,gnome-control-center updates for over a month, we need to get those in
<sil2100> didrocks: before that, hm, I would need someone to upload the new unity tarball on the unity webpage - who should I ask? ;)
<sil2100> HOLY SHIT
<sil2100> didrocks: need help ;p
<sil2100> I screwed upp
<sil2100> Shiiiit
<sil2100> didrocks: I need to remove the just-pushed commit to lp:unity/5.0 - what can I do?
<sil2100> didrocks: can I overwrite lp:unity/5.0 somehow?
<sil2100> What a screeew uuup, shit
<sil2100> didrocks: can I use --overwrite?
<sil2100> seb128: maybe you know if I can just do an bzr push --overwrite to unity/5.0 ? Since my release commit had an invalid commiter
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, what have you done?
<sil2100> didrocks: I pushed to lp:unity/5.0 the release commit committed by root@amatsu ... from my chroot ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: instead of my correct name
<didrocks> sil2100: well, not a biggie, but yeah, you can --overwrite
<didrocks> as nothing else is building
<sil2100> Ok, so I re-released the commit as myself, now I can push it with --overwrite, yes?
<sil2100> (making sure not to f* up again)
<didrocks> yep
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> for uploading the tarball, please find someone upstream to do it, can't do it eternally :)
<bobweaver> Hello there I am working on this in my spare time. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntutv/fan_art/files    I would like to use Unity2d 1.0 like here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntutv/fan_art/view/head:/shell/Shell.qml       so that I can use the design editior I have read a little bit about this but am looking for a good tutorial on how to make a plugin like this thanks for your time. so there is th
<bobweaver> e C++ code that is Unity2d then there is the qml project Shell I want to make the c++ parts into a plug in if that is even possible
<bobweaver> so that I can use the QTCreator Designer to aid my design of unity-2d-Shell
<sil2100> seb128, didrocks: the new tarball is uploaded and 5.14 released in lp:unity/5.0
<didrocks> \o/
<seb128> sil2100, well done!
<seb128> sil2100, do you have packages somewhere for me to install? ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: they're in my PPA - ppa:sil2100/ppa
<sil2100> seb128: packages that matter are unity, compiz and compiz-plugins-main
<didrocks> hey mhr3, easy karma for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/move-schema/+merge/115696
<didrocks> mhr3: please don't hack it right now, I have some packaging changes to push first (already done and tested), but wanting your ack first
<didrocks> sil2100: for that one, I'll push my version and then merge your packaging change to my branch to push to lp:ubuntu/unity
<mhr3> didrocks, are the other unity people informed that we're about to move those?
<sil2100> didrocks: good for me, thanks
<mhr3> didrocks, also what about g-c-c and 3rd party configurators?
<didrocks> mhr3: it was discussing at the week before UDS about moving those. The migration is automatic for people using the packaging. For others, I'll send an email pointing to the script. g-c-c and 3rd party configurators are using gsettings identifier, not path. so should be good
<didrocks> as it's not a relocatable path
<mhr3> didrocks, k, and how will that affect us who use jhbuild?
<didrocks> mhr3: you need to launch the script, as why my incoming email
<didrocks> but you should really use the packages :)
<mhr3> i like to avoid alpha releases :)
<mhr3> see the famous fry your hardware bug :P
<didrocks> mhr3: the only alpha thing is unity :p
<didrocks> mhr3: thanks!
<didrocks> ahah, that's old
<didrocks> can't happen ever again (famous last words)
<mhr3> didrocks, exactly :)
<mhr3> didrocks, although even if i don't launch the script (in jhbuild) the only consequence of that will be having default config, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: right
<mhr3> fine with me then
<didrocks> mhr3: sweet, packaging changes pushed and uploaded :)
<didrocks> so merging to trunk right now and building on quantal
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, I know this might sound silly, but Timo mentioned to me some manual-tests for testing gsettings backend in compiz
<sil2100> didrocks: where could I find those?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, was just mentionned on IRC, I hoped that Timo or popey will do the handover to you :)
<sil2100> didrocks: got those
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> sweet ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, I'm testing the compiz gsettings snapshot right now - after merging in the workaround for installing unity schemas that Daniel composed everything seems to run correctly
<sil2100> didrocks: we're doing autopilot and unity manual-tests now
<sil2100> didrocks: I did all the gsettings compiz manual-tests and they're all green
<didrocks> sil2100: excellent! from the packaging side, there are only few changes right?
<didrocks> sil2100: like setting the default to gsettings instead of gconf
<didrocks> maybe we should transition some keys
<didrocks> like unity settings
<didrocks> and number of worspaces
<sil2100> didrocks: transitioning would be good, since I have all my unity/compiz settings set to default now after the install ;p
<sil2100> Not sure if the users would like that
<sil2100> didrocks: how can I do this transitioning?
<didrocks> sil2100: small script I would say, maybe a python one
<didrocks> or shell
<didrocks> then, we would execute this script at startup
<didrocks> the script loads the keys from gconf and set (if it's not the default) to gsettings
<didrocks> also, I need to transition the gnome-control-center patches I guess to use gsettings
<sil2100> didrocks: but hm, we would want it to run only during the first package install, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean, we don't want the user have his settings migrated from gconf to gsettings everytime he makes an update
<didrocks> sil2100: that's not an issue, I made a tool for that
<sil2100> didrocks: oh? :)
<didrocks> http://blog.didrocks.fr/post/Announcing-session-migration-now-in-ubuntu
<didrocks> you should read planet ubuntu :p
<sil2100> ...;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so, I should do this script as a migration script, yes?
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, I can help you if needed
<sil2100> didrocks: what settings seem to be worth migrating? General settings, unityshell and hm, composite and opengl maybe?
<sil2100> didrocks: and is there something in session-migration that would help me in actually converting gconf -> gsettings, or do I have to do it manually with the bash/python script?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it's a manual script, but you can use gsettings-data-convert for it
<didrocks> sil2100: I would personnaly do that:
<didrocks> -> create a script launching gsettings-data-convert in some format
<didrocks> pointint the script to a custom location installed by the package
<didrocks> and run that at startup
<didrocks> would be the easiest to not recreate the wheel
<sil2100> Awesome
<sil2100> I mean, teh gsettings-data-convert tool - I just wasted 10 minutes of my time writing my own thing
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> And it makes things so easy...
<didrocks> sil2100: 10 minutes is not a lot compared to the real headache of maintaining it in real world :)
<didrocks> and that's why learning a platform is good, not to NIH ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, strange thing
<apw> didrocks, i have just updated and lost my whole launcher setup, is this expected ?  (in quantal)
<didrocks> apw: don't you install recommends?
<didrocks> apt-cache policy session-migration
<apw> session-migration:
<apw>   Installed: (none)
<apw>   Candidate: 0.1
<didrocks> weird, you should have it installed
<apw> didrocks, i did a dist-upgrade, otherwise a standard install
<didrocks> apw: I mean, since Monday, it's a recommends of gnome-session
<apw> didrocks, hmmm i did my update and dist-upgrade this morning, so about 2 hours back, and it didn't get installed
<didrocks> apw: let me look
<apw> didrocks, ack, and an attempt at a re-dist-upgrade right now would install nothing, it is saying gnuplot-* are held back
<didrocks> apw: gnome-session recommends (since Monday): session-migration
<didrocks> apw: apt-cache show gnome-session?
<apw> Recommends: unity | unity-2d | gnome-shell (>= 3.0), nautilus
<apw> Version: 3.5.2-0ubuntu2
<apw> i don't see it on the Recommneds ?
<didrocks> yeah, that's right, I'm seeing that as well
<didrocks> that's weird
<didrocks> it's a recommends in the source package
<didrocks> apw: maybe I'm blind, but can you apt-get source gnome-session?
<didrocks> open debian/control
<didrocks> and look at the Recommends?
<apw> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> apw: oh, I'm stupid
<didrocks> I did the change in debian/control in the vcs
<didrocks> and there is a debian/control.in
<apw> didrocks, awp ... had that in the kernle in the old days, had to delete it from VCS to stop us doing the same over a gain
<didrocks> apw: I'm uploading a fixed gnome-session, thanks for the notice :)
<apw> didrocks, so will i get migrated when session-migration appears or am io reconstructing by hand
<didrocks> apw: so, in your case
<didrocks> you can just install session-migration (or wait for gnome-session to pull it in)
<didrocks> logout/login
<apw> will try that
<didrocks> you will get your older configuration in
<apw> didrocks, didn't seem to make any difference
<didrocks> apw: can you pastebin ~/.local/share/session_migration-ubuntu ?
<didrocks> (I tried on different account here: guest session so no settings and another user with an existing configuration)
<apw> didrocks, no such file ...
<didrocks> apw: so, session-migration is installed, right?
<apw> ii  session-migration                              0.1                                         i386         Tool to migrate in user session settings
<didrocks> ls /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/
<apw> 01_unity_change_dconf_path
<didrocks> ok, so you have the script, and session-migration didn't run on login, weird…
<didrocks> so, let's try something
<didrocks> apw: edit /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/01_unity_change_dconf_path to remove the dconf reset call
<didrocks> in case it doesn't work, to not remove your configuration
<didrocks> then run /usr/bin/session-migration
<didrocks> and look for the ~/.local/share/session_migration-ubuntu file
<apw> didrocks, ok
<apw> /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/01_unity_change_dconf_path: 3: /usr/share/session-migration/scripts/01_unity_change_dconf_path: dconf: not found
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> it's in dconf-tools
<didrocks> and indeed, not installed by default, crap
<didrocks> apw: installing dconf-tools fixed it for you, right?
<apw> didrocks, will shove that on and let you know
<didrocks> apw: I uploaded an unity package dep on it
<didrocks> apw: just a warning: unity isn't listening to gsetings change, that's what you have to do it on session start with session-migration
<didrocks> otherwise you migrate the keys and then unity can overwrite it
<didrocks> sorry for the trouble, I think it's settled down now
<apw> didrocks, ok that seemed to make it work thanks
<didrocks> apw: sorry again, and thanks for the notice, should be fixed by now
<apw> didrocks, happens thanks for the workarounds
<apw> didrocks, i assume we know about the 'lock screen is white' issue?
<didrocks> apw: yeah, I think it's a recent GNOME update broking it but I didn't catch robert yet
<apw> didrocks, ok cool
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> Where uity's documentation are?
<ahayzen> alo21, for 12.04 APIs... http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/12-04/
<alo21> ahayzen: there are only example, but there are not a full documentation
<ahayzen> Is this (for Python) not the documentation you required? ... http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/python/Unity-5.0.html ... or have I misunderstood your request?
<alo21> ahayzen: you right.... I am looking for a notify OSD for python
<ahayzen> ooo i've done that before
<alo21> ahayzen: is this (http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/python/AppIndicator3-0.1.html) the right place?
<ahayzen> this is how I did it ages ago.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1100537/
<alo21> ahayzen: yes... but how can I add sound, icon, etc...
<ahayzen> alo21, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/notification/ .. this has loads of examples
<ahayzen> the icon you just send the pixmap as the image parameter
<ahayzen> or pixbuf or whtever you call it
<alo21> ahayzen: they are just examlpe
<alo21> example*
<ahayzen> i used the 'HelloUnity' program to learn most of the unity stuff if that is of use?
<alo21> ahayzen: where HelloUnity is?
<ahayzen> I download the DEB from https://launchpad.net/hello-unity/trunk/0.4/+download/hello-unity_0.4-ubuntu1_all.deb  info about the program here.... http://mhall119.com/2012/04/hello-unity-episode-3-4/
<alo21> ahayzen: thanks
<ahayzen> hopefully it will help you
<alo21> ahayzen: they seem amazing
<ahayzen> alo21, so it was wht u were after?
<alo21> ahayzen: it is good,but the code must be edit (a lot) to be integreted
<ahayzen> yes it does, but it helps to understand how to do things :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, ping
<AlanBell> so this unity-webapps / unity-webapps-preview thing, does it work? unity-webapps-preview doesn't appear to be in the PPA any more, but unity-webapps is
<AlanBell> I installed that, restarted but there is no sign that it has done anything, browsing to twitter.com etc in chromium or firefox does nothing interesting as far as I can see
<AlanBell> /usr/share/unity-webapps/userscripts contains interesting looking stuff
<kenvandine> nmarques, pong
<nmarques> kenvandine, mind if I nag you with a quick question? could you please remind me of which patches for GTK+ were denied upstream (maybe some links) that enabled features for Unity (ex: menu proxies) ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, can you ask me tomorrow?  i am swamped atm getting all the webapps stuff for quantal working in the PPA :)
<kenvandine> nmarques, i think at this point it is just the one menu_proxy patch
<nmarques> kenvandine, I'll try
<kenvandine> but i need to look to be sure
<nmarques> kenvandine, if you could would be awesome
<nmarques> mind of quick /query ?
<kenvandine> remind me later or tomorrow :)
<nmarques> requires no answer :)
<kenvandine> ok
<nmarques> kenvandine, thx :) I'll try to get back to you tomorrow or in the weekend
<kenvandine> nmarques, thx!
<nmarques> and good luck with the ppa :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-20
<sil2100> didrocks: hi
<sil2100> didrocks: I just now noticed that hm, the org.compiz.* (like unityshell) schemas are not visible when doing `gsettings list-schemas`
<didrocks> hey hey sil2100
<didrocks> hum, you did install them?
<didrocks> do they appear in dconf-editor?
<sil2100> didrocks: they're accessible through dconf and dconf-editor, they're also visible in the glib directory
<sil2100> didrocks: but the gsettings program doesn't notice them...
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> let me see
<didrocks> sil2100: did you try to get them manually, with gsettings?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, when I try fetching them manually through gsettings get, I can access them - but only when I give the path after the :, i.e. org.compiz.core:/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas
<didrocks> hum hum, so something is wrong in the generated schema I would say
<didrocks> sil2100: did you opened the schema file and try to compare with a valid one?
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll do it again, maybe I missed something yesterday
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> didrocks: I see now that hm, our compiz schemas are missing the path= tag in <schema>
<sil2100> While all the other ones seem to have that
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, it's needed
<sil2100> didrocks: but could that be the case?
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> no
<didrocks> ok, got you
<didrocks> indeed, you won't have it
<didrocks> because it's a relocatable schema
<didrocks> sil2100: http://developer.gnome.org/gio/2.28/GSettings.html
<didrocks> read the description
<didrocks> so I guess they would appear with  gsettings list-relocatable-schemas
<sil2100> Ah, right, now it makes sense
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: yw!
<didrocks> sil2100: so, I would say
<didrocks> sil2100: as the current profile will be unity
<didrocks> when you transition the values
<didrocks> do it for the current profile
<didrocks> sil2100: if you need any help with this transition, do not hesitate to ping me :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, so I need to give the unity profile path after the :
<sil2100> didrocks: since I was wondering why it didn't find the schema - just learned about it being a relocatable one ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: well, don't give the unity profile, try to get the current one rather
<didrocks> if it's possible with the migration tool
<didrocks> or rather
<didrocks> no, in fact, even better
<didrocks> we know the old profile and the new one
<didrocks> and both are separated
<didrocks> hum, there is some logic needed in the shell script in fact
<didrocks> sil2100: can you do a hangout, like in 30 minutes?
<didrocks> will be easier to explain it that way :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I could ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's do this then, I'll ping you back
<sil2100> didrocks: ok - in the meantime I need to understand why org.compiz.core doesn't work but org.freedesktop.compiz.core does... ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, there was a late renaming, so maybe some parts weren't migrated?
<sil2100> didrocks: but its strange, since the gsettings schema have org.compiz.core - but the gsettings-data-convert cannot find it in this form
<sil2100> didrocks: even though grepping does not find any org.freedesktop.compiz.* schemas there
<didrocks> sil2100: greeping for freedesktop ?
<didrocks> grepping*
<didrocks> look at the full tree
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I was grepping for freedesktop - I only got some non-compiz results
<sil2100> Strange
<didrocks> sil2100: are you sure that after your installation, the schemas were recompiled?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, hm, do I need to do it explicitly?
<sil2100> didrocks: I mean, should I slap glib-compile-schemas in debian/rules ?
<sil2100> didrocks: (or maybe a postinst script)
<sil2100> didrocks: since I see Timo only copies the schema files, so indeed compilation is missing if it's not done automatically
<didrocks> sil2100: no, if you did install the package, it's fine
<didrocks> and done for you
<didrocks> as a dpkg trigger
<didrocks> if they are installed in the right spot, of course :)
<didrocks> where are they installed?
<sil2100> /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/*.xml
<sil2100> didrocks: that's the right place, right?
<didrocks> sounds goo
<didrocks> good
<didrocks> try to compile them by hand
<didrocks> to see if it persists or refresh
<didrocks> like
<didrocks> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/glib-2.0/glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/g
<didrocks> lib-2.0/schemas
<sil2100> didrocks: used /usr/bin/glib-compile-schemas and hm, it still doesn't find org.compiz.unityshell but finds org.freedesktop.compiz.unityshell
<sil2100> This is absurd
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, hangout?
<sil2100> didrocks: one minute please ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, ready
<mhr3> sil2100, can you update the packaging for files-lens to use vala 0.16? see https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-files/bump-valac-req/+merge/115902
<mhr3> sil2100, actually, let's do it for all lenses
<mhr3> the other merge requests will pop up soonish
<sil2100> didrocks: after I do a non --dry-run gsettings-data-convert, how can I reset it so that I can migrate the same file again?
<didrocks> sil2100: it's the file I pointed you at in the hangout: ~/.local/share/gsettings-data-convert, edit it and remove the migration filename in the key
<sil2100> didrocks: ah! Thanks, I found it - since I was looking in my home directory while in the chroot I'm running as root
<sil2100> ...;)
<didrocks> yw ;)
<MCR> didrocks: Hi. Got a question again: I've setup a standalone Compiz session combined with Unity-2d, because Unity-3d is slowing down everything on 3 displays too much. Now "Super" minimizes the active/selected window. Where can this shortcut come from and how can I turn it off ?
<didrocks> MCR: I think you should see this shorcuts in gnome-control-center
<didrocks> so tweaking them there shold work
<didrocks> but -2d is not tested or support with compiz
<didrocks> so a world of warning :)
<mhr3> sil2100, ehm, did you get my msg about lenses? my internet is weird today, and xchat's log is even weirder... :/
<MCR> didrocks: Many bugs I had with Compiz vanished, but I got some new ones instead :P - I know that my special configs are not supported (I wish they would be), thanks for the warning :)
<didrocks> MCR: good luck and if you can find anything that can be upstreamed to make your life better, do not hesitate ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: ah, I see it now! Sorry, it got lost in all this haste ;) I'll write it down and deal with it on Monday morning - since right now I'm in a hassle with the compiz gsettings migration stuff
<mhr3> sil2100, k
 * mhr3 is happy to know that the internet somewhat works
<mhr3> xchat... not so much
<sil2100> didrocks: the gsettings .convert files - where should the package install them so that we can then use them when migrate.py is run?
<sil2100> didrocks: I set the path temporarily to /opt/migrate/
<sil2100> didrocks: but where you think it should go in reality?
<didrocks> sil2100: I would put them to where I put the unity-migration tool in the past
 * sil2100 searches
<didrocks> sil2100: look at the history, I removed it in a recent commit (like less than a month)
<sil2100> didrocks: in the unity package that was?
<didrocks> sil2100: in the upstream tree
<sil2100> didrocks: do you mean like /usr/lib/unity/ ?
<didrocks> yeah, I guess I put it there
<didrocks> using some CMakeries
<didrocks> that's why, just look around, it should still work :)
<sil2100> didrocks: can I put both the .convert files and the migrate.py script there ;) ?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, the convert file should be in the packaging as we have helper to install them in the right directory
<didrocks> one sec, let me see how it works
<didrocks> sil2100: no, I dreamt, we don't have any magic
<didrocks> so put the two files in the same source
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: you mean, *.convert ?
<didrocks> and yeah, you can install the .convert here as well, as we don't want some autopicking by gsettings-data-convert but piloting it
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> so the 5 files to be exact :)
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, your python had a lot of cruft :)
<sil2100> 5 files into /usr/lib/unity then ;)?
<sil2100> didrocks: it's been a while since I last wrote anything in python... ;p
<didrocks> sil2100: I would use /usr/lib/unity/migration
<sil2100> Ok!
<didrocks> sil2100: I mean, even the print talks about reset
<sil2100> I wanted to know what's going on... ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, but you can change my print for unity speaking about reset to something more sensible :)
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> current_profile_gconfvalue isn't attributed
<didrocks> did it really run for you?
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, yes, but it had the fallback to 'unity' then
<sil2100> didrocks: so true, indeed it's probably broken still!
<didrocks> it is broken, you remove the fallback and didn't set the value
<didrocks> i'm fixing it
<didrocks> please test it first next time :)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, please - I simply hacked it fast since I had to do those .convert files, and I'm a bit stressed with the deadline ;)
<didrocks> I guess even that ; wasn't really appreciated by the interpreter :)
<sil2100> didrocks: well, from what I remember python didn't really mind ; at the end ;p
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, my habbits... ;)
<didrocks> oh? /me launches an ipython
<didrocks> indeed, interesting
<sil2100> didrocks: I remember reading about that somewhere - it seems python is forgiving for C coders ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: a little bit more clean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1101933/
<sil2100> didrocks: thank you! ;)
<didrocks> didn't wrap () for print, nor use os.open(), we don't really care that much in that case :)
<didrocks> yw
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, should I do it as we planned, i.e. with 4 .convert files, or should I detach it so that there are .convert files for compiz and .convert files for compiz-plugins-default :/ ?
<sil2100> didrocks: therefore making the migration script deprecated?
<sil2100> didrocks: I would personally leave it as it is
<sil2100> didrocks: since if some plugins are not installed, then migration of non-existing settings will just silently fail anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: and you can't really update compiz-plugins-main without updating compiz, because of the gsettings switch
<didrocks> sil2100: oh sorry, forgot about it, it should be in compiz in fact
<didrocks> not unity
<didrocks> so compiz files in compiz
<sil2100> didrocks: you think compiz would mind if we put /usr/lib/compiz/migration/ directory ?
<didrocks> unity migration file in unity
<didrocks> sil2100: I don't think so, better to check with daniel, but I don't think it's a blocker
<didrocks> in case, we can move that somewhere else if needed
<didrocks> as long as it's just a path change
<sil2100> So... I would need hm, 8 .convert files now?
<didrocks> sil2100: no :)
<sil2100> 4 for unity 4 for compiz plugins?
<didrocks> sil2100: 2 for compiz in the compiz source tree
<didrocks> 2 in unity in the unity source tree
<didrocks> then, the migration tool is detecting if there are the unity convert file
<didrocks> if not, it just run the "default" profile
<didrocks> without the unity part :)
<sil2100> hm, wait
<didrocks> we'll copy both compiz and unity at the same time in the archive
<didrocks> so people will have to upgrade them at the same time
<sil2100> didrocks: two things:
<sil2100> didrocks: first - you want to put the convert files into source trees? Not distro?
<didrocks> it should be in source trees
<didrocks> as it's an upstream change
<didrocks> and maybe other distros will be interesting in this
<sil2100> Shit...
<sil2100> Ok, hm
<sil2100> didrocks: I still try to understand how 2 .convert files for unity and 2 .convert files for compiz
<sil2100> didrocks: since right now we have 4 - one for unity profile, one for Default profile, the defaults for unity and the defaults for Default
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> which is all what we need
<didrocks> move the compiz ones to compiz source tree
<didrocks> what I call the compiz ones are "the default profile"
<sil2100> didrocks: so, you mean you want to put the unity profile convert files into unity
<sil2100> And the Default ones into compiz
<sil2100> didrocks: since hm, I see that my Default profile has unityshell settings o_O
<didrocks> sil2100: not necesserally
<didrocks> ah that's wrong
<didrocks> it sholdn't
<didrocks> the default profiles should have no bits of unity
<sil2100> Good to know, since I had no idea because of my broken configuration
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, the unity profile should have unityshell converts as well as some of the compiz converts, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: so I just need to remove unityshell from the Default .convert files
<didrocks> sil2100: right, think of them more as profiles (so the whole stack) rather than plugins :)
<didrocks> indeed
<sil2100> I hate Friday releases
<didrocks> sil2100: well, try at least to get something ready and tested
<didrocks> sil2100: as I think this will ask a lot of configuration upgrade/tests
<didrocks> sil2100: not related but, you did pointed us to your ppa for the SRU, but the whole stack was tested and there is the green flag?
<sil2100> didrocks: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1IYDxthUsoznC0UYhkGZ7OufnSJDdmmQ7njUE0xB2mXQ/edit# <-
<sil2100> didrocks: it was tested, checkbox tests weren't finished for the unity + compiz + cpm whole stack, but it was mostly all green when Francis was working on it
<sil2100> didrocks: we still have a few bug descriptions to SRU, but that'll be done later by Francis too
<didrocks> popey: francis is not working on this anymore? ^
<popey> fginther, ^^
<fginther> didrocks, popey, the checkbox testing was finished
<fginther> no new issues
<sil2100> fginther: for SRU-1?
<sil2100> fginther: excellent! Thanks ;)
<sil2100> fginther: I thought you had to stop because of quantal gsettings
<fginther> for quantal compiz, cpm, unity
<didrocks> excellent, thanks you both :)
<fginther> sil2100, didrocks the precise SRU tests are incomplete
<didrocks> hum?
<didrocks> aren't we speaking about that?
<didrocks> fginther: what's the ETA then?
<fginther> didrocks, one moment
<sil2100> fginther: ah, ok, wait - so quantal gsettings tests show no new regressions, yes?
<sil2100> fginther: since that's excellent as well ;)
<fginther> sil2100, yes, I ran into the launcher autohide and missing desktop menubar on quantal. The autohide was workedaround via ccsm
<sil2100> fginther: so just that? Good - since I can't reproduce the missing desktop menubar currently
<fginther> sil2100, yes, just that
<fginther> sil2100, didrocks, about another hour on the checkbox-unity, then I'll be done with the Precise SRU
<didrocks> fginther: thanks! keep us posted :)
<didrocks> seb128: FYI ^
<fginther> that's with unity 5.14.0-0ubuntu1~test1
<seb128> didrocks, good, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: so, the migrate.py script should be in compiz source trunk as well, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed, the common denominator :)
<didrocks> and you should detect if the unity convert files are installed
<sil2100> didrocks: with the CMakeList.txt file installing it to a session-migration aware directory?
<didrocks> if so, run the if(profile) logique
<didrocks> if not, just run "default active" profile
<didrocks> sil2100: no, just keep it there without installing it
<didrocks> it's up to upstream if one day, they want to install it (I did that for unity)
<didrocks> sil2100: then, in the packaging, I added a .migration file facility, you just list the script and it will install it where it shold
<didrocks> sil2100: man dh_migrations (yeah, I did a manpage ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, so for now just keep the .convert files and the migration.py tool in compiz source, and install everything through packaging?
<sil2100> didrocks: or should the source at least install the .convert files into the respective directories?
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I see low value of installing the .convert file without the script
<didrocks> so maybe just ship it upstream, uninstalled, at least for other packagers to do their best with their distribution
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so I think really that we won't push compiz gsettings and unity today, it's friday and dangerous :)
<didrocks> sil2100: but I think at least, the migration script should be nearly there?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I'm trying to put a package together - I mean, it's put up together already, just building ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll also submit some merge requests to unity and compiz trunks
<sil2100> didrocks: and show you all the packaging branches (with the merges cherry-picked in)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, you are using dh-migrations right?
<didrocks> with the debian/*migrations file
<didrocks> (I already used it in unity if you want to take a look)
<didrocks> sil2100: once the package is there, there are a *lot* of migration tests to do
<didrocks> like creating a user
<didrocks> tweaking values like crazy (with old unity/compiz)
<didrocks> and upgrading, logging out and logging in
<didrocks> that tested twice with the unity session and the default session
<sil2100> didrocks: yes :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, I saw - I was basing on that
<sil2100> didrocks: had to add dh-migration as the dep
<didrocks> build-dep for compiz, yeah
<didrocks> and use --with migrations
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, is the manpage explicit?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, it is :) Actually it's very helpful, although the --with migrations I had to look-up at unity
<didrocks> sil2100: sweet! :)
<didrocks> sil2100: updated the manpage FYI
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/ awesome
<fginther> sil2100, didrocks checkbox-unity testing on precise sru candidate passed with no regressions
<sil2100> fginther: that's most awesome, thanks for the testing :)!
<fginther> sil2100, you're welcome
<sil2100> fginther: now, I'll have one more task for you - but I'll send it by e-mail in a moment!
<didrocks> fginther: excellent! seb128 has you will take care of that ^
<didrocks> fginther: thanks ;)
<seb128> good
<fginther> didrocks, you're welcome
<lewtds> hi. I'm creating an indicator with AppIndicator. At the same time I'm using Gtk.Application to provide uniqueness. But since I port my app to Gtk.Application (which run with Gtk.Application app.run() and not Gtk.main() ) the indicator stop working (it doesn't show up). Is this a libindicator's fault?
<lewtds> here's the test code in Vala http://paste.ubuntu.com/1102100/. Compile it with valac --pkg gtk+-3.0 test.vala
<exarkun> if I try to suspend my laptop, a dialog pops up saying "A program is still running", "Chromium Web Browser", "Power Save Blocker".  And my laptop does not suspend.  How do I make my system suspend even if "Chrome Web Browser" (or any other program, for that matter) is "Power Save Blocker"?
<alo21> hi
<alo21> How can I create a minimal window (like ctrl+F in Firefox) in python?
<Gibzsullivan> hai
<Gibzsullivan> hello
<Gibzsullivan> hmm
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-15
<Saviq> guys, can someone please take care of https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/clean-build-scripts-coding/+merge/173847
<nic-doffay> Saviq, quick question have you ever had an issue with QML objects being instantiated recursively?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not that I can remember
<nic-doffay> Saviq is there any way I can get a detailed stacktrace to figure this out?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, use the Qt debugging session in QtCreator - it'll let you break in JS / inspect objects and such
<nic-doffay> Saviq, helpful thanks·
 * greyback bbiab
<nic-doffay> Saviq, trying to import Ubuntu.Components 0.1 but it's claiming ambiguity. Any ideas?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what did you do to get to that state?
<nic-doffay> other .qml files in examples/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery in the ubuntu-ui-toolkit import it without issue.
<nic-doffay> I'm creating a new gallery test for the themed optionSelector.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not sure, if the others work fine, there's nothing I can think of that'd make yours fail
<dpm> happy birthday Saviq and Saviq_ ;)
<greyback> Saviq: clean-build-scripts-coding approved
<nic-doffay> Anyone have any tips on sorting out weird QML ambiguous import issues?
<greyback> nic-doffay: set the environment variable QML_IMPORT_TRACE, it will print debug info on where imported plugins are sought for and located
<greyback> s/it/qml/
<pete-woods> guys, I *think* I'm having trouble with user identity on the phone
<pete-woods> the apps are running as the user phablet, I think
<pete-woods> but the greeter thinks the login user is called "single"
<pete-woods> this means that the infographic data gets filed under a different username
<pete-woods> should I be detecting the username different in the infographic input API?
<pete-woods> or should the mock lightdm backend have the username match the real user?
<pete-woods> *differently
<nic-doffay> greyback, thanks that helps a lot!
<tvoss_> Saviq, ping
<nic-doffay> greyback, setting the env var before running ./gallery.sh. Not seeing any additional output...
<greyback> nic-doffay: What gallery is that? uitk?
<nic-doffay> greyback, that's the one.
<nic-doffay> I'll pastebin you the error, it's confusing.
<greyback> works for me: QML_IMPORT_TRACE=1 ./gallery.sh
<nic-doffay> greyback, yep but I'm not getting any extra info for whatever reason on that issue, I see the other imports...
<greyback> nic-doffay: what do you want to learn? What's going wrong?
<nic-doffay> greyback, check this out: https://pastebin.canonical.com/94379/
<nic-doffay> All I'm doing in importing Ubuntu.Components
<nic-doffay> In the qml file.
<nic-doffay> Basically exactly like every other example in the gallery as far as I can tell.
<greyback> nic-doffay: smells like a uitk bug. Lemme see
<greyback> nic-doffay: I'm not reproducing it here however. You using uitk trunk? Have you a value set for QML_IMPORT_PATH in your shell?
<greyback> is almost as if the same directory is in the list of import directories twice
<nic-doffay> greyback, it's in my OptionSelector branch.
<greyback> nic-doffay: link?
<nic-doffay> greyback, one sec let me push.
<nic-doffay> greyback, lp:~nicolas-doffay/+junk/option-selectors
<nic-doffay> If you run the gallery and select OptionSelector tab you'll see what I mean.
<nic-doffay> Basically I moved the OptionSelector from the ListItems to Components.
<Cimi> Saviq_, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.colour_palette/+merge/174678
<nic-doffay> Since there will be four variations of it.
<greyback> nic-doffay: well reproduced. Am digging
<nic-doffay> greyback, ta.
<nic-doffay> greyback, I've only added it to components, this is what's throwing me off the ambiguous output, unless I've missed something.
<greyback> nic-doffay: you are importing Ubuntu.Components in modules/Ubuntu/Components/OptionSelector.qml
<greyback> but that's defining Ubuntu.Components, so is circular dependency
<nic-doffay> greyback, where should I be importing Ubuntu.Components then?
<greyback> nic-doffay: use it only outside the modules/Ubuntu/Components directory. If you're inside that directory, use "import ." to import the qml files in that directory instead
<greyback> nic-doffay: "import ." is a silly suggestion - it's done automatically.
<nic-doffay> greyback, that's what I assumed.
<nic-doffay> greyback, so surely importing qtquick would be enough?
<nic-doffay> greyback, without importing Ubuntu.Components OptionSelector isn't found.
<nic-doffay> Even though it's in the Components dir.
<greyback> nic-doffay: this does it for me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877125/
<greyback> nic-doffay: did you add the component to the qmldir file?
<nic-doffay> greyback, yeah
<nic-doffay> in the components qmldir
<greyback> nic-doffay: well then that patch above seems to fix it for me, reasonably well anyway
<greyback> you only needed QtQuick, and to also inclde the ListItems directory as a namespace (ListITem)
<nic-doffay> greyback, ah got it.
<greyback> cool
<nic-doffay> greyback, forgot that I moved it out the dir and had to explicitly import the items.
<nic-doffay> ta for the help!
<greyback> np
<tvoss_> Saviq, ping
<Saviq_> tvoss_, pong
<Saviq_> thanks dpm :)
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-indicator-recommends/+merge/174534 btw
<dednick> Saviq: do we install recommends on phone? should we not recommend indicator-server in that case?
<arsson> So is there any how to use unity8 an actual session?
<Saviq> dednick, no, it's taken care of by the seed
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> arsson, what do you mean by "an actual session"?
<Saviq> arsson, we only support android's surface flinger at the moment, Mir support is happening as we speak, at which point you will be able to get the unity8 experience from the phone/tablet on your desktop
<Saviq> arsson, only with Qt apps for the start, other toolkits coming later to the party
<arsson> Savig: i mean that i can choose in lightdm unity8 session and it could be usable
<Saviq> arsson, not yet
<arsson> ok
<Saviq> arsson, should be there by the end of the month
<arsson> where can i find info when it's possible?
<Saviq> ooh a doodle just for me :D
<arsson> cool
<dandrader> I'm getting a long pause and this error by the end of a ./build: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877350/
<dandrader> has anyone seem this as well?
<dandrader> might be from the qmlplugindump tool...
<dandrader> Although it puzzles me why are we trying to start a service during a build....
<Saviq> dandrader, interesting... but I imagine yes, the plugin dump tool is probably recognized as an application by the hud
<Saviq> s/the hud/bamf/
<Saviq> dandrader, or actually...
<Saviq> dandrader, the plugin itself is probably instantiated, and is waiting for the hud to show up on the bus
<Saviq> that's probably the more reasonable explanation
<Saviq> dandrader, OTOH wouldn't that block in CI?
<dandrader> Saviq, no, it hangs for a while and then timesout
<dandrader> Saviq, there's  might be something wrong in my setup. apt-get autoremove removed qmenumodel-qml
<dandrader> Saviq, but it is used
<dandrader> Saviq, by Components/VolumeControl.qml at least
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it's needed, but nothing depends on it
<dandrader> Saviq, so I wonder why unity8-build-deps haven't brought it
<Saviq> dandrader, it's a runtime dep
<Saviq> dandrader, so somehow it got marked as auto-installed
<Saviq> dandrader, and now got removed after whatever it was installed with got away
<Saviq> dandrader, ./build -s will sort you out again
<dandrader> Saviq, I think it happened during the indicators-client switch
<Saviq> dandrader, it's possible indeed
<dandrader> the shuffling of packages my have led to some weird state during my apt-get dist-updrage this morning
<Saviq> dandrader, as for the hud timeout, HudClient::HudClient() calls hud_client_query_new("") which is probably blocking
<Saviq> and times out after 30s waiting for the service
<Saviq> dandrader, so if qmlplugindump actually instantiates the registered types - that's probably our problem
<dandrader> hmm, I also get this block-and-timeout when I ./run
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, your hud doesn't work
<Saviq> dandrader, actually I think I know why it might not timeout on CI - it probably just fails straight away, 'cause there's no hud .service file
<dandrader> Saviq, is that expected or am I missing some runtime dependency?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, not expected
<Saviq> dandrader, `apt-cache policy hud` ?
<dandrader> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5877427/
<Saviq> dandrader, mine's 13.10.1+13.10.20130703-0ubuntu1 still
 * Saviq upgrades
<Saviq> yikes! 338 packages to upgrade?
<dandrader> :D
<Saviq> let's see what breaks
<dandrader> "expect some bumps along the road"
<Saviq> dandrader, `status hud` btw
<dandrader> Saviq, is this hud the one used also by unity 7 or is it a unity8-only thing?
<dandrader> status hud -> "hud stop/waiting"
<Saviq> dandrader, it's the same
<Saviq> dandrader, `start hud`
<Saviq> dandrader, and see `status hud` and check out ~/.cache/upstart/hud.log
<Saviq> for any obvious run failures
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, right. the hud shows up in my unity 7 but if I type anything its "waiting" icon stays there forever
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, mine isn't really working either
<dandrader> ah, it got auto-started now that I tried to use it
<dandrader> but still not working
 * dandrader checks log
<dandrader> it has just a bunch of warnings complaining about some missing bamf interfaces in dbus
<dandrader> Saviq, ^
<Cimi> Saviq, so for the wallpaper, what shall we do?
<Cimi> Saviq, connect the property with the system settings?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, the usual for now
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, who is leading the system setting app?
<Saviq> Cimi, seb128
<greyback> mterry: QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirserver
 * Saviq reboots, wish me luck
<greyback> mterry: mir_demo_server& then mir_demo_client_accelerated
<greyback> mterry: ubuntu-touch-session  should be version 	1:0.57-0~75+77~saucy1
<mterry> greyback, I just ended up pushing it from my computer to the device.  No change once installed
<greyback> mterry: did you reboot after installing it?
<mterry> greyback, no; duh
<Trevinho> dandrader: the api has not changed.. Strange (also if I deprecated few things I'd like to get rid of soon)
<greyback> mterry: any good?
<pete-woods> mterry: lightdm mock question - would it be a lot of work (or crazy) to change the name of the fake user "single" to match up with the real user being used ("phablet")
<pete-woods> mterry: it seems to be causing the infographics data to be filed under the wrong user
<mterry> greyback, hmm, sorry, had network problems apparently.  Let me resend messages:
<mterry> (after rebooting device)
<mterry> <mterry> greyback, OK.  server && client_accelerated works.  Thanks.  So Mir itself is capable.  Running unity8, I see that Ubuntu.Application can't be found, like it's not setting the right QML path for it
<mterry> <mterry> greyback, manually setting that, I get a segfault after some warnings about not being able to claim a dbus name, oddly
<mterry> pete-woods, hm? causing the infographics data to be filed under the wrong user when actually running on device?
<greyback> mterry: yep, as U.A not available yet, need to run unity8 in test mode. That is one of the things the run script did, set the correct paths.
<mterry> greyback, except it didn't.  it didn't set the QML path to the right place to pick up Ubuntu.Application
<mterry> It used /usr/share/unity8/plugins
<mterry> vs /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/imports
<mterry> greyback, why run unity8 in test mode?  U.A is available, eh?
<greyback> mterry: U.A. is not available, it uses hybris which we don't want. I'm writing the new one
<pete-woods> mterry: yeah, it's going under the "phablet" user, as that's what the apps are running as
<greyback> mterry: so try pointing it to  /usr/share/unity8/plugins/mocks
<greyback> just to get it going
<mterry> pete-woods, ah!  I see.  Yeah, change the demo plugin to use 'phablet', makes sense.  Don't change the other plugins though, as those are used for tests
<pete-woods> mterry: cool. that's why I wanted to check - wasn't sure which bits should change
<mterry> greyback, (I believe that's /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/mocks these days)
<mterry> greyback, huh, OK!  Using the mock, I get a unity8 image on the screen, but it's super tiny (quarter size or so in bottom left) oddly
<greyback> mterry: ok, you need to set GRID_UNIT_PX=18, then try again
<greyback> odd as those vars are set in my env
<mterry> greyback, yup, OK.  Nice
<mterry> greyback, hm.  Do you know from whence they are set?
<greyback> mterry: the grid unit in /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/<codename>.conf
<greyback> not sure about the QPA though
<greyback> /etc/environment
<mterry> greyback, hm, troubling that I don't have them set.  I wonder what else is messed up
<greyback> mterry: indeed. I use SSH all the time now, you can launch mir from it now
<greyback> so no need for adb shell
<greyback> mterry: could you do me a favor and pastebin me the output of "dpkg -l" from your phone? I want to check the versions of your egl libs to compare with mine
<mterry> greyback, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5877623/
<greyback> mterry: many thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, so, are you getting that Hud timeout after dist-upgrading and rebooting
<dandrader> ?
<didrocks> mhr3: do you know/have a link to what translates from LT_VERSION to .so.<current-age>.?.? and set the right soname?
<didrocks> mhr3: I can't find the macro making that…
<mhr3> didrocks, iirc it's done manually
<didrocks> mhr3: you don't seem to do that like for libunity9 "-version-info $LIBPROTOCOL_LT_VERSION"
<didrocks> mhr3: but no trace of CURRENT-AGE
<mhr3> didrocks, then it's ld itself
<didrocks> mhr3: ok
<mhr3> didrocks, or well, libtool
<didrocks> mhr3: seems to be libtool: http://www.unbound.net/pipermail/unbound-users/2012-January/002190.html
<mhr3> makes sense
<seb128> mhr3, hey, I've a question for you
<mhr3> seb128, the answer is maybe
<seb128> good answer!
<seb128> mhr3, looking at /usr/share/unity/scopes/photos.scope
<seb128> mhr3, SearchHint=Search photos
<mhr3> right
<seb128> mhr3, is that what is displayed in the dash?
<seb128> mhr3, if so where is string marked as translatable? e.g in what gettext domain should it be and how is it added it there (I guess it's not atm which is what makes me look at it)
<seb128> data/master-scopes/photos.scope.in.in:_SearchHint=Search photos
<seb128> in fact
 * seb128 wonders why it's not in the pot
<mhr3> seb128, yea, that's where it's marked for translation
<seb128> for some reason intltool-update --pot doesn't list it
<mhr3> and the domain is what's defined in the scope file
<mhr3> seb128, hmm... not sure why
<seb128> [type: gettext/ini]data/home.scope.in.in
<seb128> I've a feeling the type is wrong
<Saviq> dandrader, no, it passed fine (although the unity7 hud doesn't work still)
<mhr3> seb128, oh, the files aren't listed in POTFILES.in
<mhr3> that's why
<seb128> mhr3, oh, right
<seb128> mhr3, can you fix that? ;-)
<Saviq> paulliu, btw, .../tests/plugins/Unity/previewbindingstest.cpp:0: Note: No relevant classes found. No output generated.
<seb128> mhr3, do you want a bug report about it?
<mhr3> seb128, no need, fixing
<Saviq> paulliu, there's an unnecessary #include for the .moc
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, it passes through just fine
<dandrader> :(
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<seb128> mhr3, don't forget to prefix them [type: gettext/ini] or that will not work
<seb128> mhr3, I just confirmed it works with that though ;-)
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<mhr3> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scope-home/update-potfiles/+merge/174787
<mzanetti> dandrader: Saviq: sitting in a Mouse/touch session. What exactly is our reason to convert mouse->touch?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I thought you were on holidays?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no. QCS
<paulliu> Saviq: I'll fix it.
<dandrader> QCS?
<mzanetti> Qt Contributors Summit
<dandrader> mzanetti, DirectionalDragArea handles only touch events
<mzanetti> dandrader: the qt guys think about merging touch/mouse in upcoming releases
<mzanetti> so that might be good for us
<mzanetti> dandrader: so is it only an implementation detail of DDA or is there a technical reason we can only use touch events in there?
<seb128> mhr3, thanks, approved
<dandrader> mzanetti, gesture recognition will fail if a second touch point appears
<dandrader> mzanetti, you wouldn't have this info using mouse events
<mzanetti> dandrader: ah ok. perfect.
<mzanetti> thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, and it also enables those scenarios where you can manipulates multiples things simultaneously
<dandrader> s/s//
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah +1 on merging touch with mouse I think
<mzanetti> the question came up what we do with hovering etc
<mzanetti> I guess thats broken right now for us
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we don't get that with touch
<dandrader> if I recall correctly android's input stack is like that (touch and mouse are "merged")
<Saviq> dednick, did you see #ubuntu-unity? seems password entry in network indicator is broken
<dandrader> Saviq, rebooted my desktop. now Hud doesn't hang anymore
<Saviq> dandrader, cool
<dandrader> the old adage: when something inexplicable is happening, try rebooting
<Saviq> dandrader, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8
<dandrader> :)
<pete-woods> folks: are some of the unity tests unstable at the moment?
<pete-woods> I just got a fail on a test I don't think I should have affected: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/unity8/change-user-single-to-phablet/+merge/174792
<pete-woods> the test is something about ListViewWIthPageHeaderTestSection
<dednick> Saviq: sorry. been out for a bit. taking a look now
<greyback> pete-woods: have you merged trunk recently? If not commit 92 might help
<pete-woods> greyback: I branched from commit 107, but thanks for the suggestion
<pete-woods> it's really an utterly trivial change
<pete-woods> mterry: have you seen the error in the MR you approved for me just a short while ago before?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ping
<paultag> Anyone see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1051921 ? Seems to be an easy fix …
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1051921 in unity (Ubuntu) "lens-bar-keynavigation periodically writes to /tmp/wut.png" [Low,Triaged]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pong
<nic-doffay> Saviq, UbuntuShape option looks awesome btw!
<nic-doffay> One question though regarding changing an Image source property.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cool
<nic-doffay> At the moment I've done it using logic, should I be using state changes instead?
<greyback> pete-woods: kick it again and cross fingers?
<nic-doffay> Not sure what the best QML way to do it is.
<pete-woods> greyback: okay, trying that! :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's just the simple change between tick and chevron but it will get a bit more complicated when I colour it with a shader for the various themes.
<nic-doffay> Obviously want minimal clutter.
<nic-doffay> Can you change an image's source with a state?
<greyback> nic-doffay: yes
<nic-doffay> greyback, PropertyChange { source: } ?
<greyback> nic-doffay: that's it
<nic-doffay> PropertyChanges sorry
<greyback> nic-doffay: there's no hard fast rule, but if you've several properties to change at once, using States helps a lot
<nic-doffay> greyback, in this case it's only one.
<greyback> nic-doffay: only 1 property to change? Or only 1 State?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, wouldn't just "source: someProperty ? chevron : tick" suffice?
<greyback> nic-doffay: I'm a fan of States, but I only use it if I have (say) >3 properties with the trinary operator (property)?yes:no :
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and re: colourizing it, you talked with the SDK guys about that?
<greyback> nic-doffay: fewer, I wouldn't bother
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I have.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<nic-doffay> they agree with my approach.
<nic-doffay> fewer assets the better.
<nic-doffay> I always try stick by that.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, regarding the source: someProperty it would work.
<nic-doffay> But it gets a bit complicated with the expansion thing.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your call, realy
<Saviq> ly
 * greyback eod
<Cimi> who can review the theming branch?
<Cimi> seb128, ping :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's pretty close to completion now. Fancy taking a preliminary look before I put it up for merging?
<seb128> Cimi, hey, don't look at me for theming!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not today, but yeah, would gladly see it at work
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no rush.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the real review will have to happen by SDK guys anyway
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep.
<nic-doffay> Still need to chat to them about documenting it well.
<nic-doffay> I really like the look of the ubuntu shape one though!
<nic-doffay> doubt people will use the ListView version ^_^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, depends on where it'll be ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if standalone - probably, if in a list of other ListItems, probably not :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, good point haha
<Cimi> seb128, I just need for the background
<seb128> Cimi, what do you need?
<Cimi> seb128, we'd like to have the system settings app control the background of unity
<seb128> Cimi, right, that's done
<Cimi> seb128, does it already work??
<Cimi> what am I missing :)
<seb128> Cimi, just make unity read org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri
<seb128> in gsettings
<seb128> Cimi, dunno about unity
<seb128> Cimi, you should read that gsettings key ;-)
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> dednick, hey dude
<Cimi> dednick, do we have example code reading from dconf?
<Cimi> maybe unity 2d...
<Saviq> Cimi, nope
<Saviq> Cimi, qsettings-qt
<Saviq> erm
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> gsettings-qt
<Saviq> Cimi, but talk to seb about this, sync with the settings app
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, they already set it
<Cimi> Saviq, all we need is to look for this dconf
<Saviq> Cimi, not dconf
<Saviq> Cimi, that's an impl detail
<Saviq> Cimi, in $settings_backend
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, so you want the settings app to change the property?
<Saviq> Cimi, if you mean the setting value, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe they could change both
<Saviq> Cimi, and we should just read it - most probably through gsettings-qt
<Cimi> Saviq, like both changing the setting for unity
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> gnome will still use dconf
<Saviq> Cimi, no, gnome uses gsettings ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, with a dconf backend, sure, but not directly dconf
<Cimi> Saviq, exactly
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, and we'll be using the same
<Saviq> Cimi, gsettings-qt is a Qt wrapper around gsettings
<Cimi> I'll have a look during my flight
<seb128> Cimi, Saviq:
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/background-gsettings/+merge/171995
<seb128> that's a simple example
<Cimi> seb128, good
<Cimi> I'll look into it
<Saviq> seb128, awesome, did you guys consider a per-form-factor setting? like an overlay for different ffs, for example?
<seb128> Saviq, not that I know of, we just followed the current design and the wallpaper didn't seem something too specific to the screen size
<seb128> but yeah, that's worth keeping in mind
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's a pretty generic topic
<Saviq> seb128, and probably a per-setting one
<Saviq> seb128, i.e. there might be different default values for a setting depending on form factor, but then if you change them, does it apply to both? or just the one you've changed it in?
<Saviq> and if you then change it after having switched to a different ff, does it "trickle" back to the other one?
<seb128> Saviq, thanks for raising the topic, I'm going to put that on the agenda for our meeting this week ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, cheers :)
<seb128> on that note diner time
<seb128> have a good evening everyone
<seb128> bbl
<veebers> ugh, does anyone else get this error (I get it when using bzr qlog): bzr: ERROR: Failed to verify GPG signature data with error "Invalid crypto engine"
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-16
<Saviq> greyback, ping
<greyback> Saviq: pong
<seb128> unity8 and several apps have a "search entry" (e.g one with a magnifying glass icon on one side and a crossed circle to clear it on the other side) ... is that using the standard TextField? or is there a custom widget doing that which can be re-used?
<seb128> ok, seems like those are TextField with a primaryItem
<Cimi> Saviq, why's unity-shell-launcher=2?
<Cimi> *what's
<Cimi> doesn't get installed with ./build -s
<Saviq> Cimi, did you merge from trunk?
<Saviq> Cimi, you need ppa:ubuntu-unity/next
<Saviq> Cimi, instead of the other PPAs
<Cimi> ah
<Cimi> Saviq, I have trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, do you have ppa:ubuntu-unity/next?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's been merged in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/106
<Cimi> Saviq, installing now
<Cimi> weird
<Cimi> Saviq, which package?
<Cimi> Saviq, still complaining
<Saviq> damn ^W
<Saviq> Cimi, libunity-api-dev
<Cimi> Saviq, let's add it to the build deps
<Saviq> Cimi, orly?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's there
<Cimi> Saviq, :\
<Saviq> Cimi, ./build will build a unity8-build-deps package
<Saviq> Cimi, and install it, installing all the build deps
<Saviq> Cimi, ./build -c, btw
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed it's in debian control
<Saviq> Cimi, when in doubt ./build -c
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe we need to update the version of this package?
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Cimi> does it get reinstalled?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, but only if debian/control is newer than builddir/unity8-build-deps*deb
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880241/
<Saviq> Cimi, so if it failed once, you need --clean so that it gets reinstalled
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> it's newer but didn't work
<didrocks> Saviq: I'll start making people pay when they use the term "autolanding" :p
<didrocks> or CI as well ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, :D
<Saviq> like a swear-jar?
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> people are always confused with the term autolanding or CI
<Saviq> didrocks, what shall we use?
<didrocks> Saviq: upstream merger
<didrocks> and daily release
<didrocks> Saviq: want me to do a followup email?
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, but upstream merger covers both CI and autolanding, really
<Saviq> or it doesn't cover CI at all, depending how you look at it
<didrocks> Saviq: well, it's the same in the way you are using it
<didrocks> CI = autolanding :p
<Saviq> didrocks, not in my book :P
<didrocks> maybe not in your book
<didrocks> but in your email, yeah :p
<didrocks> * autolanding failed due to HW issue
<didrocks> * decided to fast-track without CI
<Saviq> didrocks, autolanding ( CI, merging )
<didrocks> Saviq: what is CI for you?
<Saviq> didrocks, the thing that unity8-ci does
<Saviq> didrocks, so testing
<Saviq> didrocks, but I agree that's the wrong name to use
<Saviq> as there's no integration going on there
<didrocks> Saviq: right ;)
<didrocks> let me send a followup email
<Saviq> didrocks, I'm about to send my comments
<Saviq> didrocks, might want to wait for that
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I want to give a rationale first and add fghinter :)
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<didrocks> Saviq: daily release was triggered manually, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: seeing the hours
 * didrocks checks the hours
<Saviq> didrocks, I didn't, maybe Sergio did
<Saviq> didrocks, OTOH it was over 2hrs between landing and daily release
<Cimi> Saviq, seb128 https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<didrocks> Saviq: the daily release starts at 2h30 for unity8
<didrocks> Saviq: sent
<Saviq> Cimi, lines 22 23 of the diff look weird
<sil2100> brb
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, know I get it...
<seb128> Cimi, why do you build-depends on gsettings-desktop-schemas ? shouldn't you depends on it rather?
<Cimi> seb128, don't ask me about debian stuff :P
<Cimi> seb128, feel free to tell me what to change boss
<Saviq> Cimi, same for qtdeclarative5-gsettings1.0
<seb128> right
<Saviq> didrocks, shouldn't have […] snipped if you added fginther to CC
<Saviq> didrocks, unless you Fwd, too?
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, good point, silly me :p
<didrocks> Saviq: let me fw him the first discussion
<Cimi> Saviq, seb128 pushed
<didrocks> Saviq: "fixed" :p
<Saviq> didrocks, I wonder if we should rename the Jenkins jobs, then
<Saviq> didrocks, 'cause really that's where it all comes from
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah… I know :/
<Saviq> didrocks, and the bot votes "continuous-integration", too
<didrocks> Saviq: I have no strong opinion on what should be done TBH, but right…
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, would triggering manually at 1am have helped anything?
<Saviq> didrocks, triggering daily, that is
<didrocks> Saviq: not sure if the platform stack would have been finished by then
<didrocks> Saviq: and no image build anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, info graphics don't work with it
<didrocks> so I would say "no"
<Cimi> Saviq, it is of a fixed purple
<didrocks> Saviq: and can't tell you, seems jenkins on magners decided to shut down…
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I fix it here or new bug and separate branch?
<Cimi> Saviq, also, the image should be cropped not scaled..
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean that infographics don't change their colour with the background? yeah I know, it's nic-doffay's shortcut ;P
<Saviq> Cimi, so no, not the same MP
<Saviq> Cimi, as for scale vs. cropped, yeah, fix it in there
<Cimi> Saviq, http://imgur.com/GzRBHD1.png
<Cimi> weird
<nic-doffay> Saviq, :P
<Cimi> Saviq, this is with Image.PreserveAspectCrop :-\
<Saviq> Cimi, doesn't look like it :D
<Saviq> Cimi, remember it's a CrossFadeImage
<Saviq> Cimi, maybe something to change there?
<Cimi> Saviq, mmm yeah might be
<Saviq> Cimi, while you're at it
<Saviq> Cimi, didn't CrossFadeImage get into the SDK?
 * Cimi checks
<Saviq> Cimi, we could maybe get rid of it from our code
<Cimi> I am still fighting with the massive abundance of italian ice cream I had last night as personal welcome :P
<Saviq> seb128, you need to increase max flicking velocity in "Software licenses" :D
<Saviq> seb128, getting to unity8 is tricky ;)
<seb128> Saviq, hehe, indeed, I noticed that as well
<Saviq> seb128, and it doesn't integrate with the header well (header doesn't scroll off screen and list isn't clipped)
<seb128> Saviq, I was wondering if the slowness is due to the fact that the list is built "on demand" when you scroll
<Saviq> seb128, no
<Saviq> seb128, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#maximumFlickVelocity-prop
<seb128> Saviq, will try that, thanks
<seb128> do you have a value to recommend?
<Saviq> seb128, we went for:
<Saviq>     maximumFlickVelocity: height * 10
<Saviq>     flickDeceleration: height * 2
<Saviq> seb128, in the dash
<seb128> ok, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, noted for the header ... what about the list clipping?
<seb128> do you know what's the issue there?
<Saviq> seb128, well, the list does not have clip: true at least
<Saviq> seb128, but then it should push the header off screen
<Saviq> seb128, and am not sure how that works in the SDK
<seb128> the header problem is there in the storage panel as well
<seb128> I need to look at that
<seb128> the pagestack is supposed to do that for us
<Cimi> Saviq, mmm
<Cimi> Saviq, small question
<Saviq> Cimi, stop eating icecream
<Cimi> lol
<Saviq> unless you have enough to share!
<Cimi> Saviq, so the sourceSize set to dimensions of the shell
<Cimi> Saviq, makes the image blurred
<Cimi> because there's a massive crop
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we probably shouldn't have sourceSize there
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe I should just set sourceSize width or height depending on the crop?
<Saviq> Cimi, or just one dimension at most
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd say just height maybe?
<Cimi> wallpapers should be landscape no?
<Saviq> Cimi, not necessarily, no
<Cimi> or how can I be smarter?
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd probably drop the sourceSize there
<Cimi> Saviq, we get 2MB of men usage no?
<Cimi> *mem
<Cimi> in case of big image
<Cimi> s
<Saviq> Cimi, hopefully Qt is smart enough to drop the parts of the image that are out of bounds
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise we'd have to load the image, check its aspect ration
<Saviq> -n
<Saviq> Cimi, and then decide
<Cimi> Saviq, I am doing it
<Cimi> with TestImage
<Cimi> already
<Cimi> so what can I add here?
<Cimi> help me thinking
<Cimi> we have aspect ratio of the phone/tablet
<Cimi> with width and height of shell
<Cimi> and aspect ratio of the image
<Cimi> mmm
<Saviq> Cimi, if shell aspect ratio < image aspect ratio
<Cimi> if aspect ratio of phone is smaller than the image aspect ratio
<Cimi> yes...
<Cimi> :P
<Saviq> Cimi, sourceSize { height: }, otherwise sourceSize { width: }
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll get there
<Cimi> yes you type faster
<Saviq> Cimi, depending on the definition of aspect ratio :)
<Saviq> but yeah, you know the drill
<Cimi> aspect ratio is a ratio with/height
<Cimi> Saviq, you think the testImage might consume memory or not?
<Saviq> Cimi, it will, you need to unset the source
<Cimi> Saviq, dunno what qt does with visible: false
<Cimi> ok
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I need to use a ShaderEffect to render an Image component. The source for an image component is only a url though. How can I work around this?
<nic-doffay> The ShaderEffect lives in the theme atm.
<nic-doffay> The image is in the actual component class.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ShaderEffect needs a ShaderEffectSource, and an Image can be the sourceItem of ShaderEffectSource's, if I get your question correctly
<nic-doffay> Saviq, nope. I'll ask the SDK guys about it. It's a bit trickier since it involves the theme stuff.
<nic-doffay> ta though
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<Cimi> Saviq, I think I am missing something
<Saviq> Cimi, hit me
<Cimi> Saviq, if (shell.width / shell.height <= testImage.sourceSize.width / testImage.sourceSize.height) {
<Cimi>                     backgroundImage.sourceSize = undefined
<Cimi>                     backgroundImage.sourceSize.height = shell.height }
<Cimi> Saviq, image is still blurred :-\
<Cimi> seb128, gsettings is before qmenumodel in alphabetical order
<Saviq> Cimi, is it a JPEG image?
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, I think we identified an issue with JPGs that the scaler in Qt is bad for them
<Cimi> Saviq, I expect the source size to behave correctly
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I try smooth false?
<Saviq> Cimi, can you try in a simple .qml for qmlscene?
<Saviq> Cimi, and see the impact
<Cimi> mm ok
<Saviq> Cimi, I think we saw that with MacSlow|lunch and Kaleo before in notifications - but never followed up
<mhr3> didrocks, didrocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880522/ known?
<didrocks> mhr3: slangasek made a transition on uity-common, it should work when dist-upgrading though
<didrocks> mhr3: do you dist-upgrade and get that?
<mhr3> didrocks, i did dist-upgrade, and didn't even notice that it removed unity :/
<mhr3> had to install it
<didrocks> mhr3: maybe check with slangasek? I have way too much on my plate right now to debug that
<mhr3> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> (merged 10 branches since this morning, 2 packages NEWing, a lot of jenkins debugging, a patch to cupstream2distro, lot of configuration changes…)
<mhr3> sounds like one of those "fun" days :)
<didrocks> and now unity-system-compositor is giving me hell
<didrocks> mhr3: well, I have too many "fun" days TBH… :/
<mhr3> fun couple of months then ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, works here :-\ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880531/
<Saviq> Cimi, try to see what's the difference between that and unity8
<Saviq> Cimi, smooth shouldn't be used for images, though
<Cimi> Saviq, there is no difference
<Cimi> Saviq, I copied code
<Saviq> Cimi, can you push to your branch please?
<Cimi> Saviq, lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings-sourceSize
<Cimi> (pushing...)
<Cimi> pushed
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<seb128> Cimi, doh, you are right ;-)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, got it, trying to find out what's happening
<seb128> Cimi, g/q they look the same :p
<Cimi> Saviq, it's weird isn't it?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I removed most of the shell and it's still like that
<seb128> mhr3, dpkg -l | grep libunity
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm checking if it's a bug on the sourcesize
<Cimi> Saviq, due to phone_background
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, so you're on it
<Cimi> Saviq, no idea though
<Cimi> Saviq, why it happens
<Saviq> Cimi, what's the solution then?
<Cimi> Saviq, property url default_background: "graphics/tablet_background.jpg" and the bug is gone
<Cimi> Saviq, if you can understand what could be the issue...
<nic-doffay> Cimi, how do I access the label colour for a theme again?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, which label?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, do the themes have a set colour for headers?
<nic-doffay> Or similar labels at the top of the component.
<Cimi> should be Theme.palette.selected.foregroundText iirc
<nic-doffay> Cimi, cool I'll try it now...
<nic-doffay> Cimi, where does that colour file live again?
<nic-doffay> So I can check the others (foreground text wasn't right for this)
<Cimi> nic-doffay, modules/themes/...
<Cimi> iirc
<Cimi> search inside here
<nic-doffay> Cimi, got it.
<nic-doffay> ta
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, you need to use Qt.binding(), so that sourceSize gets updated when shell size changes
<Saviq> Cimi, sourceSize = undefined doesn't work
<Saviq> Cimi, ah
<Saviq> not sourceSize = undefined
<Saviq> Cimi, sourceSize.width/height = undefined
<Saviq> Wellark, but yeah, come here with that
<Saviq> Wellark, what's the problem?
<Wellark> Saviq: I have a meeting starting
<Saviq> Cimi, got it
<Saviq> Cimi, sourceSize.width/height = 0
<Saviq> Cimi, not undefined or null
<Saviq> Cimi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5880631/ fixes your issue
<Saviq> Cimi, it quietly ignores non-numeric values and keeps the original one
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, the meeting got postponed
<Wellark> Saviq: so, application identifiers and application identity
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<Saviq> greyback, ↑ you want to be here
 * greyback is
<Wellark> Saviq: first off, some of our platform service like the hud-service needs to identify applications which push data to it
<Wellark> currently the hud-service expects the application to provide it's application ID which is then used to match the application windows with the data the application provides
<Saviq> yes
<Wellark> clearly there is a flaw here as the service should not simply trust the application to tell it's appid (can be faked), but instead the hud-service should be able to ask from *somewhere* "who is this application that is pushing me data"
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, you can find the PID over DBus and then look through what the shell will expose to match the application
<Wellark> Saviq: indeed. I can get the PID
<Saviq> not sure how that'll work for multi-surface apps, but we'll manage
<Wellark> Saviq: I imagine the interface for this does not yet exist
<Wellark> Saviq: then this is also the same inside the shell
<Saviq> Wellark, it *almost* does
<Wellark> when writing the launcher backend (which I currently am)
<Saviq> Wellark, greyback is working on it
<greyback> Wellark: ApplicationManager can give you the application ID for a PID. Will need to add a dbus interface for it
<Wellark> greyback: is ApplicationManager a singleton inside the shell?
<Saviq> Wellark, yes
<Wellark> great.
<Wellark> even better
<greyback> Wellark: yes
<greyback> Wellark: so you need the app_id corresponding to a PID
<Wellark> greyback: indeed
<Wellark> greyback: and also the absolute path to the .desktop file
<Wellark> inside the shell application manager probably provides the desktop file contents directly
<Wellark> but the external services might need to read the .desktop file also
<Wellark> and now that we will have click application
<Wellark> there are actually multiple places the .desktop file may live
<Wellark> not just under /usr/share/applications/
<Wellark> greyback: so, when doing the launcher backend (inside shell) I will utilize your api directly
<Saviq> Wellark, we need a common .desktop file reader, yes
<Wellark> Saviq: yes, that is a known fact. :)
<Saviq> Wellark, one that will respect XDG etc.
<Wellark> Saviq: yes, but click .desktop files are not respecting XDG
<Saviq> Wellark, why do you say that?
<Wellark> Saviq: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-appstore-developers/msg00253.html
<Saviq> Wellark, aren't the click hooks going to "install" .desktop files?
<Wellark> Saviq: "he core difference being
<Wellark> that it'll have relative paths that aren't resolvable using standard XDG
<Wellark> directory definitions (they'll all be in the package)."
<Saviq> Wellark, mhm
<Wellark> Saviq: so we need special handling with the icons
<Wellark> the file format follows the standard
<Saviq> Wellark, mhm, got it
<Wellark> Saviq: one options is simply convert the relative paths to absolute ones when parsing
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah +1
<Saviq> Wellark, I don't want to have to care in the shell
<Saviq> Wellark, so the .desktop file reader, supporting click packages, will need to handle that
<Wellark> Saviq: indeed
<greyback> sorry dropped connection
<Wellark> Saviq: but then again there is always the question how we handle the "themed" icons
<Saviq> Wellark, we should probably not call it a .desktop file reader anyway
<Wellark> so with this we have three options
<Saviq> Wellark, but "application data provider" or something
<Wellark> Icon=/absolut/path/icon.png
<greyback> Wellark: http://studio.sketchpad.cc/EEd2PSjTRn <- is list of dbus APIs requested of ApplicationManager. I've added yours, does it look ok?
<Wellark> Icon=from-theme
<Wellark> icon=./click-relative
<Wellark> but sure. I need to run to a meeting now
<Saviq> Wellark, I imagine we'll need to add the app's dir to the theme search path
<Cimi> Saviq, one remaining bit
<Cimi> Saviq, setting the source of testImage to undefined
<Cimi> Saviq, if I do this I think I'll break the binding with the gsettings...
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, you will, but that's ok - you don't need a binding, you need an on*Changed instead
<Cimi> Saviq, mmm hard
<Cimi> Saviq, I wanted to do onPictureUriChanged
<Cimi> but it doesn't work
<Saviq> Cimi, just proxy through an alias
<Saviq> Cimi, or through another property
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> indeed
<mhr3> seb128, what am i looking for?
<mhr3> we have too many libunitites :)
<seb128> mhr3, libunity-core-*'s version
<mhr3> seb128, 6.0-7 is installed
<seb128> mhr3, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu3
<seb128> do you have the provides added there?
<Saviq> guys, can you please fix your barrier :P
<Saviq> kthxbye
<mhr3> seb128, 7.0.2+13.10.20130705.1-0ubuntu3
<mhr3> seb128, the problem now is that the compiz schema got weird, it doesn't start the unity plugin
<seb128> mhr3, ok, dunno about that
<seb128> mhr3, I was looking at your upgrade pastebin earlier saying that unity-common was not installed
<mhr3> seb128, strangely it was a warning
<seb128> oh, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, cannot set the url to undefined
<Cimi> Saviq, so how can I unload the image?
<Saviq> Cimi, ""
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I finished the branch, it's ready for review...
<Cimi> Saviq, I have afternoon off, but I think I can come to the standup
<Cimi> Saviq, in any case, you know what I did :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Wellark> hmm.. upgrading with unity-next enabled was not that good idea..'
<Wellark> didrocks: any known breakage?
<didrocks> Wellark: what ppa exactly are you upgrading to?
<didrocks> unity-next doesn't exist :)
<Wellark> didrocks: :D
<Wellark> didrocks: let me check (once I get to the VT...)
<didrocks> yeah, either ubuntu-unity/daily-build-next (but as the description tells, you shouldn't use that one)
<didrocks> or ubuntu-unity/next (this one should be safe)
<Wellark> didrocks: ubuntu-unity-next
<Wellark> didrocks: not it works
<Wellark> it actually probably was not unity related at all
<didrocks> Wellark: this isn't a ppa :) I think you mean ubuntu-unity/next
<sil2100> didrocks: hmmm
<Wellark> might be that I hadn't updated in a while
<sil2100> didrocks: why didn't otto collect failing videos of autopilot tests?
<Wellark> reinstalling virtualbox drivers fixed it
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess jibel reenabled that with his patch, isn't it? ^
<Wellark> didrocks: saw error on starting X that GLX driver had old ABI version
<didrocks> Wellark: you should just develop on your system with latest saucy ;)
<Wellark> 13 vs. 14
<jibel> sil2100, when running unity testsuite?
<sil2100> didrocks: not sure, the latest unity test runs don't have any videos
<sil2100> jibel: yes
<jibel> sil2100, because I forgot to reenable them
<jibel> doing now
<sil2100> didrocks: talking with mhr3 about that now
<sil2100> jibel: ok
<sil2100> Thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll skip the standup, gotta run!
<Saviq> Cimi, k, have fun
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm on holiday tomorrow afternoon
<Cimi> Saviq, and thursday/friday
<Cimi> Saviq, but I'll check here once a while
<jibel> sil2100, they will be recorded with 6 frame per seconds to put less pressure on the system. Let me know if it is not enough
<Cimi> reviews
<Saviq> Cimi, be on holiday instead
<sil2100> jibel: should be ok
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, mhr3 says it's all because of the bus saturation, and no one has any idea why ;/
<didrocks> sil2100: what triggered that suddenly though?
<didrocks> mhr3: can you talk with tedg about it?
<didrocks> mhr3: something had to change…
<jibel> sil2100, didrocks done. ping me if next run of unity doesn't have videos or if videos are black or broken
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems there was no real big changes related to that
<mhr3> didrocks, it started on the 5th iirc, and there were no changes in hud nor bamf at that point, it's odd
<mhr3> hm, maybe something in unity itself?
<didrocks> mhr3: dbus changed the 24/06
<didrocks> mhr3: so yeah, maybe unity…
<Wellark> didrocks: well.. I had upgraded, but not rebooted :)
<Wellark> it's linux you know. rebooting is so windows95
<didrocks> Wellark: hem, if you upgrade components/services, you will need to kill/restart them at some point :p
<greyback> Saviq: standup?
<mhr3> didrocks, ted is on holiday the whole week :/
<didrocks> :/
<kgunn> anyone else having mumble troubles
<mhr3> Wellark, are you familiar with the old hud protocol?
<Wellark> mhr3: yes. more or less
<mhr3> Wellark, from my investigations, most of the Update signals had empty body
<mhr3> and uint 1 at the end iirc
<mhr3> is that of any help?
<Wellark> mhr3: I assumed you had discussed with this ted and it was under control
<Wellark> mhr3: so HUD is causing AP failures?
<Wellark> mhr3: if that is so, then I have to fix them as top priority
<mhr3> Wellark, not really, ted just asked the unity guys to migrate to the new hud interface
<mhr3> but it's blocking the releases to S, so should be taken care of asap
<Wellark> mhr3: yeah, but I thought this is not major
<mhr3> it's the reason of the huge number of ap failures
<mhr3> Wellark, so to make it clear - this *is* major :)
<Wellark> mhr3: well if it is then I will do whatever it takes (the quick bandate option) to enable the AP testing again
<Wellark> mhr3: roger.
<Wellark> mhr3: I will stop working on anything else
<mhr3> Wellark, ok, thx
<Wellark> I need to take care some family stuff (it's almost 5pm here), but will get back to you shortly
<olli_> Saviq, ping
<olli_> well, actually anybody :)
<olli_> I am trying to install unity8 on my desktop
<olli_> added https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/next/
<olli_> but I am cautious as to which package to install, don't want to overwrite U7 on S
<olli_> would I simply install unity8
<didrocks> olli_: if you dist-upgrade, what does it tell you?
<didrocks> olli_: it should just be unity8-related stuff AFAIK
<olli_> didrocks, yeah, nevermind
<olli_> I just showed again - in public - you unsmart I am ;)
<olli_> apt-get update
<olli_> I will write that 100x on my white board
<didrocks> ahah ;)
<Saviq> olli_, just install unity8, it will work next to unity7 just fine
<olli_> Saviq, yeah, I have 2 left hands when it comes to PPAs and apt
<olli_> ;)
<Saviq> olli_, add-apt-repository should update automagically
<Saviq> olli_, +1 there
<olli_> got it up and running just fine
<olli_> after some public embarrassment
<olli_> Saviq, it uses more lenses on the desktop
<olli_> is that intended or just a temporary glitch
<Saviq> olli_, yes, it uses the same set unity7 does
<Saviq> olli_, intended
<olli_> it's kind of cool
<olli_> but not ;)
<olli_> (as it isn't fully there)
<olli_> but that's imho still good enough to land
<olli_> will try to figure out a "wallpaper" solution for tvoss
<olli_> ;)
<olli_> nice work
 * olli_ likes positive surprises
<dandrader> dednick, would you have time to review this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/showWithoutAnimation/+merge/174799  It's a very simple one
<tvoss> olli_, thanks so much :)
<TitusJ> hi
<Saviq> tvoss, greyback see Kaleo's comments on bug #1089962 btw
<ubot5> bug 1089962 in touch-preview-images "[window management] add an 'opaque' flag for the shell so that other surfaces are not composited" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1089962
<kgunn> olli_: i couldnt find your work of art to supply
<dednick> dandrader: sure
<dandrader> dednick, thanks!
<tvoss> Kaleo, Saviq, greyback fair point, but I would rather avoid doing that without being able to measure the impact
<TitusJ> Hi everybody ! How I can enjoy to unity dev project?
<Kaleo> tvoss: impact of overdraw is massive really
<tvoss> Kaleo, sure, agreed but still: do you think that the gain is so significant that we should tackle it right now? I would propose to land whatever we have first
<Kaleo> tvoss: I don't understand, what do we have first?
<tvoss> Kaleo, a single-surface shell
<Kaleo> tvoss: it's already landed
<Kaleo> tvoss: the single surface shell I use since Dec
<dednick> dandrader: +1
<tvoss> Kaleo, I'm saying on top of Mir
<tvoss> Kaleo, fair
<greyback> Kaleo: makes a lot of sense. But first I'll land single-surface shell on Mir. Then can break it up into individual surfaces
<Kaleo> greyback: I think the work in unity8 is unrelated to that
<Kaleo> greyback: APIs used would be the same
<Kaleo> greyback: so it should at least be prepared
<slangasek> mhr3: do you have a full apt log for when unity was removed?
<greyback> Kaleo: mostly yes. Mir has to implement it, then unity can use it
<tvoss> Kaleo, agreed, but let's land greyback's work first
<mhr3> slangasek, should be in one of those log files right?
<slangasek> mhr3: have you posted your logs somewhere?
<slangasek> mhr3: /var/log/apt/history.log
<mhr3> slangasek, not yet, give me a sec
<mhr3> slangasek, actually, it was my screwup, forgot to disable one of the daily ppas
<slangasek> ah, ok
<TitusJ> I'm new. How I support unity project?
<Kaleo> tvoss: when would it land? 3-4 weeks?
<tvoss> Kaleo, for the final version: yeah, for the alternative image we are preparing: sooner
<Kaleo> tvoss: right
<tvoss> Kaleo, so yeah, no question about looking into the optimization you are mentioning
<Kaleo> tvoss: good, I believe it's 100% parallel work
<Wellark> mhr3: back
<Wellark> now, let's deal with this HUD stuff
<Wellark> and get the queue moving again
<Wellark> hmm.. I found a nice way to get a lot of stuff crashing on saucy
<Wellark> "$ stop dbus"
<mhr3> gdbus does exit() when session bus connection closes
<Wellark> mhr3: well I just accidentally did that and got like 10 dialogs saying "there was something wrong with your system"
<Wellark> or whatever it says when service/app crashes
<Wellark> so clearly some of our stuff crash hard if dbus goes away
<mhr3> yea, not surprising
<Wellark> mhr3: ok. I got it
<Wellark> basically hud is emitting UpdatedQuery signal each time an active window changes or some other change in the search data happens
<sil2100> hmm
<Wellark> and it's emitting it n times each time
<Wellark> where n is the number of times hud has been opened
 * Saviq logs off for today o/
<Wellark> mhr3, sil2100: cheap karma available: https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/hud/fix-updated-query-signals/+merge/175040
<Wellark> additional water marker stamp for getting the S langing queue moving again
<Wellark> pete-woods2: ^^^
<mhr3> Wellark, looks reasonable, although i'm not really familiar with the hud code, so maybe pete-woods2 can ack it
<pete-woods> looking at it now guys
<sil2100> Wellark: will this fix our problems? Any idea why it became a problem now?
<Wellark> sil2100: well, no idea. the legacy interface has been there for a long time now
<Wellark> sil2100: probably the problem has always been there but we haven't had enough AP tests running to get over the treshold that dbus actually gets starved
<pete-woods> Wellark: totally a fix - should definitely not be calling that each time - only when we make a new query!
<sil2100> pete-woods: could you top-approve? Thanks!
<pete-woods> sil2100: shouldn't I wait for jenkins?
<sil2100> pete-woods: jenkins will anyway run a test right before merging
<Wellark> pete-woods: autolanding will check it anyway
<sil2100> So no need
<pete-woods> sil2100, Wellark: okay fair enough - is there a point to the first Jenkins run then?
<Wellark> pete-woods: it helps to get feedback from jenkins if you are pushing multiple revs before top-approve
<sil2100> pete-woods: sometimes it's useful when you're having a branch that's work-in-progress
<pete-woods> Wellark: that's a fair point!
<pete-woods> sil2100: as above :)
<Wellark> sil2100, mhr3: maybe it would be a good idea to collect dbus log from each of the AP runs
<mhr3> Wellark, yes, i was thinking about it too, but they're too big
<Wellark> so that can be inspected and any unusually high activity could be noticed before we actually simply start seeing dbus starvation when we reach some magic limit
<Wellark> mhr3: right
<Wellark> mhr3: even when compressed?
<Wellark> or just provide the top 20 or something
<mhr3> Wellark, i can imagine that it'd compress very well, but it'd still use a lot of space during the run
<mhr3> Wellark, but it's totally doable to write a new dbus-stats tool that would do exactly what we need and just collect stats, not save every msg and it's body
<mhr3> its*
<Wellark> mhr3: dbus-monitor | xz > dbus-log.txt.xz
<Wellark> that would do the compression on the fly. no space gets wasted :)
<mhr3> Wellark, right, otoh then we need a tool that analyzes a log from dbus-monitor :)
<Wellark> mhr3: so you were using bustle?
<mhr3> yea
<Wellark> well, s/dbus-monitor/bustle-dbus-monitor/ :)
<Wellark> bustle-dbus-monitor outputs to stdout
<Wellark> oh
<Wellark> no
<Wellark> no, yes
<Wellark> mhr3, sil2100: the fix got merged. keep me posted how it works :)
<mhr3> Wellark, well, we'd still need that analysis tool, cause bustle itself cant handle it
<sil2100> Wellark: thanks!
<mhr3> sil2100, can you re-run the tests with the fix?
<Wellark> mhr3: didn't you have a script to do the analyzis? or did you count the numbers by hand you sent in your email :P
<Wellark> "another week well spent"
<sil2100> mhr3: will do, although first I need to re-build the HUD stack
<mhr3> Wellark, yep, i used matches though :P
<didrocks> sil2100: does this mean we need to recheck all the pastebin?
<didrocks> sil2100: W: share-app source: virtual-package-depends-without-real-package-depends build-depends: libgl-dev
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems share-app isn't done at all :/
<sil2100> didrocks: I know what happened ;/
<sil2100> didrocks: it seems I didn't check share-app as it was said to be: "OK. NEWED" in the pastebinit
<didrocks> that's a first step :)
<didrocks> sil2100: well, we did it for all of them
<sil2100> didrocks: so I assumed the warnings got fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: so we need to recheck everything?
<sil2100> Since it's "OK" ;p
<sil2100> No no, one moment
<sil2100> Let me just take a quick look
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> sil2100: the OK was "NEWed to ubuntu"
<didrocks> despite the warnings
<didrocks> as it's been done way before the request to fix them
<didrocks> (see the timestamp)
<sil2100> didrocks: there are just 3 OK'ed packages that have warnings, so I'll re check them now then - since those NOTOK were handled
<didrocks> sil2100: ok
<didrocks> sil2100: didn't you do a wrong copy/paste?
<didrocks> ah, fixed now
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, gallery-app has its previous issues fixed, but has new ones
<sil2100> didrocks: W: gallery-app-autopilot: image-file-in-usr-lib usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gallery_app/data/default/.thumbnails/preview/b117f754f46e254a434a73c9f4501853.jpg
<sil2100> Things like this :o
<sil2100> Should those be included in the package anyway?
<didrocks> sil2100: keep it like that for now, as long as it's in an -autopilot package
<sil2100> didrocks: fixing share-app
<didrocks> great ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: should I override lack-of-manpage errors/warnings?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, we have that in a lot of components, no override needed I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: when I leave the {shlibs:Depends} in share-app I get pkg-has-shlibs-control-file-but-no-actual-shared-libs, but without it I'm missing the libc dependency - should I remove it and add libc-dev instead?
<sil2100> And it seems dephelper generates the invalid problems postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig, I'll override those
<didrocks> sil2100: no, that's fine, there is a bug in debhelper that I tend to ignore because of that
<didrocks> sil2100: don't override either, that's a debhelper issue
<sil2100> Ok
<didrocks> there is a bug in the BTS :)
<didrocks> when a lib is private, it's still doing the call to ldconfig when it's not needed
<sil2100> geh ;)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/share-app/fix_lintian_errors/+merge/175053
<sil2100> didrocks: what about errors like arch-dependent-file-in-usr-share ?
<didrocks> sil2100: ah, that needs to be fixed
<didrocks> sil2100: should be in libexec
<sil2100> :)
 * sil2100 fixing fixing
<didrocks> sil2100: you have a conflict :)
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I wonderrrr
<didrocks> with trunk
<sil2100> Aaah, your change is there ;)
<sil2100> Fixing!
 * sil2100 had a typo anyway
<sil2100> didrocks: anyway, qtubuntu-cameraplugin-fake has a cameraplugin-fake-tests package...
<sil2100> But why would we install unit tests in the system?
<didrocks> sil2100: meeting btw :p
<didrocks> let's discuss that there
<Wellark> sil2100, mhr3: any luck with the HUD?
<sil2100> Wellark: last time I looked at it the stack was still building
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<sil2100> Wellark, mhr3: just to make sure - does unity need to be rebuilt against the new hud or is it enough it uses the latest HUD packages?
<mhr3> sil2100, no need to rebuild, it's all dbus
<sil2100> Excellent
<mhr3> hm, maybe i should run bustle again so we see if things really improved
<mhr3> sil2100, can you ping me once the testing starts?
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, the check job started, but waiting for the autopilot job to start
<mhr3> sil2100, how long will that take?
<sil2100> mhr3: jibel will be sad with another 500 MB log file published to jenkins.u.c
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> mhr3: should start in a moment
<mhr3> sil2100, ok, ok, i'll compress it this time... will be just 300 :P
<sil2100> It's checking all the components right now
<mhr3> sil2100, although if the fix works the log will automatically be much smaller :)
<sil2100> True true ;)
<mhr3> and i'm more afraid that the compression is going to screw up the file
<sil2100> mhr3: started!
<mhr3> yey
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/459/
<mhr3> sil2100, intel?
<sil2100> Sounds ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey ho
<mhr3> sil2100, good news i think, ~20minutes into the testing and the bustle log is only 45mb
<mhr3> so if we extrapolate by the end it will be 5x smaller than last time
<Wellark> mhr3: good to hear :)
<kgunn> mterry: ealier you were mentioning you were sort of stalled on u-s-c greeter work ? (or did i misunderstand)
<mterry> kgunn, uh, I mentioned that for testing the split code I have, I'm blocked on a version of lightdm that supports pure Mir
<mterry> kgunn, for u-s-c greeter work, I'm waiting a bit on the Mir maintainers to figure out how to expose an API I need
<mterry> kgunn, but I'm working on other stuff (edge-discoverability demo) right now
<kgunn> mterry: so you talking with racarr on this? (he was becoming a little more free from helping greyback)
<kgunn> lookin' for something to do :)
<mterry> kgunn, for the Mir API bit, yeah.  racarr, any further word on what you Mir folk want for session/surface tie-in?
<kgunn> mterry: on the lightdm "supporting pure mir"....are robert_ancell's patches for xmir being pushed to trunk not enough ? (just trying to understand...what needs to happen)
<sil2100> mhr3: \o/
<sil2100> mhr3: looks promising!
<mhr3> sil2100, it grew to 180mb meanwhile...
<mhr3> so hmmm...
<mhr3> we'll see
<sil2100> ehh
<mhr3> sil2100, lovely, intel testing finished with a stacktrace from a bug in the intel driver
<mterry> kgunn, sorry, missed your question
<mterry> kgunn, xmir is not enough apparently.  robert_ancell indicated he was in the middle of working on a pure mir version of lightdm
<sil2100> Shiiit
<kgunn> mterry: thanks...
<kgunn> i'll pester robert later
<mhr3> bregma, could you? https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/fix-ap-preview-tests/+merge/175123
 * bregma looks
<mhr3> nvm, thx Trevinho
<mhr3> hopefully with the hud fix and this things will actually start autolanding again
<Saviq> mzanetti, missed me, wassup?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey. just wanted to check how things are
<mzanetti> nothing particular
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's tough without you, but we make do ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, how's CS?
<mhall119> are there any known problems with Unity+HUD when used on large applications?
<mhall119> I've been using it heavily between Gimp and LibreOffice the past couple days, and several times now while doing that Compiz has started thrashing my disk doing something (iotop confirmed it was compiz) and my system becomes unusable (slow to the point of taking several minutes (yes minutes) to switch workspaces or even VT)
<mhall119> on Saucy I should add
<mhall119> I think it's HUD related because it always seems to start at one of the times I open HUD to start typing
<mhr3> mhall119, it was fixed today
<dednick> Saviq: something funky going on with the hud lately?
<dednick> failing ap tests all over the place
<Saviq> dednick, those tests were never reliable enough, I'm afraid
<mhall119> awe
<mhall119> ignore
<Saviq> dednick, should be better soon (thomi and veebers are working on our ap test suite)
<dednick> Saviq: owesome.
 * thomi waves to dednick
<dednick> thomi: sup fool
<thomi> not much, yourself?
<thomi> you're up late :)
<dednick> thomi: meh. sweating my arse off. london is insanly hot at the moment
<thomi> dednick: so when you going to come visit us in New Zealand huh? get it sorted!
<dednick> but i wont complain :)
<dednick> thomi: yeah, i should do that. need to buy some tickets for SA first though
<thomi> pfffft. SA is lame, compared to NZ.
<dednick> guess that will be next on the list ;)
<thomi> dednick: convince Saviq to have a sprint in New Zealand :)
<dandrader> thomi, +1!!
<dednick> thomi: lol. unfortunately i dont think it's Saviq we have to convince :)
<Saviq> thomi, I don't need no convincing there
<Saviq> !
 * dednick goes to find #canonical-finance
<Saviq> dednick, you can't put a price tag on that, ya know! ;)
<dednick> Saviq: i bet they can. :)
<dednick> Saviq: is it only new images from today that we cant run_on_device ?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-17
<Wellark> hi guys!
<Wellark> how do I bring up the launcher on unity8 with my mouse?
<Wellark> or do any other edge swipes for that matter?
<Saviq> Wellark, just like you would with your finger
<Saviq> Wellark, click near the edge, drag, release
<Wellark> Saviq: well, that does not work for me for some reason
<Wellark> Saviq: maybe the launcher treshold to detect swipe is too low..
<Wellark> I can switch between lenses just fine
<Wellark> hmm.. I can't unlock the greeter either
<Wellark> nor bring down the indicators
<Wellark> so edge swiping is problematic
<Cimi> Saviq, ping
<Cimi> Saviq, the issue with the info graphics being coloured in purple is because we're using a png for it :)
<Cimi> Saviq, nic-doffay do you think that using a shader to recolour the circle on the info graphics might be a good solution?
<Saviq> Cimi, I told you it was a shortcut by nic-doffay ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, hmm it works fine here
<Saviq> Wellark, you just need to make sure your drag is somewhat horizontal
<Saviq> Wellark, try with GRID_UNIT_PX=12 ./run
<Saviq> Wellark, it's going to be bigger == more "forgiving"
<Wellark> Saviq: nice, will try!
<Wellark> Saviq: what is the default?
<Saviq> Wellark, 8, IIRC
<Wellark> Saviq: btw, I'm running directly from QtC..
<Wellark> will that break it?
<Saviq> Wellark, shouldn't matter
<Wellark> I just noticed there are some run scripts
<Saviq> Wellark, ./run isn't doing much these days
<Wellark> ok.
<Saviq> Wellark, but see ./run -f
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> -h
<Saviq> for it helps with some things, but the default run should just work
<Saviq> Wellark, actually...
<Saviq> Wellark, if you're runing from QtC
<Saviq> Wellark, you need -mousetouch
<Saviq> Wellark, so that mouse input is converted to touch
<Wellark> Saviq: yeah, that I was going to ask
<Cimi> nic-doffay, could you do the blending? :)
<Wellark> nex
<Wellark> t
<Wellark> as mousetouch looks somewhat relevant :)
<Wellark> Saviq: so maybe that was my problem all along :)
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah probably
<Wellark> Saviq: could you not just default that to "on" ?
<Wellark> what harm could there be?
<Saviq> Wellark, we don't want to enable it on device
<Wellark> ok
<Saviq> Wellark, but you're right, we should be better at that (like try and see if there's any touch device and enable conversion then)
<Saviq> (if there isn't, that is)
<Wellark> Saviq: btw, now I can "swipe" \o/
<Wellark> thanks! :)
<Saviq> Wellark, cheers
<Wellark> it was that mousetouch
<nic-doffay> Cimi, whoa missed all that for some reason.
<nic-doffay> What would the colour be based off?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I think a darker blend of the wallpaper
<nic-doffay> Cimi, could do. When Jouni's back from his holiday next week I'll go in and have a sit down with him.
<mhr3> sil2100, grrrrrr https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/fix-ap-preview-tests/+merge/175123/comments/392974
<Cimi> dednick, ping
<dednick> Cimi: pong
<Cimi> dednick, dude, was wondering how you were doing with palette and indicators, are you doing this? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.colour_palette/+merge/174678
<sil2100> mhr3: eh, re-approving!
<Cimi> if so, I won't add it to my branh
<Cimi> ch
<dednick> Cimi: havent done anything on it.
<Cimi> dednick, but you will?
<Cimi> or I can add it to my banch
<dednick> Cimi: what are you adding?
<dednick> indicator palette?
<Cimi> yes
<dednick> Cimi: go ahead. my branch won't be in for awhile
<Cimi> ok
<Wellark> mhr3: how did the hud fix turn out?
<Wellark> mhr3: were you able to get the dbus logs even though there were some other problems with the tests?
<mhr3> Wellark, it did fix hud spamming, didn't fix the whole ap testing
<Wellark> mhr3: well, it was only suppose to fix the hud spamming :)
<Wellark> mhr3: any other hud related regression that absolutely needs fixing?
<mhr3> Wellark, in total the number of msgs dropped to about 1/4
<mhr3> Wellark, nope, hud seems ok now
<Wellark> sweet :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.colour_palette/+merge/174678 please?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep
<Saviq> paulliu, can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/fix_calendar_launcher_icon/+merge/175134 please?
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-client-textual-app/+merge/175143/comments/393005
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> dednick, btw, could you please cook up a branch to remove Overview?
<Saviq> ah!
<dednick> Saviq: just done. going though to clean up before MP.
<Saviq> dednick, ah, cool
<Saviq> dednick, tap+drag between Messages and SEARCH seems to do it
<Saviq> *sometimes*
<Saviq> or maybe just a drag between them when the indicators have been unloaded
<Cimi> dednick, did
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.colour_palette/+merge/174678
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Cimi you clashed
<Cimi> Saviq, don't have much more on the plate for unity theming now
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Cimi pushed after you've approved
<Saviq> Cimi, and there's a conflict
<Cimi> i'll fix it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you actually check that every place that got changed still looks like it did prior to the theming changes?
<Saviq> greyback, hey, can you please comment on what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/refactor-wm-and-test/+merge/172583
<greyback> Saviq: in the MR?
<Saviq> greyback, yeah
<greyback> ok
<seb128> Saviq, greyback : hey, you guys know qml right? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, no, not really, but shh!
<seb128> haha, don't run away like that :p
<greyback> seb128: kuu emm ell, no never heard of it
<seb128> ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, wassup?
<seb128> Saviq, greyback: I would appreciate if you could have a quick look to https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/sound-display-names/+merge/175250 and tell me is the approch is fine, that sort of things feels harder that it should
<seb128> Saviq, greyback: I'm just trying to figure out if I overlook easier ways or if playing with Component.onCompleted and js is "right"
<seb128> I'm also using the tmp variables because otherwise the property wouldn't get change notifications
<greyback> seb128: looking...
<seb128> Saviq, basically I get a QStringList from my cpp backend and I "just" want to pass it through a "format_for_display" function and use the result in my ListItem.ValueSelector
<Saviq> seb128, problem is ValueSelector doesn't support delegates yet
<Saviq> seb128, but AFAIK they're making it so that it does
<seb128> Saviq, that would be great ;-)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no. The code appeared close enough.
<nic-doffay> Will do though.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, check at least that the color values from the palette are the same
<Saviq> seb128, at which point you'd just use their delegate and extend it to format your things
<seb128> Saviq, greyback: well, basically the code in that mp works, I just wanted to know if you see anything stupid or any "don't do that, you can simply do..."
<seb128> Saviq, right, that would work
<nic-doffay> Cimi, how do I get to the Filtergrid?
<Saviq> seb128, OTOH, this kind of formatting could happen in C++
<nic-doffay> An example of it?
<seb128> Saviq, I was pondering doing that but it seemed a bit more flexible/easier to do it from js
<Saviq> seb128, and I'd probably go regex on it, too :)
<Saviq> seb128, there's one thing there, though, is that you have no way of getting notified that there's new items
<Cimi> nic-doffay, what?
<Cimi> Saviq, conflicts fixed in the branch
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ↑
<Saviq> seb128, listSounds() should really be a property on some component that would, in turn, expose the QStringList and update it when necessary
<nic-doffay> Cimi, where can I see the Filtergrid in action to check the colours?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, it's the dash
<Cimi> nic-doffay, list of apps
<nic-doffay> Cimi, cool.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, when you're unsure, check isages of the class and you see where it is used :)
<Cimi> *usages
<Cimi> or change one colour to yellow and see it :)
<seb128> Saviq, right, thanks for the comments
<seb128> Saviq, I might just do the formatting in cpp and return a second list from there with notify events
<seb128> seems like it would be easier ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, definitely cleaner :)
<Cimi> Saviq, the other branch, with the wallpaper, has already the fixes for the pending MP of gsettings
<Cimi> Saviq, can be approved/merged after that
<Saviq> Cimi, yup, I know
<Saviq> Cimi, are your overlay scrollbars broken in saucy?
<Saviq> Cimi, the slim orange bar is full-height all the time for me
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll have a look on Monday morning
<Saviq> Cimi, just asking whether you can see the same issue
<Cimi> I need to check :)
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<Cimi> Saviq, might do the same with half day work and half relax
<Cimi> monday and tuesday last days of warm weather for me, then I'm back :)
<sil2100> mhr3: I wonder what's up with that merge and i386 failing
<sil2100> I think hm, we need to contact qa
<mhr3> sil2100, did it fail again?
<sil2100> mhr3: it seems to be the same all the time ;/
<mhr3> hash mismatch... looks like network trouble
<Saviq> Cimi, as long as you clear it with kgunn ;)
<kgunn> Cimi: should be fine
<seb128> Saviq, Cimi: I can confirm the overlay scrollbar's bug
<seb128> Saviq, Cimi: bug #1201019
<ubot5> bug 1201019 in overlay-scrollbar (Ubuntu) "scrollbar now extends the length of the window" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201019
<Saviq> dandrader, breathe, please! ;
<Saviq> ;)
<dandrader> :)
<Saviq> dandrader, if we've really replaced everything other than Ubuntu.Gestures with mocks
<Saviq> dandrader, then this can be ok indeed
<dandrader> Saviq, I really think there *must* be a way to test the logic in Shell.qml without resorting to a full-blow autopilot
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I perfectly agree, as long as we've mocked everything out
<Saviq> dandrader, which you're saying is the case (with the exception of qmenumodel that goes away with Overview.qml)
<Saviq> dandrader, then yeah, that should be fine indeed
<MacSlow> Saviq, are the ListViewWithPageHeader qmltests currently expected to fail? Just wondering about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/643/testReport/junit/(root)/ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection/testRemoveItemOutOfViewport
<Saviq> MacSlow, no test is expected to fail
<Saviq> MacSlow, (except those that are marked QSKIP())
<Saviq> MacSlow, this test is unfortunately unreliable under Qt 5.0
<MacSlow> Saviq, well then my branch there is just unlucky :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't want to qskip it... any recommendation how to make my branch at least pass CI?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it will, next time :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, or the next...
<Saviq> MacSlow, or the next...
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... got it :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm trying to keep tabs on that
<Saviq> dandrader, greyback, dednick standup
<paulliu> hi.. can you hear me?
<dandrader> Saviq,  sorry, was running qmluitests and didn't want to stop it in the middle
<Saviq> dandrader, :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, we need a VM for those (and autopilot, too)
<FernandoMiguel> $ yes | killall -9 unity-panel-service
<FernandoMiguel> folks, help me out
<FernandoMiguel> tired of CPU burning cycles on unity
<FernandoMiguel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1199696
<FernandoMiguel> reported last week
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1199696 in unity (Ubuntu) "SIGSEGV, unity-panel-service crashes and eats a core" [High,Triaged]
<TitusJ> hi everybodY
<TitusJ> Could you help me to enjoy with this dev group?
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Hi, I'll comment in the bug, but the short of it is that the stack trace has zero info on where the crash may be happening and I have not seen this issue on my 13.10 system, so I have no way to reproduce.
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: I'm willing to debug further, if anyone points me how to
<FernandoMiguel> since it has been happening for weeks, every few minutes
<FernandoMiguel> I've reseted unity settings
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Ok, good. Give me some time, and I'll see if I can come up with a way to get meaningful symbols so the stack trace is helpful.
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> appreciated
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: I'll add that to the bug.
<FernandoMiguel> k k
<kgunn> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> kgunn, pong
<TitusJ> Saviq: can you give me some info about how-to start to support dev group?
<Saviq> TitusJ, you want to help with unity8 development?
<TitusJ> Saviq: yes this is the idea!:D
<Saviq> TitusJ, depends on what you want to do :)
<Saviq> TitusJ, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8 has some bugs that would need confirming
<Saviq> TitusJ, we have a list of TODOs / FIXMEs https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoGvOYxwuvpFdEJ5dURFb3Y0cnlKeEcxc0piNDZrWXc#gid=0
<Saviq> TitusJ, some of which are bite-size (the EASY ones, generally)
<Saviq> TitusJ, it's outdated, though - so actually reviewing that could be another task, if you're into that kind of work :)
<Saviq> TitusJ, other than that there's the blueprint and all of its dependent ones https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-phone
<Saviq> TitusJ, where, if you can find a Work Item that you'd like to tackle, talk to us - even if it's assigned to someone, we can always reassign :)
<TitusJ> Saviq: ok all clear!
<TitusJ> Saviq: i want to learn something to let me start!
<Saviq> TitusJ, make sure to read CODING
<Saviq> TitusJ, and feel free to ask here, or just ping me if there's no answer for some time
<Saviq> TitusJ, we're mostly in EU timezones
<TitusJ> Saviq: okey perfect
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: anything you need from me now?
<FernandoMiguel> I'm always on #+1 if you want to ping me for real time testing
<dandrader> paulliu, is there a way to see the generic carousel in action?
<dandrader> paulliu, or the portrait filter grid?
<dandrader> paulliu,  my videos dash page is showing rectangular icons, instead of portrait ones
<dandrader> paulliu, and, from the code, it seems that you want videos to use the portrait filter grid
<paulliu> dandrader: yeah, I'm still trying. It needs to *install* trunk libunity..
<paulliu> dandrader: But it badly destroy my system. I'm still checking.
<Wellark> mhr3: did you get the dbus signal data from the autopilot run?
<Wellark> mhr3: I would be interested to see the current ratio of UpdatedQuery compared to the others in top 10
<mhr3> Wellark, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884478/
<greyback> Saviq: hey, just a confirmation: I planned to put the Mir intergation work, the new AppManager and friends all into a unity-mir project. It /could/ just be folded into unity8 instead. What you think best to do?
<Saviq> greyback, fold into unity8 for starters, I'd say
<Saviq> greyback, we can untangle at some point later
<olli_> Saviq, can you help jdstrand on https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1200437?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1200437 in qtubuntu "startProcess reverses arguments from desktop files." [High,In progress]
<greyback> Saviq: ok so
<Saviq> olli_, see the linked branch?
<Saviq> olli_, will try and push through ricmm, though
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, pong
<Trevinho> sil2100: having installed phablet-tools and hud-tools lead to an upgrade error (duplicated file /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tests/__init__.py )... Do you know who is in charge for it (i can't find a deb changelog on hud-tools)?
<sil2100> Ouch
<sil2100> Trevinho: hud-tools is part of lp:hud, so tedg is in charge normally
<sil2100> I wonder what happened ;/
<Trevinho> sil2100: yes, I was saying about packaging
<Trevinho> sil2100: it conflicts with phablet-tools
<sil2100> Trevinho: not sure, I think both need to install in a different directory if anything
<sil2100> Trevinho: I think Pete Woods would know more
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/remove.overview/+merge/175294
<mterry> How come QtGraphicalEffects isn't in saucy?  What does unity8 use for glow effects?
<Saviq> mterry, there are no glow effects in unity8 :)
<mterry> Saviq, well, not yet.  I see we use shaders a bunch yet
<Saviq> mterry, but anyway, libqt5qml-graphicaleffects
<mterry> Saviq, ah interesting.  I have it installed from an old ppa I guess under the name libqt5graphicaleffects5
<mterry> Saviq, I'm assuming if QtGraphicalEffects does what I want, we prefer its use to custom shaders?
<Saviq> mterry, depends solely on performance
<Saviq> mterry, if it does what you need and doesn't hurt performance - sure
<Saviq> mterry, otherwise some GL experts need to be summoned
<mterry> Saviq, have we found that QtGraphicalEffects performance has been lacking in past?
<mterry> (not sure if we've discovered that that library is a little weak)
<Wellark> mhr3: ok, now taking the DBus.GetNameOwner as a reference
<mhr3> Wellark, i think bustle itself is responsible for those
<mhr3> so imagine it's not there :)
<Wellark> hud.UpdatedQuery: 380k -> 3k
<Wellark> ok
<Wellark> but anyway
<Wellark> mhr3: was that run interrupted?
<Saviq> mterry, maybe not that, but we sometimes needed to take shortcuts / cheat a little
<Wellark> seems that all the signals are more or less 0.5 * the previous amount
<Saviq> mterry, like for blurring - the blurs from QGE are way too slow for our use cases
<Saviq> not that we came up with anything better
<mhr3> Wellark, kinda... compiz crashed at some point
<Saviq> mterry, dropshadows (but that was long time ago - unity-2d on tv times)
<Saviq> mterry :P
<Wellark> mhr3: ok, but still. looking at UpdatedQuery signal relative to the rest I would say it's fixed :)
<mhr3> indeed
<Saviq> mterry, as I was saying...
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, maybe not that, but we sometimes needed to take shortcuts / cheat a little
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, like for blurring - the blurs from QGE are way too slow for our use cases
<Saviq> <Saviq> not that we came up with anything better yet
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, dropshadows (but that was long time ago - unity-2d on tv times)
<mterry> Saviq, my internet seems wonky of late, thanks.  Bummer that they're "FastBlur" isn't actually fast
<mterry> "their" even
<Saviq> we used them for text, and had to disable them in the end 'cause they hurt performance pretty badly
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: well.... while logging dbg symbols, I still see it using a lot of CPU but hasn't crashed yet :\
<FernandoMiguel> it's almost as CPU locks till you refresh atop
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: So it won't crash with dbg symbols installed?
<FernandoMiguel> so far, nothing
<FernandoMiguel> but still seeing spikes of cpu usage
<ChrisTownsend> Boo
<FernandoMiguel> 16052     fernando     fernando        3       0.08s       19.91s         0K         0K         0K         0K      --       -     R         0     100%      unity-panel-se
<FernandoMiguel> usually I would kill it after a while
<FernandoMiguel> laptop gets extremely hot
<ChrisTownsend> Let's try something
<ChrisTownsend> 1. sudo gdb
<ChrisTownsend> 2. attach 16052
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: current log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884976/
<ChrisTownsend> Well, I guess you don't need sudo since u-p-s is owned by you, but it doesn't matter.
<FernandoMiguel> darn.. it just stop
<ChrisTownsend> Right, it broke in.
<FernandoMiguel> nothing in the logs
<ChrisTownsend> Now do a bt in gdb and see what the stack looks like
<FernandoMiguel> 'k
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884982/
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Hmm, it's hanging out in gobject stuff
<FernandoMiguel> helpful to debug this?
<ChrisTownsend> Well, not really.
<FernandoMiguel> need more gdb packages?
<ChrisTownsend> I'm thinking
<FernandoMiguel> k k
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Ok, so maybe we get dbg symbols for libgobject and libgtk-3 as well.
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> do you know the packages names?
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: You said you reset you Unity/Compiz settings, right?
<FernandoMiguel> I did a unity --reset
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Give me a sec on package names
<FernandoMiguel> when I opened a the bug
<FernandoMiguel> didn't touch compiz
<FernandoMiguel> but I "think" it's pretty stock
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Oh, maybe a setting got messed up.  Unlikely, but worth a shot.
<FernandoMiguel> I haven't messed with it in unity like I did in gnome2
<FernandoMiguel> ok
<FernandoMiguel> I'll nuke it
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Give me a sec and I'll give you a command to run.
<FernandoMiguel> let me try to find confs
<FernandoMiguel> /home/fernando/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig ?
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Try this command: sudo gsettings reset org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ active-plugins
<FernandoMiguel> no out put
<FernandoMiguel> reboot ?
<ChrisTownsend> Then restart.  I think it's silent
<FernandoMiguel> brb
<ChrisTownsend> ok
<FernandoMiguel> back
<FernandoMiguel> logging
<FernandoMiguel> and now we wait :)
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Ok
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: BTW, if we need those dbg packages it should be libglib2.0-0-dbg and libgtk-3-0-dbg
<FernandoMiguel> although pretty stock, this system is from 12.04 at least
<FernandoMiguel> with daily updates on +1 since then
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: Yeah, sometimes a dist-upgrade can fiddle with those settings for some reason.
<FernandoMiguel> I'm noticing much less CPU already
<FernandoMiguel> :O
<FernandoMiguel> unity is around 2%
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: can we add that reset command to the unity wiki ?
<FernandoMiguel> intel HD3000
<FernandoMiguel> laptop is a dell vostro v131
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, I've seen issues with Nvidia
<FernandoMiguel> 40% and rising
<ChrisTownsend> Sure, we can add it to the wiki
<FernandoMiguel> and 3%
<FernandoMiguel> haven't had nvidia in a long while
<FernandoMiguel> been using intel for too long
<ChrisTownsend> Me neither:)
<FernandoMiguel> well I think my previous one was.. .cant recall... it fried the GOU
<FernandoMiguel> *GPU
<FernandoMiguel> so bough this one
<FernandoMiguel> clicking unity top bar tends to force the crash
<FernandoMiguel> but not doing it now
<FernandoMiguel> also in multi monitor with diff resolutions
<FernandoMiguel> only the bigger screen will have the bar clickable
<FernandoMiguel> no idea how to report that in a bug
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, panel should be clickable in either monitor.
<FernandoMiguel> not here
<FernandoMiguel> I'll reproduce when I get home
<FernandoMiguel> volume applet stop working after reboot
<FernandoMiguel> on mouse scroll over
<ChrisTownsend> But I wonder if this is where the problem is coming from.  Panel wants to start in that monitor, but *something* is blocking it.
<FernandoMiguel> both show the pannel
<ChrisTownsend> So it spins in a loop waiting on something.
<FernandoMiguel> but only the TV is clicacble
<FernandoMiguel> but right now, it's on single monitor
<ChrisTownsend> Well, I mean to fully get up and running as it's not accepting click events.
<FernandoMiguel> I'll try to debug that better when I connect the tv via hdmi
<ChrisTownsend> Oh, so the CPU is burning even when on single monitor.
<ChrisTownsend> ?
<FernandoMiguel> any idea why the volume applet stop working now?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<FernandoMiguel>  2624     fernando     fernando        3       0.04s        6.08s       444K       392K        12K         0K      --       -     S         1      31%      unity-panel-se
<ChrisTownsend> No idea why at the moment.
<FernandoMiguel> no 100% spikes so far
<FernandoMiguel> will keep testing all night long
<FernandoMiguel> and update the bug
<ChrisTownsend> Still, u-p-s should be using anything remotely close to 31% at this point.
<FernandoMiguel> 100%
<FernandoMiguel> fans fired
<FernandoMiguel> 30
<FernandoMiguel> and lowering
<FernandoMiguel> I was just typing here
<FernandoMiguel> WARN  2013-07-17 18:51:47 unity.glib.dbus.proxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:418 Calling method "SyncGeometries" on object path: "/com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service" failed: Timeout was reached
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, maybe dbus is going crazy.
<FernandoMiguel> (gdb) bt
<FernandoMiguel> No stack.
<ChrisTownsend> You did attach on the pid of u-p-s?
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<FernandoMiguel> (gdb) attach 2624
<ChrisTownsend> Weird
<FernandoMiguel>  2624     fernando     fernando        3       0.08s       18.16s       376K       300K         0K         0K      --       -     R         2      91%      unity-panel-se
<FernandoMiguel> WARN  2013-07-17 18:54:32 unity.glib.dbus.proxy GLibDBusProxy.cpp:418 Calling method "SyncOne" on object path: "/com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service" failed: Timeout was reached
<FernandoMiguel> it matches
<ChrisTownsend> I'm going to look at some code for the warning
<FernandoMiguel> k
<FernandoMiguel> got new stuff now
<FernandoMiguel> ~$ pastebinit unitydebug20130717-2.log
<FernandoMiguel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5885064/
<ChrisTownsend> FernandoMiguel: I've got to step away for a bit.  I also need to think about this some.  I haven't seen anything like this before.
<FernandoMiguel> back
<FernandoMiguel> lost X
<FernandoMiguel> not even unity --replace was recovering it
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: ^^
<FernandoMiguel> we will talk when you come back
<FernandoMiguel> ChrisTownsend: fyi killing unity-panel-service produces no logs in strace :\
<FernandoMiguel> chrome gtalk plugin spells everything into an unity strace
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-18
<Saviq> Wellark, ping
<mhr3> sil2100, didrocks, can we just push https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/fix-ap-preview-tests/+merge/175123 directly?
 * mhr3 is really annoyed with unity unit tests
<didrocks> mhr3: +1
<mhr3> didrocks, sil2100, pushed to lp:unity
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> hm, today I started my system and right after logging in I got like 10 apport error dialogs
<sil2100> huh
<dandrader> Saviq, is it just my impression or is Jenkins performing really really badly lately?
<Saviq> dandrader, it is
<Saviq> dandrader, we're killing the pandas, it seems
<Saviq> dandrader, most probable - memory overheating
<dandrader> wow
<Saviq> dandrader, and then there was a licensecheck script failure
<Saviq> dandrader, but yeah, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/ looks tragic :/
<Saviq> dandrader, they're looking to throttle the builds - slower, but at least (potentially) completing
<Saviq> dandrader, and also the calxeda setup finally arrived - ETA on it is around a month, though
<dandrader> ah, cool
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! Are you the one currently doing unity fixes? Since I noticed, through the indicator stack, that one of the AP tests started failing
<mhr3> sil2100, hey, no
<mhr3> i fix my stuff
<sil2100> Too bad ;)
<dednick> Cimi: ping
<Saviq> dednick, he should be away today
<dednick> Saviq: ah. thanks
<Saviq> dednick, :P
<Saviq> huh
<dednick> ?
<Saviq> dednick, re: semi-colons
<Saviq> how is it that PS Jenkins Bot already commented PASSED on some MRs
<Saviq> but http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-ci/ doesn't yet know?
<Saviq> ah, archiving artifacts
<dednick> Saviq: they're finished now
<dednick> Saviq: oh. hm, no they're not
<dednick> that's not a very good ci track record. 2 green in 30 attempts...
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, pandas are dying
<Saviq> dednick, memory overheating, apparently
<dednick> lol.
<dednick> i think there's something up with saucy. My machine has been dying the last week or 2.
<Saviq> dandrader, you approve the addrenderer branch *a lot*, heh? ;)
<sil2100> geh, unity AP testing blocks the whole check infrastructure ;/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got anything I can look at? Busy waiting on reviews.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, busy waiting? ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, not busy waiting :P
<Saviq> nic-doffay, start implementing the filters panel
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as seen in http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/option-selector
<dednick> my nexus is buggered. wont turn on.
<Saviq> dednick, tried putting it on power for some time?
<Saviq> dednick, and is that galaxy or 10?
<Wellark> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should be able to work on top of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/filters/+merge/173691
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, powered, galaxy
<Saviq> dednick, disconnect, remove battery, replace battery, try turning on disconnected
<Saviq> Wellark, did you hear/know about the hud getting stuck somewhat?
<Saviq> Wellark, that's how we encountered the hud timeout in our HudClient plugin
<Saviq> Wellark, and it's been happening to different people for some days now
<Saviq> Wellark, hud-service is apparently running
<Saviq> Wellark, but DBus to it times out
<Saviq> Wellark, and unity7 hud is non-responsive (i.e. just sits there doing nothing when you type)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll look into it.
<dednick> Saviq: yay! it's back!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what still needs to be done with that branch before it's merged?
<Saviq> dednick, cool
<Saviq> dednick, it sometimes gets confused when on power
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I need to re-review it
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, should be merged this week
<nic-doffay> Saviq, k
<Wellark> Saviq: have people updated to the latest saucy packages and restarted their session?
<Wellark> Saviq: at some point session bus started to be controlled by upstart
<Saviq> Wellark, I did, not seing it now
<Wellark> Saviq: so at least for me I was seeing this dbus timeout
<Saviq> Wellark, so if you think that fixed
<Wellark> that was because there were two session bus daemons runing
<Wellark> and hud was using the upstart one
<Saviq> Wellark, then that's ok, will report back if we encounter again
<Wellark> and rest of the desktop was using the old one
<Saviq> Wellark, got it
<Wellark> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> Wellark, cheers
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how would someone navigate to these filters?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the "grape" icon
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's a button on the search entry
<nic-doffay> Saviq, a grape?!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the dots
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to the right of the search etnry
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah
<Saviq> entry
<Cimi> dednick, I'm on holiday :-P
<Cimi> dednick, tell me
<MacSlow> Saviq, Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-button-tint-hint/+merge/175314/comments/393708
<Cimi> I'll be here for a while, upgrading the phone
<MacSlow> Cimi, do you know when Jouni is back from vacation?
<Cimi> MacSlow, I think today or tomo
<dednick> Cimi: dont worry about it
<Cimi> dednick, well I'm here
<dednick> Cimi: you back tomorrow?
<Cimi> dednick, nope, monday
<Cimi> dednick, going to Milan for Depeche Mode concert :-P
<dednick> Cimi: awesome
<dednick> Cimi: need you to fill in some status of settings/indicator components at some point. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Al0gMJhDnGQEdHA1S2VRNmhRdHFvVFNpZ1k5VlA5NEE#gid=1
<Cimi> MacSlow, on your comment
<Cimi> MacSlow, which theme are you using?
<dednick> Cimi: the ubuntu-settings-components section.
<Cimi> MacSlow, with SuruGradient the colour should be what you want
<Saviq> MacSlow, cheers
<MacSlow> Cimi, "Suru"?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, review fail https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-button-tint-hint/+merge/175314/comments/393708
<Cimi> MacSlow, you should use SuruGradient
<Cimi> MacSlow, the shell sets the theme in Component.onCompleted on shell.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, egh
<Saviq> nic-doffay, actually maybe not ;)
<Cimi> MacSlow, in your qmltest set the theme with SuruGradient
<MacSlow> Cimi, but using a gradient for the text-color of summary and body doesn't make sense
<Cimi> MacSlow, the palette is the same of SuruDark
<Cimi> mostly
<MacSlow> Cimi, the text-color is a color not not a gradient :)
<Cimi> it's the fuckin name of the theme :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's just a theme name ;)
<Cimi> MacSlow, look at shell.qml
<Cimi> Component.onCompleted
<dednick> calm down peopl ;)
<Cimi> ahah I am joking :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5886983/
<Cimi> +1
<Cimi> Saviq, which highlights that the notification are not using bg colour from the palette
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise the background would have changed accordingly to the theme
<Saviq> MacSlow, Cimi http://ubuntuone.com/6nL2LHe0VX3yyXETQjA5CJ
<sil2100> mhr3: unity-applicati invoked oom-killer <- doesn't sound too good I suppose?
<Saviq> Cimi, that's your failure, isn't it ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, say what now?
<Saviq> Cimi, MacSlow that's "SuruGradient, old, Suru" in there
<sil2100> mhr3: I'm looking at unity AP  testing for ati and this popped up, and anyway the whole machine takes too long to finish - you saw something like that before?
<sil2100> jibel: ^ ?
<sil2100> jibel: maybe it's the OOM issue you mentioned before?
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=autopilot-ati/484/console
<mhr3> sil2100, isn't it just killed because something else wants more mem?
<MacSlow> Cimi, Saviq: I didn't know about the required changes needed to be done to Notifications... I only know about the set of colors I once got from Jouni
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, they're the same in SuruGradient theme
<jibel> sil2100, that's something else
<MacSlow> Saviq, what env-var to set to force a particular theme for the test?
<MacSlow> Saviq, or did you hack that temp. into the test?
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://ubuntuone.com/6nL2LHe0VX3yyXETQjA5CJ
<sil2100> jibel: this machine seems hanged, no tests are being ran, I'm thinking of killing it
 * didrocks things jibel killed compiz :p
<didrocks> thinks*
<jibel> sil2100, I mean it is OOM but not caused by RMD as it used to be
<sil2100> I would like this machine to finally finished, since there are like 5-6 check jobs queued ;p
<sil2100> jibel: you think we can abort it?
<sil2100> Oh, it's moving forward
<sil2100> jibel: but there was a kernel stack trace :D
<jibel> sil2100, the kernel call trace says there is a page fault with is why OOM killer has been invoked
<jibel> sil2100, and the culprit seems to be unity-applicati
<Saviq> MacSlow, you can see the colours here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/SuruGradient/Palette.qml
<jibel> yay for very useful short names
<Cimi> Saviq, not really
<Cimi> Saviq, because the black is not the bg colour of surudark/gradient
<Saviq> Cimi, ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, ideally we should create a theme for the notifications
<Cimi> Saviq, and set the theme for them
<Saviq> Cimi, but we can't
<Cimi> Saviq, with SuruGrdient as parent theme
<Cimi> Saviq, not yet, one theme for each qmlscene currently
<Saviq> yup
<Cimi> Saviq, same thing for the indicators
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> is this good to go? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.background_gsettings/+merge/174958
<mhr3> sil2100, checking if there's a leak somewhere
<Saviq> Cimi, no-one from us reviewed it yet
<Cimi> ok
<mhr3> hmm, maybe the diff models cause it
<Cimi> Saviq, I believe we can use CrossFadeImage from sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, we should
<Cimi> Saviq, separate branch pls
<Cimi> Saviq, I can do that on monday
<Saviq> Cimi, k
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I haven't built unity8 in a while. Missing two packages. libusermetricsoutput-1 and unity-shell-launcher=2 any idea where I can find them?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ./build -s; ./build -c
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should start from trunk with filters merged, though
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as filters might not have the ./build fix yet
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah right.
<MacSlow> Cimi, Saviq: are there any other required changes needed to happen to notifications due to the introduced themeing?
<Saviq> MacSlow, we'll need to look with designers to see if the notifications background should be changed
<Saviq> MacSlow, if not, nothing we can do now
<Saviq> MacSlow, as we'd need a different palette for notifications
<Saviq> MacSlow, but we can only use a single theme for the whole QML tree
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I guess we'll have to wait for Jouni to come back. I updated my MP.
<Saviq> MacSlow, he's back today, actually
<dandrader> dednick, any ideas on why this might be happening? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1051/testReport/junit/unity8.indicators_client.tests.test_battery/TestDisplayMenus/test_brightness_slider_with_mouse_/
<dednick> dandrader: when you run your shell app does your battery indicator have menu items?
<dandrader> dednick, on the desktop?
<dednick> dandrader: ya
<dednick> dandrader: ah. crap. that's jenkins. hm
<sil2100> jibel: how long does stopping the container take?
<dednick> dandrader: i'm not sure. something is going on with the page not loading.
<jibel> sil2100, depends on the size of the delta, which is 16G for the last run
 * sil2100 is waiting impatiently
<sil2100> Yay
<sil2100> But there was a timeout anyway
<dandrader> dednick, on my desktop it fails but for a completely different reason: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887039/
<dandrader> dednick, how am I supposed to run this test?
 * dandrader loves autopilot
<Saviq> dandrader, it's not really like it's autopilot's fault ;)
<dednick> dandrader: looks like the same reason to me
<Saviq> dandrader, cd tests/autopilot; PYTHONPATH=.:$PYTHONPATH autopilot run unity8.indicators_client.tests.test_battery.TestDisplayMenus.test_brightness_slider
<dandrader> Saviq, same result. does it work for you?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, I do have indicator-power installed, do you?
<Saviq> dandrader, indicator-battery, even
<dednick> indicator-battery
<dednick> works for me as well
<dednick> dandrader: which branch is it?
<dandrader> dednick, on Jenkins it seems QDbusActionGroup, from QMenuModel, is missing a actionAppear signal
<dandrader> dednick, on my desktop it doesn't complain about it
<dednick> dandrader: yeah, i've checked the code though, its there.
<dednick> dandrader: qt doesnt output on autopilot.
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, there seems to be bug in the diffing algo, perhaps we should disable it so we finally get a unity release?
<dandrader> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lp1116207/+merge/175163
<Saviq> dednick, yeah it does, if the test fails
<Saviq> dednick, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1051/testReport/junit/unity8.indicators_client.tests.test_battery/TestDisplayMenus/test_brightness_slider_with_mouse_/
<dednick> dandrader: 113	+add_subdirectory(QMenuModel)
<dednick> you're mocking qmenumodel
<dandrader> Saviq, I do have indicator-power
<Saviq> dandrader, indicator-battery
<Saviq> dandrader, sorry
<dandrader> Saviq,  "Package indicator-battery is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I probably have it from ppa:phablet-team/desktop-deps
<dandrader> dednick, yes. But I wonder how come autopilot would use mock plugins instead of the real ones
<dandrader> dednick, just to check it I've added that signal to my mock impl + some deb prints to stderr but nothing changed...
<dandrader> regarding the autopilot error, I mean ^
<dandrader> Saviq,  so I should have indicator-battery installed in my desktop anyway?
<sil2100> mhr3: diffing algorithm?
<Saviq> dandrader, you can
<Saviq> dandrader, it's later going to be replaced by indicator-power
<Saviq> dandrader, and for that test - yes, you need to
<dandrader> Saviq, indicator-battery installed. autopilot tests still fails :/
<Saviq> dandrader, ./builddir/src/Panel/Indicators/client/indicators-client
<Saviq> dandrader, can you see "Battery"?
<Saviq> dandrader, if so, when you open it, can drag the slider about / switch the checkbox?
<dandrader> Sarvatt, there's a "Battery" option, but when selected I just get a "Empty" text
<mhr3> sil2100, feature that probably caused the oom, here's the branch to disable it - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/libunity/disable-diff-models-until-fixed/+merge/175522
<sil2100> mhr3: are there any side-effects of disabling that?
<mhr3> sil2100, yea, no crashes :)
<sil2100> ;p
<mhr3> otherwise, not really
<dandrader> Saviq, indicator-battery installs a indicator-battery-service binary that segfaults when I try run it manually.  does it work for you?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<dandrader> s**t
<Saviq> dandrader, 12.10.6phablet1bzr12raring0 here?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, try the one from ppa:phablet-team
<Saviq> dandrader, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3354110/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> dandrader, there was a bug on it (that dednick found through autopiloting indicators_client)
<Saviq> dandrader, you're probably hitting the same
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, now it doesn't crash anymore
<Saviq> dandrader, cool
<dandrader> ok, no I see something with that indicators-client demo binary
<dandrader> s/no/now
<dednick> wtf was all that. restarted machine and all hell broke loose
<dednick> ...sigh. partial upgrade
<dandrader> hmm... that battery-brightness test worked fine locally
<dednick> dandrader: missing indicator-battery?
<dandrader> dednick, yes
<dednick> dandrader: wonder why it wasnt working on jenkins.
<dednick> as in couldnt find the qmenumodel
<dandrader> dednick, my last desperate debug attempt was to remove my qmenumodel mock. let's see what jenkins says now...
<dandrader> if it still complains then I will consider it "random jenkins failure" and click rebuild till the end of times
<dednick> dandrader|afk: why are you installing your mock?
<Saviq> jeez we're down to 3 pandas :/
<Saviq> no wonder everything takes so long
<dandrader> dednick, all mocks get installed
<dandrader> dednick, because jenkins runs all tests from packages
<dednick> dandrader: i think it's only ones needed for autopilot tests. other tests are run from showdow build no?
<dandrader> so if mocks are not installed, qmluitests in jenkins won't be able to find them
<dednick> s/showdow/shadow
<dandrader> dednick, that might be, I'm not 100% sure. I'll try that next
<dednick> dandrader: as far as i know, only lightdm, application & metrics mocks are installed.
<dednick> dandrader: but anyway, it shouldnt load up the mock qmenumodel first...
<dandrader> dednick, another odd thing is that I later implemented that signal in mock and jenkins still complained
<Saviq> dednick, dandrader autopilot is run from packages
<Saviq> dednick, dandrader, qmluitests are run in build tree
<Saviq> dednick, dandrader, correct - unity8-fake-env is what's used in autopilot for mocks (while we don't have the real ones)
<dednick> dandrader: i wonder if the usr/lib/arch/qt5/qml import is added as a special case on the end of the imports, therefore getting last priority.
<dednick> but then it probably wouldnt work on our machines.
<Saviq> dednick, it is added as fallback
<Saviq> dednick, if you're running installed
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, which should be last
<Saviq> dednick, actually no, our *private* dir is added as fallback
<Saviq> dednick, *private*/mocks overrides
<Saviq> or does it
<dednick> unity8/qml/mocks rights?
 * Saviq got lost again
<dednick> well, both unity8/qml & unity8/qml/mocks
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, system-wide imports get precedence
<Saviq> dednick, then, our private unity8/qml, then mocks
<Saviq> dednick, you could argue that it should be: unity8/qml, qt5/qml, unity8/qml/mocks
<Saviq> I'm not convinced either way, tbh
<Saviq> maybe we should even have separate dir for overrides
<dednick> Saviq: shouldnt really matter. we shouldnt have unity8/qml that overrides qt5/qml
<Saviq> dednick, I agree
<Saviq> so unity8/qml/override, qt5/qml, unity8/qml, unity8/qml/mocks
<Saviq> but we should avoid that if possible
<nic-doffay> Saviq, dots to the right of the search entry? We're talking about the search tab on the left of the indicators, correct?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no
<Saviq> nic-doffay, tap on it in Apps, for example
<Saviq> nic-doffay, search entry shows up
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the button with dots should show be at the right of the search etnry
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks for taking on some reviews, btw!
<dandrader> Saviq, I've nothing else to do :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no button there. I'll ask Pawel.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Paweł is on holidays
<nic-doffay> Saviq, oh dear.
<nic-doffay> Well the search entry appears.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and indeed that is where *you* need to put he button ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah I assumed there was a button already!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ass-u-me
<nic-doffay> Saviq, :P
<Saviq> ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any word on assets or who I should speak to about them?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, jounih
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but check that they're not there somewhere
<nic-doffay> Saviq, who is also on holiday.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sec, /me looks in the old repo
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, back today
<Saviq> nic-doffay, got it, sec
<Saviq> dandrader, we can always find something :)
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm all ears
<Saviq> dandrader, but reviews good, good :)
<Saviq> dandrader, bug #1193419 could be nice to have fixed
<ubot5> bug 1193419 in Unity 8 "Running apps should always be visible when navigating to apps lens" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193419
<Saviq> dandrader, and really, any of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8
<Saviq> dandrader, or https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoGvOYxwuvpFdEJ5dURFb3Y0cnlKeEcxc0piNDZrWXc#gid=0
<Saviq> dandrader, should be good enough busy-wait
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, how's that running vs. recent apps
<dandrader> Saviq, are we going to drop those thumbnails in the dash to close apps?
<dandrader> or switch to something else?
<Saviq> dandrader, the thumbnails will remain there, afaik
<Saviq> dandrader, but they're not really going to be running apps, recent instead
<Saviq> dandrader, whether we're going to allow closing / removing them is an open question still, AFAIK
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what qml file am I interested in to add the filter icon?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, PageHeader.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ta
<MacSlow> Saviq, I see you also just started the CI for fix-button-tint-hint again
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't understand why it failed to merge and picked r116 instead of r117
<Saviq> MacSlow, each CI run takes over 2hrs today
<Saviq> MacSlow, we're down to 3 working pandas :/
<Saviq> fginther, hey is there anything we can do about that ↑?
<olli_> Saviq, ping
<fginther> Saviq, Not a whole lot. I can enable some of the less stable pandas and try to mitigate the problems there
<Saviq> olli_, hey, I won't be able to do the interview today, it's exactly at my EOD and I have to go out today
<olli_> Saviq, that's perfectly fine
<Saviq> fginther, do we have a longer-term plan?
<MacSlow> Saviq, outch
<fginther> Saviq, yes, a new armhf build is in the works,
<fginther> Saviq, we just have to find a way to make progress with our current hardware until then
<fginther> Saviq, I am trying to move some builds of off armhf to reduce the build queues
<fginther> but that's not a major help when the queue is full of unity8
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, the "armhf build" you mention is the calxeda setup? so ETA ~1 month?
<fginther> Saviq, right
<fginther> Saviq, I've asked for other hardware for the short term, but no luck
<Saviq> fginther, ok well, I trust you'll do what you can for us
<Saviq> fginther, I'll try and reduce the load on there, too
<fginther> we'll keep trying to make this better
<Saviq> fginther, by making sure we don't trigger unnecessarily
 * Saviq needs to get on ang build the VM at long last
<Saviq> *and
<Saviq> so that we can run our UI / medium tests locally
<Saviq> nic-doffay, standup
<mterry> kgunn, I have a pandaboard from previous desktop work.  Can it be useful elsewhere?  (I don't use it anymore)
<Saviq> fginther, ↑
<kgunn> mterry: just about to ping you :)
<kgunn> mterry: yeah if fginther wants it great....otherwise, not much use
<Saviq> MacSlow, I've a minimal machine set up that we tried to work with with veebers
<kgunn> mterry: i heard a rumor those ti guysdecided to get out of mobile ;)
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> MacSlow, but we were missing something and autopilot never ran in there
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you get somewhere, I'll ask you to dump your set of packages to see what's different
<MacSlow> Saviq, d'accord
<kgunn> mterry: can you join #ubuntu-mir real quick
<kgunn> mterry: scratch that
<mterry> fginther, could you use another pandaboard?
<fginther> mterry, definitely, hang on (on the phone)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where I'm having problems with the InverseMouseArea conflicting with my new MouseArea in PageHeader. Any tips on how to get around this?
<nic-doffay> To do with selecting the filters.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you just need to modify the dimension of the IMA, not sure what "conflicting" means there
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm setting the width.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, isn't width static?
<mhr3> Saviq, any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5887683/
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm IIUC http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/blobs/HEAD/src/corelib/tools/qlist.h#line288
<Saviq> mhr3, ah no, 6 lines up
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, the assert is !isEmpty()
<mhr3> is that a bug in lvwph or is it because of the timer?
<mhr3> ie #5 vs #22
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm it can be due to the timer... if it fired at a bad time
<Saviq> mhr3, but it would be a bug in lvwph nevertheless, it should protect itself from that, I'd say
<mhr3> i can hit this pretty much all the time with the diff models
<mhr3> now the question is, is it a bug in diffing or timer or the view :)
<Saviq> mhr3, try dropping the timer
<Saviq> mhr3, it's the easiest thing to do, probably, and would get you one step closer
<mhr3> Saviq, you mean to emit dataChanged on each update?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah
<Saviq> mhr3, the count is only used to filter out empty categories
<Saviq> mhr3, so impact should be minimal with diffed models
<Saviq> mhr3, as we won't be doing 10 → 0 → 9 → 0 → 8 when you type
<Saviq> which means create → destroy → create → destroy → create
<Saviq> but just 10 → 9 → 8
<Saviq> which means create → noop → noop :)
<mhr3> still the same without timer
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've a VirtualBox-image that allows compiling/running the phone-shell and the autopilot-tests... this is the list of installed packages http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5887713
<MacSlow> Saviq, any prefered spot where to put the vb-image?
<Saviq> MacSlow, probably people.c.c would be best - or U1 or somewhere public
<Saviq> mhr3, ok yeah I thought about it more
<Saviq> mhr3, we must be reaching for an item somewhere
<Saviq> mhr3, without checking if the list is !empty
<Saviq> mhr3, listviewwithpageheader.cpp:759
<Saviq> or well
<Saviq> mhr3, listviewwithpageheader.cpp:809
<Saviq> as the traceback shows...
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, must be there - it misses an .isEmpty() before calling .first()
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, that's not gonna be useful I'm afraid, unless you drill that list down - I'm at 961 packages
<MacSlow> Saviq, so the exported .ova is 1.5 GBytes
<Saviq> MacSlow, much better :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll upload that... so we have something working... and I'll give it a try starting off with "minimal"
<Saviq> MacSlow, make snapshots along the way
<MacSlow> Saviq, with the minimal?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, target is to have a machine without any unity8-related packages, just ready to pick it up
<mhr3> Saviq, confirmed, just checked m_visibleItems.count() in gdb and it's 0 when it aborts
<MacSlow> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, now, question is what should happen if that's the case ;d
<mhr3> well it's empty view -> some items present
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, growing down
<mhr3> so just show them? :)
<mhr3> doesn't this happen without diff models too?
 * mhr3 checks
<Saviq> mhr3, probably
<Saviq> mhr3, just we never encountered it for some reason
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's the reason there are ListItems in Components/ out of interest?
<mhr3> can't check, pkg issues :/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we needed some tweaks to them
<Saviq> mhr3, build a test
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but ideally we should upstream it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's a task about that for Cimi
<mhr3> Saviq, ETOOMANYRESULTS
<Saviq> mhr3, firstItemWithViewOnTop should probably have !m_visibleItem.isEmpty
<Saviq> mhr3, before the call to .first()
<Saviq> mhr3, that's what I _think_ should happen
<Saviq> mhr3, there's a nice test suite for lvwph, should be easy to add a test for that :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, your class recommendation for the background of the FilterSelector?
<nic-doffay> Just a rectangle?
<nic-doffay> Not sure what else it should support.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, just a somewhat-transparent rectangle
<Saviq> black one
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah cool.
<nic-doffay> The rest is obvious.
<nic-doffay> I'd say some dividers and obviously the option selectors.
<Saviq> fginther, do you remember where "start_x" comes from?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, just read them off of Scope.filters and you should be golden
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<MacSlow> Saviq, where did you find the netboot.iso of raring?
<Saviq> MacSlow, saucy, you mean?
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<fginther> Saviq, i can find it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how is this supposed to look on the tablet out of interest?
<nic-doffay> Didn't really consider that earlier.
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok... thx
<fginther> Saviq, the start_x script is in the bzr project we use to deploy test systems
<mhr3> Saviq, and yea, the simple !isEmpty() check fixes it
<Saviq> mhr3, tests still pass?
<Saviq> mhr3, there are two execs in ./builddir/tests/plugins/ListViewWithPageHeader/
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, 2 skipped, 0 failed
<Saviq> mhr3, cool, would be good to have a test for that fix in there
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lp1116207/+merge/175163 is finally ready to go
<Saviq> dandrader, cool
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I don't think that filterSelector can be in the PageHeader.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that might be true
<nic-doffay> Saviq, unless the height of the PageHeader is increased.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, doesn't have to be
<nic-doffay> I'm unsure if that will cause issues though.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the thing is at the moment the page header is obscured by the apps.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as you can grow out of PageHeader
<Saviq> nic-doffay, z-order should be enough to fix that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, does QML support hardcoded z-ordering?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#z-prop
<nic-doffay> Saviq, brilliant.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's going to have to live somewhere else.
<nic-doffay> Any recommendations?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no
<Saviq> didrocks, hey, can you please disable daily release for unity8?
<Saviq> didrocks, until we have integration tests working?
<didrocks> Saviq: ah sure
<didrocks> Saviq: or we can block publishing to next
<didrocks> Saviq: meaning, only when you give the green flag, I'll publish to next
<didrocks> but it's still building/preparing
<mterry> Saviq, did you say once that animating something by changing "x" or "y" was especially slow?
<Saviq> mterry, not really, although anchors + margins are supposedly slightly faster
<Saviq> mterry, I wouldn't expect that to be your problem, though
<mterry> Saviq, seems weird that sliding a widget would be especially slow
<Saviq> mterry, well, it depends on the widget, really, if it's only blended on top of the background - yeah, sounds weird (maybe it's not actually slow but some animations are fighting? like a behavior and a transition)
<Saviq> mterry, you might want to enable layering for it if the only thing you're doing is moving it around
<Saviq> mterry, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#layer.enabled-prop
<mterry> Saviq, interesting, didn't know about that
<Saviq> mterry, it's useful when you want to transition a widget (especially opacity) as a single surface
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, makes sense
<Saviq> mterry, as opacity is applied recursively down the tree by default
<Saviq> mterry, it looks different than when you render it once and change the opacity of the whole surface in one go
<Saviq> and is sometimes faster, of course, too
<Saviq> OTOH it uses additional memory
<Saviq> so it really needs to be used with caution
<Saviq> usually only when transitioning
<mhr3> bschaefer, could you
<mhr3> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/preload-after-removal/+merge/175645 ?
<bschaefer> mhr3, yes I can
<bschaefer> mhr3, approved
<mhr3> bschaefer, thx
<bschaefer> np! its getting late for you!
<mhr3> bschaefer, too many unities to fix :P
<bschaefer> :)
<Saviq> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/platform-api/dont-focus-if-shell-visible/+merge/175678
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-19
<Saviq> MacSlow, hey, thanks for the update - got the VM running here, too
<Saviq> MacSlow, was missing a dep autopilot should be pulling in
<MacSlow> Saviq, np yw... so I can skip the minimal-based VM?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm trying out some things now
<MacSlow> cool
<Saviq> MacSlow, but it seems to be working, more or less
<Saviq> MacSlow, since you're here, can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/upstart-run-on-device/+merge/175663 please?
<MacSlow> Saviq, on it
<TitusJ> hi
<Saviq> MacSlow, 116 vs. 117 is my fault
<Saviq> MacSlow, I've been restarting the jobs without looking at the revision properly
<Saviq> MacSlow, just restarted the job with r117
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... phew... thought jenkins picked it
<MacSlow> Saviq, what strikes me as odd with the failing test, is that there's no real result printed
<Saviq> MacSlow, indeed
<Saviq> MacSlow, just trying here
<MacSlow> Saviq, locally certainly working
<Saviq> MacSlow, is it using the palette maybe?
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes... gradients for the buttons actually
<Saviq> MacSlow, ok, let me try something
<mhr3> didrocks, there's something super odd here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-saucy-amd64-autolanding/126/console
<didrocks> mhr3: hum, this is a question for gema I think? (the QA team?)
<didrocks> mhr3: it seems that it's trying with the fake xorg
<didrocks> that andyrock worked to have tests passing in headless chroot
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, passes on VM, too
<mhr3> didrocks, are these expected?
<mhr3> Failed to create file '/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled.5VJJ0W': Permission denied
<Saviq> MacSlow, let's see what jenkins says (sic!), maybe it didn't have the latest UI toolkit or something
<MacSlow> Saviq, maybe a missing package-issue we don't see
<mhr3> didrocks, and why do we run both headless and non-headless tests?
<MacSlow> Saviq, was also thinking of a too old ui-toolkit package being used
<didrocks> mhr3: because andyrock enabled and merged that?
<didrocks> and, it was Trevinho, but andyrock talked to me about it :)
<didrocks> mhr3: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3420
<mhr3> didrocks, i still don't see why does it run twice, the second run is even after dh_install
<didrocks> mhr3: the first run is done by the upstream merger
<didrocks> mhr3: francis needs to disable them
<mhr3> eeeh, i see what's wrong now
<mhr3> apparently 180seconds isn't enough for tests that run 50seconds
<Saviq> good
<greyback> Saviq: glad you're happy :)
<Saviq> greyback, :P
 * greyback goes out for lunch, back in an hour
<Trevinho> mhr3: you should use my script :D
<Trevinho> mhr3: it never failed with it, a part the fact that some tests were buggy
<mhr3> Trevinho, the build process is being weird... there was a failure before that yet it decided to continue
<mhr3> Trevinho, i suppose your nux abi branch needs to land before anything else can?
<Trevinho> mhr3: un theory unity should compile and run well with it or without it,...
<mhr3> time to go to approve spree then :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: want to re-approve it? Howevr, depending on a timeout is not the best thing... I'd increase it even more
<mhr3> Trevinho, the weird thing is that the test takes 15seconds to execute and 180seconds wait isn't enough
<Trevinho> mhr3: yeah,. you know jenkins is a whole new world
<greyback> kgunn: ping
<Trevinho> However, armhs build can't take so long... I'd bet it would be faster to just cross-compile it and run make check on that tree over a qemu vm...
<Trevinho> armhf*
<sil2100> Trevinho, mhr3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1202972
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1202972 in Unity "Nux ABI break without Unity dependencies bump" [High,New]
<Trevinho> sil2100: actually I've a branch for that, it's just taking ages to compile...
<Trevinho> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/memory-fixes/+merge/175703
<Trevinho> sil2100: it was already in queue last night, I really was hoping that today it was merged...
<Wellark> greyback: I'm now working on a new .desktop file parser
<sil2100> \o/
<greyback> Wellark: \o/ having fun?
<Trevinho> sil2100: but... armhfs buids... 2 hours each minimum :/
<Wellark> greyback: it is flex to tokenise the file, so I't super fast ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: this is exactly what I would need to land! Ah, yes, that's a big bother ;/
<Wellark> greyback: and does not do any unnecessary string comparisons
<greyback> Wellark: impressive
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah, I know... I did the branches in parallel... but unfortunately they land async
<Wellark> greyback: so perfect fit to live inside the shell
<greyback> Wellark: have a branch for it so I can check it out?
<mhr3> Trevinho, since when do also IconLoader tests fail?
<sil2100> Eh, pandaboards
<Wellark> greyback: not yet. still need to finish it
<Wellark> greyback: but now, it was at least able to lexer all the .desktop files under my /usr/share/applications
<Trevinho> mhr3: sometimes it fails... as i needs looong time to load some thumbnails
<greyback> Wellark: ok, no rush. I can survive with what I have for now. Will it have Qt bindings?
<Trevinho> mhr3: i increased the timeout a lot, however
<Trevinho> mhr3: also I fixed some errors it caused other tests to crash (i.e. it wasn't disconnecting the handlers)
<Wellark> greyback: it only has Qt for now. I am aiming it directly for the DesktopfileReader class
<mhr3> Trevinho, hmm, at least it's not a race, just hardware being slow
<greyback> Wellark: suits me perfectly.
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes... just that
<greyback> Wellark: note DesktopFileReader API isn't final or anything, you're welcome to adjust if if you see fit
<Trevinho> mhr3: I see you also fixed deeeeeee
<Wellark> greyback: already have :)
<greyback> Wellark: good
<Wellark> greyback: it will have:
<mhr3> Trevinho, there's still one race :/
<Wellark> desktopEntry();
<Wellark> actionGroup();
<Wellark> customGroup();
<Wellark> actionGroup and customGroup take a name of the group
<Trevinho> mhr3: probably people is hating me bcause unity is not landing due to the tests being enabled, but I actually think it's a win to fix all these edge bugs we're catching :)
<mhr3> Trevinho, yes, and yes :P
<sil2100> :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: ehehe
<Wellark> greyback: those functions return a DesktopfileReader::Group class (or special subclass)
 * sil2100 doesn't hate
<greyback> Wellark: makes sense, nice
<didrocks> Trevinho: mhr3: I want to be able to hide and show my launcher again :p
<didrocks> and the fix is stuck for a week because of that ;)
<Wellark> greyback: and from the Group you can access all the fields defined in the spec with fast lookup. and in addition any custom entry
<Trevinho> didrocks: what?! You want to hide that awesome bar? You don't have, your eyes should always see that fantastic example of software!
<didrocks> Trevinho: hum, I paid for pixels! I want them all for my apps :)
<didrocks> ;)
<greyback> Wellark: cool. Let me know when you've a branch to show me
<Trevinho> didrocks: ehehe
<Trevinho> mhr3: don't get... should I re-approve ~mhr3/unity/fix-scope-tests or you're waiting dee to land or something else?
<didrocks> Trevinho: give me my pixels back, NOW! :)
<mhr3> Trevinho, you can, but sil wanted the bump first
<mhr3> where first == in ~10hours
 * Trevinho is bzr branch lp:unity; bzr merge lp:~unity-team/fix-didrocks-launcher; bzr push lp:unity.... ops
<Trevinho> mhr3: ah, i see.. it's on queue btw so let's put this back, if it will ever go in
<mhr3> didrocks, sil2100, would it make sense to push stuff to trunk and have AP testing crounch through it?
<mhr3> cause this is pretty insane
<didrocks> mhr3: well, AP won't work
<didrocks> mhr3: as we can't build the package, right?
<didrocks> mhr3: I would have hope that tests were enabled only if they pass
<didrocks> otherwise, revert them
<didrocks> and only merge once they pass :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: they actually pass... but some dbus stuff is a little unstable, but having them enabled ensures us to that we care about fixing the issues without forgetting about them (as it happende for years)
<Trevinho> I'd use that strategy if really we can't do anything
<mhr3> didrocks, they always have to pass to be merged, but yey races!
<Trevinho> mhr3: is the dee change fixing the test you've disabled or is it somethnig else?
<mhr3> yea, should fix it
<Trevinho> mhr3: so, can you re-enable it safely or not yet?
<mhr3> Trevinho, i'm more inclined to not enable anymore tests until we have a release to s
<Trevinho> mhr3: ok
 * Trevinho wore more pandas... or less pandas and more cross compilers
<Trevinho> wants^*
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<Trevinho> fginther: have you checked that ccache thing I told you about armhf? As it's still seems impossible to me that it takes so long
<Saviq> MacSlow, start without me
<dandrader> Saviq, turn it off, and then on. try again
<dandrader> :)
<fginther> Trevinho, no, we haven't had time to take a look yet
<Trevinho> fginther: ok,
<fginther> Trevinho, I did file a bug for it, trying to find it
<fginther> Trevinho, well not a bug, but an item in a blueprint whiteboard- https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-s-ps-qa-ci
<dandrader> dednick, Saviq any of you guys fancy reviewing this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lp1116207/+merge/175163  Jenkins is finally happy with it!
<Trevinho> fginther: cool
<greyback> MacSlow: before I played with cgroups to try to reproduce fails on Jenkins locally. Sometimes I suspect race conditions cause a fail on jenkins as it is slower than your machine. You can use cgroups to limit the cpu available to the tests, so they'll run slower, and maybe you can trigger the fail. Here are my notes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5890797/
<Trevinho> fginther: but doing crosso compiling + qemu for testing would be slower or somewhat possible?
<greyback> MacSlow: not a guaranteed way to repro the fail, but might be worth a shot?
<Wellark> Saviq: is the HUD working (not blocking unity8 at start-up) on the desktop now?
<MacSlow> greyback, sure thing... thanks... looking at it now
<Trevinho> or also real hw.. at that point
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, I didn't see it again
<Saviq> dandrader, did you ↑↑?
<fginther> Trevinho, the real answer is just get faster hardware, which we have now. It just needs a few weeks to be setup and finish some break-in testing
<dednick> dandrader: sure. lunch first though :)
<dandrader> dednick, ok, thanks!
<Trevinho> fginther: ah, ok... That's better, also if I bet it wouldn't beat cross compiling anyway...
<fginther> Trevinho, cross compiling is possible, but I know I've run into tests suites that segfault on qemu
<MacSlow> greyback, the odd thing is... the assertion that's failing isn't printing any values from the checks at all... result-strings are must empty, which is making me guess jenkins might be using an older ui-toolkit package.
<MacSlow> greyback, but I'll give that CGroups a try
<fginther> Trevinho, if the hardware doesn't work as promised, we will definately revisit these tasks
<greyback> MacSlow: I would expect jenkins to use the last release of uitk
<Trevinho> fginther: mh, the segfaulting may have been possible also due to problematic tests actually... We recently found some memory issues and possible crashes.. in theory it should be safer now
<Trevinho> or at least as soon as they merge :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, fginthercan give you direct access to a jenkins machine - maybe that would be best?
<dandrader> Saviq, Wellark I'm getting the blocking hud right now, actually. But I think it's related to hud libraries being udated (i just dist-upgrade). Last time I got it, a reboot solved it
<MacSlow> Saviq, as long as I'll not be further tormenting panda-boards. I don't know how jenkins looks under the hood.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that'd be on a multi-cpu VM
<Saviq> MacSlow, and that's where it's failing, btw
<Saviq> MacSlow, in the local VM I have it passed, so it's probably the only way
<Saviq> fginther, could you unhook a VM for MacSlow to debug a test failure?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... so if fginther can grant me accsss that would be welcomed
<fginther> Saviq, MacSlow one moment please
<MacSlow> fginther, sure np
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... just checked what a failure of the button-tint assertion looks like locally... it's normal that the result-strings are empty.
<Saviq> MacSlow, ah? what are they?
<Saviq> MacSlow, maybe one is null and the other an empty string or sth?
<MacSlow> Saviq, gradients... I wonder if there's a better way than compare() to check them
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's probably why
<Saviq> MacSlow, are you comparing with Theme directly?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I might be able to check every color-component individually
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, we shouldn't do that
<MacSlow> Saviq, compare(buttonAccept.gradient, data.buttonTinted ? UbuntuColors.orangeGradient : UbuntuColors.greyGradient, "button has the wrong color-tint")
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think that we shouldn't even test that, really
<MacSlow> Saviq, well I changed something, which can be tested... so I wrote a test for it... the tint is only meant for core/system snap-decisions
<Saviq> MacSlow, and definitely not if we need to "drill into" the gradient, that'd be wrong
<Saviq> MacSlow, try verify(buttonAccept.gradient === UbuntuColors...)
<MacSlow> Saviq, verify() make the test stall there
<Saviq> MacSlow, interesting...
<kenvandine> jibel, can you please add jenkins views for 2 new cu2d stacks?  click-package and thin-client
<sil2100> greyback: ping!
<greyback> sil2100: hey
<Saviq> dednick, can you think of a workaround for the home vs. apps issue?
<Saviq> dednick, other than a timer, that is ;)
<Saviq> dednick, it's breaking autopilot tests, I'm afraid
<dednick> Saviq: there must be a way to make it create at that size.
<dednick> rather than resizing it
<Saviq> dednick, where are we resizing?
<dednick> main.cpp
<dednick> Saviq: i'm guessing that's where it's going wrong. could be wrong i guess
<olli_> Saviq, greyback where are we at with u8/mir
<greyback> olli_: I'm starting to integrate my qml-demo-shell work into unity8 now
<greyback> olli_: am hoping to have something to show for next week
<olli_> greyback, so no early demo build today?
<greyback> olli_: sorry, no
<kgunn> MacSlow: hey....just heard a report of this
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1203080
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1203080 in Unity 8 "notification queue needs to show hi priority notif (e.g. phone)" [Critical,Triaged]
<kgunn> so i filed a bug
<kgunn> can you please prioritize a look into this ?
<kgunn> would be good to know by eod Monday
<kgunn> whether or not its valid
<MacSlow> kgunn, ok
<kgunn> just test it locally....with intent to eventually fold in a test into our ci process somehow
<kgunn> thanks!....that's a potential "egg on face" bug :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, *sigh* if only the interaction/callbacks would work already with the ap-tests
<kgunn> MacSlow: yeah...but like i said, please test locally until your totally confident (we need to move on it...regardless of ap)
<MacSlow> kgunn, already on it
<Wellark> sil2100: hi! to answer your question from yesterday, the nohud branch of unity-action-api is only to support P Q and R as ui-toolkit supports them
<Wellark> sil2100: the branch lands only to the ui-toolkit ppa for those ubuntu releases
<sil2100> Wellark: ah, so there's no daily-releasing for S planned then?
<sil2100> Wellark: ACK
<fginther> MacSlow, i386 VM ok?
<fginther> the amd64 and i386 VMs are setup the same
<kgunn> MacSlow: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: move it then!
<nic-doffay> greyback, do you know where the flicking motion between the scopes is handled?
<sil2100> didrocks: done!
<didrocks> sil2100: I saw that, good job ;)
<greyback> nic-doffay: DashContent.qml
<nic-doffay> greyback, ta
<MacSlow> fginther, well I guess so... but just now a critical bug was assigned to me, so I'll have to leave the test-debugging at the side for now
<fginther> MacSlow, ok, ping me when you need it again. I'll leave it in the pool for now
<MacSlow> fginther, sure... I'll email you once I can address debugging the test again
<sil2100> mhr3: btw. since I think I fell out of the loop - did those fixes resolve the DBus issue we had in Unity?
<mhr3> sil2100, yes
<mhr3> mostly
<sil2100> fginther: hi!
<sil2100> fginther: there's a unity merge that's Approved for merging for 3 hours already and nothing
<sil2100> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/memory-fixes/+merge/175703
<sil2100> fginther: we would need this merge in, as it's resolving the ABI break issue we had
<dednick> Saviq: i think i've found a way though it, but it's a bit of a journey
<dednick> although not too overly complicated.
<Saviq> dednick, better than a timer? :)
<dednick> Saviq: somewhat :)
<dednick> Saviq: using a singleton to pass the command line geometry arguments to the qml so it can set the window with the correct geo.
<Saviq> dednick, singleton, or context prop?
<dednick> Saviq: guess we could use a context prop
<Saviq> dednick, sounds simpler
<dednick> i was just testing with singleton
<Saviq> dednick, I wonder if we didn't set width/height in Shell.qml
<dednick> Saviq: it's possible. setting them in Dash[Content].qml also screws it up.
<dednick> it first goes to the one set in the file, then the one overridden in parent.
<Saviq> well, atm if I don't set them, there is no dash at all...
<Saviq> that's interesting, btw
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. should follow the view. hm
<Saviq> dednick, well, the shell itself does follow the view
<Saviq> dednick, but dash doesn't...
<Saviq> dednick, but it still goes 400x710 → 0x-32 (sic!) → 1280x768
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i just saw that. i forgot to use the explicit geo.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, let's go with a context prop for now
<Saviq> dednick, and we'll investigate later
<dednick> Saviq: ok, let me just clean up and i'll put in an MP
<Saviq> dednick, cheers
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: hey
<dednick> larsu: hey. question about indicator actions. why are they prefixed with indicator.* in the gmenumodel, but not in the actiongroup?
<dednick> larsu: or rather some of them are.
<Saviq> dednick, I thought you'd just pass shellWidth/shellHeight in context props
<dednick> Saviq: still need to check if they exist.
<Saviq> dednick, no, just drop the "tablet" prop
<dednick> Saviq: we dont use it?
<Saviq> dednick, no
<Saviq> dednick, and pass the correct values from C++ already
<Saviq> dednick, only thing is... gridunits...
<dednick> Saviq: yeah.
<Saviq> dednick, so just pass 0 if not set on command line
<Saviq> dednick, but drop the tablet prop anyway - better to use the -geometry arg anyway
<larsu> dednick: the prefix tells the you which action group to use
<fginther> sil2100, that branch should start building shortly
<sil2100> fginther: \o/
<sil2100> Trevinho: can you make sure your branch with the nux dep-bump in unity is merged in?
<larsu> dednick: in the case of the indicator, we only have one action group, but we thought it's better to include a prefix anyway in case we decide to add another one at some point
<sil2100> Trevinho, fginther: thanks guys!
<larsu> dednick: the unitymenumodel I've been working on a while ago handles this all for you, but I didn't get around to finishing and MRing that yet
<Saviq> didrocks, idea: could daily release drop an empty, bumped entry in debian/changelog?
<didrocks> Saviq: you mean rebuilding daily even if there is nothing to publish?
<Saviq> didrocks, no no
<dednick> Saviq: has to be a qobject
<Saviq> dednick, right
<Saviq> didrocks, just a "next" entry in debian/changelog so that when you build locally it's higher than released
<Saviq> didrocks, but I'm probably overthinking it :)
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, I think it's more a feature in fact to have the same version
<didrocks> Saviq: it enables to rollback easily
<bschaefer> dednick, ping
<MacSlow> kgunn, with my manual testing sofar (filling the queue) I could always get a snap-decision displayed right away when I triggered one... I'll keep looking further into it
<dednick> bschaefer: howdy
<bschaefer> dednick, hey, hows it going?
<dednick> pretty good thanks. you?
<didrocks> Saviq: the issue with dropping a "next" version is if someone already started that between the snapshot and the duplication
<kgunn> MacSlow: makes me feel much better...keep tinkering
<didrocks> you will start having merge conflicts
<bschaefer> doing well, except im looking at removing some code here: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/lp.1201631-fix/+merge/175670
<didrocks> and you don't know what good "next" version is (you are not sure to have a daily tomorrow :p)
<bschaefer> dednick, and I want to make sure I don't cause any regressions, you mentioned that it was to get focus in the dash on start up
<MacSlow> kgunn, I've sofar only used my (extended) python-examples to test-drive this...
<Saviq> didrocks, well, the next daily would be higher always
<MacSlow> kgunn, I'll try messing around with the phone-app directly
<bschaefer> dednick, but its been working fine for me removed...but still wanted to double check with you :)
<Saviq> didrocks, so a 20130720~ would be dropped the "next" for today
<MacSlow> kgunn, who reported this anyway?
<Saviq> didrocks, but I know, overthinking :)
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm more worried about potential merge conflicts when merging back
<didrocks> but yeah, will think about it
<Saviq> didrocks, cheers
<MacSlow> kgunn, fyi... I've been doing that directly on the phone with the latest image and pulled updates
<Saviq> dednick, can you please push your branch under ~unity-team and resubmit just in case
<Saviq> MacSlow, don't we have a test for that in lp:unity-notifications btw?
<MacSlow> kgunn, I'll also update the bug-entry once I've more data collected
<kgunn> MacSlow: thostr_ said it happens to him....but he seemed to have some debug data behind it as well
<kgunn> so not sure if he had experienced directly
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, afaik yes
<kgunn> or if he was reporting something from phonedations/phone app team
<Wellark> larsu: what is unitymenumodel?
<dednick> bschaefer: i cant remember the conditions where we werent getting focus, but i remember putting it in.
<bschaefer> dednick, the commit message on annotate mentioned on start up...but is causing the DashView/ScopeView/ScrollView to be SetVisible(true) when nothing is renderering
<bschaefer> dednick, ill do some more testing to make sure im not doing anything crazy though... I would love to avoid a regression :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, odd that thostr_ didn't mention this issue to me when I had a mumble-session with him this morning
<bschaefer> cause you know nux can't tell if something is rendering or not, just if someone set the view to visible or not, which doesn't do much either...
<larsu> Wellark: qmenumodel v2
<MacSlow> kgunn, just called myself with the queue being full of notification... snap-decision showed right up and I could pick up.
<dednick> bschaefer: i have a feeling that it's the first time you ever open the dash
<MacSlow> kgunn, really curious how they managed to run into this issue.
<bschaefer> dednick, yup, which I checked for, and its getting focus
<bschaefer> but i just want to try a few more times...as it could be some sort of race condition
<kgunn> MacSlow: maybe someones using or thinking of something old ?
<dednick> bschaefer: after a reboot you mean?
<bschaefer> dednick, just wanted to double check with you if there was more to it, thats all :)
<bschaefer> dednick, yeah
<bschaefer> and on a compiz --replace ccp
<kgunn> MacSlow: so from above...we already have a test in place for full q & priority shuffling?
<MacSlow> kgunn, at least for the moment my weekend seems not as grim as I envisioned it just an hour ago :)
<kgunn> MacSlow: \o/
<dednick> bschaefer: there are a few bugs logged against dash focus issues. may be worth sifting though them.
<dednick> tagged with 100scopes most likely
<bschaefer> dednick, o nice, yeah I can look for those, thanks!
<MacSlow> kgunn, there's a test for full-queue... but nothing for checking if a snap-decision can still be inserted
<kgunn> MacSlow: might be worth adding
<MacSlow> kgunn, certainly... I'm always keeping my list with "tests to add" up to date with such findings
<MacSlow> kgunn, so from my testing we're good... everything seems to be fine
<kgunn> MacSlow: sure...just update the bug....and i'll circle back on strehl
<kgunn> see where he was hearing that from
<MacSlow> kgunn, I'm switching the bug from "In Progress" to "Incomplete" (needing more info)
<MacSlow> kgunn, and will also comment with my findings sofar.
<dednick> Saviq: done.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, thanks!
<Saviq> dednick, have a good weekend peepl o/
<dednick> Saviq: you as well
<Wellark> larsu: ok, is it something I need to know about at this point?
<Wellark> larsu: does it support two way communication though the menuitems or is it still publish only?
<MacSlow> Have a cool weekend everybody!
<larsu> Wellark: I don't know if you need to know about it :)
<larsu> Wellark: what do you mean by two-way communication? Activating actions etc.?
<larsu> Saviq: I've added you as a reviewer for the QGSettings API, hope that's okay with you :)
<Trevinho> fginther: when a package is merged by autolander, isn't it available for other projects immediately? I.e. isnt't there a local repository to be used, or it rely only on the ppa?
<Trevinho> fginther: see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-saucy-amd64-ci/152/console libdee 1.2.6 has auto-landed but it's not on the ppa yet but unity depending on it isn't building yet
<Trevinho> didrocks: dead lock? ^ :)
<fginther> Trevinho, there is not a local repository that is shared by all projects. unity/compiz/nux share one, but dee is not in that group
<Trevinho> fginther: ah i see...
<Trevinho> fginther: so we only can wait...
<fginther> Trevinho, if it's urgent we can put dee in the same in the same local archive and rebuild, but it's a little bit of work to do
<fginther> Trevinho, and I'm swamped:p
<Trevinho> fginther: eheh... no worries... let's avoid for now
<fginther> Trevinho, thanks
<Trevinho> fginther: in case that it doesn't reach the ppa I'll re-approve tomorrow..
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-21
<Zep713> Just wondering where the download for Ubuntu Unity is. Am brand new to Linux. Have downloaded Ubuntu, and wish to use Unity as my desktop. On the site, there is no link to a download, whereas there is a link on the other Desktop Sites for Ubuntu.
<smspillaz> Trevinho: around?
<smspillaz> and / or bregma
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-14
<Saviq> whoa it's quiet here today...
<mhr3_> Saviq, what's the difference between Q_INVOKABLE and Q_SIGNAL?
<Saviq> mhr3_, Qt deals with the function
<Saviq> mhr3_, and I can use a SignalSpy to monitor it
<Saviq> mhr3_, otherwise I'd need to emit myself
<Saviq> in the test of course
<mhr3_> Saviq, ah, so just a proper signal
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah yeah
<mhr3_> Saviq, you changed pretty much everything i did for see more + header links :/
<Saviq> mhr3_, didn't want to touch seemore qml, as it's used in previews still
<Saviq> mhr3_, and in GSV I just did a long awaiting refactor
<mhr3_> Saviq, btw did we decide on the interface for the thing next to departments?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, I want the same...
<mhr3_> yey me
<mhr3_> but yea, makes sense
<mhr3_> Saviq, then what we're missing is interface for the no internet overlay
<mhr3_> Saviq, and ideally also the no internet / no location info bar
<Saviq> mhr3_, both are scope-wide are they not?
<mhr3_> yes
<mhr3_> well.. search-specific
<mhr3_> but searches are tied to the scope state
<Saviq> mhr3_, do we need the scope to be able to override the message?
<mhr3_> hm, good question
<mhr3_> we do not have api for it yet
<mhr3_> scopes lib-wise
<mhr3_> think i'd rather limit it
<mhr3_> marcustomlinson, fyi ^
<Saviq> mhr3_, would we ever show both location and internet bars?
<mhr3_> Saviq, no, when you fix internet, you'll discover that you need location too :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, so how about an enum
<mhr3_> Saviq, sounds good to me... unless marcustomlinson says that we can't have it as enums, and will want to pass arbitrary reasons from the scopes
<marcustomlinson> Saviq, mhr3_: an enum of possible error conditions (e.g. no internet, no location, no account info) is fine. But bare in mind these may be returned with partial results too
<mhr3_> yea, we need two interfaces, one for the full overlay, and one for agg scopes when there's some results, but not all
<marcustomlinson> Saviq, mhr3_: yeah, so the finished() callback will give you say: a no_internet error, but you should check if there are results in the return to decide on whether to display the full overlay or not
<Saviq> mhr3_, marcustomlinson, hmm could we have a separate enum value for the full-screen overlay, or should I take care of it in the shell?
<Saviq> mhr3_, marcustomlinson, can there be a location full-screen one?
<mhr3_> Saviq, haven't seen in desin
<mhr3_> designs*
<marcustomlinson> Saviq, mhr3_: seems redundant. I suspect there'll be more conditions coming up in the future, and to add 2 values everytime is bit ugly
<mhr3_> Saviq, i can easily split in into two interface in the plugin
<Saviq> mhr3_, but maybe it makes sense if there's no results because of location either
<Saviq> mhr3_, marcustomlinson, the only problem I can see is that if the enum value comes before results, in the UI I'd display the no-internet overlay, and then when results come I'd move it to the bar
<Saviq> mhr3_, marcustomlinson, but then maybe I can wait for it to finish first, and only display anything afterwards
<mhr3_> Saviq, since it will be in the finished msg, there's no way there would be more results afterwards
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah ok
<Saviq> mhr3_, marcustomlinson, should we maybe go for a "status" flag then
<Saviq> future-proof, too
<Saviq> and allowing for multiple status flags to be passed
<mhr3_> Saviq, it's not like we needed stable api there :)
<Saviq> we only have designs for exclusive ones now, but I can make them exclusive in the UI
<Saviq> mhr3_, marcustomlinson, so Q_FLAGS(StatusFlags) enum StatusFlags { NoInternet, NoLocation }?
<Saviq> and then depending on whether there's any non-empty category and display full-screen or info bar
<Saviq> internet taking precedence
<mhr3_> Saviq, sounds reasonable to me, though wondering if it's not too limiting when the shell has to wait for the finished
<mhr3_> but meh, let's go with it for now
<Saviq> we'll get the finished straight away most times won't we
<Saviq> for empty queries at least
<mhr3_> Saviq, might take a while when you have very bad internet
<marcustomlinson> Saviq. mhr3_: ok so where do you want to get this status from? as a parameter in the finished() callback?
<mhr3_> marcustomlinson, i can work with that, but if you want to pass it in another way, fine with me
<dednick> mzanetti: howdy. did you do the spead work on the untiy8 qtmir branch?
<mzanetti> dednick: yes
<dednick> mzanetti: is the spread view the normal view for the apps? ie when they're flat as well?
<mzanetti> dednick: yep
<dednick> mzanetti: ok thanks.
<mzanetti> dednick: any problems with that?
<mzanetti> dednick: don't really know how the trusted session stuff will work
<dednick> mzanetti: having some crashes, but not yet sure why. crashdump is not useful.
<codephobic> hi
<codephobic> I've downloaded Sublime Text 3 and want to place it in my ubuntu 14.04 filesystem so that the icons and attendant information are picked up by Unity for the launcher and the lens. Where should I be placing the files, in order to achieve that?
<facundobatista> Holas
<mhr3_> Saviq, is there any reason why the logo image in the header has 1gu margins?
<mhr3_> Saviq, shouldn't all the height be available for the image?
<Saviq> mhr3__, why would it ever use full height?
<Saviq> elopio, I need your help!
<mhr3__> Saviq, it probably wouldn't, but without giving the full height, the logos will look different on each device
<Saviq> mhr3__, huh?
 * mhr3__ thinks
<mhr3> Saviq, ok i guess you could, but imagine that you want your logo to be exactly half the height of the header
<Saviq> mhr3, 4GU, done
<Saviq> mhr3, so you make your image 6gu with 1gu padding
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, and these calculations don't seem magical to you?
<Saviq> mhr3, no more magical than padding with 2gu
<Saviq> mhr3, I think it's rather easy, you get 6gu height centered vertically in the header
<mhr3> Saviq, much more magical than just positioning the image exactly in the center
<mhr3> positioning the logo
<Saviq> now do what you need to do
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, at what size?
<mhr3> whatever you want, right, it will be scaled to fit
<Saviq> mhr3, scaled, to what
<mhr3> to those 8gu
<Saviq> if it's scaled to fill the header, you get 8gu height
<Saviq> and you can make it look real bad by actually making it reaching the edges
<Saviq> vs. having 6gus to work with
<Saviq> I can see no difference between saying it will be 8gu or 6gu vcentered
<mhr3> that's scope authors problem
<mhr3> if they want it to look bad, well... it will
<Saviq> I see completely no difference TBH
<Saviq> only providing a better default
<Saviq> which 6gu is
<Saviq> IMO
<mhr3> i think it makes it more difficult to create the logo image
<Saviq> mhr3, but why?
<Saviq> mhr3, the difference is exactly that: do a 8gu high image vs. do a 6gu high image
<Saviq> we should ask those that create that logo image maybe ;P
<mhr3> i'm actually going to talk to joshua about it
<Saviq> mhr3, people will be throwing in random images in there, with 1gu margins built-in, the default is acceptable in most cases, without it it won't be
<mhr3> Saviq, and you know, he has all the headers and needs to export the logo image, it's much easier to just draw a rect around the entire header, than to subtract random amount of pixels from each side
<Saviq> mhr3, saying "random amount of pixels" is detrimental
<mhr3> Saviq, but that's what it is, who will know the magic 8gu const?
<Saviq> mhr3, hopefully everyone that designs anything will
<mhr3> maybe our designers
<mhr3> 3rd party devs... yea... no
<Saviq> mhr3, it would be at the expense of having a worse default, I really doubt it's so much hassle
<Saviq> mhr3, we need to define what image is expected in $docs anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, but yeah, it's neither of us that should decide
<Saviq> mhr3, it's between Esti and Joshua to say what should be possible
<mhr3> Saviq, ok, i'll go with whatever joshua says
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this should be a 1 min for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/dont-preview-in-clickscope/+merge/226638
 * Saviq puts in a silo in the mean time
 * tsdgeos clicks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmm, is that qmluitests regressions?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, they are...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, need to switch them to a different name proberbly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what happens now with non installed stuff when you click on them?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there is no non-installed stuff in there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there is only a "go to Store" button
<tsdgeos> ah right
<tsdgeos> forgot about that big button
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not even in search?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope, not even there
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fix pushed
<elopio> Saviq: I'm here.
<elopio> how can I help you?
<Saviq> elopio, hey, so...
<Saviq> elopio, because of a change in delegate management in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/drop-filtergrid/+merge/226415
<Saviq> elopio, we don't get all the items in the grid if they're offscreen
<Saviq> elopio, so we need to scroll the category in question into view firsr
<Saviq> first
<Saviq> elopio, so I started with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7793707/
<Saviq> elopio, but it's a little naïve...
<Saviq> elopio, the emulator assumes the category is on screen already, otherwise _get_category_element would fail already
<Saviq> elopio, it feels like we'd need to scroll through completely to oportunistically find the category and put it in view
<elopio> Saviq: is the category inside a list view?
<Saviq> elopio, it's actually inside our own custom ListViewWithPageHeader, which inherits Flickable directly
<Saviq> elopio, but the QQuickListView emulator from UITK could potentially be abused for this, yeah
<elopio> Saviq: probably, what we should do is to move this _find_element to the flickable, and make it public
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_qquicklistview.py#L52
<elopio> in the mean time, you can copy it to your ListViewWithPageHeader. It starts swiping to top, and then swipes down one page at a time.
<Saviq> elopio, what do I do to "register" an emulator for LVWPH?
<elopio> Saviq: define a python class with the same name, that inherits from ubuntuuitoolkit.QQuickFlickable.
<Saviq> elopio, should I put it somewhere special, or do you think it's good in dash.py?
<elopio> the name of the class should be what autopilot vis shows you. Usually it's the same as the qml file name, but sometimes Qt behaves weird.
<elopio> Saviq: at some point we need to split dash, because it's growing big. But for now, I'd put it there.
<elopio> Saviq: but on question. We usually don't have tests with that many data, it's not common to have to swipe an entire list to get the element that we want.
<elopio> so, is it bad to just use the naive implementation with swipe_into_view?
<Saviq> elopio, maybe not, you tell me
<Saviq> elopio, well, it doesn't work as-is now, 'cause it flicks
<Saviq> elopio, and I need to make it stop (pointers btw?)
<Saviq> elopio, but wasn't sure you'd be fine with that approach
<Saviq> elopio, if you are, I'm game
<elopio> Saviq: with "it flicks" do you mean that you are swiping too fast and it goes below the category that you want?
<Saviq> elopio, yeah
<Saviq> elopio, well, it's not even about speed, but the fact that it releases without stopping first
<elopio> Saviq: the parent of flickable has a method called _slow_drag
<elopio> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_flickable.py#L77
<elopio> it works for the current cases, but yes, it probably need a better implementation.
<elopio> you can overwrite it. However, if you try to put a sleep before releasing the finger, you will hit an autopilot bug that's on my TODO list.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1266601
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266601 in Autopilot "Pointer move with Touch backend should take into account when it is pressed" [Undecided,In progress]
<elopio> Saviq: which test is failing for you with swipe into view? I can give it a try.
<Saviq> elopio, the correct_applications one
 * elopio branches.
<elopio> Saviq: jenkins is not running that one? I see no errors on your MP executions.
<Saviq> elopio, sorry, standup, back with you
<Saviq> elopio, right, it fails locally for me though, most probably an off-by-1-pixel thing
<Saviq> elopio, bascially around here the second row of items goes 1px further down than on jenkins ('cause it's scaled down here, not so on jenkins)
<Saviq> elopio, and here the last row of delegates is not created, so test fails, 'cause can't find them
<elopio> Saviq: this is interesting. I have the same problem on the toolkit scrolling big lists, probably because we are not taking into account the grid unit.
<elopio> Saviq: what's your resolution?
<Saviq> elopio, 1600x900
<Saviq> elopio, and the problem shows up in the 1080p scenario, when it's scaled down 2x
<Saviq> size of the window, that is
<Saviq> and GU, too
<elopio> Saviq: that resolution is not available with my monitor, but I can try to force the 2x scale down.
<elopio> a couple of quick things to get the test working for you:
<elopio> - this test originally used the category 1. tsdgeos changed it to use category 2 because now the first category of the first scope is not the grid, is the strip.
<elopio> we use this on the click scope, that only uses the grid, so you could open the second scope on the set up of the test, and use the first category of that scope.
<Saviq> elopio, right, that could be a quick fix indeed
<elopio> - as it only fails on your machine for your resolution, you can ignore it for now. We have jenkins checking that it will work for the click tests, so not a big deal.
<elopio> you can open a bug, assign it to me, and I will take care of fixing the slow swipe during the week.
<Saviq> elopio, ok then, that works
<Saviq> elopio, btw, you might find that interesting https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/cmake-pydev-fixes/+merge/226416
<Saviq> elopio, I can launch a particular test under PyDev debugging with this
<elopio> I haven't tried pydev. I used to love eclipse in my previous live.
<elopio> I'll give it a try.
<Saviq> elopio, what are you using for py dev now?
<elopio> Saviq: emacs.
<Saviq> elopio, do you have it integrated with a step debugger of some kind?
<elopio> Saviq: no, I just add import pdb; pdb.set_trace() when I want to break.
<elopio> it's not too nice, but due to vila's influence, I tried to stop debugging and start writing tests when I had problems. So now I don't do it that much.
<Saviq> :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1308011 ready for human-eyes.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1308011 in Unity 8 "SIM unlock UI shifts a half-gridunit when starting and breaks easily" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> MacSlow, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, ehm, the header is 6.5gu, is that right?
<mhr3> Saviq, so with the 1gu margins the image is just 4.5gu
<Saviq> mhr3, I invented the 8gu when I talked to you, but I think it is, lemme find something with a grid
<Saviq> mhr3, but well, same applies, Josh and Esti need to tell us what area of the header is given to scope developers to do as they please
<mhall119> mhr3: does the scopes test tool talk directly to the scope process, or does it need to go through Unity itself?
<Saviq> mhr3, couldn't find anything with grids, but from the redlines Josh sent me the header is 7GU, the orange tab bar overflowing it
<Saviq> mhr3, so we should probably resolve this somehow indeed
<mhr3> mhall119, it's direct
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you unapprove the drop-filtergrid branch "just" because of jenkins or is there something else wring with it still?
<mhr3> mhall119, what would make you think it needs unity? there's no unity running when you launch it
<mhall119> mhr3: so would it be possible to compile a scope against the 14.10 API and have the scope test tool talk to it using the 14.10 API, without backporting the actual 14.10 functionality to 14.04?
<mhr3> mhall119, ok, i see what you're asking now... the test tool itself it just using components from unity8, so it needs things like the new header that wasn't in 14.04
<mhall119> mhr3: so what needs to be backported isn't the API, it's the components for the test tool?
<dandrader> mzanetti, about sending keys to the focused MirSurfaceItem. is it working now?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I saw your fix in qtmir
<dandrader> mzanetti, wondering about unity8 changes
<mzanetti> dandrader: I just wrapped the Surface in a FocusScope and call forceActiveFocus () on it when it gets focused
<dandrader> mzanetti, but what about sending keys to *both* the focused MirSurfaceItem and to the VolumeControl in Shell.qml?
<mzanetti> dandrader: it's not both... but from my testing that's actually much better...
<mhr3> mhall119, well both, but building the api itself is trivial in T, building part of u8 that uses new sdk, where naming of half of the qml pkgs changed after 14.04... not so much
<dandrader> mzanetti, I thought we would need to send keys to both...
<mhall119> mhr3: would it be worth doing that work so we can support scope developers on 14.04 better?
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, we had both before, and we "broke" it for apps with QtComp so I thought the easier way would be to just inject it again into both to have it at least working
<mzanetti> dandrader: but turns out, this is actually the correct solution and it just works :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, well. that
<dandrader> that's nice when it just works :)
<elopio> ping Saviq: I need your help to get reviews for my branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity8/
<mhr3> mhall119, the question is - is it feasible
<elopio> well, except the precommit one. I need to apply your suggestions there.
<dandrader> mzanetti, another thing on the same subject: why do we need to wrap the surface in a FocusScope?
<mhall119> mhr3: is it feasible?
<mhr3> mhall119, apps already made the decision that it isn't, no?
<mzanetti> dandrader: Hmm... We could try to remove that again... I had the impression that it didn't really work without it, but when I tested there still was an issue in qtmir...
<mzanetti> dandrader: so it might not be required after all
<mhall119> mhr3: we can still develop apps against 14.04 because not that much has changed
<mhr3> mhall119, so you can take advantage of everything with 14.04 sdk? like the bottom swipe, and new header
<mhall119> yes
<mhr3> then apps are apparently further than scopes
<mhall119> they are, yes
<mhall119> we did run into a similar problem early on in app development, but back then bzoltan's team was backporting all of the SDK, including Qt, to older stable releases of Ubuntu
<mhr3> Saviq, where there any changes to the customizations?
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll update the docs and mention there everything we defined in the json doc
<karni> Saviq: Do you know if I can disable the blue highlight if there are links in a Preview Text widget?
<greyback> mterry: hey, you know a nice way I can test the lockscreen?
<mterry> greyback, I'm building the branches in a PPA as we speak
<mterry> greyback, silo 004
<greyback> mterry: but how can I test it now? I just want to enable things to when I turn on my phone & must enter a pin/passcode
<mterry> greyback, you can test the current demo version of it by editing /home/phablet/.unity8-greeter-demo and making it look like:
<mterry> [phablet]
<mterry> password=pin
<mterry> passwordValue=1234
<greyback> mterry: perfect, thank you
<Saviq> elopio, we'll try and get those done asap, we
<Saviq> 're a bit crammed for reviews right now :|
<Saviq> karni, they shouldn't be there, must be we've not disabled rich text in there
<Saviq> karni, are the links in <a> in there or url in plain text?
<cwayne> i think he's gone, but I believe they're in <a> tags Saviq
<Saviq> cwayne, right, we'll have to disable those
<cwayne> Saviq: hm, fair enough, though I know victor's been using rich text as a way to better control formatting in text/title widgets
<Saviq> cwayne, the dash toolkit design does not allow that, though...
<Saviq> cwayne, we'll probably have to discuss exceptions and apply a whitelist on html tags
<cwayne> Saviq: fair enough, I think the bug victor was working around is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/savilerow/+bug/1328513
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328513 in Unity 8 "Preview header title truncated" [High,Triaged]
<cwayne> I guess just make sure that's fixed before we disable rich text, for minimal victor pushback :)
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, will just drop the text size back to what's in the Card, that was old design where this was different
<cwayne> Saviq: makes sense to me
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-15
<tsdgeos> Saviq: went through all MR again and checked if they merge fine, there's no new broken ones afaics
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ktx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's something wrong in CI
<tsdgeos> or in our code
<tsdgeos> not sure where
<tsdgeos> but see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/431/consoleText
<tsdgeos> search for "Totals: 2 passed, 1 failed, 0 skipped"
<tsdgeos> then see https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/431/?
<tsdgeos> and is green
<Saviq> oh interesting
<tsdgeos> and make xvfbtestDashContent seems to be failing in trunk now
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> for me locally
<tsdgeos> passed now
<tsdgeos> unstable then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the card creator test somehow isn't picked up in test results at all https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/431/testReport/%28root%29/
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> maybe i did something wrong?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't look like it
<tsdgeos> doesn't look like it to me either
<tsdgeos> but then what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'd need to record the .xml files as artifacts from the job, I'll talk to Francis later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, there's no output at all?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean no output?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no .xml file
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<Saviq> ah no
<Saviq> it's there
<tsdgeos> there should
<Saviq> different name between testCardCreator and xvfbtestCardCreator, though (Test.xml vs. CardCreatorTest.xml)
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<Saviq> but yeah, we'll have to pick the files up from the runs
<tsdgeos> Test.xml looks fishy
<Saviq> yeah, but on jenkins it's running xvfb so it's correct
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but the other tests do the same, why isn't this the one working?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no idea atm
<Saviq> @unity hey, we need volunteers for reviews:
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/is-active/+merge/223653
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/show-greeter-dbus/+merge/224942
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dialer-above/+merge/226476
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-system-settings/locking-hash/+merge/224346
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/locking-hash/+merge/225538
<Saviq> mzanetti, you already looked at the first one, would be good to follow up
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's with this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeDuplicateCheckers/+merge/221365
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/removeDuplicateCheckers/+merge/221365/comments/532483
<Saviq> mzanetti, we probably just need to agree on something
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I've read the comments... but it doesn't say needs fixing or something
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we don't know what it needs ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I either you're ok with the checker.png, or we should put it to WIP
<Saviq> mzanetti, the show-greeter-dbus is 100 lines, please take that, too
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> dednick, hey, would you have time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dialer-above/+merge/226476 please?
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tx
<larsu> dednick: qmenumodel doesn't merge automatically? I added a nameOwner property for MacSlow last week: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-nameowner-property/+merge/226428
<dednick> larsu: um, i don't think anything merges automatically anymore does it?
<larsu> I don't know
<larsu> it used to, no?
<dednick> larsu: i think you need landing requests
<dednick> larsu: yes, it used to
<larsu> dednick: bah. Who do I talk to for those?
<dednick> larsu: probably thostr_
<larsu> dednick: thanks
<dednick> or maybe Saviq
<larsu> Saviq, thostr_: morning. Can one of you please initiate a landing for the above branch please?
<dednick> larsu: there's a spreadsheet somewhere detailing who is responsible for each project... trying to find
<Saviq> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<Saviq> dednick, but that one's not there
<Saviq> ah yes it is
<Saviq> but has no owner ;)
<dednick> Saviq: i would say it's probably ours
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> larsu, could I land this with Mirco's changes later, or is it pressing to land earlier?
<larsu> Saviq: Mirco was the one who asked me for the change. It should be fine to land this with his stuff
<Saviq> larsu, yup, will do
<larsu> I just wanted to follow up to make sure it lands at all
<larsu> Saviq: thanks°
<larsu> *thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sanity check, if we qmlRegisterSingletonType, we don't get enums on it in QML do we?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't know to be honest
<tsdgeos> but if we don't i'd call it a bug
 * Saviq checks something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wrong, we do
<tsdgeos> nice then :)
<Saviq> yup
<thostr_> larsu: dednick: Saviq: added the MP to CI
<dednick> Saviq: anything i need to get this emergency call button showing?
<Saviq> thostr_, I wanted to land it later, but if you have a landing, great
<Saviq> dednick, TBH no idea, Description doesn't say?
<dednick> doesnt seem to be showing up.
<thostr_> Saviq: feel free to edit the line...
<Saviq> thostr_, yeah, let's just wait with this, I'll land it along with the related unity-notifications / unity8 changes when they're ready
<Saviq> thostr_, gave this up, too small a change to warrant testing by itself
<thostr_> ok, mark it with not ready
<dednick> Saviq: doesnt seem so, i've seen the icon before, but only because of a bug in code i wrote :/. I'll check with mterry later if i can't figure it out
<thostr_> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, k
<dednick> Saviq: ah. it's on lock screen, not greeter. er. how do i set a password?!
<dednick> mzanetti: how do i set a phone password?
<mzanetti> dednick: I think its still the ~/.unity8-greeter-demo file
<mzanetti> dednick: add that file with "pin=1234" or "passkey=foobar"
<mzanetti> then it should appear next time you lock the greeter
<mzanetti> dednick: if that doesn't work any more, mterry changed it and I don't know how to trigger it any more. You'd need to ask him
<mzanetti> or check out the lightdm plugin
<dednick> mzanetti: ta. i'll give it a go
<mzanetti> dednick: https://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-phone@lists.launchpad.net/msg03515.html
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, in that branch it'll still be in that file
<Saviq> dednick, only with the later branches it will be taken from PAM
<dednick> hm. doesnt seem to work
<Saviq> dednick, that's old
<Saviq> dednick, you need groups there now
 * Saviq tries to find
<Saviq> dednick, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7797565/
<Saviq> dednick, same file, ↑ this content
<dednick> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick, btw, the whole thing is in silo 4 already
<mzanetti> ah nice
<greyback> Saviq: where is the qml that draws the scopes scope? i.e. the buttons
<Saviq> greyback, it's generated in cardCreator.js
<Saviq> greyback, based on what the scope wants its cards to look like
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: we can throw away that one, can we? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably yeah, guess what, design changed completely...
<mzanetti> oh, did it?
<mzanetti> :P
<mhr3> Saviq, didn't see reply from you yesterday - any changes you're aware of for the customizations?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, because you were not here when I tried to reply ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, nothing changed since it got checked in, no
<Saviq> mhr3, I want to add page header background today as folks were asking for that the most
<mhr3> Saviq, they were indeed :) k, so i'll document *all* the fields that are specced in the json doc
<Saviq> mhr3, ah in that sense... I think we discussed the icon colorization key color, but maybe it's fine to not have it for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is upstart crashing for you frequently still?
<MacSlow> Saviq, with the branches for qmenumodel, unity-notification and unity8 needing manual merges at this point in time, what is required to get them in the "queue"?
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll handle that
<Saviq> MacSlow, you just need to get them to be top-approved ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: haven't tried running autopilot tests in a while
<mhr3> Saviq, fwiw upstart has been lately crashing on me when running `restart unity8` on the phone
<MacSlow> Saviq, for the branches of qmenumodel and unity-notifications that is already the case... and I addressed your mentioned issues with unity8... so there I need for yours and jenkins approval :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, that's the most reproducible thing
<MacSlow> Saviq, although jenkins will only be happy if the branches for qmenumodel and unity-notifications landed first
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah yeah, that's fine
<tsdgeos> mhr3: have a sec?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so think dash overview
<tsdgeos> you know there's the "favorite" and "all" sub-views
<tsdgeos> in the "all" sub-view i need a way to know which card/index is the current one in the general dash
<tsdgeos> Saviq suggested using the scope id and iterating through the model matching against the uri role
<tsdgeos> thing is, i can't really iterate the model since it doesn't provide that facility
<tsdgeos> so i was thinking how you'd prefer to solve this
<tsdgeos> we could specifically for that resultsmodel add a scopeIndex(Scope *) invokable
<tsdgeos> or something else
<tsdgeos> what's your thought?
<mhr3> sorry, lied, i'm writing a mail :)
<mhr3> hmm, let me check the specs again
<Saviq> mhr3, don't check the specs, we need to be able to match a scope to an index in the scopes scope result models
<Saviq> by name or Scope * or something
<mhr3> and why do you need that?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i need to match the zoom out animation with the position the current scope has when pressing done
<tsdgeos> i.e. the card "grows" into the dash
<tsdgeos> but i need to know which card it is :D
<mhr3> we could just add a "int ResultModel::indexOf(string uri)"
<tsdgeos> that too
<mhr3> will be O(n) but meh
<tsdgeos> well it's a 100 n
<tsdgeos> not that anyone cares
<tsdgeos> mhr3: and uri in my case would always be  scope://scopeId/ ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, encoded in some way, yea
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well i need to knwo that encoding
<tsdgeos> otherwise the function is of no use to me, no?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, could expose the exact format on the scope object itself
<mhr3> as in a new read-only property
<tsdgeos> mhr3: as in uri() ?
<mhr3> something like that yea
<tsdgeos> in Scope ?
<mhr3> yep
<Saviq> mhr3, I was thinking you could give us a ScopesResultsModel that'd have the custom things *just* for the scopes scope
<mhr3> Saviq, why so much special casing, can just be on the result model itself
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well what you suggesting is kind of special casing too
<mhr3> otoh maybe we'll need it anyway
<tsdgeos> since only Scope will expose uri()
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but now you're starting to talk about the uri format
<tsdgeos> so how else would i use int ResultModel::indexOf(string uri ?
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, well it's just a prop.. like scope.icon
<tsdgeos> sure sure
<tsdgeos> i just mean
<tsdgeos> you're making it generic
<tsdgeos> but it's not really :D
<tsdgeos> it's tailored to search a scope in a resultmodel
<tsdgeos> because it's the only thing i can know a uri of
<mhr3> yesterday i was suggesting to avoid talking to the scope completely and just build the result model from the registry metadata, and that will be much simpler with a ScopesResultModel, so let's go with that
<mhr3> and ScopesCategories :/
<Saviq> mhr3, except it won't
<Saviq> mhr3, because then we start searching
<Saviq> mhr3, and I really don't want to implement everything from scratch
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm not saying avoid all the time :)
<Saviq> mhr3, well, as long as the API you expose our way is the same :P
<Saviq> or similar enough
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm starting to think these two things should *really* special
<tsdgeos> well
<mhr3> Saviq, as in [Special]ResultModel* Scopes::getFavouritesModel() and Scopes::getAllModel()
<tsdgeos> honestly i'm not fond of changing the api under i built stuff now
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't see how that solves my current problem
<mhr3> tsdgeos, can add whatever you want to SpecialResultModel
<mhr3> tsdgeos, int SpecialResultModel::indexOfScope(Scope*)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, there's just one problem with that...
<mhr3> hm?
<Saviq> mhr3, there's multiple (other) categories when searching
<Saviq> but well, we could switch to CategoriesModel when searching
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure, but you can add that anyway without changing scope api, no?
<mhr3> Saviq, exactly
<tsdgeos> i mean all you need is have a SpecialResultModel internally and add a invokable
<Saviq> mhr3, but we'd need a ScopeResultsModel there as well
<Saviq> mhr3, so you'd need to make it special there anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, what's that supposed to be?
<Saviq> mhr3, the ResultsModel that has getScopeIndex()
<Saviq> or something similar
<mhr3> you mean for the searches
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, because you might search for a scope and open it
<Saviq> mhr3, so we need to treat it exactly the same
<Saviq> or wait
<Saviq> no
<Saviq> I'm stupid
<Saviq> we only need to map the other way around (when opening the overview)
<Saviq> or well, no
<Saviq> I'm not stupid
<Saviq> we need it when pressing Done, too
<Saviq> aaaargh ;(
<Saviq> and there's multiple categories.... and the scope might be in one of them somewhere.....
<Saviq> crazies
<mhr3> this entire thing is just... scope but not a scope, kmn
<tsdgeos> and we lost stamina :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: i really need a solution for this
<tsdgeos> otheriwse i'm stuck
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the indexOf won't even work, cause server will return stuff like "scope://onlinemusic/q=u2" when searching
<mhr3> not to mention that it can request vertical journal cards or whatever
<facundobatista> Holas
<mhr3> facundobatista, fyi, the logo joshua sent isn't good
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so what do we do, i don't think this is a non-resoluble problem
<facundobatista> mhr3, ok, will you answer that mail so everybody knows that that image shouldn't be put in production? thanks!
<mhr3> tsdgeos, for the surfacing it seemed pretty clear, but for searches... i have no idea, we have no control over what server sends back, and the server guys were screaming when we tried to mangle the server results in any way
<mzanetti> does the latest devel-proposed boot up for you guys?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but to unblock you - just add a method that takes a scopeId (not the entire uri) and returns an int
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and in searches you need to call that in each category i guess :/
<om26er> mzanetti, when do you land QtComp branch ?
<mzanetti> om26er: hopefully soon... reviews are in progress
<om26er> well I works fine except for the intermediate frame skipping/jittering  in Unity
<mzanetti> om26er: we've fixed most of the bugs you guys reported
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah, I've been doing a lot of optimizing on friday and monday
<mzanetti> om26er: Gerry is still looking into optimizing other stuff in there
<om26er> mzanetti, does the ppa have the latest stuff ? I can give it a try again.
<mzanetti> om26er: the silo should have fairly recent stuff... But I'm not sure if it currently works... I am currently flashing to find out
<mzanetti> om26er: will let you know in a bit
<om26er> mzanetti, ok, thanks.
<paulliu> mzanetti: sorry for the confusion. I just remove the "don't review" line in the description.
<mzanetti> paulliu: no worries. approved it
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok. Thanks.
<mzanetti> om26er: ok, seems to boot up fine...
<om26er> mzanetti, alright. I'll test that now.
<mzanetti> om26er: however, the Dash frame rate didn't really improve yet
<om26er> mzanetti, hmm, Gerry is working on that ?
<mzanetti> greyback: what's the status on the invisible scopes stuff? ^
<greyback> om26er: yes he is
<mzanetti> hehe:)
<mzanetti> I'm going for a run... bb in an hour...
<greyback> mzanetti: I've pushed some fixes, they help a bit
<om26er> hah
<mzanetti> cool, will check out those changes when I'm back
<greyback> but not build into silo yet
<om26er> I'll wait then.
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, there's still a few comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1308011/+merge/225354 that you didn't reply
<dednick> kgunn: ping
<dednick> Saviq: are you able to bump unity-mir to build in mir staging ppa?
<Saviq> sure
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> dednick, ah mir staging? let's see
<Saviq> dednick, hmm there's some versioning fuup
<Saviq> dednick, unity-mir 1.0+ is in the PPA already, while the recipe produces 0.4+
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> dednick, I'll leave it to kgunn to resolve
<MacSlow> Saviq, looking...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm not sure if lp is playing tricks on me with the inline-commenting system... but my comments are all still marked as "unsaved comment"... only see yours and mzanetti's marked with your names
<seb128> MacSlow, you need to click on the green checkmark on the right of the comment box to "commit" those
<MacSlow> seb128, I do
<seb128> then you need to post using the "send comment" button next to the usual comment box
<seb128> e.g at the top of the changes
<Saviq> MacSlow, what seb128 says
<MacSlow> seb128, Saviq: folks... there's no "send comment" button anywhere on that page
<Saviq> MacSlow, "Save comment"
<Saviq> MacSlow, the inline comments are "part" of the usual comment
<seb128> MacSlow, the button you always use to post review comments before having inline ones
<Saviq> MacSlow, so until you save that, they're only stored in your browser to keep them safe
<Saviq> MacSlow, before "Unmerged revisions"
<MacSlow> doh
 * MacSlow feels slightly stupid...
<MacSlow> but to a part also regards this as UI-fail
<seb128> it is an ui fail yes
<Saviq> +1
<Saviq> there's a few still
<dandrader> greyback, done with the papi bureaucracy. what can I do now in the qtcomp front?
<greyback> dandrader: it qtubuntu ok?
<greyback> is
<dandrader> greyback, yes. I updated it accordingly
<dandrader> should probably trigger new builds for the ppa
<greyback> dandrader: ok cool
<dandrader> mzanetti any idea why is it listing 2 platform-api packages? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/phone-right-edge/+packages
<Saviq> dandrader, one's still building
<Saviq> dandrader, the new one is pending, the old one still published, will change to published/superseded, accordingly
<dandrader> hmm
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, i add that as an invokable in the class that implements scopsoverviewresults, not in the resultmodel in general, right?
<om26er> greyback, unity's scrolling performance gets an impact when the Scopes Scope is loaded. After that scrolling in Apps scope is also slowed down.
<greyback> om26er: correct
<greyback> om26er: I've a fix to improve that, but it's still not perfect.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, meh, does it really matter?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well how do you justify
<tsdgeos> Q_INVOKABLE int scopeId(QString const& id) const;
<tsdgeos> in ResultsModelInterface ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you're adding proper ScopesResultsModel to unity-api?
<tsdgeos> no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so.. it doesn't matter :)
<om26er> bug 1342103
<tsdgeos> i'm confused
<ubot5> bug 1342103 in Unity 8 "[QtComp] Camera doesn't often work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342103
<tsdgeos> but ok
<om26er> mzanetti, that ^
<greyback> om26er: is the camera app still responding?
<om26er> greyback, yes.
<mzanetti> re
<mzanetti> greyback: right... I remember
<mzanetti> I saw that too
<mzanetti> but wasn't sure if its qtcomp or just camera breakage
<greyback> dandrader: could you check that out please: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342103
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342103 in Unity 8 "[QtComp] Camera doesn't often work" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> dandrader: it might have to do with the fact we are not telling apps when they're focused/unfocused
<greyback> right now, the camera just doesn't work at all for me
<dandrader> greyback, what do you mean by "we are not telling apps when they're focused/unfocused"?
<dandrader> greyback, irrc we do
<greyback> dandrader: if shell unfocuses an app, does the app get notified it is unfocused? I'm not sure we do, at least I didn't see the code where we do that
<greyback> do check please, I could be wrong
<dandrader> greyback, it does
<greyback> ok, then that idea out the window
<dandrader> greyback, or at least it should. I recall I wrote code for that
<dandrader> greyback, called "window activated" in qt terms
<Saviq> MacSlow, still one more inline comment unanswered (you need to click on the "Show diff comments" link in my last comment, or make sure you're looking at "r1003 into r1044" diff)
<MacSlow> Saviq, the sound-hint undefined issue?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm on that
<Saviq> MacSlow, oh ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, fix committed
<Saviq> MacSlow, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, this looks good as diff between qtubuntu-gles before/after qtcomp http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798535/ ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can i assume that scopes in the scope overview categories "all" and "favorite" will have the same uri role if and only if they are the same scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think you can assume that ever, they will have the same hostname part of the uri, but not the whole
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> then i need a way to know if a scope from All is a favorite or not
<tsdgeos> suggestions?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> you and your needs ;P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bad idea: allCategory.indexOf(scope) >= 0
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but other than having a list of favourites somewhere else...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i don't have scope
<tsdgeos> that's the nice part about cards
<tsdgeos> i have no clue of what thye are :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well you have uri, extract the scope name from it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's scope://scope-name/blah
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i was thinking about manually adding a role to the special model
<mhr3> role that will hold the scopeId itself
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that i like more
<tsdgeos> if i have the scopeId i can do lots of stuff
<greyback> Saviq: kinda, it builds the QML plugin again for all arches
<greyback> Saviq: oh sory, that's qtubuntu you've worked on
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it almost feels like this entire thing won't be a major hack... but only almost :P
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, i'll add the role
<greyback> Saviq: you are not setting the arch for the qtubuntu-android to be i386/amd64
<tsdgeos> nice i can do
<tsdgeos> case RoleBackground + 1:
<tsdgeos> never thought about it :D
<Saviq> greyback, that's not between non-gles and -gles
<Saviq> greyback, that's diff between -gles < 0.60 and >= 0.60
 * mzanetti likes what Olga just did to our bug tracker
<greyback> Saviq: oh sorry
<Saviq> +1
<greyback> mzanetti: eh? What changed?
<greyback> Saviq: +1 for me
<Saviq> greyback, yup, both -gles are building now
<greyback> Saviq: magic, thank you
<Saviq> oups, qtubuntu-gles failed :|
<mzanetti> greyback: bug tracker? she's closing all those super old bugs we couldn't close ourselves because we'd need design input
<greyback> mzanetti: ahhh :)
<MacSlow> dednick, updated unclear stand-up notes... does my mic mess up again?
<dednick> MacSlow: you were just talking a bit fast :)
<MacSlow> dednick, ups... sorry :)
<MacSlow> dednick, I'm not that ill anymore :)
<dednick> MacSlow: no prob. just a bit hard to understand without knowing context.
<MacSlow> dednick, sure... the usual trouble for every stand-up note-taker
<mzanetti> mterry: so..... today we've put together some TODO list and took the freedom to put you name on it :D
<mzanetti> mterry: can you help us out with this? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/163nyfh_G90nzQnRdI7IYgrMH_0VdmesBju5jpb4wse0/edit#
<mterry> k
<mterry> mzanetti, I see I'm on packaging changes.   For lp:~unity-team/unity8/mirCompositor I presume
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, and the QtUbuntu one
<mzanetti> mterry: and not sure if you're supposed to help with the main inclusion request too...
<mzanetti> mterry: long story short, we need to get all that stuff landed and would require your help in fixing up the packaging
<mzanetti> whatever it takes
<Saviq> greyback, the TODO file got removed somewhat recently in qtubuntu did it?
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> greyback, k, gotta update the -gles packaging
<Saviq> greyback, at least qtmir-gles built now
<greyback> Saviq: woo. We need separate silo to do a NEW for qtmir though, no? Are you looking after that, do I need to do anything?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we still haven't got people to make unity8 start on the destkop?
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: waht did i need to kill/uninstall?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's been escalated today 'cause it broke tablets, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sudo rm /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Telephony/qmldir
<tsdgeos> ok
<Darth-Apple> Dumb question, but where is the repository for the latest builds of the unity 8 desktop?
<tsdgeos> same place as unity8 non desktop
<tsdgeos> is the same code
<tsdgeos> + a few scripts for lightdm startup maybe
<tsdgeos> in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity8-desktop-session-team/unity8-desktop-session/trunk
<Darth-Apple> Ah
<Darth-Apple> I gave the one from the software center a shot a while back, but it seems pretty out of date
<dandrader> just flashed my N7 with devel-proposed. Launching any app bring in the 3-dots splash screen and then unity8 freezes for good. anyone else experiencing that?
<mhr3> mikenagle_, ping?
<Saviq> dandrader, bug #1340086
<ubot5> bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340086
<Saviq> dandrader, 30s, not for good
<Saviq> dandrader, and there's a fix coming already
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, thanks. I wasn't that patient
<mikenagle_> mhr3
<mhr3> mikenagle_, sent mail
<mikenagle_> mhr3 - sorry too slow off mark. I'll email you back then
<Saviq> larsu, hey, can you please `dch -v 0.2.8-0ubuntu1 "unitymenumodel: add nameOwner property"`in https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-nameowner-property/+merge/226428
<Saviq> larsu, so that we can depend on that change
<larsu> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> larsu, thanks!
<larsu> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> MacSlow, please apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799135/ on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1308011/+merge/225354
<MacSlow> Saviq, pushed update as rev 1005
<Saviq> MacSlow, tx
<dednick> mzanetti: any idea why we cant do recursive instantiation of items in qml? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7799155/
<dednick> kinda pissing me off.
<mzanetti> :D
<dednick> i've done it before, but there was a bit of dodgeyness involved.
<mzanetti> I haven't ever done this
<dednick> sigh... need to use a loader with qml file :(
<mzanetti> Item { SurafaceContainer { anchors.fill: parent } Repeater { delegate: SurfaceContainer {}} }
<mzanetti> dednick: ^
<mzanetti> not working for you?
<mzanetti> ah wait... you need to embed stuff
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess using some Loader magic might be your best chance
<mzanetti> dednick: But your snippet is like this in C++: class Foo { Foo m_foo; }
<mzanetti> not really sure I would want this to work :D
<dednick> mzanetti: well, no. only get the children under certain conditions :)
<dednick> mzanetti: it's a tree.
<mzanetti> yeah... but you want this: class Foo { Foo *m_foo; }
<mzanetti> and * is kinda what the Loader does in QML
<dednick> class Foo { list<Foo> m_foos; }
<Saviq> EOY guys! o/ ;)
<dednick> end of year?
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> thought the same
<mzanetti> feels warm still
<Saviq> you should read G+! ;)
<Saviq> b-day today ;D
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> Saviq: will you do the high pitch voice tomorrow?
<Saviq> ENOREFERENCEFOUND
<mzanetti> aka: party tonight?
<dednick> i have low pitched voice after i've partied...
<Saviq> yeah me too
<dednick> alcohol relaxes throat muscles :)
<Saviq> mzanetti must be going to a different kind of parties...
<dednick> lol
<mzanetti> yeah :D
<dednick> um. when i try to open a recent app, i get the preview?
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah, bug, and I think I saw a MP that fixes it somewhere
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. dont suppose apps not opening at all is also a bug?
<dednick> because it sounds like one to me!
<mzanetti> apps not opening at all?
<dednick> not sure if it's qtmir stuff misbehaving
<mzanetti> hmm... haven't seen that
<mzanetti> dednick: I'm running the latest qtcomp buld here, works fine
<dednick> yeah, it was working earlier...
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: if I'm seeing a qmluitest failure in Jenkins but not locally, is there an easy way to replicate the CI environment?
<mzanetti> mterry: running it with make xvfbtestFoo makes it a bit closer to jenkins
<mzanetti> but not really
<mterry> mzanetti, woah, I think that did replicate the failure
<mterry> the xvfb bit did it
<mzanetti> nice :)
<mterry> mzanetti, so testing with that xvfb test call...  I'm calling greeter.show() on a not-shown greeter.  But the onShownChanged call never happens.  Have you seen similar oddities with xvfb?
<mzanetti> mterry: no, haven't...
<mzanetti> mterry: you sure the greeter isn't in a weird state *before* calling show()?
<mzanetti> mterry: e.g. still destructing contents from a previous hide()
 * mzanetti would say xvfb hasn't brought any surprises to the tests except a little slowdown
<mzanetti> mterry: try a waitForRendering(greeter) before the show call
<mterry> mzanetti, hmm, ok will test
 * mterry hugs mzanetti
<mzanetti> :)
<mterry> mzanetti, waitForRendering worked, you little genius
<mterry> or big genius
<mzanetti> lucky guess
<greyback> kgunn: could you kick off a build of qtmir & unity8 in silo6 please
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-16
<mhall119> Saviq: happy birthday, btw
<kgunn> Saviq: yes...happy bday! hope it was a good one!
<tsdgeos> guys, does xvfbtestPreviewPayments succeed for you ?
<tsdgeos> @unity8: ↑
<tsdgeos> @unity: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, LANG=C
<tsdgeos> still fails
<tsdgeos> very funnily though :D
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> lang doesn't change numeric
<tsdgeos> let's see LC_ALL
<Saviq> right
<tsdgeos> yeah that works now
<Saviq> yeah, LC_ALL sorry
<tsdgeos> didn't we decide against this and make tests work with all locales at the end?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, we decided that tests need to make sure they have their env set up correctly... but it doesn't work with our QmlTest macros, /me needs to fix that
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> it's a bug, no worries
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got linkedin around? check the new job of this guy https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=58421147 :D
<tsdgeos> lol
<Saviq> just couldn't stay away
 * Saviq likes
<tsdgeos> weird, my dash_overview branch has no qmluitests failures
<tsdgeos> i thought it'd fail since i increased the number of dash scopes
<tsdgeos> let's see what autopilot says
<Saviq> gotta go taxes, biab
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why my EdgeDragArea behaves different in ./run.sh than in make tryDash ?
<tsdgeos> ah in try the timer is disabled i think
<tsdgeos> i think i still don't understand fully how to use the EdgeDragArea
<tsdgeos> too much automagic and too few documentation
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... there's a special timing source for testing
<mzanetti> iirc you can even control that from your test
<mzanetti> but I don't think I did that
<mzanetti> ever
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any ETA for when we can expect a backend for the dash overview thing?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, could you write down somewhere all the changes you need?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802652/
<tsdgeos> not much
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what do you expect searches to return?
<tsdgeos> i hanven't really explored searches (as in my fake backend doesn't implement them), but i think what we discussed with saviq was just getting categories back and i guess if their names are not "favorites" and "all" i switch to results view?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it doesn't matter what the categories' names are
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as long as search query != "", you switch to standard LVWPH
<tsdgeos> Saviq: right
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so yeah, just return categories as usual
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but you still want the special ResultsModel in there?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<mhr3> or will the search be animation-free?
<tsdgeos> yes, special resultsmodel there would be great if possible
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's no "Done" on search, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a "back"
<tsdgeos> ok, one weird transition to worry about :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the header one
<Saviq> +less
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/2a.searchbox%20focus.png
<Saviq> https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/5.results.png
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh, right you don't need that scopeIndex method if the user just taps on the result directly, right
<Saviq> mhr3, nope
<tsdgeos> mhr3: correct
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> well
<mhr3> so no need to mangle search resultsmodels
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> let me think :D
<mhr3> beep
<mhr3> the end, you can't change that decision now
<tsdgeos> i don't need the scopeIndex
<tsdgeos> but i need the scopeId role
<tsdgeos> so i can know if that search result is a favorite or not
<tsdgeos> so if you're going to give me one
<tsdgeos> give me both ?
<mhr3> i could just add that role everywhere
<tsdgeos> and waht would it return?
<tsdgeos> just "" ?
<mhr3> same thing it will return for non-scope results
<mhr3> you don't expect the nike result to actually have a scopeId, do you?
<tsdgeos> i expect it to be undefined
<tsdgeos> not ""
<tsdgeos> but nevermind
<mhr3> if you want too much, it can be undefined
<tsdgeos> it's ok
<mhr3> although... hmm, not sure if QVariant() is undefined or null
<tsdgeos> small details noone really cares about :D
<Saviq> mhr3, undefined
<mhr3> good
<Saviq> mhr3, oh can you show me designs for header links?
<mhr3> sure, let me find them
<mhr3> Saviq, page 11 @ https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Y9H3SY2uwbeLZSta9bGdLcyGr-tP0LwHyIUigTnieww/edit#heading=h.ihcuz26wprxs
<mhr3> or 12
<mhr3> depending on your resolution :)
<mhr3> yey good gdocs
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, that helps, I must've been looking at something old
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, should we talk about results-in-previews or not yet?
<mhr3> Saviq, had a quick chat with thomas about it, we're starting to find issues with it :/
<Saviq> mhr3, uh oh, so not yet
<mhr3> Saviq, but the simplest version of it could just could just be {"widget-type": "categories", "query": "foo"}
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah that's what I thought
<mhr3> i don't like it cause it does multiple queries, but well, good enough for v1
<Saviq> mhr3, except I'd rather only have one category
<Saviq> I don't think we should ever expect more in there
<mhr3> hmmm :/
<Saviq> mhr3, but ultimately we can just take the first one and ignore the rest
<mhr3> Saviq, can't you just pretend that you have multiple categories widgets if there are multiple categories?
<Saviq> mhr3, pretend as in not display them?
<mhr3> pretend as in expand one widget into multiple
<mhr3> s/expand/duplicate
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll get into see more / see less, nested delegate management...
<mhr3> oh dear, non-terminated s///, that's gonna bug me now
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<tsdgeos> testDash segfaults
<Saviq> it does indeed
<tsdgeos> i was checking for "Fail!" and that's why i thought all my qmluitests worked ^_^
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> good guy CO
<tsdgeos> -o+i
<mhr3> Saviq, my problem is that if it doesn't support multiple categories, you not only have to do 2 queries, but (preview + number of cat widgets)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the upstart thing seems confirmed only happens in restart and not stop+start, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can we change our code not to do restart ever? :D
<mhr3> Saviq, and iirc, every design i saw using that had the artist info + at least 2 other cats
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's almost fixed
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm hmmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't do restart
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but maybe if you do stop/start in quick succession, it's triggered as well..
<Saviq> mhr3, show me?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess you should comment in the bug saying we don't do restart :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is the only way I could reproduce...
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't die for me during autopilot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it does for you, maybe try and collect the same data I did
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> let me make sure qmluitests pass
<mhr3> Saviq, 12 @ https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/16-RX9drsBRWxQq7upD-nlin-D1NodBp8ICiLQwy262c/edit
<tsdgeos> and then i'll run autopilot
<tsdgeos> and see what's up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wanna me build a package for you?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with the bugfix?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure :)
<Saviq> mhr3, that's a search, not a preview
<mhr3> Saviq, and the reason why we're trying to turn in into a preview
<Saviq> mhr3, TBH it starts looking to me like we shouldn't have anything special for previews at all, then, but just allow more card types in standard search
<Saviq> mhr3, because suddenly they will want see all in previews, category headers behaving like in search etc.
<mhr3> Saviq, fundamentally the second screen is a preview of the artist, it being search is a design hack
<mhr3> Saviq, but yes, i don't think anyone thought about the behavior of the results widget in the preview
<mhr3> Saviq, so leave for next week?
<Saviq> mhr3, so from my PoV if we want multiple categories in previews (that are in a single widget), that's not happening
<Saviq> not for RTM
<mhr3> then some result cards will be interactive:false
<mhr3> and again without any indication :/
<Saviq> mhr3, I was only expecting a single category per widget, no expansion or such
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure why your last statement?
<mhr3> Saviq, cause they will still want that screen, so the big artist card will be search result, and it's just an info card, no tap action, no preview
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure what you want me to say
<mhr3> "this is crazy"? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, which part?
<mhr3> i want you to say that
<Saviq> but which part?
<Saviq> the interactive: false?
<mhr3> all of it really
<mhr3> misusing searches to display info
<Saviq> mhr3, that's fine
<Saviq> I mean sure, that's wrong
<Saviq> but doesn't weigh into the fact that
<Saviq> reality is what I said, we can try and squeeze single-category-per-widget, no expansion or anything like that
<Saviq> otherwise we start nesting
<mhr3> Saviq, maybe it was supposed to behave like the header link categories
<mhr3> Saviq, oh right... yea those shouldn't be expandable
<mhr3> even if they do have loads of results
<Saviq> mhr3, also no sticky headers
<mhr3> Saviq, ok, my takeaway from this is that we need to talk to design how they wanted it
<Saviq> mhr3, inded
<Saviq> e
<mhr3> wanna do that asap, or on the sprint?
<Saviq> sprint
<tsdgeos> brrr
<tsdgeos> running autopilot locally got 38 failures :S
<tsdgeos> but the 2 that failed on CI actually pass :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/upstart+patch.tar
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> someone i misread as rar
<tsdgeos> and thught
<tsdgeos> what?¿
<Saviq> ;)
<dednick> Saviq: do local upstart configs (in ~/.config/upstart) override the ones in /usr/share/upstart ?
<mhr3> Saviq, omg omg, did you fix upstart???
<Saviq> dednick, the ones in /usr/share/upstart/sessions/
<Saviq> dednick, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, jodh did (maybe)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. so a user could change the unity8 startup environment without root access? hmm..
<Saviq> dednick, well, yeah, they could echo "FOO=blah" > ~/.profile, too
<Saviq> dednick, why?
<Saviq> dednick, users generally have power over what's happening in their session...
<dednick> Saviq: user can change trusted socket to a local file through an environment variable = bad (as far as i can see it)
<Saviq> dednick, they can also launch apps without confinement
<mhr3> dednick, we just need to s/trusted/kinda trusted/ :)
<Saviq> dednick, as long as *apps* can't do it, it's fine
<dednick> Saviq: but won't any app have access to ~/.config/upstart ?
<Saviq> dednick, nope
<Saviq> dednick, confined apps only have write access to their own folder
<dednick> oh. well that's fine then.
<Saviq> dednick, and they only have read access to the minimal set of devices / files that's required for them to work
<Saviq> dednick, FTR https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do we define "Search screen" for the purpose of disabling dsah overview,  current scope has a searchquery != "" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as everywhere else we do
<Saviq> mhr3, we should probably have a think about this some time ↑↑
<Saviq> mhr3, like do changed departments, filters constitute a search?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, for example design specifies that departments are done only when not doing actual search
<mhr3> eh, as in query == ""
<mhr3> but dep_id can be changing
<mhr3> same for filters
<Saviq> mhr3, right, I think you might need to expose "isSurfacing" or something...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but TBH I really don't see why the limitation to not go into overview when searching / previewing...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: don't look at me :d
<mhr3> +1, feels very artificial
<Saviq> greyback, good news
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/gles-sync-20140716/+merge/227000 is what we'll need for qtmir-gles packages whenever releasing them
<Saviq> s/them/qtmir/
<Saviq> greyback, it will pick up the source from which qtmir itself got built
<Saviq> packaging updates need to be cloned, too, though
<Saviq> but at least no carrying source around
<greyback> Saviq: nice! Has qtubuntu similar?
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/gles-qtcomp-refactor/+merge/226870
<greyback> Saviq: bootiful
<Saviq> greyback, indeed
<greyback> Saviq: so walk me through a future qtubuntu landing. I've a MR for qtubuntu. I create same MR for qtubuntu/gles. I propose both for a silo. Everything just works?
<Saviq> greyback, you propose a MR for qtubuntu, put it in a silo and build
<Saviq> greyback, then you get the version qtubuntu got and prep a MR for qtubuntu/gles
<Saviq> greyback, add to silo, reconfigure, build
<Saviq> greyback, if you know the version you'll get, you can add them together, but need to build one after the other
<greyback> hence the "X-Auto-Uploader: no-rewrite-version"
<Saviq> greyback, yes, we want the exact same version qtubuntu got
<greyback> got it
<Saviq> greyback, only -0ubuntu1 we might need to bump for no-change rebuilds and such
<dednick> Saviq: hey. did you know that qt apps segfault on clean exit?
<dednick> on phone.
<Saviq> dednick, they were doing that from time to time, but no, I didn't know recently
<dednick> Saviq: if started by commandline. dont know of any apps which actually perform a clean exit though... most are stopped through u8
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, confirmed
<Saviq> dednick, reporting now
<Saviq> dednick, crash in mirclient
<dednick> Saviq: ah, how did you get a trace? mine was useless
<dednick> can you post the stacktrace?
<Saviq> dednick, waited for apport to collect
<Saviq> dednick, and got it from the .crash
<dednick> probably dont have symbols
<Saviq> dednick, I don't have symbols either...
<tvoss> Saviq, dednick o/
<Saviq> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1342694
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1342694 not found
<dednick> Saviq: thanks. tvoss ^
<Saviq> oh wait, gotta subscribe 'im
<Saviq> done
<greyback> Saviq: plz subscribe me too
<Saviq> greyback, done
<Saviq> will make public once it retraces anyway
<greyback> ta
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> sometimes I get scopes into a state where I can't drag them left/right any more. only up/down
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you getting a crash when you tap on an app in qtcomp?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no
<mzanetti> dandrader: define "app"
<dandrader> mzanetti, any app
<dandrader> mzanetti, I just flashed and added the ppa
<mzanetti> on the app surface?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: nope... works fine here
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm using the silo
<mzanetti> dandrader: you're using the phone-right-edge ppa?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> hmm... not sure when that was rebuilt the last time
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I should not use the ppa anymore?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... I switched to the silo lately as kgunn keeps that up-to-date for us
<mzanetti> dandrader: but both should work, you just might need to trigger rebuilds on the packages in the right-edge ppa
<kgunn> mzanetti: dandrader|afk ....i saw a lot of choo-choo silo6 build pings....i assume we've rebuilt all at this point....i think
<kgunn> we need upload lp:~unity-team/qtubuntu/qtubuntu-gles & lp:~unity-team/qtmir/qtmir-gles
<kgunn> per Saviq's mail ^
<kgunn> Saviq: is "ignore twins" ok ? or still we need to upload those packages ?
<dandrader> kgunn, where's that silo and how do I use it?
<dandrader> and what's "choo-choo"?
<kgunn> dandrader: you naughty boy... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8/QtComp
<kgunn> silo 6....all the instructions are there ^
<dandrader> kgunn, ok, thanks!
<kgunn> choo-choo is freenoded irc bot on #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo
<kgunn> that tells you when stuff is built, reconfig'd, failed, merged, uploaded etc in your silo
<kgunn> dandrader: you can join it, and it'll tell you when silo6 is being built (i already had added your irc nick to be pung)
<kgunn> dednick: so does the ~mirconnection fail only for command line launched apps? or all apps ?
<kgunn> fail....crash rathe
<kgunn> r
<dednick> kgunn: not sure. i'll try
<dednick> kgunn: happens with app-launch as well
<Saviq> kgunn, you shouldn't need to ignore twins any more
<kgunn> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> kgunn, I added the MPs that create the twins now
<Saviq> kgunn, but any time you rebuild qtmir or qtubuntu, we'll need to bump the respective -gles MPs and rebuild those afterwards, too
<kgunn> Saviq:  yep...got it (bump = empty commit? +reconfig)
<Saviq> kgunn, no, just bump https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/gles-sync-20140716/+merge/227000 or https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtubuntu/gles-qtcomp-refactor/+merge/226870 respectively
<Saviq> kgunn, and rebuild
<Saviq> kgunn, bump == sync the changelog version with what ends up in the silo
<Saviq> kgunn, basically `dch -v $the-non-gles-version`
<kgunn> Saviq: oh i see....this is the magic i didn't understand....
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, we just magicked it this morning
<kgunn> lol
<Saviq> kgunn, basically what happens:
<Saviq> kgunn, you build qtmir in silo
<Saviq> kgunn, then you prepare an MP for qtmir-gles that adds a changelog entry for the same version the silo gave up for qtmir, and update the silo number in debian/watch
<Saviq> kgunn, then you add that MP to the same silo and reconfigure
<Saviq> and build -gles
<Saviq> kgunn, in case you rebuild qtmir, you need to update the -gles changelog bump and rebuild it as well
<kgunn> yep, that all makes sense....so upon a rebuild it'll actually fail for the gles's
<kgunn> until you bump/rebuild
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> you always need to build non-gles first
<Saviq> kgunn, all this because now -gles packages get the qtmir tarball directly from the PPA
<Saviq> kgunn, the -gles bzr branch carries no source, just the debian/ folder
<kgunn> yep...i see it in those mp's you linked
<Saviq> it's a bit convoluted, but feels sanest and safest, and easiest to follow (because there's an actual branch, with only relevant changes)
<Saviq> and no need for manual uploads to the silo and such
<kgunn> dednick: silo18 will work for purpose of progress right? i mean its annoying, but guys doing payment service can progress
<dednick> kgunn: we ned to update unity8 to set an environment variable. just testing now.
<dednick> tvoss: we're going with the env var rather than the hack in unity8 right?
<tvoss> dednick, yup
<tvoss> dednick, please file a bug to remind us of the todo to clean up
<dandrader> Saviq, what's the story with those -gles packages? What do they do? I'm lost...
<kgunn> thostr_: ^ one sec, looks like we'll need to add one more mp to that silo
<Saviq> dandrader, we need them for the i386 emulator
<kgunn> hmmm....
<kgunn> dednick: actually, cemil marked mir silo as to be released (which i suppose is actually ok)....should we just get a seperate silo ?
<Saviq> dandrader, so they basically are built from the same source that normal packages, but build against GL ES instead of GL (until Qt supports live switching / detection)
<dednick> kgunn: yeah, it can be done separately
<thostr_> tedg: ^
<dednick> just needs a mod to the upstart conf file to use trust sessions
<om26er> kgunn, is the qtcomp silo ready  with latest changes ?
<Saviq> mterry, re "isn't that what -f is for"... sure, it is, but it will also load fake unity, fake foo, fake bar... and it will change the current behaviour
<Saviq> mterry, I basically think, if possible, the default behaviour of ./run.sh at least should be that it doesn't require unlock
<tedg> dednick, Can you ping me when that gets a silo.
<tedg> ?
<dednick> tedg: yup
<kgunn> om26er: lemme check
<kgunn> om26er: yes
<mterry> Saviq, I'm not thrilled with making "the real run.sh" be a half-mock monstrosity, but sure.  easy to do
<Saviq> mterry, I'm not thrilled about having to enter my password everytime I run it....
<Saviq> mterry, and sure, once we get split greeter, we'd just launch unlocked, but until then it would get really annoying to have to unlock every time
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't see anything in lp:qtmir/gles that makes it build qtmir sources differently (like a compile or config argument or something)
<dandrader> Saviq, how does that magic happens?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's greyback's doing
<mterry> Saviq, hrm...  I don't suppose there's a way to do QML2_IMPORT_PATH but for only one module instead of a directory of modules...?
<Saviq> dandrader, but the least of it is that it depends on the gles -dev packages http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles/view/head:/debian/control
<Saviq> mterry, unfortunately not
<Saviq> mterry, but maybe you can abuse nonmirplugins
<Saviq> mterry, same as we have the mock Unity.Application
<Saviq> mterry, which would kind-of make sense
<mterry> kind of...  :)
<Saviq> mterry, adverse effect would be an X11 unity session... but no one does that anyway
<dandrader> Saviq, ahhh... right!
<mterry> Saviq, and if they do, they have a greeter right?
<Saviq> mterry, sure, they would (but they don't)
<Saviq> mterry, I know what you mean, I understand it's not ideal, but it'll get really really annoying real soon
<mterry> Saviq, I always tend to run with -f so I don't know your pain, but I can imagine
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I rarely run with -f
<Saviq> and I think most of us do
<Saviq> dednick, looks like Mir '
<Saviq> 'innit
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1342694/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342694 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGSEGV in _M_release()" [Medium,New]
<dednick> Saviq: yup, that it does
<mterry> Saviq, run.sh takes a while on my machine to load up.  It didn't used to.  does that happen for you?
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1340086
<ubot5> bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340086
<Saviq> mterry, update / restart telephony-service
<mterry> ah great
<mhr3> tsdgeos, is your overview branch pushed anywhere?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_overview/+merge/226449
<mhr3> thx
<mhr3> i'll try to hack the plugin to do what you need
<mterry> Saviq, I'm not thrilled with installing it in nonmirplugins for actual installation, but how do you feel about creating a symlink in builddir/nonmirplugins when using ./run.sh?  It's hacky, but it's a development/testing thing anyway
<Saviq> mterry, could work
<mterry> Saviq, OK done, let me know what you think
<mterry> what happened to the meeting?
<mterry> did we do mumble today after all?
<Saviq> mterry, hangout!
<Saviq> dednick, ↑
<mterry> I was there since 20 minutes ago, link must have changed
<Saviq> oh you're here ;)
<dednick> :)
<Saviq> mterry, sometimes it happens that even though you have the same link, you're on a different hangout ;)
<mhall119> mhr3: we talked briefly the other day about what it would take to support running scopes using the new APIs against the scopes test tool on Trusty, I need to get a little more information about how much work would actually be involved in that
<mhall119> my take-away from that conversation was that it's the test tool itself that needs the most backporting work
<mhall119> because it uses some new Unity 8 components that aren't in 14.04
<mhr3> mhall119, right, which ultimately means you'd be backporting u8 itself
<mhall119> all of it, or just the components that are shared with the test tool?
<mhr3> all of it... but of course you could try to separate it completely
<mhall119> does the test tool use a separate copy, or does it load them from the same system location as Unity 8?
<mhr3> same location
<mhall119> if we made a copy of those components that it uses, and shipped backported versions of them with the test tool itself, would that be enough? Or do the components themselves have dependencies that we'd need to backport?
<mhr3> Saviq, any idea how complex would it be to separate it and run in T?
<Saviq> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<mhall119> Saviq: why?
<Saviq> mhall119, because it's work that we don't have time for for another month at least
<mhr3> Saviq, estimate, not asking you to do it
<Saviq> mhall119, and it's something that will hinder progress
<Saviq> mhr3, estimating is work, too, have no idea
<mhall119> what mhr3 said
<Saviq> we just use what UITK / Qt 5.3 give us
<Saviq> as we can get it
<Saviq> all that would have to be backported
<Saviq> and there was a plan to use utopic LXC on trusty
<Saviq> something that stgraber has shown - he ever ran a utopic unity8 desktop session
<mhall119> Saviq: to run a utopic version of the test tool on a trusty desktop?
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, just a full utopic environment in LXC
<mhall119> I haven't heard of that one yet
<mhr3> the question is whether that can be "official" dev story
<mhall119> mhr3: taking a different path for a moment, how much work would it be to make the trusty test tool *work* with utopic-targeted scopes, even if it doesn't *look* the same as the utopic Unity 8?
<mhall119> just something to let scope devs check that their code is returning results?
<mhr3> mhall119, depends... how much can it break trusty's u8?
<mhall119> not at all
<mhr3> mhall119, then no
<mhall119> all I'm after is the ability to start a new scope project on my trusty laptop, run it, and see the sample results the template is giving
<mhall119> right now I can't do that
<mhr3> mhall119, you can, but only with old api
<mhr3> which is pointless anyway
<mhall119> I'm guessing the QtC templates are already using the new API then, because it doesn't work
<mhall119> creating a new scope project and then immediately running it fails
<mhr3> then you're not really running T, are you? you have qtc from a ppa
<mhall119> yes, that's the officially supported way to get the Ubuntu SDK
<mhall119> everybody using the SDK on Trusty should be getting it from the PPA
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<mhr3> then the only option is using the cmd line client :)
<mhall119> what is that?
<mhr3> tool that sends a query to scope and prints the results it returned
<mhr3> of course it isn't integrated with qtc... for obvious reasons
<cwayne> wait hold up that exists?
<mhr3> cwayne, ofc
<cwayne> how did i not know these things
<mhr3> cwayne,
<mhr3> $ dpkg -S `which scopes-client `
<mhr3> libunity-scopes-cli: /usr/bin/scopes-client
<mhall119> E: Unable to locate package libunity-scopes-cli
<mhr3> mhall119, trusty didn't have it
<mhall119> so that's not an option either
<mhr3> mhall119, well as you pointed out, latest SDK requires latest scopes lib
<mhr3> mhall119, hmm, wait
<mhr3> if you were to just update u8's scopes plugin things might actually work... ish
<mhr3> mhall119, did you try that?
<mhall119> how do I do that?
<mhr3> mhall119, install all from ppa:unity-team/ppa
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i just pushed search support to dash overview
<tsdgeos> have to investigate why search results are not shown on top
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kthx
<tsdgeos> it's kind of weird
<Saviq> greyback, mterry, btw, there's something wrong in the ppa for i386 emulator, it's removing qtubuntu-android for some reason
<Saviq> maybe a missing Replaces or so
<Saviq> because I can `apt install unity8 qtubuntu-android` and then dist-upgrade and everything's better again
<mterry> odd
<Saviq> mterry, OTOH it might be because of the lack of qtmir-android in the seed
 * Saviq will try to install qtmir-android and then dist-upgrade
<greyback> Saviq: the ubuntu-touch package should depend on qtmir-android there
<Saviq> greyback, yeah yeah, is what I meant, but that can't happen before qtmir is in distro
<Saviq> greyback, good news it's working fine after installing
<greyback> ok that's good
<Saviq> greyback, but that also means (as I wrote in the email) we need a separate silo for qtmir
<Saviq> greyback, or get someone to upload it manually after NEWing
<Saviq> only then can we build the updated ubuntu-touch-meta and land it with the silo
<greyback> Saviq: so which is the best option you think?
<Saviq> greyback, I think we need someone to NEW, copy from PPA to distro manually
<Saviq> greyback, then we drop from silo and add ubuntu-touch
<Saviq> greyback, no need for a separate silo when the result will be the same
<Saviq> greyback, and I assume that's safe is it?
<greyback> Saviq: sounds good
<mhall119> mhr3: wait, I was wrong, you can break Unity 8 on Trusty for all I care
<mhall119> as long as Unity7 works
<greyback> Saviq: need to get qtmir fully reviewed and approved, then will let you know, and we can get those wheels turning
<mhr3> mhall119, good, cause installing that ppa will break it
<Saviq> mhr3, mhall119, I don't think we can have our official dev story to be "be on trusty and upgrade from PPA" either
<mhall119> Saviq: that is our official story for apps
<Saviq> mhall119, well it's not maintainable
<Saviq> mhall119, as our framework grows, the burden of backporting all changes to trusty will be too great
<Saviq> mhall119, or it will block progress on the "tip"
<mzanetti> cwayne: around?
<cwayne> mzanetti: whats up?
<mzanetti> cwayne: hey, you don't happen to have that chinese app around still?
<mzanetti> cwayne: need to test if the splash screen now works with those chars
<cwayne> mzanetti: hm let me find it
<dednick> Saviq: can you review quick? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/trusted-socket.prompt-file/+merge/227051
<Saviq> dednick, please unset in post-stop
<Saviq> mterry, hmm I wanted to land the approved stuff in unity8, can I land your top-ACKed branches, too, or do you want them in your silo?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, slight offset issue fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean dash overview search?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah the results where shown starting at -40 for some reason
<Saviq> heh
<dednick> Saviq: done. and simplified. doesnt need path apparently.
<mterry> Saviq, is-active, dbus-greeter-show, and dialer-above could all land fine.  Though I don't think dialer-above is top-approved
<Saviq> mterry, yes, only the first ones
<mterry> Saviq, yeah that's great to land
<Saviq> dednick, tvoss, don't we generally use =1 for "I don't care about the value"?
<tvoss> Saviq, that's fine with me as well ...
<tvoss> Saviq, although enabled is a bit more verbose
<tvoss> and probably more self-documenting
<Saviq> yeah ok
<dednick> eh. i just changed to 1 :)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, how do i run it to get your test backend?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: make tryDash
<tsdgeos> from builddir
<mhr3> ty
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: so what is supposed to happen in the dash overview search click, preview as in regular scope results or going to that scope?
<mhr3> noone knows :)
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing
<tsdgeos> i can go home then
<tsdgeos> oh wait i'm at home
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nothing? really?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for scopes → go to that scope, other results → nothing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how i know if it's a scope?
<mhr3> where nothing == handle that uri
<Saviq> mhr3, no, *NOTHING*
<tsdgeos> wait what?
<mhr3> Saviq, hm?
<Saviq> or well, maybe no preview ;P
 * Saviq reads
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you're telling me there can be something else other than scopes on scopes search?
<mhr3> of course
<Saviq> heh lol
<Saviq> from the spec:
<Saviq> The top of the search results page displays information matching the query from Wikipedia (if available). IS THIS INFORMATION TAPPABLE? WHAT WOULD OPEN? WIKI WEBSITE OR SCOPE (IF INSTALLED)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that doesn't make any sense, can you please explain?
<Saviq> not very spec-y
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's where smart scope search is being put to die
<Saviq> https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/5.results.png?attachauth=ANoY7cq7Hzx_zDg_bCQVcXivoGRrTIMBPTp6Tx9yxsf-vpi4COTzsg9WmreCInC_jsM8qus7aHhn0CzWcowiD1UGu35GuK3TiMemmxoq7Rx6hpOWcRNiOK-N1JUTn3Heml-3DZ-jkSbWr6zE5jLh_pJhknTRk7WpOybeDE1OJS_ZD5Cs0yH3mRwm-HHAG46Bri0tjvL6BadLrocukc_TuXWeJnRRpqvMoPvkVjS8GiW_19YD4FkvK_U%3D&attredirects=0
<tsdgeos> wait what? why are we showing random wikipedia information in the dash overview?
<Saviq> DAMN google
<mhr3> tsdgeos, cause it's a search
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^ no, don't search for logic in that statement
<tsdgeos> mhr3: might as well show me emails containing that string
<tsdgeos> it's a search!
<tsdgeos> so i'll wear a red kilt
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'm sure it will do that at some point
<tsdgeos> so i still don't have an answer of what should happen :d
<tsdgeos> or rather what i'm supposed to do in onClick
<Saviq> dednick, ACK'ed, shall I land?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, activate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it's a scope, open that scope, otherwise activate
<tsdgeos> ook
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so you send me the scopeId too in the search results right?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, too late, you said you don't need it earlier today
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i can dig the logs, i'm pretty sure i said i did need it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, j/k as i said, i'm adding it everywhere
<tsdgeos> ok
<dednick> Saviq: yes please
<Saviq> dednick, k, silo requested
<Saviq> mhr3, lp:~saviq/unity8/initial-see-all fixed
<Saviq> ugh
<mhr3> Saviq, meant header-links?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but I think I pushed ↑
<mhr3> uh oh
<Saviq> mhr3, nw, fixed
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, http://pad.ubuntu.com/dash-performance-ideas
<mhr3> Saviq, one more thing - if (headerLink) seeAll.visible = false;
<Saviq> mhr3, orly, maybe collapsed-rows = 0 instead?
<mhr3> Saviq, you mean scope should set that?
<Saviq> mhr3, or we do
<mhr3> Saviq, no, scope might want specific number of rows, but doesn't know how many items per row are there
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm k
<mhr3> Saviq, fwiw i already had confirmation from mike that there's either header link or see all, never both
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah I know
<mhr3> hm... although it will be weird cause you'll be able to get those hidden results in preview
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<kgunn> Saviq: curious, for making scopes customizable, is that limited to oem's ? or can any scope writer use the hooks for customizing ?
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe we should filter the preview model for that case
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, misnomer
<Saviq> kgunn, it's scope customization, nothing to do with OEM really
<mhr3> kgunn, is that about the ml thread?
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah, i was about to clarify my mail y'day
<kgunn> just wanted to be accurate
<mhr3> kgunn, scope can set dash background, user can't
<kgunn> ....and as part of that, i know of no plans to bring back user setting background
<kgunn> mhr3: thanks for the confirmation
<kgunn> exactly what i was gonna clarify
<mhr3> Saviq, isn't the preview model just a copy of results model?
<mhr3> but yea, sure filtering that would do the trick
<mhr3> Saviq, unless it's a carousel with header link :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I'll have a look-see tomorrow
<Saviq> o/
<dandrader> kgunn, the silo is missing the latest qtubuntu and platform api. build seems to have failed due to some missing build deps....
<kgunn> dandrader: ok, lemme look
<kgunn> dandrader: ok....last handful of builds for that silo have succeeded, there's a 2 day old platform-api package set and 2 day old qtubuntu
<kgunn> i know greyback has been building targeted packages (unity8 or qtmir only etc)
<kgunn> dandrader: so are you specifically needing those to be rebuilt ?
<dandrader> kgunn, yes platform-api and qtubuntu. well I'm building them myself locally now but it would be nice to have them up-to-date in the silo
<kgunn> dandrader: ok, i'll kick it off...
<dandrader> kgunn, as it would contain the papi API renaming that ricmm asked
<kgunn> dandrader: just platform-api & qtubuntu ? or any other packages ?
<dandrader> kgunn, just those
<kgunn> ok, greyback & mzanetti fyi ^
<greyback> ack
<greyback> kgunn: unity8 has had some more small fixes, could include that
<kgunn> ack and included
<kgunn> dandrader: note, it'll be a 2 step build, i gotta build the twin for qtubuntu
<Saviq> kgunn, fyi the twin packages only affect i386 emulator
<mhall119> Saviq: I updated to image 133, now I have 2 "Recent" sections one with thumbnails or running apps and one with 6 launchers
<mhall119> the launchers don't seem to change with actual app usage
<Saviq> mhall119, bug #1341713
<ubot5> bug 1341713 in Unity 8 "Title for "recent" category shown when there are no items" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341713
<Saviq> mhall119, on the SDK topic, I believe Jolla's approach to supply the SDK as a VirtualBox VM gets you really high return rate
<Saviq> mhall119, we could do the same, and slightly modify that approach to also support lower overhead with LXC
<mhall119> Saviq: we could, but we also want to support desktop development, which Jolla doesn't have to concern themselves with
<Saviq> mhall119, well, yes, but for desktop development you develop on the platform you target
<Saviq> mhall119, meaning that if you target trusty, you develop on trusty, if you target newer releases, you develop on newer releases
<mhall119> Saviq: yes, and that's the plan
<Saviq> mhall119, then why are we talking about developing for utopic phone on trusty?
<mhall119> the issue right now is that you can't target trusty for scopes, and you can't run then on utopic in a vm
<kgunn> Saviq: ack,  so i can ignore twins until the end (when we land)
<Saviq> you can't? why?
<Saviq> kgunn, more or less, yes
<mhall119> Saviq: I'm looking for the easiest/fastest way to support scope development from trusty
<mhall119> Saviq: 1) the SDK is broken, but even when it's fixed 2) you can't run the scopes test tool in the emulator
<Saviq> mhall119, right, not in emulator, but you could run it in a utopic chroot/container with little problem
<mhall119> Saviq: then that might be our best solution
<Saviq> mhall119, you could even run QtCreator out of that, to basically get a utopic QtCreator on your trusty desktop
<kgunn> dandrader: were you messin' around with input ?
<kgunn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180089781/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.qtubuntu_0.60%2B14.10.20140716-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dandrader> kgunn, you've to build platform-api *before* qtubuntu
<kgunn> dandrader: ok...yeah, out of order, restart qtubuntu now
<dandrader> kgunn, that error is because the new qtubuntu is still using the old platform-api
<kgunn> dandrader|afk: we're good to go, packages built
<kgunn> greyback:  ^ if you're using
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> cheers
 * kgunn goes to flash
<dandrader> kgunn, thanks
<kgunn> dandrader: greyback mzanetti...oh man, smooth & fast....love it....let's land it!
<greyback> kgunn: that comment makes me happy, thank you
<kgunn> greyback: really really great job guys
<kgunn> josharenson: i still want #s ^  ;)
<josharenson> kgunn, of course :-)
<josharenson> but this is good to hear
<josharenson> kgunn, might not be as important _now_, but I wanted to discuss the specific use cases you were concerned about, just to make sure we're on the same page
<josharenson> Does "ubuntu-app-launch" work? Not sure if its broken or I'm using it wrong.
<josharenson> ok, I made it kind of work...
<greyback> josharenson: you need to give it the exact app id, else it fails. Getting exact appId not the easiest thing in the world sadly
<josharenson> greyback, I see that... would be nice if you could just use the output from 'click list'
<greyback> josharenson: indeed. Wonder if that's worth suggesting actually
<greyback> tedg: is there any easy way to get appIds that are installed on the system?
<greyback> ubuntu-app-launch not that useful if you can't easily find appIds
<tedg> greyback, Eh, not formally. But you can do an: ls ~/.cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop/
<tedg> greyback, And ubuntu-app-triplet will turn package names into appids.
<greyback> tedg: there is not a 1-to-1 connection between package names and appIds though, is there?
<tedg> greyback, Not always, but largely.
<tedg> This is kinda fun: click list | cut -f 1 | xargs -n 1 ubuntu-app-triplet
<tedg> Really want to get to making a UAL bash autocomplete script, but haven't found the time.
<greyback> tedg: ubuntu-app-list would be nicer
<tedg> Than autocomplete? You'd get the same functionality with "ubuntu-app-launch <tab><tab>"
 * tedg loves autocomplete
<greyback> that can be step 2, but step 1 would be an easy way to list the apps that I have installed
<greyback> kinda hard to script <tab><tab>
<tedg> Hmm, I'd hope scripts would be more specific than just "all the apps I have installed"
<greyback> I try to maintain the philosophy that it's better to give users the data than not to. If they shoot themselves in the foot, it's their own fault, but at least they can if they want to
<tedg> Well, right now all the data is the there, there's just a greater barrier to getting it than you want to overcome :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-17
<achiang> trying to use sqlite3 in my qml/qt app (build host is trusty). should i be using the system's libsqlite3-dev package, or is there some Qt version of that package to use?
<achiang> reason i'm asking is because i encounter this during cmake: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7807167/
<achiang> but also encountering this during runtime: http://blog.forwardbias.in/2011/08/when-sqlite-queries-fail-for-no-reason.html
<achiang> so wondering if ubuntu suffers that issue or not
<achiang> hm, nevermind. dumb question
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did we lose qmluitests altogether in CI?
<tsdgeos> configuring fails :/
<tsdgeos> fginther: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> oh come on
<tsdgeos> why does unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.GenericScopeViewEmulatorTestCase.test_open_preview fail in remote and not for me :/
<tsdgeos> we don't record videos of autopilot anymore?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we do
<tsdgeos> couldn't find it
<Saviq> FYI, I'm incapacitated
<Saviq> laptop died
<tsdgeos> for https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2329/
<Saviq> doesn't get through POST
<tsdgeos> used to be in build artifacts, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, gotta call Dell, hope they'll make it happen yesterday
<Saviq> tomorrow I mean
<Saviq> though yesterday'd be better
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed no video there
<Saviq> :|
<Saviq> brb
<Saviq> huh, apparently you can hit Dell Tech Support via Twitter these days ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah well
<tsdgeos> twitter is about the only way i get companies to do what i need
<tsdgeos> get infinite calls of company X and ask them to stop calling -> nope
<tsdgeos> complain on twitter -> yes sure, of course we're sorry (have to see if they still call again though)
<Saviq> never tried yet
<Saviq> and TBH love Dell support for not bullsh$tting, I told them it doesn't go past POST, response was "OK, we need to replace the motherboard, will be there tomorrow"
<Saviq> this is probably the single best feature of Dell's notebooks (or well, you could say they shouldn't break at all...)
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you paid some extra support, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, NBD, but it's money well spent
<Saviq> 4 years, too
<tsdgeos> i'll think about it with my refresh laptop
<Saviq> not sure of course what the actual cost was
<seb128> Saviq, jibel: bug #1336675 ... isn't the sim unlock dialog part of unity8?
<Saviq> but something in the order of €300-350 probably
<ubot5> bug 1336675 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "SIM unlock - UI hangs when user enters wrong PIN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336675
<Saviq> seb128, it is
 * seb128 reassign
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> jibel seemed to insist it's a setting issue for some reason ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, it's probably an indicator-network one actually
<Saviq> yeah, as pat assigned
<seb128> Saviq, that's where Pat reassigning it, but jibel disagreed and put it back on settings
<Saviq> seb128, I'll actually verify in a mo, flashing now and got a locked SIM here
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<jibel> seb128, there is a system-settigns crash that's why I reassigned. I can retry but I don't like the idea of locking  my sim card :)
<seb128> jibel, having some sort of bt would be nice, settings are not even supposed to be running at this time
<Saviq> jibel, can't confirm your bug, where were you putting the wrong PIN? after "Unlock SIM" in the indicator?
<Saviq> jibel, put wrong PIN twice and then the correct one, all worked
<Saviq> except for the "you have foo tries" label, which got displayed in a random place
<jibel> Saviq, on the keypad, after you select 'Unlock SIM' in the indicator, you enter the wrong pin and validate
<Saviq> jibel, yeah, worked here
<Saviq> put the wrong one twice
<jibel> Saviq, on second try the UI froze completely
<jibel> Saviq, I'll try again
<Saviq> ktx
<jibel> Saviq, seems to be okay now. I'm closing the reporT.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the qmluitests fail looks like a network issue
<Saviq> hopefully temporary
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you think so? seems like a package is conflicting or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah the last one, I've seen that before, it looks like cgmanager does not configure due to a post-install script fail
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cgmanager/0.27-0ubuntu7
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but apparently stuck in proposed
<tsdgeos> grrr
<tsdgeos> unstuck!
<Saviq> caused a regression in lxc autpkgtests
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Saviq> although that looks like a misattribution...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the ap test failed for me here on dash_overview branch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: interesting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although differently
<tsdgeos> Saviq: log?
<Saviq> and it might be a result of small screen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7807918/
 * Saviq tries on external screen only
<tsdgeos> yeah i think it's failing to swipe
<Saviq> yeah it selected some text in my terminal
<Saviq> yeah passed on 1080p
<greyback> Saviq: how does it feel to be an orange-sunglasses-wearing Apple hipster?
<Saviq> greyback, not too great, I'm not dealing well with the keyboard (mostly Fn, alt, cmd and F? keys get me)
<Saviq> I've been using this from time to time, but working on this isn't that great
<greyback> Saviq: you'll get used to it :)
<Saviq> greyback, no I won't, getting my shiny Dell back tomorrow ;P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we are in dash overview, search, select a scope that is a favorite, so we go back to regular dash (not a temp scope), when showing dash overview again, is it still in search?
<tsdgeos> i vote no
<Saviq> dednick, terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<boost::program_options::unknown_option> >'
<Saviq>   what():  unrecognised option 'prompt-file'
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no no
<dednick> Saviq: erm. huh?
<dednick> what's that from~?
<Saviq> dednick, unity8 startup after the env change in unity8.conf
<dednick> hm.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no no means yes? or means you agree with me doubly?
<dednick> damn. maybe alan_g's change hasn't been released in image
<dednick> didn't think it'd matter though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when you close the overview, you reset it
<dednick> alan_g: ^ ?
<greyback> tsdgeos: "no no" != yes
<greyback> :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: depends on the programming langauge ;)
<alan_g> dednick: which change? what is "image" built from?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: okidoki
<greyback> no means no, and no no also means no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you asked just one question, you'd know which one the answer is for ;)
<Saviq> aaanyway
<Saviq> yeah, reset it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i actually only asked one question, even if it was long :D
<Saviq> indeed ;)
<greyback> no no no no no no no no no no no no there's no limit
<anpok> sometimes one no does not cut it
<Saviq> greyback, you're in a good mood today ;P
<Saviq> alan_g, I'm getting abort after setting the MIR_SERVER_PROMPT_FILE env var
<dednick> alan_g: the prompt-file work in mir.
<Saviq> does Mir interpret all MIR_SERVER_* vars, trying to match them to command-line options?
<dednick> Saviq, alan_g: sounds like a bug in mir though. setting env vars shouldnt abort if they aren't being used...
<anpok> Saviq: afaik yes
<Saviq> yikez
<Saviq> dednick, ok, I'll drop it from our silo for now, then
<alan_g> Saviq: all the variables starting MIR_SERVER_ must be valid options
<dednick> Saviq: hm. which silo is it?
<Saviq> dednick, 3, unity8 updates
<alan_g> It is sensible to reject misspellings
<Saviq> dednick, I'll add to silo 18 then
<dednick> Saviq: i think 18 has been marked for release already
 * alan_g still wants to remove the hack that ignores misspellings on the command line
<Saviq> dednick, ok hmm
<Saviq> dednick, nope, it's been blocked by the clean exit
<Saviq> camako, can I add a unity8 MP to silo 18? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/trusted-socket.prompt-file/+merge/227051 this one
<dednick> Saviq: ok. might as well add it in there as well. since it's related
<Saviq> yeah owners are not around anyway
<camako> Saviq, I don't know how that'd affect packages already built... It shouldn't invalidate anything right?
<Saviq> camako, nope
<Saviq> camako, isn't it 4am where you at?
<camako> Saviq, nope, I'm in Turkey :-)
<Saviq> camako, not what the directory says! ;)
<camako> saviq, though we'd need to do another round of testing
<camako> Saviq, just for a few weeks for the summer... My base is still TX
<Saviq> camako, we can release it later separately if you'd rather, dednick?
<Saviq> what's the impact when the var's not there?
<dednick> Saviq: trust sessions wont work
<camako> saviq, it's okay.. go for it
<Saviq> so why isn't it in silo 18 in the first place :D
<dednick> Saviq: because yeterday it was marked for release, but then i think we found the issue with clean exit
<Saviq> camako, what's the ETA on silo 18? I've a unity8 landing in flight, will have to rebuild anyway after that lands, so might not add it there just yet
<dednick> later
<Saviq> dednick, 'stood
<Saviq> ETA on my silo landing would be about an hour
<camako> saviq, silo 18 is being tested by myself and tvoss, as we speak. The clean exit fix...
<Saviq> camako, ok, land it then, we'll land the env var separately
<camako> saviq, sure.. I think it'll land faster that way
<Saviq> yeah agreed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you wanna check your changes with autopilot3... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2341/console
<Saviq> brb
<tsdgeos> yeah...
<tsdgeos> damnit :D
<tsdgeos> that much wait for nothing
 * Saviq fixed the keyboard (except the damn Fn is still on the far left :P)
<Saviq> come on, muscle mem, kick in!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, search done
<tsdgeos> did we get any answer on what needs to happen for the corner cases we asked about?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> gtg file tax reports, biab
<dednick> tsdgeos: hey. having a problem with not being able to read a qt property from qml. "QMetaProperty::read: Unable to handle unregistered datatype 'QList<TestObj*>"
<dednick> which one do i have to register? seem to have tried everything, but doesnt work...
<facundobatista> Holas
<mhr3> dednick, qRegisterMetaType<QList<...>>("QList<...>") ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: i think by just making it be a QList<QObject *> it should work
<tsdgeos> or you do what mhr3 says
<dednick> tsdgeos: TestObj is a qobject
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure, just change the declaration to be QObject *
<mhr3> then indeed what tsdgeos said :)
<dednick> tsdgeos: it's class TestObj : public QObject
<tsdgeos> dednick: declaration of the property
<dednick> tsdgeos: i c
<tsdgeos> it can be solved registering the list or the list and the pointer too
<tsdgeos> but if you're not too attached to the list being a QList<TestObj*> instead of a 'QList<QObject*> the second is just an easier fix
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but when doing what i suggested it would be just an opaque type in qml, instead of an array, right?
<tsdgeos> hmmmmm
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> not sure tbh
<mzanetti> Saviq: about silo 6. afaics we still can't just dist-upgrade to that one.
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that a problem or something that won't be a problem when landed?
<dednick> tsdgeos: thanks. it was namespaces that was mucking me about...
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> or that
<dednick> would be nice if qmllistproperty worked with repeaters...
<tsdgeos> qml scoping is weird
<tsdgeos> aka bad :D
<tsdgeos> most of the times
<dednick> hm. i thought repeaters worked with lists
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^ ?
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> should work wiht an object list yes
<tsdgeos> is it not working?
<dednick> tsdgeos: not with a QList<TestObj*>
<dednick> which is a qobject and registered
<dednick> think it only works with QQmlListReference
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you see if it works with a QList<QObject*>
<tsdgeos> just in case
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> it should work wth TetsObj* too
<tsdgeos> see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-modelviewsdata-cppmodels.html#qobjectlist-based-model
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah, well the property probably has to be a qlist<qobject*>
<tsdgeos> dednick: docu says "will be accessible as named roles when a QList<DataObject*> is exposed to QML"
<dednick> tsdgeos: although the code does "QList<QObject*> dataList;"
<tsdgeos> does it?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> didn't see it
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no ubuntu-touch in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, and there can't be, not until qtmir lands in distro
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack. so that means we're good. Not having some issue that would block landing, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, just ordering
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixPageHeader/+merge/227180
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> wait
<tsdgeos> actually
<tsdgeos> i think it wants to be pageHeader...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: read the commetn i just made
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... need to read more of the code
<tsdgeos> think that comes from the pageheader reordering you did
<mzanetti> yeah, probably
<tsdgeos> lunch
<dednick> tsdgeos: yep. qlist<qobject*> working for me.
<Saviq> paulliu, nice work on the shutdown dialog!
<Saviq> paulliu, we might need to make sure unity8 logs out when shutting down, so that the spinner is displayed, but later
<paulliu> Saviq: ok. But jenkins failed a lot.
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, jenkins is not happy today
<tsdgeos> dednick: interesting
<tsdgeos> shouldn't be that hard make it work for a qobject* derived class i'd say
<dednick> tsdgeos: wouldn't have thought so...
<tsdgeos> dednick: maybe file a bug, don't think it'll ever get done but once we hire that mithical guy that's going to do Qt development for us it might work as a first-easy thing to do
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: pushed the correct fix i think
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ack, thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, do you have a device with latest(or recent) image flashed (non-qtcomp)?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, mako
<Saviq> dandrader, can flush
<Saviq> silo 3 that I have there
<Saviq> if needed
<dandrader> Saviq, that's N4 right? when you play a video and press the volume keys, does the actual sound volume changes?
<Saviq> but it's landing already, so probably same same
<kgunn> dandrader: i thot i saw this same thing about 10 images ago....i think its inconsistent
<kgunn> dandrader: if you change vol in indicator panel....i bet the video app suddenly allows vol changes
<kgunn> virgin image
<Saviq> kgunn, video app doesn't really do anything with volume, if that's what happens, bug's with us
<kgunn> yep
<kgunn> i was thinking it might be down actually
<Saviq> I think I lost my media player ?¿
<kgunn> early morning run of qtcomp still looking fast and fluid greyback
 * Saviq gotta flash, media player dead
<Saviq> dandrader, in any case, do you see the vol icon/slider in indicator going up/down?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, hmm!
<dandrader> Saviq, if that moves then it's all fine right?
<Saviq> dandrader, it should be, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, as in, it's not our fault :)
<Saviq> dandrader, but if you can't hear volume changing... kinda means it bypasses pulseaudio or sth
<Saviq> dandrader, but yeah
<Saviq> (bypassing PA actually makes sense - stagefright - but volume should still be applied)
<camako> Saviq, I'm seeing a failure in unity8 AP test : Is this a known problem?
<camako> FAIL: unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen(Native Device)
<Saviq> camako, reproducible?
<Saviq> camako, you can run just that one test
<camako> Saviq, I only ran it once
<Saviq> daaamn ^W
<camako> :-)
<Saviq> camako, pass the whole unity8.... part before (
<Saviq> camako, to phablet-test-run or however you're runningit
<camako> like so?: phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen
<Saviq> camako, you only need -p unity8-autopilot once per flash
<Saviq> camako, but yeah, that's it
<camako> ah ok
<camako> lemme try
<camako> Saviq, ran 3 times and passed... Perhaps just low timeout value?
<Saviq> camako, yeah, it's fine
<camako> Saviq, ack thanks
<Saviq> camako, got the failure message about still?
<Saviq> yikes, 18k people laid off...
<Saviq> that's a number
<camako> Saviq, Yeah will paste
<camako> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7809058/
<camako> Saviq ^^
<Saviq> camako, some input got lost probably
<Saviq> camako, due to high load or so
<camako> Saviq, that's what I figured
<kgunn> Saviq: is that the msft # ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yup
<kgunn> yeah thats big
<Saviq> have to be quite big to be able to lay off 18k people... without hiring most of them first just to fire them...
<cwayne> jesus, thats like, 30 canonicals worth of people
<Saviq> yup
<kgunn> cwayne: thanks for that....i love thinking about stuff that way
<kgunn> its like 1/2 my city
<Saviq> heh... yay for -j12 on a 2-core CPU...
<Saviq> load 40... ;)
<kgunn> paulliu: thanks for landing reboot!
<kgunn> Saviq: camako ...seems unity8 & mir both migrated to archive now (@mir dashboard is tad behind jenkins actual)
<kgunn> i'm gonna get a silo for unity8....that ok ?
<Saviq> kgunn, +1
<camako> kgunn, yeah
<kgunn> cool, now let's see if i can copy/paste the right mp :P
<MacSlow> Saviq, the odd thing was I didn't even see the others lips-icon turn red
<Saviq> MacSlow, sounds like mumble didn't like you
<camako> kgunn, not sure how soon mir 0.5 will appear in the archive. Does it not take a couple of hours?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm always suprised how google hangout always manages to work and mumble fails every now and then
<MacSlow> has to be the NSA-support ;)
<kgunn> camako: yeah, i just spoke to ogra, they're gonna spin an image immediately when its out of the proposed pocket
<dednick> tsdgeos: can you finish reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.dismissal/+merge/225338 please?
<dednick> people want it!
<dednick>  @_
<tsdgeos> dednick: oh i was there only complaining about merging, wasn't planning on doing any actual review :D
<dednick> ahha
<dednick> slack
<kgunn> damn it...i missed stand up
<dednick> Saviq: would you mind taking a look? thostr_ wants it to land. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.dismissal/+merge/225338
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you do above dednick's review? ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah will do
<tsdgeos> i can see how me commenting as fails to merge may make others think someone else is already reviewing and they go to another MR
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you think i should keep doing all those merge checking comments?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you want, yeah, but maybe with no vote?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unless you Abstain them later ;)
<tsdgeos> or that
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> will do
 * tsdgeos goes back to the fake unity scopes plugin coding
<mhr3> tsdgeos, Saviq, will you be adding the dconf schema to u8 for the favourites?
<Saviq> mhr3, no, you will
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which favourites?
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> mhr3, we don't even know where they're stored, you know
<Saviq> mhr3, because you'll be abstracting it for us nicely :)
<mhr3> Saviq, i don't want dconf schema for a qml plugin
<mhr3> weird
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not for the qml plugin, it's for the scopes system
<Saviq> mhr3, otherwise what's the purpose of the Scopes model
<mhr3> Saviq, why should scopes system care that some scopes are special for the user?
<Saviq> mhr3, because he marked them as favourite
<mhr3> for us all scopes are equal
<mhr3> Saviq, then you own the schema :)
<Saviq> mhr3, I know you want to stop using the scopes scope in the overview
<Saviq> mhr3, but as long as Scopes is a model and the Favourites in overview are a ResultsModel, I really don't think I want to tell you what the list of favourites is
<mhr3> Saviq, scopes have visibility attribute, scopes scope isn't visible actually
<mhr3> Saviq, i'd like if Scopes had scopeIds prop which you'd just bind to the dconf key
<mhr3> would be awesome
<Saviq> mhr3, would be useless
<Saviq> mhr3, why does Scopes need to know it at all
<Saviq> mhr3, I can just request the favourites one by one
<Saviq> mhr3, in that case
<mhr3> cause you want to tell it which scopes to present in the model
<Saviq> I don't want the model from it
<Saviq> if I have the list myself
<Saviq> it's backwards this way
<Saviq> mhr3, IMO a cross-scope notion of favourites needs to happen anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, it's only a question of time when we add the stars in apps, music albums, whatnot
<Saviq> mhr3, and then reorder them
<Saviq> mhr3, if I have to maintain all that myself in the shell, what use are the scopes then
<mhr3> and what do scopes have to do with apps and music albums and what not
<Saviq> they're just content, same thing
<Saviq> scopes are results in the scopes scope
<Saviq> aand there they go
<mhr3> isn't that a reason to keep it somewhere where it's not domain specific?
<Saviq> mhr3, but how is it not domain specific, store it in Google Drive for all I care
<Saviq> say there's another shell built with the scopes backend
<Saviq> why would that shell reimplement the favourites concept?
<mhr3> Saviq, i can ask the same thing from the other end
<mhr3> Saviq, if there are multiple shell implementation why should all have the same favourite scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, because the user marked the *scope* favourite, not that scope in that frontend
<mhr3> i disagree, without the frontend the scope is just a bunch of meaningless data
<Saviq> mhr3, sounds like a next-week conversation
<Saviq> mhr3, but really, if you don't want to expose "collections" (be it favourites or all of them) of scopes for us, we might as well get rid of the Scopes model, there's no point to have it
<Saviq> and the scopes scope goes away
<Saviq> in surface mode at least
<Saviq> but I would completely not understand why
<Saviq> I told you already I would gladly just take the scopes scope's Favourites category to drive the dash itself
<mhr3> Saviq, imo the Scopes object is there just to allow you to get proxies to the individual scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, well it's not, right now, it's providing me with a model of favourite ones
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> mhr3, if it doesn't need to do that (because I have the list of favourites from somewhere else already)
<Saviq> it can just stop being a model
<Saviq> no point in me passing you a list of favourites for you to give it back
<mhr3> sounds fine to me, it's not necessary for it to be a model
<mhr3> then again, we have schedule to fit into
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, nothing like that's gonna happen before RTM
<mhr3> and making it not-a-model sounds expensive
<Saviq> mhr3, it wouldn't be that expensive actually, but let's come up with a plan before we start doing anything
<Saviq> mhr3, can we agree to, at least for now, do it where it happens currently (where UNITY_SCOPES is interpreted)?
<Saviq> mhr3, or do you not want to deal with (un)favouriting?
<Saviq> mhr3, where would the overview get the list from then?
<mhr3> Saviq, the overview is already misusing it, it's doing getScope("scopesOverview") ffs
<Saviq> mhr3, not thatlist
<Saviq> mhr3, the actual list of favourites
<mhr3> it's just an array of ids where each is expected to be a scope
<Saviq> mhr3, so what you're saying is that there won't be a favourites category that the scopes scope supplies
<Saviq> mhr3, so all you're going towards is dropping the scopes scope altogether, and making unity8 deal with all this internally
<mhr3> i'm saying it's the exact same thing that currently the Scopes model exposes
<mhr3> so it's just bound together
<Saviq> mhr3, except the overview expects a ResultsModel *from* scopesOverview scope
<Saviq> mhr3, that supplies the list as scopes
<Saviq> s/scopes/results/
<Saviq> for both favourites and All
<Saviq> in two surfacing categories from the scopes/overview scope
<Saviq> mhr3, really, to us data for the overview is just as for any other scope, it's categories, with results, with a card template
<Saviq> mhr3, the only thing different is how we deal with activation
<Saviq> oh yay, and now my mako is dying
<mhr3> Saviq, to me the overview thing isn't really a scope
<mhr3> yet i understand why you want it to have the same data model
<Saviq> mhr3, why is that?
<Saviq> mhr3, it's just a scope of scopes, how is it different than the scopes scope we currently have
<Saviq> it just looks differently, data-wise it's exactly the same
<mhr3> because it's hard linked to all the other scopes
<mhr3> it's on top of everything
<Saviq> it's just a master aggregator scope
<Saviq> so what
<mhr3> it's a "master" scope for everything
<mhr3> root of the scope tree if you will
<Saviq> everything else in that tree is a scope, why can't that be a scope, too
<Saviq> it's even designed to behave like a scope
<Saviq> with a few exceptions, exceptions that we plan to have all over the place for "our" scopes anywy
<mhr3> Saviq, even design themselves consider apps and scopes scope super-special
<mhr3> and they indeed are, there's a reason those two shouldn't be unfavouritable
<Saviq> mhr3, but they're only super-special in the sense that they can do more
<mhr3> at some point scopes will be just tiny qml programs :)
<Saviq> mhr3, not that they are not scopes
<Saviq> tiny, right
<mhr3> Saviq, you could say the same about all our apps too :)
<mhr3> ok, sudoku as a scope... maybe not
<Saviq> mhr3, while are we building this whole scope system at all then?
<Saviq> s/while/why?
<Saviq> aargh
<Saviq> bad day
<mhr3> cause apps are slow to launch? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, and scopes are not
<mhr3> and they're so 2010 :)
<Saviq> ok... no more run_on_device.sh :|
<Saviq> not enough space in the image...
<josharenson> Anyone know why I'm getting this traceback? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7809679/   What is supposed to be setting this bogus lib path, and why do other tests work? (running AP test on tablet manually via autopilot run <package.test.method>)
<Saviq> josharenson, the tests themselves set those paths
<josharenson> I've literally copied an existing test, and when I call self.launch_unity() it crashes
<josharenson> saviq, but the other tests work fine
<josharenson> ill set some break points and see, just wondering if this was an easy fix
<Saviq> josharenson, you doing this on device?
<josharenson> yes
<Saviq> josharenson, ok, do you have unity8-fake-env installed?
<Saviq> josharenson, that path should be there
<josharenson> saviq, haven't manually installed it...
<Saviq> josharenson, except LD_LIBRARY_PATH should not point at it never
<mterry> dednick, thanks for review of dialer-above!
<dednick> mterry: no worries
<Saviq> josharenson, maybe the test you copied was decorated to not use the lightdm mocks?
<josharenson> saviq, I removed all the decorators
<Saviq> josharenson, yeah, that's your problem most probably
<josharenson> saviq, ah, thought I was simplifying things...
<Saviq> josharenson, the decorators deal with the lightdm mocks per-test
<josharenson> ack
<Saviq> josharenson, granted, no decorators should work, too, so there's something wrong
<josharenson> saviq, it seems to be getting farther (before crashing) with the fake env package installed
<Saviq> josharenson, you should probably just install unity8-autopilot
<josharenson> ok
<Saviq> josharenson, and then just use PYTHONPATH to point at your own suite
<josharenson> saviq, and run from host I assume
<Saviq> josharenson, no, not necessarily
<Saviq> josharenson, well, depends on what you mean "from the host"
<josharenson> saviq, phablet test runner
<Saviq> josharenson, doesn't really matter
<josharenson> ok
<Saviq> josharenson, or well, it does, won't let you set PYTHONPATH
<josharenson> ah true
<Saviq> kgunn, I'll add https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.dismissal/+merge/225338 to your silo, ok?
<Saviq> thostr_, will be happy
<thostr_> indeed
<thostr_> like xmas and easter the same day
<Saviq> kgunn, oh btw, we got two test plans... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/unity8 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8
<kgunn> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> kgunn, kicked a rebuild, should be good in ~36 mins
<Saviq> man it takes too long :/
<Saviq> add to that building the image and autopkgtests that ~will happen in CI airline...
<kgunn> Saviq: how come a rebuild ?
<Saviq> kgunn, added the MP?
<kgunn> oh sorry nvmd
<kgunn> misssed the scrollback
<Saviq> kgunn, ah... not enough ACKs...
<kgunn> ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, I'll be available to run the test plan if you need me
<kgunn> thanks
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback, on my device if I press the power key I see it getting repeated KeyPress events for ever
<dandrader> which effectively makes the device screen blank until you "restart lightdm"
<greyback> dandrader: news to me.
<greyback> try restarting?
<dandrader> greyback, you mean rebooting?
<greyback> yes
<mzanetti> greyback: dandrader: seen that too
<mzanetti> only if you manually restart lightdm
<mzanetti> does not happen when booting on its own or with run_on_device
<dandrader> ahhahaha, unbelievable
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'm fiddling with focus as well in the key handling work
<dandrader> mzanetti, so better not having us both working on it.
<mzanetti> dandrader: I just fixed that one bug report we had
<mzanetti> dandrader: not touching it any more
<kgunn> Saviq: for landing qtmir have you been talking to any core devs ?
<kgunn> i was asking slangesek to review for packaging...
<kgunn> curious if we were doubling down
<Saviq> kgunn, slangasek asked me about it around last weekend
<Saviq> kgunn, and said he just needs a GO signal when we're done with code reviews
<kgunn> Saviq: awesome!...just sync'd w the guys...sounds like Mon afternoon euro time will be it...
<kgunn> try to land it on Tues
<Saviq> k
<kgunn> olli_: ^
<kgunn> qtcomp
<dednick> \o/
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback: pushed key handling + focus refactoring
<dandrader> hopefully I didn't break anything
<greyback> dandrader: ok, will test. Did you try on the desktop?
<dandrader> greyback, no. never did try it on the desktop
<greyback> dandrader: well now's a great time to try :) I recommend using your non-primary machine
<dandrader> oh, the poor g+ laptop
<dandrader> after lunch
<mterry> Saviq, did you still have concerns about the locking-hash branch?
<kgunn> Saviq: hmmm, can you try silo 12 ? ....i updated and made sure i rm'd welcome-wiz-had-run....
<kgunn> and it never booted
<kgunn> so just rebooted, but i just get endless spinner
<kgunn> hoping its me
<kgunn> ah shit....it is me
<kgunn> nvmd
<kgunn> idiot
<kgunn> forgot to update mir
<Saviq> mterry, right, sorry, should we add a --pam option, though? so that even with ./run.sh we can force usage of PAM?
<Saviq> mterry, your call, doesn't even have to be in the same MP
<Saviq> mterry, ah and for later, is there any way we could test the PAM interactions?
<mterry> Saviq, that would be nice, yeah.  I usually just test on the phone but yeah
<Saviq> mterry, re: testing PAM interaction?
<mterry> Saviq, sorry got distracted
<mterry> Saviq, you mean manually or via tests?
<Saviq> mterry, tests
<mterry> Saviq, well that's certainly possible as long as our tests can futz with setting passwords and the like
<Saviq> mterry, when you have a moment, review fail on my part, didn't update the mock: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-test-notifications/+merge/227239
<mterry> Saviq, like, suitable for running AP tests on the device, but not so much on your own machine
<Saviq> mterry, well, yeah, so food for thought, then
<Saviq> mterry, source of the above issue: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/qmenumodel/add-nameowner-property/+merge/226428
<mterry> Saviq, we had same problem with split greeter
<Saviq> mterry, ACK
<Saviq> mterry, thanks to you I learned something about QFutures ;)
<mterry> Saviq, we could LD_PRELOAD low-level methods that PAM needs.  So fake which users are available.  That way we'd at least hit the PAM stack
<mterry> Saviq, yeah that was a journey for me too :)
<Saviq> very wow ;)
<mterry> Saviq, looking at that branch btw, just have to at least build to answer the checklist  :)
<Saviq> does not compute
<Saviq> mterry, so what do we still need to happen for password support to land? settings?
<mterry> Saviq, ugh
<mterry> Saviq, so settings needs seb signoff, dialer-above branch needs security signoff.  Then we transition into the Foundations world, where there's quite a bit needed (mostly written, but working on tiny details about some password tools hardcoding /etc in some places)
<Saviq> mterry, right, so we're still going for the out-of-/etc passwd?
<mterry> Saviq, (because the current plan is to have password databases in /var/lib/extrausers)
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, in-etc just isn't feasible
<Saviq> k
<kgunn> lunch & running errand while unity8 ap test runs
<kgunn> all other manual tests look good for silo12
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback, gonna merge trunk in unity8/mirCompositor
<greyback> dandrader: ok
<dandrader> wow, still online!
<dandrader> greyback, btw, found any new issues?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-18
<josharenson> I'm getting a hang at the Google screen after enabling qt compositor... Trying a reflash now, but anyone else seeing this?
<josharenson> also getting an error when I do dist-upgrade
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i am in temp scope, and from dash overview "All" open a temp scope, that happens to be the same scope, i just go "back" instead of putting it on top, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on one hand, yes... on the other there's going to be the scope stack (multiple temp scopes open on top of one another)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that'll need clarification,too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so do the simplest thing you can do (open one on top anyway?)
<tsdgeos> i guess that's the simplest yes
<Saviq> and we'll add to the list
<Saviq> mzanetti, RFC https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1343760/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343760 in Unity 8 "[qtcomp] last focused app will rotate in spread" [Medium,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: having two temp scopes is veeeery confusing
<tsdgeos> hope they see it once it's running on their hands
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah well... that's what the stacked scopes will lead to anyway
<tsdgeos> but not with overview in the middle
<tsdgeos> overview in the middle is confusing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, you get an overview in the middle for different temp scopes as well (and for dash, for that matter)
<tsdgeos> not sure i understand what you mean
<tsdgeos> but let's finish this
<tsdgeos> and then see what people think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I mean it's as confusing as when you have dash | overview | scope1
<Saviq> and dash | scope2 | overview | scope1
<Saviq> doesn't matter if scope2 is scope1 much
<tsdgeos> ah sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you tell me what's wrong here? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/122/console
<mzanetti> dh: Unknown sequence get-packaged-orig-source
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's not the problem
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+sourcepub/4301552/+listing-archive-extra is
<Saviq> mzanetti, prompt sessions
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180198115/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.qtmir_0.4.0%2B14.10.20140718-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mzanetti> ah ok... that makes more sense now
<mzanetti> I guess I need gerry for that
<mzanetti> gonna do some taxes crap in the meantime
<Saviq> mzanetti, FWIW https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity-mir/unity-mir.trusted_sessions/+merge/208324 this is what got merged in unity-mir to get trusted prompts going
<dednick> Saviq: looks like qtmir silo is having issues since mir 0.5 was released.
<Saviq> dednick, yup, qtmir needs adaptation to prompt sessions
<dednick> Saviq: hm. well if doesn't "need" adaptation. it should still be able to work without. but can't seem to upgrade to the packages in silo anymore.
<Saviq> dednick, it did FTBFS https://launchpadlibrarian.net/180198115/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.qtmir_0.4.0%2B14.10.20140718-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dednick> Saviq: ah, ned change to mir. er, i can fix that.
<Saviq> dednick, SessionAuthorized does not implement prompt_session_is_allowed
<dednick> s/ned/new
<Saviq> dednick, sure, guys will be happy
<Saviq> dednick, btw, something *weird* happened with your trusted MP to unity-mir https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1343639/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343639 in unity-mir "can't swipe away keyboard or use extended keys on top row" [Critical,Fix released]
<dednick> huh. that's weird. must have been an dodgey merge during the CI.
<dpm> hi pete-woods, I was discussing with pstolowski what to recommend to scope developers to use as a C++ library to do networking. The tutorial code that we've got uses Qt, and I'm told that's probably not the best option. It seems you're writing the youtube scope with netcpp? Is that what you think we should recommend?
<pete-woods> dpm: I'd say so, yes
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/mir-0.5-compatibility/+merge/227290
<pete-woods> dpm: otherwise you have to deal with integrating with the Qt event loop
<pete-woods> dpm: I'd say the vimeo scope might be a more friendly example to point developers at than the youtube one, though
<pete-woods> the youtube API is somewhat complex
<Saviq> mzanetti, dednick fixed qtmir ↑↑, I'll add to the silo
<dpm> pete-woods, we don't have any example c++ scope using the latest version of the api. Do you have the vimeo scope code somewhere in LP?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dednick: awesomes, thanks guys
<pete-woods> dpm: https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-vimeo/
<pete-woods> it just uses a simple synchronous API
<pete-woods> as opposed to the youtube scope, which is peppered with futures
<dpm> pete-woods, awesome, thanks. Another thing that some scope developers might want to do is to parse JSON returned by the remote api they're connecting to. Do you have any suggestions for c++ libraries to do that?
<pete-woods> dpm: again, see the vimeo scope - I'm using jsoncpp
<dpm> excellent, thanks
<pete-woods> dpm: see the youtube scope for a more difficult example, though (https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-youtube/)
<pete-woods> as that's really what a more involved scope should look like
<pete-woods> doing parallelised http requests (to some degree), gzip compression, etc
<pete-woods> dpm: there are also (in my opinion) good examples of tests, using python's tornado as a fake HTTP server
<dpm> pete-woods, great, thanks
<dpm> pete-woods, for now, I think the vimeo scope should suffice. I'd like to get the scope template in the SDK to add some basic networking code to do a simple API call
<pete-woods> sounds like a good idea to me
<pete-woods> vimeo also has the tests, though, seriously think it's not a bad idea to include a simplified version of those in the template
<pete-woods> reacting to just one API call, as you say
<tsdgeos> Saviq: just pushed the show dash overview from temp scope + all interactions
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ktx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like qmluitests are back in business, btw
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> So now i have a very small todo with a popup that doesn't want to die
<tsdgeos> and will try to cover all the interations in a qmluitest
<tsdgeos> not sure how well this can be tested
<tsdgeos> but will try anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a magic item that opens a temp scope in tryDash
<tsdgeos> Title 2.2 in the red scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, didn't design want that disabled?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: no
<tsdgeos> they want dash overview disabled from dash overview temp scopes
<tsdgeos> but not from general temp scopes
<tsdgeos> don't ask me why
<pstolowski> pete-woods, i'm trying to gelp dpm with getting scope tutorial compiled with the latest api, and getting errors that come from the guts of libproperties-cpp-dev - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7813060/
<pstolowski> s/gelp/help/
<pstolowski> pete-woods, ideas?
<pstolowski> dpm, also, here is a little bit that at least removes errors related to scopes api calls: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7813572/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i have to think too hard just to parse that sentence :P
<mhr3> pstolowski, slot is a qt keyword
<dpm> pstolowski, thanks! pete-woods, for more context, that tutorial code uses Qt for networking. I realise we should now probably used netcpp based on the conversation earlier, but I think at this point the easiest thing is to fix the tutorial code to work with the latest API and update the networking part earlier -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-sdk-tutorials/api-updates/revision/119
<mhr3> pstolowski, there was a fix for properties-cpp ages ago
<dpm> err *later, not earlier
<mhr3> pstolowski, and it's still there :( https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/properties-cpp/fix_qt_keyword_clash/+merge/223056
<pstolowski> mhr3, uh oh
<pstolowski> dpm, ^
<mhr3> dpm, easy fix though, -DQT_NO_KEYWORDS
<pstolowski> awesome
<dpm> ok, let me give this a go, thanks guys
<pete-woods> yeah, beat me to it
<Saviq> MacSlow, one for you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-test-notifications/+merge/227239
<Saviq> oh well, mterry ack'ed it already, but no top-ack, so might as well
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hmm, something's broken with dash overview
<tsdgeos> E_MORE_DETAILS_NEEDED
<mhr3> somehow i can't activate any of the all scopes
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you expect it to emit openScope()?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> i expect it to have a scopeId
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how uptodate are you?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pulled like 15minutes ago
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> let me push the plugin
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/overview
<tsdgeos> mhr3: make tryDash works for you, right?
<mhr3> yep
<tsdgeos> ok, let me compile the plugin
<tsdgeos> see what i can help with
<mhr3> tsdgeos, also, searching and then reseting the search seems to break quite a lot
<tsdgeos> works for me in tryDash :D
<tsdgeos> still building
<mhr3> but i do unspeakable things to the models :P
<tsdgeos> mhr3: why is your all so weird?
<tsdgeos> i get holes :S
<tsdgeos> and scroll doesn't work :S
<mhr3> tsdgeos, guess a scope without art
<mhr3> yea, what's up with that
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> it works fine in tryDAsh :d
<mhr3> should i be settings collapsed-rows: 0?
<mhr3> setting*
<tsdgeos> no unless something weird changed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: scopes.getScope(com.canonical.scopes.ebay) returns null
<mhr3> oh you call that?
<tsdgeos> yes
<mhr3> k, fixing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you'd call that even when doing searches?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what do you mean "evn when doing searches"
<mhr3> tsdgeos, searches can return specific canned queries
<tsdgeos> i don't know what's that
<tsdgeos> i open scopes
<tsdgeos> you give me a scopeId
<tsdgeos> i use it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, for example search for "u2", will return amazon result telling it to search for "u2" in the "music & dvd" department
<mhr3> if you just do getScope() all that is lost
<tsdgeos> well it's not what i was told to do
<tsdgeos> i was told, you search, have a scope, open it
<mhr3> that was cause you didn't want to wait for openScope
<mhr3> which it might and might not emit
<mhr3> iirc
<tsdgeos> what¿
<tsdgeos> oh is openScope going to be any different anyway?
<mhr3> i can understand why you don't want to wait for a signal
<mhr3> oh, oh, we have the performQuery on the scope object now
<mhr3> could you just call that after getScope() with the result uri?
<tsdgeos> i can do whatever you want
<tsdgeos> i have just done what i've been told to do
<tsdgeos> and in the 99.05% i have been told anything i just improvised
<mhr3> tsdgeos, are you ok with having ownership of the temp scope you get via getScope() ?
<tsdgeos> i don't know what it means
<tsdgeos> so no
<mhr3> you'll own the instance
<mhr3> you're responsible for destroying it
<tsdgeos> that's not specified in getScope docu
<tsdgeos> is it?
<mhr3> no
<tsdgeos> because i'm pretty sure we do getScope in other places
<tsdgeos> and never destroy it
<tsdgeos> why should we do it in this case?
<mhr3> cause it used to give you only scopes that are in the model
<mhr3> but now you want temp ones
<facundobatista> Holas
<mhr3> tsdgeos, or we introduce a new call for that
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you're going to make me use a new function, may as well use openScope
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can you please detail exactly how i'm supose to interact with you
<mhr3> i'm giving you options
<mhr3> if openScope is fine with you, let's do that
<tsdgeos> anything is fine with me, you just need to tell me what you're going to do
<tsdgeos> obviously it's not going to work now
<tsdgeos> so don't complain it doesn't work
<tsdgeos> i did it so that it works for me
<tsdgeos> but it doesn't work for you, ok, tell me what you want
<mhr3> relax
<tsdgeos> i'm relaxed
<mhr3> i'm just trying to figure out what's the difference
<mhr3> and we identified that
<mhr3> so yey
<tsdgeos> and i'm going to give you a hint, don't tell relax to people that aren't relaxed
<tsdgeos> doesn't help
<tsdgeos> i'm investigating the height thing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so from my pov if you just call scope.activate(result) i'd be happy, that will emit either gotoScope (for favourites) or openScope(for the rest), or neither if it's a wikipedia result or whatever
<tsdgeos> that would have been useful before i started doing anything
<tsdgeos> mhr3: in search? in all?
<mhr3> everywhere
<tsdgeos> i'm not going to call that in favorites
<mhr3> fine
<mhr3> that means we could even get rid of gotoScope perhaps.. yey
<mhr3> although i don't know what's supposed to happen if you tap music from all
<mhr3> open is as a temp scope?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> i go back to dash
<tsdgeos> i handle that
<tsdgeos> i check if it's on the favorites model or not
<tsdgeos> and then go to dash or not
<tsdgeos> booooo for using functions in bindings
<tsdgeos> they don't update when the variables used in the function but not in the function call change
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so you'll check scopeId, and if !favourite, call .activate() which you'll expect to emit openScope?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: from the scope that was returned by getScope("scopesOverview")
<tsdgeos> yes?
<mhr3> yep
<tsdgeos> mhr3: and i have to call closeScope when i'm done
<mhr3> correct
<mhr3> and of course the opened scope can again emit openScope
<tsdgeos> not going to work
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> that doesn't work right now either in the dash
<tsdgeos> so i'm not going to fix it for this case
<tsdgeos> height of the "All" should be fixed now
<tsdgeos> it looks like it's wrongly calculated here at the moment since there's scopes without images that make it look empty
<mhr3> i wonder why is that
<tsdgeos> Error downloading https://dash.ubuntu.com/imgs/art/openlibrary-scope.jpg - server replied: Forbidden
<tsdgeos> You don't have permission to access /imgs/art/openlibrary-scope.jpg on this server.
<tsdgeos> is that firefox says
<tsdgeos> someone should fix it
<mhr3> facundobatista, ^
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so getScope is going to return null for any non favorite scope, right?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can we document that?
<tsdgeos> so that i make my fake plugin do the same
<Saviq> biab, interview
<facundobatista> mhr3, tsdgeos, checking...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: tbh it is kind of weird, since we have the visible flag, so i would expect your "Scopes" to have all the Scope objects and set the visible flag accordingly
<tsdgeos> and then getScope would work
<tsdgeos> but ok, getScope() only works for visible scopes
<mhr3> tsdgeos, tbh i'd rather get rid of the visible flag, it's not like it was useful for anything, you just filter the invisible ones anyway
<mhr3> tsdgeos, while at it, can we make the overviewScope something really special?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's useful in my backend where i have all the scope objects created and then getScope works just fine for all scopes
<mhr3> as in Scopes.getOverviewScope()
<tsdgeos> mhr3: if you prefer, sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you're adding it to unity::shell::scopes::ScopesInterface then, no?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, doesn't work that great when you have dozens of objects and they're not that cheap
<tsdgeos> mhr3: actually it should be kind of a property
<tsdgeos> not a getOverviewScope?
<tsdgeos> or you prefer the getter?
<tsdgeos> are you creating it when i call that?
<tsdgeos> i mean it will always be non null when i call getOverviewScope?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, property is fine
<mhr3> yea, it could be null if things aren't initialized
<tsdgeos> i don't know, what do you prefer?
<tsdgeos> well if it can be null
<tsdgeos> i am going to need a property
<tsdgeos> can you please define the interface so i can copy it to my fake plugin?
<mhr3> k
<tsdgeos> going for lunch
<greyback> Saviq: hey out of laziness I bumped the version number of unity8 with QtComp support to 8.0 - mzanetti not so sure about that. WDYT?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v3
<tsdgeos> mhr3: waht's overlaycolor?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, unrelated
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw the going back from search to surfacing was my bug
<dandrader> greyback, should we pass a QT_NODEBUG or something when building qtmir packages to silence its log output?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pushed the activate+openScope thing
<tsdgeos> mhr3: should your part be ready or not yet?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, nope, need to override activate
<tsdgeos> ok, tell me when its done
<tsdgeos> +'
<Saviq> \o/ Dell technician's here
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw anything you can do about the large result? it's white text on light background atm
<mhr3> tsdgeos, when you for example search for wiki in the overview
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not sure what you mean
<tsdgeos> mhr3: screenshot?
<tedg> Saviq, Which MR is the one that splits out the dash?
<mhr3> wth.. my zeitgeist doesn't work
<mhr3> tsdgeos, http://imgur.com/EdrRvZ3
<tsdgeos> i guess i need to set some background so it's not white
<tsdgeos> i'll see
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is that happening if i update all branches and compile?
<mhr3> yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, although maybe we need to update the scope, it's specifying the background color itself
<greyback> dandrader: I think it's a good idea to keep the verbose logs printing, it'll help us tracking down bugs
<mhr3> still white on white... eek
<tsdgeos> confused
<mhr3> the designs no longer show the card being white... otoh there's no real visual design, just wireframes
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> the  card is using scopeStyle.foreground as color for something i idenfity as background
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wassup
<tsdgeos> Saviq: look at summaryColorWithBackground in CardCreator
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why is it using foreground?
<tsdgeos> should it be background?
<dandrader> paulliu, is it the design that the shutdown dialog stays behind the indicators panel and launcher?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm? that's the colour of text?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the color of the text is background?
<tsdgeos> or you mean summaryColorWithBackground is the color of the text?
<tsdgeos> ah right summaryColorWithBackground is the color of the text
<Saviq> yes it is
<tsdgeos> then why is that thing white
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe because it takes card background into account
<Saviq> or well, should at least
<Saviq> greyback, re: version... we didn want 8.0 to be when it becomes unity
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. we don't want to keep it being unity8
<Saviq> greyback, but OTOH does one preclude the other...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah right
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> so how do we fix that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that = http://imgur.com/EdrRvZ3
<greyback> Saviq: I'll just do as you prefer on this matter. I don't have a strong opinion really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, StyleTool has light/dark colours
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we need to take luminance of the background color
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and based on styleTool.threshold you go for dark or white
<Saviq> s/white/light/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in the cardcreator code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it has cardStyle
<tsdgeos> scopeStyle
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so summaryColorWithBackground needs to check the background color luminance (that should be ~happening already)
<tsdgeos> ok, let's see if i can make that happen
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and depending on scopeStyle.threshold use background or foreground
<Saviq> or well
<Saviq> light or dark
<Saviq> but yeah, that's something I didn't do yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have a branch with split dash for tedg to use?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't work for that yet as ApplicationManager doesn't pick it up yet
<tedg> mzanetti, I'm not sure how to interpret that. Simple or complex?
<mzanetti> tedg: well, what exactly do you want to do with it?
<tedg> mzanetti, I want to overlay a trusted session prompt on it.
<tedg> mzanetti, So I need the pid of it to pass to Mir.
<mzanetti> tedg: hmm, I see. no, slightly to early for that...
<mzanetti> tedg: when QtComp has landed (Monday or tuestday hopefully) we'll work full steam on that
<mzanetti> tedg: will ping you as soon as I have a branch for you to play with
<tedg> mzanetti, So, again, I have no understanding of what the difficulty is. So is that a couple days after thing or a week or two after thing?
<mzanetti> tedg: ah, no, shouldn't be too hard I hope, greyback estimated 1 day to get it working
<tedg> Okay, cool.
<mzanetti> tedg: so definitely next week unless QtComp plays bad on us (not expected any more)
 * greyback touches wood
<mzanetti> heh :D
<kgunn> seb128: hey, just getting our qtcomp ducks in a row....would you mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/use-qtComp/+merge/225540
<dednick> tube every day in 30 degree heat. yay!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7814714/ ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so it's fixed with ↑
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you need to run make again to pick up these changes
<Saviq> \o/ /me got my umph back
<tsdgeos> dandrader|afk: any idea why my EdgeDragArea oesn't work in tests?
<tsdgeos> or anyone
<MacSlow> could someone test-ping me here please?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, thx
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, once more please...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: looooolo
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, great...thx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are you using touchDrag?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: touchFlick
<tsdgeos> can't find anything like touchDrag
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's probably the same
<Saviq> s/same/one/
<tsdgeos> it''s moving the scope below the drag area :S
<paulliu> dandrader: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/158819734/poweroff-buttons.png
<paulliu> dandrader: should be in-front-of those.
<tsdgeos> ok now
<tsdgeos> don't know what i did but works now :D
<Saviq> \o/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, using mouse events instead of touch events?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: that was at the begnning, they i moved to touch and still didn't work, but i may have had the coords wrong
<dandrader> paulliu, so it's a bug, right?
<paulliu> dandrader: yes.
<dandrader> paulliu, does it happens with stock image? I was trying with qtcomp modifications on top
<paulliu> dandrader: I'm not sure. How did you make it behind them?
<paulliu> dandrader: If just pressing the power button, it should pop-up in the front of everything.
<dandrader> paulliu, well, just long pressed the power button and then slid down the indicators panel from the top edge
<paulliu> dandrader: Let me try. I didn't do that. Should be on stock image too.
<dandrader> paulliu, ie, while the dialog is being shown I have full access to the top bar
<dandrader> paulliu, and can also do a left-edge drag to slide in the launcher
<paulliu> dandrader: yeah. It is a bug.
<dandrader> paulliu, ok, will report it then
<dandrader> paulliu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1344082 (don't know your launchpad nick)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1344082 in Unity 8 "launcher and indicators panel can be accessed while shutdown dialog is shown" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> tsdgeos, awesome
<paulliu> dandrader: ok. I'll assign myself.
<dandrader> dednick, fyi: just started reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/mirCompositor-appMocks/+merge/227317
<dednick> dandrader: cool. thanks
<dpm_> pete-woods, I was looking at the vimeo scope and noticed the PageHeader.Logo setting in the .ini file. However, when I try to run my scope using that setting via unity-scope-tool, I'm getting:
<dpm_> warning: ignoring unknown key PageHeader.Logo in group Appearance in file /home/dpm/dev/build-8tracks-scope-Desktop-Default/src/com.ubuntu.developer.dplanella.8tracks-scope_8tracks.ini
<pete-woods> dpm: yes, the error is nonsense
<pete-woods> dpm: ^
<dpm_> but the thing is that the logo does not load
<pete-woods> dpm_: I think you need to provide an absolute path to the logo
<pete-woods> but your stuff is click-packaged, right?
 * pete-woods is asking what is supposed to happen here
<dpm_> pete-woods, it will be click-packaged, it's just that it's not in a working state to be packaged yet. Right now I'm just getting the scope to run at all, using Qt Creator and unity-scope-tool
<dpm_> so I set up the .ini file and I was puzzled by the error. Let me try to hardcode the path for testing purposes...
<pete-woods> dpm_: I'm just checking whether you're allowed to pass a relative path (as that's what you need if you're a click auther)
<pete-woods> *author
<pete-woods> dpm_: yes, the error message is annoying and misleading
<dpm_> I'm just using PageHeader.Logo = @SCOPE_INSTALL_DIR@/8tracks-blue.png atm
<pete-woods> dpm_: what does that resolve to in your binary directory?
<pete-woods> it might be looking in the real /usr/lib/ARCH/unity-scopes/SCOPE_NAME/…
<pete-woods> (and maybe there's nothing there)
<dpm_> pete-woods, it's a relative path, right now using a non-click target, it's /8tracks-blue.png
<pete-woods> dpm_: sounds like you don't have SCOPE_INSTALL_DIR set as a cmake variable when configuring the *.ini.in file
<dpm_> pete-woods, yeah, I'll have to look into that. In any case, hardcoding the path shows me the logo
<pete-woods> dpm_: okay, cool, will get back to you when I know about relative path support
<pete-woods> (which is what you actually need as a click author)
<dpm_> ok, thanks
<pete-woods> dpm_: okay, so relative paths aren't supported yet, and we're having a big argument about it :p
<dpm_> oh :)
<pete-woods> it'll get fixed, though, as we're apparently already aware of it
 * dednick EOD. later suckers.
<dpm_> ok, thanks pete-woods
<josharenson> enabling qt compositor leaves me hanging at the "Google" screen after a reboot??
<dandrader> josharenson, should not :)
<dandrader> josharenson, flashed my N4 and enabled qtcomp on it this morning and it just worked
<josharenson> dandrader, its been happening since yesterday.... i install all dependencies to run tests, and then install qt comp via right-edge ppa, and my nex7 hangs on the "Google" screen
<josharenson> I can still access adb shell, but I cannot even boot into the boot loader
<dandrader> josharenson, aaahhh... right-edge ppa is "old news"
<josharenson> of course
<josharenson> what should I be using
<josharenson> ?
<dandrader> josharenson, follow these instructions now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8/QtComp
<dandrader> josharenson, we are using another ppa now
<josharenson> dandrader, thanks a bunch... this has been a bit frustrating
<josharenson> even when I purge the ppa, only a reflash brings the device back it seems
<dandrader> josharenson, I've faced this very problem when returning from vacations last Monday :D
<josharenson> haha ok
<josharenson> oh this webpage is great
<dandrader> josharenson, I don't thrust ppa purges
<josharenson> lol ok
<dandrader> kudos to kgunn on that
<dandrader> (the webpage)
<josharenson> thanks kgunn
<kgunn> josharenson: ppa-purge won't quite work on this particular pkg set i think
<kgunn> since we've not seeded qtmir
<josharenson> kgunn, know of a way to undo without a lengthy reflash?
<kgunn> josharenson: i honestly hadn't even tested ppa-purge....but i suppose you might be able to apt-get remove qtmir-android, then try ppa-purge ?
<kgunn> again...its an i _think_ that ppa-purge won't work...
<josharenson> kgunn, yeah I would concur
<kgunn> i think i did try it, but i noticed i could still close apps with swipe up in spread
<kgunn> meaning, it failed
<kgunn> altho...i think it was really late at night....
<kgunn> tired head
<josharenson> kgunn, alright I'll try that... reflash isn't bad once its downloaded as a last resort... but something is wrong with Comcast right now and I'm getting ~200k down at best
<kgunn> oooff
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, looking at the header-link branch, the diff grew significantly, anything wrong there?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, LP
<mhr3> sigh
<mhr3> think i'll have to deal with that on monday
<mhr3> have a nice weekend!
<cyrildz_> Hi all , I have some questions concerning the soundmenu
<cyrildz_>  I have implemented for my App the mpris2 specs , I can see the interfaces present on the session Bus through qdbusviewer. But I can't see my App listed in the soundmenu. what should I add in my code to have it shown in the soundmenu?   As a test, I also did a notification  class to send notifactions through Dbus and it works
<Saviq> cyrildz_, it might be better for you to send an email to ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Saviq> cyrildz_, it's late on a Friday, so most devs are already having their weekend
<josharenson> Window geometry broken w/ qt comp?
<josharenson> AP tests don't run fullscreen even when forced
<greyback> josharenson: apps say if they want fullscreen or not. It's working in QtComp, as panel (bar at top) goes away for video app or gallery
<greyback> josharenson: what AP test are you running?
<cwayne> hm, why is there no scope department for the store?
<josharenson> greyback, any of them... it looks like some parts use the whole screen, but the wallpaper and panel are only ~25%
<greyback> josharenson: I've no idea what you're seeing. Can you share a photo?
<josharenson> greyback sure 1 min
<josharenson> greyback
<josharenson> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_oQNe1U0rhqcEpkYzRyay1pSXc/edit?usp=sharing
<josharenson> you can see the search icon in the black area on the far right
<josharenson> greyback, this was taken mid swipe
<greyback> josharenson: how did you run unity8?
<josharenson> greyback, AP launched it via "launch_unity()"... I think it just executes the binary with window geometry params specified
<greyback> josharenson: that's an N7 right?
<greyback> josharenson: unity8 overrides the window geometry requested by the app
<greyback> unity8 should be fullscreen
<greyback> I've not tested AP on N7, I'd better give it a go then
<josharenson> greyback, it is nex7
<greyback> sorry but I gotta run
<josharenson> np
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-20
<soze123> I couldn't find any information about unity panel applet api for c++, does anyone happen to know?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-13
<anpok_> hm is it normal now that the autopilot test suite only runs the desktop version of the shell?
<mzanetti> anpok_, seems your autopilot is not up to date
<anpok_> i thought I have a quite recent wily setup..
<anpok_> hmm the initctl stop unity8 hangs often
<mzanetti> anpok_, ah... might not be landed in wily yet
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hi
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sorry i didn't see your ping in private before
<MacSlow> hey handsome_feng
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, wrt to the TouchStateOnNavigation branch... the initial bug from Design only complains about the missing grey highlight... thus the branch now does correctly fix that (following the style of the example picture provided).
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: the missing grey highlight is also missing in the "all" item
<handsome_feng> hey, MacSlow, tsdgeos :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, hm...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, handsome_feng: I'd say to be sure we should get someone from Design to comment on this on the bug...
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: why? they already commented, what do you want them to comment again?
<tsdgeos> any reason why the "all" item should not have an highlight when it's the current?
<tsdgeos> i guess it's because it wasn't ticked before?
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the current version does not have it... if that was initially intentional or not I don't know...that's why I would ask for verification. For consistency-reasons I see were you are coming from.
<tsdgeos> let's leave that for a different bug then
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, +1
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, general question... any random idea why a state-change transition/animation works for a tryFooBar make-target, but not on the device at runtime?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm just looking for clues as I don't yet see anything obvious, that might cause this.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: not really something that comes to mind sorry
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, np... I'll keep digging
<greyback_> unity8 ftbfs for me, cannot find -llightdm-qt5-2
<MV_> Hi May I ask something about Building Unity8 with VIVID ?
<greyback_> MV_: just ask, no need to request permission
<MV_> Ok Sorry ... Is there a normal way to obtains these willy updates when working on vivid : https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-004/+build/7531216
<greyback_> MV_: yeah, we have a PPA which overlays on top of vivid with those things: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<MV_> Ok thanks ... this should be added to the the procedure : https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<greyback_> MV_: good point
<greyback_> who owns that page. mhall119 any idea ^^
<mhall119> greyback_: anybody on the unity team
<greyback_> mhall119: ok
<tsdgeos> greyback_: actaually we got an email the other day saying we could edit it
<tsdgeos> no idea how it really works but...
<greyback_> ok, I thought the blog was something separate
<tsdgeos> i'm editing the page
<tsdgeos> now i only need to know what to write :D
<greyback_> tsdgeos: well either recommend development on wily, or use the vivid + overlay ppa
<tsdgeos> greyback_: mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872658/
<tsdgeos> thing is none of us really uses wily so let it be vivid+ppa for the moment?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: ok
<greyback_> there's mention of a qt5 ppa too, that's unnecessary
<greyback_> run -> run.sh, run_on_device -> run_on_device.sh
<greyback_> can kill mention of clipped images
<greyback_> flipped
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback_ and me updated the text of https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<tsdgeos> since it was a bit old, it's a bit better now
<tsdgeos> well i updated it with his agreement D:
<tsdgeos> greyback_: done
<mzanetti> I think wily is supported too by now
<mzanetti> mirco is running wily afaik
<mzanetti> and we do dual landings
<mzanetti> so ci builds for wily too
<mzanetti> focus is indeed vivid+overlay tho
<tsdgeos> yeah i just preferred to leave wily out since it's "unreleased"
<tsdgeos> and tbh if you're running wily "you're bleeding edge enough to not need instructions" :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but if you give me a wording i'll add it
<mzanetti> nah... all fine
<dednick> mzanetti: can't connect to mumble
<mzanetti> dednick, hey
<mzanetti> dednick, add your notes to the doc then
<dednick> or canonical server
<dednick> internet at work gone a bit wack
<dednick> *office
<ltinkl> dednick, changed your password?
<dednick> ltinkl: nope
<ltinkl> dednick, do it then :)
<dednick> Looking up irc.canonical.com
<dednick> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelt it?
<ltinkl> dednick, ah
<dednick> cant connect to anything canonical... :/
<conyoo> hm.. unity8 on wily right edge swipe does nothing :/
<conyoo> usage-mode Staged
<bregma> is there an API we're supposed to use in the Unity8 world for authentication and authorization (eg. to perform a privileged operation as administrator)?
<greyback_> bregma: what kind of things do you think unity8 needs for that?
<seb128> bregma, I guess polkit is still the way to do that
<seb128> we need a polkit auth ui in unity8 though
<bregma> greyback_, it's for applications that want to set up unprivielged containers (eg. LXC), which need to create userid mappings and virtual network interfaces
<seb128> which we don't have atm
<bregma> polkit talks through a D-Bus API, right?
<seb128> yes
 * bregma reads up on polkit
<greyback_> bregma: you'll have to tell us what unity8 needs to do then
<greyback_> as we've not considered anything like that yet
<bregma> greyback_, I was just hoping there was a magic authorization API we'd call and the appropriate dialogs would be popped up by Unity 8 for authentication ...  sounds like polkit will do just that, assuming Unity 8 acts as an auth provider maybe
<bregma> though maybe this was a normal thing that other people already do
<greyback_> bregma: I'd debate it's not shell's job to create dialog prompts, and instead some process should create them & shell just handles them
<bregma> yeah, that's they way it should work:  the shell registers as an authentication provider, which means it mindlessly performs the GUI stuff as requested, the rest is a big black box
<seb128> unsure, GNOME moved those dialogs in the shell for consistency/security reasons
<seb128> less risk to have another process pretending to be an auth prompter when the prompter is the shell
<greyback_> seb128: fair point. I'm just trying to keep logic out of unity8, if such things could live in a separate process, then great. I'd guess we could have the auth prompter be a trusted helper
<seb128> right
<anpok> tedg: hm
<tedg> anpok, ?
<anpok> what does ubuntu-app-launch need besides a running u8 .. and a mir socket
<tedg> Uhm, Upstart session?
<tedg> It'll probably be more helpful to tell me what you're trying to do.
<anpok> tedg: well .. playing with unity8 on the desktop
<anpok> applications manage to render a frame.. and then disappear again
<tedg> anpok, With XMir?
<anpok> If I do not launch them with u-a-l but with the desktop_file_hint they seem to work
<tedg> When you say applications here to do you mean click applications or how are they installed?
<anpok> in this case apt installed packages... system-settings .. dialer-app
<greyback_> anpok: do they render a frame, or are you seeing a splash screen drawn by unity8?
<anpok> oh
<anpok> not sure
<tedg> I'm updating my Wily U8 desktop, but previously things like system settings worked.
<tedg> I was getting a single frame for XMir apps though, curious if they were related.
<greyback_> anpok: unity8 draws a splash when the client connects to mir. Then when client posts a frame, that splash goes away. In my testing, mir client was crashing after connecting to mir, but before drawing a frame
<greyback_> tedg: again, splash screen != frame from app, so be careful of that
<tedg> Yup
<anpok> greyback_: yeah but why does it work with desktop_file_hint..
<anpok> ubuntu-app-launch is very unchatty about what is going on
<greyback_> anpok: I dunno, but either way, unity8 is accepting the apps connection. the client is crashing for some other reason
<anpok> greyback_: hm? you sould like speaking of a specific problem?
<anpok> *sound
<greyback_> anpok: nope, I've not tried to debug. I just saw that from unity8's perspective, the xmir client crashed before creating a surface
<greyback_> unity8 has accepted the connection
<greyback_> -s+d
<conyoo>  unity8 on wily right edge swipe does nothing :/
<conyoo> and web browser app crashes
<conyoo> and notes
<conyoo> :((
<conyoo> so broken :))
<greyback_> conyoo: is "cgmanager" running?
<greyback_> sudo systemctl start cgmanager
<conyoo> i'll try that.. i'm on unity 7 now
<greyback_> conyoo: unity8 pretty raw right now, still under heavy devel
<greyback_> conyoo: thanks for giving it a try tho
<conyoo> i kinda like bleeding edge raw broken stuff :d
<conyoo> i don't really mind
<greyback_> conyoo: cool, well you'll love unity8 on desktop then :)
<conyoo> yep ;D
<anpok> greyback_: hum xmir
<anpok> not talking about xmir
<greyback_> oh then I know not what you're doing
<anpok> dialer-app for example
<greyback_> anpok: is there a bug you're working on? I lack context to help
<anpok> mir-0.14.0 silo .. on wily .. testing unity8 on desktop..
<anpok> xmir works there btw..
<greyback_> anpok: ok, then check qtubuntu-desktop is actually installed
<anpok> I am just concerned about ubuntu-app-launch since we had to rebuild that one too
<anpok> greyback_: it is
<conyoo> greyback_, do you know how can i make the terminal app not suspend when in background?
<greyback_> anpok: grep REJECTED ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log   - and see if anything appears
<anpok> greyback_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11873661/ u-s-s
<greyback_> conyoo: that ability almost ready to land, but in the mean-time the easiest would be to install the Open Store and install the TweakGeek app, which lets you stop unity8 suspending apps
<greyback_> conyoo: we'll add proper desktop lifecycle management (i.e. almost none) to unity8 in a week or two
<greyback_> that's just a workaround until we do
<greyback_> anpok: ApplicationManager::onProcessFailed - appId= "ubuntu-system-settings" duringStartup= true   <- process is dying for some reason during startup
<conyoo> that's awesome :D thanks greyback_
<greyback_> anpok: there a log file in ~/.cache/upstart for u-s-s ?
<anpok> nope
<greyback_> anpok: try launching manually, with the --desktop_file_hint flag
<anpok> yes, that works fine.
<greyback_> anpok: ick, something wierd with UAL then
<greyback_> anpok: seems system-settings still considered a "legacy" application
<greyback_> anpok: check out application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<greyback_> in .cache/upstart
<anpok> no I dont have that file
<greyback_> protip: delete all log files in ~/.cache/upstart, then do the thing which fails. Then you see which log files are generated
<greyback_> eh
<conyoo> greyback_, oh.. open store is armhf :D i need amd64. i don't really need the open store, i just need TweakGeek's source code to see what it does
<conyoo> maybe it's on lp
<greyback_> conyoo: 1 sec, it's just a dbus setting.
<conyoo> https://launchpad.net/tweakgeek
<greyback_> anpok: how about launching gallery, that is not a 'legacy' app
<conyoo> found it :d
<conyoo> thanks greyback_  :P
<anpok> greyback_: same behavior.. I think I try vanilla wily and test again
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-14
<tsdgeos> oh my
<tsdgeos> someone fixed resubmit so neither description nor commit message are lost
<tsdgeos> \o/
<seb128> tsdgeos, yeah, bug #676769, that was mentioned on http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-april-june-2015
<ubot5> bug 676769 in Launchpad itself "resubmitting a merge proposal should reuse the old commit message" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676769
<tsdgeos> seb128: nice :)
<seb128> tsdgeos, quite some improvement recently, that's good to see, like lp doesn't email full diff again for inline comment but just the relevant parts
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah. noticed that too lately...
<mzanetti> couldn't believe it :D
<tsdgeos> grrrr
<tsdgeos> ShellWithPin::test_emergencyCall regressed
<tsdgeos> or fails
<tsdgeos> can anyone confirm it fails for them too?
<tsdgeos> cimi: anyone: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/make_test_page_header_more_stable/+merge/264679 ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, shall we apply some movement to this headerContainer so if is not yet contentY = 0 it will be?
<tsdgeos> cimi: ?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> it will be
<tsdgeos> we just need to wait before starting to type
<cimi> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> otherwise the keypresses get lost once in a blue moon
<cimi> tsdgeos, well, it's very simple/clean, let's wait CI to approve
<mvvvv> Hi ! I successfully built unity8 under vivid and it work with fake qml under x11. what is the most efficient way to test it with mir ? making my own LXC (doker) ? installing mir with vivid ?
<tsdgeos> mvvvv: you can install unity8-desktop-session-mir this will of course run the packaged one, not the one you compiled
<tsdgeos> cimi: and can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_activation_no_special_casing/+merge/264024 too?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: do we have a silo with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_activation_no_special_casing/+merge/264024 and friends ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: and more testing of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_sdk_13/+merge/264392 didn't explode would be cool
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, silo 41, but will need to be rebuild
<mvvvv> tsdgeos: package 'unity-shell-scopes=7' not found
<mvvvv> I guess I'm missing a recent libunityapi-dev
<tsdgeos> mvvvv: sorry, you tyring the branches i mentioned?
<tsdgeos> they werent for you
<mvvvv> ok my fault
<anpok_> greyback_: how can I enable DLOG statements in qtubuntu?
<greyback_> anpok_: completely clean your build directory, then "qmake CONFIG+=debug"
<greyback_> plus the other flags in the debian/rules file
<greyback_> or else it won't build the bits you want
<anpok_> thx
<anpok_> this behaves weird..
<anpok_> is anybody else experiencing issues with resize events on ubuntu-desktop-next?
<anpok_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11877355/
<anpok_> it looks as if we stop processing mirevents while redrawing, and keep redrawing untill I manage to reach the initial resize event size..
<greyback_> anpok_: dandrader did working improving that not so long ago, you are up to date I guess
<greyback_> anpok_: one issue we have is that mir sends us a mir resize event, but it's only the size of the buffer we receive that we can actually trust
<anpok_> greyback_: yes .. there might be a mir problem ..
<anpok_> or something is blocking qtubuntu to no longer consume events..
<greyback_> anpok_: we do funny things in qtubuntu to try make thigns work. Guidance welcome
<anpok_> i was able to bypass the problem just be debugging through it
<anpok_> so I am not yet sure.. why the matching resize events do not arrive
<anpok_> s/be/by
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: there?
<dandrader> mzanetti, seems lp:unity8 has extraneous tags
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i killed them this morning afaik
<tsdgeos> dandrader: but yes it got infected for some reason
<tsdgeos> make sure you clean your local copy
<tsdgeos> $ ./strip-tags.py lp:unity8
<tsdgeos> lp:unity8: clean
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it seems to happens easily on releases. getting those rtm tags
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, here
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: the crash i get is on wily, that ok or you prefer to get vivid+ppa backtraces?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, wily is perfect
<tsdgeos> dandrader: there was a manual pushing by people, this caused it, it seems
<mzanetti> dandrader, yeah... sil2100 pushed manually to trunk yesterday :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i have a orientedshell qmltest failing in trunk, can you reproduce?
<sil2100> o/ Sorry about that, I messed up something through the train and had to --overwrite
<mzanetti> no problem sil2100, really. Was just explaining the tags :)
<greyback_> dandrader: huh sorry, I did it locally with conflicts. Maybe dirty trunk
<greyback_> thanks anyway
<greyback_> dednick: does my memory deceive me, or did you chat with appArmor guys some time ago for an API to query what a client can or cannot do?
<dednick> greyback_: i thnk your memory may indeed be deceiving you. or mine is...
<greyback_> I swear someone had that conversation a year ago or more
<dednick> greyback_: by "what it can do"?
<greyback_> as in, could the app act like a system settings app and reconfigure the displays
<greyback_> or take screenshot of the whole screen
<dednick> greyback_: i c. i think i only had discussions with them re prompt sessions.
<dednick> but not that much detail
<greyback_> ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i have a orientedshell qmltest failing in trunk, can you reproduce?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, oh, right. forgot about it. let me see
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "Totals: 30 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped, 0 blacklisted"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that with "make testOrientedShell"
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: xvfb?
<dandrader> running...
<dandrader> tsdgeos, also passes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, could leave it running in a loop if you want to
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah same here, weird
<tsdgeos> dandrader: because i'm stupid and it's not OrientedShell :D
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ShellWithPin::test_emergencyCall is the one that fails
<tsdgeos> dandrader: this
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::ShellWithPin::test_emergencyCall() property spreadEnabled
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (): false
<tsdgeos>    Expected (): true
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/tests/qmltests/tst_ShellWithPin.qml(316)]
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, I get the same failure
<dandrader> tsdgeos, could be related to my bugfix. I forgot about the existence of this test
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah reverting yesterdays commit from your side fixes the test
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you have a look?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, fix should be a one-liner
<tsdgeos> awesome :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/updateTestShellWithPin/+merge/264721
<tsdgeos> that's ncie :)
 * tsdgeos claims
<MacSlow> mzanetti, addressed all MP-comments of the launcher-icon-wobble branch and now updating related qmltests
<mzanetti> that was quick
<mzanetti> is it still working?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, sofar
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but I'll still do some further verification tests
<MacSlow> mzanetti, also almost done with resurrecting my bq for more coverage
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: anything i'm missing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/inline-dash-videos/+merge/260251/comments/663849 ?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, launcher-icon-wobble verified on mako... krillin still to be done
<conyoo> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, that looks good, seems to be the same of very similar problem that morphis is chasing right now
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: :=
<tsdgeos> :) i mean
<tsdgeos> still not double nose here
<jhodapp> lol
<morphis> tsdgeos: yeah have the same here ..
<conyoo> http://imgur.com/Plb3qTq
<conyoo> ^^ hehe
<mvvvv> #ubuntu-on-air
<conyoo> yeah
<josharenson> elopio: I'm taking a look at https://trello.com/c/1uw3r2ZN/111-qa-supplied-helpers-integrated-into-upstream-unity8-along-with-tests-to-indicate-break-item1-shell and was wondering if you knew where the code (https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_sanity_tests/helpers/unity8/shell.py) went?
<elopio> josharenson: they renamed ubuntu-sanity-tests to ubuntu-system-tests. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu_system_tests/helpers/unity8/shell.py
<josharenson> elopio: cool, thanks.
<elopio> josharenson: I'm  no longer working on UI automation, so for this time zone, cachio on #ubuntu-quality is a good ally.
<josharenson> elopio: noted, thanks
<veebers> mzanetti: are you still around perchance?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-15
<tsdgeos> omg
<tsdgeos> qmluitests are back \o/
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::PreviewTableTest::test_label_heights() 'verify()' returned FALSE. ()
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/tmp/buildd/unity8-8.10+15.10.20150713bzr1857pkg0wily61/tests/qmltests/Dash/Previews/tst_PreviewTable.qml(65)]
<tsdgeos> is failing in CI though
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, yeah... saw it last night still. finally...
<tsdgeos> we're not that bad!
<tsdgeos> only 2 failing tests and 1 we have a MR for :)
<tsdgeos> and the other i think why it may be happening
<tsdgeos> just need CI to run over my branch and confirm
<Mirv> mzanetti: tsdgeos: Qt 5.5.0 is now fully testable on phone https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting (and soon hopefully on desktop too without losing eg KDE5 or appmenu). Lots of lots of bugs, although Unity itself seems good.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.5
<Mirv> I'll email about it to mailing lists today or tomorrow once I've it at the state it's going to get at this point
<mzanetti> nice one!
<greyback__> Mirv: the qt3d is the new tech preview?
<anpok> greyback: when qtmir posts QEvent::Hide to a window
<anpok> will that disable processing of the qml scene?
<greyback> anpok: doesn't stop the qml processing, just halts the renderer
<anpok> greyback: if I see a qDebug() << ... then this will be on already?
<greyback> anpok: no, the event is processed inside qt a little later
<anpok> hum?
<greyback> anpok: I think I may have misinterpreted your question, can you rephrase pla
<anpok> i am currently looking for reasons that might cause qml scene processing to stop, since we see that the dbus signal is there.. but the processing with sensorsToggle(false) and what happens in the scene does not happen when
<anpok> when we play videos or games are running..
<anpok> so I was assuming a change in mir that causes us to tell qtmir to stop..
<anpok> and that because of change timing makes it happen to soon for qtmir to react..
<Mirv> greyback: yes, that
<greyback> anpok: nothing *should* stop qt/qml from processing, - or to rephrase, nothing should stop the qt main loop spinning
<Mirv> greyback: ...and it finished building on amd64 1 minute ago so it'll take 15 more before it's installable :) not tested, but finally builds.
<anpok> greyback: ah
<anpok> thanks
<greyback> anpok: but if something blocks it, then we've a problem
<anpok> that would explain it
<anpok> i assumed we do some sort of shut down
<greyback> nope. We tell the renderer to stop while the display is off, but unity8 is still humming away
<greyback> Mirv: cool, I might have a play ;)
<mzanetti> mhall119, hey ho. I've written an article. Did not publish it yet. Want to give it a read beforehand?
<dandrader> greyback_, added the flush() call
<dandrader> greyback_, ping
<mhall119> mzanetti: sure :)
<mzanetti> mhall119, let me know when I should publish it
<greyback_> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> greyback_, any ETA for merging the app focus hadling stuff?
<greyback_> dandrader: it's waiting for QA approval
<greyback_> shouldm'e be long hopefully
<greyback_> shouldn't
<dandrader> greyback_, when I go through the steps here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1473720
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1473720 in qtubuntu "keyboard stops working, maliit and unity8 consuming cpu" [High,In progress]
<mhall119> mzanetti: it looks good to me
<mhall119> mzanetti: on a side note, will the API you developed to detect a mouse eventually be moved to the SDK where app developers can use it too?
<dandrader> greyback_, and I have the debug version of qtmir:detach-state-from-focus, I get an assertion failure. so all would go fine in a release built
<dandrader> build
<mzanetti> mhall119, I certainly hope so
<dandrader> greyback_, but still, I would like to fix this case
<mzanetti> mhall119, so pressing the publish button now?
<dandrader> greyback_, so, should I prepare a separate MP?
<dandrader> greyback_, the assertion in question complains because camera-app stops while it was getting suspended
<dandrader> so no big deal
<mhall119> mzanetti: go for it
<mzanetti> done
<greyback_> dandrader: separate MP. Just in case the other thing needs to be reverted
<dandrader> greyback_, ok. what other thing?
<greyback_> dandrader: the detach-state-focus MR
<greyback_> perhaps I misunderstood you but it sounded like you wanted to push the assert fix into it?
<MacSlow> Anyone ever seena qml-warning like "QIODevice::read: device not open" in the qmltests?
<dandrader> greyback_, yes. but it's a bit more than just fixing the assertion. it's more like making the state machine better respond to this situation
<dandrader> greyback_, anyway, will make a separate mp
<greyback_> dandrader: understood, and thanks!
<greyback_> dandrader: I had a look at your mirsurface rework, one idea I have is to move any pure C++ classes into a separate lib, and ship the headers of that lib in a new dev package. WDYT?
<dandrader> greyback_, you mean taking the Mir* headers out of unity-api?
<dandrader> greyback_, didn't get what you mean by "pure C++"
<mzanetti> mhall119, where can I find it now?
<dandrader> greyback_, you mean C++ classes that do not use Qt or what?
<greyback_> dandrader: by "pure C++" I meant anything that isn't needed for QML
<mhall119> mzanetti: http://unity.ubuntu.com/blog/
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah bad term, but wasn't sure how to express it otherwise
<mhall119> I still haven't worked out how to add it to the top-level navigation, that doesn't appear to be generated from the actual pages in the database
<greyback_> dandrader: I guess my idea is to have a lib for Qt eple who want to write a shell but without using QML
<dandrader> greyback_, but still QObject based
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> greyback_, I can't imagine someone using Qt but not QML
<conyoo> hm.. strange.. why i get back from tty1 to the terminal app (ctrl alt f8) the keyboard events are messed up
<conyoo> a is #1 instead of #97
<conyoo> b is #2 c is #3 etc
<greyback_> dandrader: I can. I'd like to try using Qt3d to make a shell, which isn't qquiuckitem based
<conyoo> i have to press Super to fix it
<dandrader> greyback_, spreading our code through more libs means more development overhead. I would way until we have a clear use for it...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i have a game i've been awiting for you guys to fix qtmir to not crash
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's Qt based and not QML based
<tsdgeos> sure it's not the smartest thing to do, but it's old code :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, did you file a bug?
<greyback_> dandrader: ok, can leave it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: pretty sure i did, let me find it
<conyoo> hmm.. it looks like whoever reads the keyboard buffer thinks the Ctrl key is pressed
<tsdgeos> dandrader: well i didn't but it's basically https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1417655
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1417655 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Support multiple surface applications" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> or at least i cna't find it
<tsdgeos> well https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1223881
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223881 in QtMir "Support having multiple surfaces per process" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> is more like it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: greyback_: i just realized you guys have https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/ and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir maybe it'd make sense to do the same we did with unity and fill the first?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I don't know. but doing the same way we do with untiy8 sounds good to me
<greyback_> tsdgeos: we could, but I am used to the distinction between bugs in released packages versus bugs in the current project code
<tsdgeos> greyback_: :)
<tsdgeos> okidkoi
<greyback_> tsdgeos: perhaps I'm just resisting change :)
<tsdgeos> greyback_: if you can manage for it to mean that disticntion, it's cool
<tsdgeos> for unity8 it was just a pita since people randomly put bugs wherever they felt like
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the blog is virtually impossible to find unless you have a link? https://unity.ubuntu.com/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I know... I had to ask mhall119 where to find it
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I think it'll go to planet.ubuntu at some point tho
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhall119> tsdgeos: I'm working on adding /blog/ to the main nav
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: :)
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> mzanetti: it's on planet.u.c now in fact :)
<mzanetti> :D
<MacSlow> mhall119, just wondering... should unity.ubuntu.com/blog not have a direct link to it from unity.ubuntu.com? I only see one to the Design-blog.
<mhall119> MacSlow: it should, yes, but I don't know where that menu is getting it's data from
<MacSlow> mhall119, ah... so the "Design Blog" one on  unity.ubuntu.com is actually meant to point to unity.ubuntu.com/blog ?!
<mhall119> MacSlow: yes, somewhere (not in the DB or theme branch) those menu items are being defined, I just have to find them
<MacSlow> mhall119, ok... good luck hunting then :)
<mhall119> heh,thanks
<dandrader> greyback_, remember that assertion issue I was talking earlier? without the assert you end up with a "ghost" of the camera app (ie, only its shadow), like in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1474319
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474319 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "app spread only shows shadows of apps, no content" [High,New]
<dandrader> greyback_, so it seems to be a pre-existing isse that at least my refactoring brought to light, via that assertion
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-16
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you were preparing a silo?
<mzanetti> yes
<tsdgeos> does it have josh's lightdm branch?
 * mzanetti checks
<tsdgeos> i just made it back to needs review since it has an extra failing qmltest
<tsdgeos> this one https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/integrated_lightdm_refactor/+merge/260588
<mzanetti> ack. thanks for checking that.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, all the others ok?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, so given it's 20 branches I decided to split it up in two landings
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, here's the current first silo: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu/landing-048
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: all others have 2 test failing
<tsdgeos> but they're already there
<tsdgeos> so it's fine yeah
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> oki :)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, we don't have a fix for those two yet, do we?
<tsdgeos> we have a fix for one
<davmor2> mzanetti: thanks for taking care of the enterprise AP issue, wasn't sure whose camp it fell under :)
<mzanetti> davmor2, wat?
<mzanetti> ah!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/updateTestShellWithPin/+merge/264721
<mzanetti> davmor2, not entirely sure either what's going to happen with it, but at least we'll have a look and find out where to put it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ah perfect. it's in the silo already
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeah I think it only exists because it launches system setting to provide the dialogue and that in turn kills the wizard, I'm assuming that as they add more feature from it to the indicator it might just right itself but I thought I'd better get it on the radar
<mzanetti> davmor2, right... so not sure yet... I guess the best we could do is to no allow selecting enterprise wifis in the wizard and add a footnote that those need to be set up later in the settings
<tsdgeos> Mirv: could we get https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/111080/4//ALL in our qt ?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's the proper fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1468403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1468403 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Characters overlap together in lines Contact/License of App details" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> problem is somehow i'm unable to reproduce that on any of my phones
<tsdgeos> but the test we have for it fails on CI and other people are seeing it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, but I'm afraid I don't have time to fully land it before I leave for two weeks after tomorrow. I can put it in a silo though already.
<Mirv> tsdgeos: is it be wily only?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i don't know man :/
<tsdgeos> i can't reproduce any of the failures of that bug
<tsdgeos> there's 3 duplicates and they all show up fine for me on my phone
<tsdgeos> ah maybe it's because i'm not acrtually on wily
 * tsdgeos tries
<Mirv> tsdgeos: heh, right. at least the bug was filed on devel-proposed. maybe even a 5.4.2 regression?
<tsdgeos> may be i remember trying the thing in my local machine and it worked, but then using the 5.4 and 5.4 branches from qt failed, so that'd make sense
<greyback> davmor2: hey, I've got stuff in silo7 waiting a few days now for QA signoff. I hope it's still on your list :)
<davmor2> greyback: 2nd in the list, possibly today.
<greyback> davmor2: thanks dude
<greyback> looks like ye've a big list
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yes, wily only
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i assigned you to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1468403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1468403 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[wily] Characters overlap together in lines Contact/License of App details" [Undecided,Triaged]
<mzanetti> pete-woods, ltinkl, about that enterprise wifi and the wizard
<mzanetti> pete-woods, what would you think is way to go there?
<ltinkl> pete-woods, here's the bug in question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1475023
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475023 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Wifi for Enterprise APs cause the welcome wizard to exit into the main system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pete-woods> mzanetti: it's my fault
<pete-woods> the indicator shouldn't be activating the USS app when in the wizard
<pete-woods> mzanetti: it dispatches a URL like settings:///…..?ssid=boo?bssid=11:22:33:44:55:66
<pete-woods> mzanetti: when in the wizard we really need the wizard UI to handle perhaps a wizard:/// url scheme (or other IPC) to make it bring up a dialogue for enterprise wifi
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> pete-woods, could you even know whether to invoke settings:/// or wizard:/// ?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: yes. we export different menus for the wizard, settings, and indicator menu
<pete-woods> they just happen to be identical atm
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<mzanetti> pete-woods, and it would require a way ti import a certificate, right?
<pete-woods> mzanetti: there is UI code already living in USS for that side of things
<mzanetti> problem is that really won't match with the wizard design
<pete-woods> the plan is to move that into a shared binary package
<pete-woods> mzanetti: perhaps, but we can't implement the same UI twice
<mzanetti> I would agree, yes
<mzanetti> ok... but this helped a lot already
<mzanetti> will talk to ltinkl and design on how to handle it
<pete-woods> mzanetti: and I'm sure you guys can make it themable or some such
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks
<seb128> dednick, is there an easier way to test ubuntu-system-component for the messaging menu ui than "edit and reboot the phone and send yourself a message"?
<dednick> seb128: firstly, you dont have to reboot. can just restart unity8. second, there's a script which will add message notifications.
<dednick> seb128: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/messaging_menu.py
<seb128> dednick, thanks
<dednick> seb128: need libmessagingmenu-dev
<seb128> dednick, we should ship that script in some dev or tools package :-)
<dednick> seb128: ya.
<dednick> it's a bit dated though. could do with an update
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how do we handle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1452348 ? just remove the = in the deb file?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452348 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "please drop build-dependency on g++-4.9" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, there's no =
<mzanetti> but yeah, I guess dropping the version should help
<mzanetti> afaik it'll break cross compiling tho
<tsdgeos> does it? meh
<tsdgeos> does anyone cross compile?
<mzanetti> atm it's broken because of indicator-network
<mzanetti> I get pinged by people about it every once in a while
<mzanetti> would definitely be preferrable to have it running
<mzanetti> but...
 * faenil whistles
<mzanetti> haha
<tsdgeos> i don't know i guess us moving fine to g++5 is more important? or what? shall i create the branch that moves from g++4.9 to g++ only?
<tsdgeos> is it a problem if we land that too in vivid?
<tsdgeos> i guess not?
<tsdgeos> basically we're copying the .deb to the ppa and not recompiling, right?
<tsdgeos> josharenson: morning! https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/integrated_lightdm_refactor/+merge/260588 and https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/location_page_test/+merge/259801 have comments from me, when you have some time plz
<josharenson> tsdgeos: cool, thanks
<josharenson> tsdgeos: regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/location_page_test/+merge/259801 The test is there really just in case the device under test has here maps enabled. I suppose we could add a way to force the location page to appear...
<tsdgeos> josharenson: so its a test that never runs?
<tsdgeos> how did you code it/test it?
<josharenson> tsdgeos: If you flash with an image that has here maps enabled it runs
<tsdgeos> josharenson: but how do i run the test ? i can't run the test without having passed the wizard
<tsdgeos> flash image with maps -> get wizard
<tsdgeos> i guess i have to stop unity8 at that point and install the tests?
<tsdgeos> but how do i do that without internet :D
<josharenson> tsdgeos: currently that ^^ is the only way. I can add an option to force that page
<tsdgeos> which i need to complete the wizard for :D
<tsdgeos> i'll try again harder
<josharenson> tsdgeos: ha, the test _should_ remove the file that tells the phone the wizard has already run
<tsdgeos> maybe i can get to wifi stage and get internet and cancel there
<josharenson> tsdgeos: its just the location page that won't show up unless you are using a here maps image
<josharenson> tsdgeos: if the wizard isn't showing up at all when you run the test... then something is wrong with the branch as there should be code to force the wizard to run (regardless of weather its been run previously)
<tsdgeos> josharenson: what's the maps image? maybe i'm getting the wrong image?
 * josharenson looks
<josharenson> tsdgeos: the channel name for udf is ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed-customized-here
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll try that one
<josharenson> tsdgeos: let me know if you think we should force the location page to appear regardless... I'm sure there is a way
<tsdgeos> Mirv: silo 45 fixes the text overlapping issue for me
<tsdgeos> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1354041 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354041 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity shell remains unresponsive after dismissing calendar event notification" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tsdgeos> did that ever happen to you again?
<tedg> bregma, Realized last night that the work item we're missing for the container stuff is Unity8 finding the icons for the launcher/switching.
<tedg> bregma, Let's not tell mzanetti and tsdgeos about it though, let them be surprised.
<tedg> ;-)
<tsdgeos> surprise!
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> :)
<tedg> Everybody likes surprises
<bregma> tedg, I assume you're writing that code, amirite?
<mzanetti> :)
<bregma> seriously, I think it's on my list somewhere, right after 'add all the missing things to my list'
<tedg> Well, I wasn't planning on it. Not sure that we shouldn't switch to something like this though (and idea branch): https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/libual-desktop-file/+merge/255841
<tedg> Basically putting a place where we can abstract out finding desktop files for legacy/click/libertine
<tedg> I guess in the future snap too
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-17
 * conyoo good morning o_O
<mardy> Saviq: hi! I see that you marked bug 1436203 as incomplete, but I don't remember if you asked me for more logs, and if so, which
<ubot5> bug 1436203 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Dash] unity8-dash crashed with ASSERT: "eglDestroyContext(mEglDisplay, mEglContext) == EGL_TRUE"" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1436203
<Saviq> mardy, it's rather because looking at the trace it seemed a crash in a lower level - hence the Mir task
<mardy> Saviq: oh, indeed
<mardy> dednick: do you know whom I should ping about this bug? ^
<Saviq> greyback, you can be the first PoC ↑
<greyback> Saviq: sure
<greyback> mardy: hey
<greyback> mardy: hmm my suspicion is that dash is shutting down prematurely for some reason, and there's a bug in qtubuntu where it's trying to destroy a gl context which hasn't been created yet. But why isn't obvious to me
<greyback> mardy: can you still reproduce this? On a vivid install? vivid+overlay? wily?
<mardy> greyback: I tried about one week ago, on wily
<mardy> greyback: right now I don't have that laptop with me, but I can try it next week
<greyback> mardy: yeah when you have it in front of you, ping me and maybe we can figure it out
<mardy> greyback: basically, the shell loads fine, but the dash (and all apps, and the system settings) don't start
<greyback> that scopeStyle error I don't see in my own logs
<mardy> greyback: so I think that your guess of blaming qtubuntu sounds about right
<greyback> mardy: well not quite, qtubuntu is crashing while destroying its gl context, which is something it usually only does on app shutdown
<greyback> mardy: and yeah, it shouldn't do that. But there's some reason dash isn't fully starting up too
<mardy> greyback: ok -- but since other apps are not starting either, I guess it's not a problem in the dash alone
<mardy> greyback: but we'll see
<greyback> mardy: ah you didn't mention that.
<greyback> mardy: yeah, talk when you can debug with me
<tsdgeos> greyback: ah you're here now
<tsdgeos> greyback: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1475526
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475526 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash crashes during power tests" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> greyback: we have asserts in libqpa-ubuntumirclient.so on startup of unity-dash
<tsdgeos> greyback: any idea what would cause them?
<greyback> tsdgeos: you ave any console output from unity8-dash?
<tsdgeos> greyback: doesn't look like there's any, no
<greyback> tsdgeos: lack of symbols for qtubuntu make it hard to know where it is crashing
<tsdgeos> greyback: the constructor
<greyback> unable to find mir server is a likely candidate
<tsdgeos> greyback: well you only have one qFatal
<tsdgeos> i would say "only" candidate
<greyback> tsdgeos: you have a point
<greyback> tsdgeos: then it means what the qFatal text is saying
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> i commented that on the bug
<tsdgeos> i'm just asking how that would happen
<tsdgeos> since it's on phone boot
<tsdgeos> and unity8 hasn't crahed
<greyback> no other mir app should start until after unity8 has. upstart will only consider unity8 started after it has emitted a SIGSTOP
<tsdgeos> it *must* be there, no?
<greyback> tsdgeos: it's a tricky one to figure out, I don't see anything obvious we might have broken. We even have AP test to ensure sigstop emitted at the right time. Perhaps the MIR_SOCKET variable isn't being set in time by upstart and there's a race (unlikely)
<greyback> tsdgeos: I replied to that bug with what I know. I don't have any obvious idea tho, sorry
<tsdgeos> oka, no worries
<dandrader> greyback, any idea where's the mir socket of qml-demo-shell?
<dandrader> greyback, don't see it in /tmp
<greyback> dandrader: it's usually there, /tmp/mir_socket
<dandrader> greyback, but it's not there :/
<greyback> dandrader: did you run it as root?
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<dandrader> greyback, will try to find it with lsof...
<greyback> dandrader: /run/mir_socket maybe?
<dandrader> greyback, nope...
<greyback> dandrader: well it must have it opened somewhere. Else can specify one yourself with MIR_SERVER_HOST_SOCKET=/tmp/mir_socket
<dandrader> greyback, will try that env var, way easier than hunting for it
<dandrader> greyback, "std::exception::what: Nested Mir Platform Connection Error: Failed to connect to server socket: No such file or directory"
<dandrader> greyback, it's stand-alone, not nested. so it's probably a different env var?
<greyback> oh sorry, that's to tell a nested serer where the server socket is
<greyback> dandrader: MIR_SERVER_FILE
<greyback> or maybe MIR_SOCKET itself
<dandrader> :)
<greyback> never was clear which one was the right one
<dandrader> MIR_SERVER_SOCKET?
<dandrader> so many combinations...
<greyback> maybe
<greyback> oh great, mir landed in wily, but not in vivid+overlay
<greyback> so I can't even get silo7 to dual-build any more
<greyback> yay
<tsdgeos> greyback: ouch
<tsdgeos> is that a "mistake" on their side or what is supposed to happen from now on?
<greyback> tsdgeos: something went wrong on their side
<dandrader> greyback, it's MIR_SERVER_FILE
 * dandrader writes it down
<greyback> dandrader: cool. I also note it dwn
<seb128> tsdgeos, hey, sorry you were away yesterday before I ponged
<tsdgeos> seb128: hi there, i forgot what i was asking about :D
<tsdgeos> seb128: some icons?
<seb128> tsdgeos, I was the one asking about/discussing bugs and dednick pointd to you about fixing similar issues
<tsdgeos> seb128: ok, i'm here if you need help
<seb128> tsdgeos, basically http://paste.ubuntu.com/11892893/
<seb128> tsdgeos, the image doesn't fill the shape
<seb128> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/screenshot20150716_100355457.png is the result
<dednick> seb128: what does the original image look like?
<tsdgeos> seb128: any special reason you're using Icon and not Image?
<dednick> seb128: have you tried: PreserveAspectFit?
<dednick> oh right. crop should work :/
<dednick> hm.
<seb128> dednick, yes, I did, no difference
<dednick> seb128: it's probably because the shadereffect is doing the rendering.
<seb128> tsdgeos, yes, because that shape can contain icons and they need to be colored which image doesn't support
<dednick> seb128: can't change icon.preserveaspectcrop can we?
<seb128> dednick, not that I know no...
<dednick> seb128: maybe try change it in the sdk to test. Icon10 uses Image: { fillmode: Image.PreserveAspectFit }
<dednick> seb128: just as a sanity test
<dednick> seb128: although it sounds like a bug in UbuntuShape.
<seb128> dednick, what do you suggest changing in the sdk to test?
<dednick> seb128: change the Icon image to use Image.PreserveAspectCrop, rather than Image.PreserveAspectFit
<seb128> dednick, the original image is http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/img.png
<dednick> seb128: give me a minute. i can try
<dednick> handsome man.
<seb128> lol
<seb128> dednick, that change Icon10 solves it
<tsdgeos> seb128: so that's what you want? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11892961/
<dednick> seb128: hm. thought it might
<seb128> tsdgeos, that indeed works, thanks :-)
<tsdgeos> yw
<seb128> dednick, ^
<dednick> hm. why does removing the fill work?
<dednick> seb128: hm. thought it might
<dednick> eh
<tsdgeos> dednick: because if you're making it big enough to start with
<tsdgeos> the shared can't stretch it to really fill
<tsdgeos> shared -> shared
<tsdgeos> arg
<tsdgeos> shader
<dednick> tsdgeos: i c. :/
<dednick> tsdgeos: so what if the image was a lot smaller?
<dednick> hm. doesnt seem to matter
<dednick> i guess we're forcing it's size for using a fill or something :/
<dednick> whatever works!
<dednick> lunch!
<seb128> dednick, enjoy
<greyback> MacSlow: a nice clean bug with a hopefully helpful summary of the task https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1475678
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475678 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 not informing clients that they are not visible and thus can stop rendering" [Undecided,New]
<MacSlow> greyback, ah thanks... will link any branches to that then
<greyback> np
<greyback> mzanetti: you were doing the right thing, stopping animations by listening for the Qt.application.active property. But not everything will do that. We can at least stop the renderer if it's not needed
<mzanetti> greyback, maybe... a bit worried we'll mess up things tho
<greyback> mzanetti: how?
<greyback> it does nothing to your QML scene. Just stops rendering useless frames
<mzanetti> well, just discarding paint calls from the app will probably cause arifacts etc
<mzanetti> but I'm not an expert in that stuff
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I added the related bugs to the notes for reference
<greyback> mzanetti: you're right, I anticipate glitches if we are not careful
<greyback> mzanetti: as we'll first see an old frame, before we get a newly painted frame
<tsdgeos> josharenson: i meant this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/location_page_test/+merge/259801 is this the one you say you were making changes to?
<josharenson> tsdgeos: oh no, sorry
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<tsdgeos> then i'll have a look :)
<josharenson> tsdgeos: did you get the here maps version working?
<tsdgeos> haven't tried yet
<josharenson> ok
<tsdgeos> that was my friday afternoon easy task :D
<seb128> dednick, hum, for some reason it doesn't work correctly in the u-s-c/unity8 context :-/
<dednick> seb128: can you pastebin the usc diff?
<seb128> dednick, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11893244/
<seb128> the image is hidden
<seb128> changing the hideSource makes it being displayed
<seb128> but it was bigger than the shape when I tried that
<dednick> seb128: use UbuntuShape.source rather than UbuntuShape.image
<seb128> dednick, I think I had tried that, but not today, so I need to try again
<seb128> did you try it/does it work for you?
<dednick> seb128: ya
<dednick> seb128: works
<seb128> cool
<seb128> want to mp the version that works for you if you have one ready?
<seb128> otherwise I can try that and submit a bit later
<seb128> or likely on monday now
<dednick> seb128: can do
<seb128> thanks, so I can test/confirm if it works here :-)
<dednick> seb128: is there a bug assigned?
<seb128> dednick, bug #1450229
<ubot5> bug 1450229 in ubuntu-settings-components (Ubuntu) "avatar in notification has wrong aspect ratio" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450229
<dednick> seb128: ta
<seb128> dednick, yw!
<dednick> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/icon-aspect-ratio-crop/+merge/265146
<seb128> dednick, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-18
<mvvvv>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mvvvv iwjasrnqyvmg
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-18
<Mirv> mzanetti: hi! can you update on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1411 (which is updating just to have it in sync with overlay)? I see in the bug report Pat had a problem with hang with the test app, but no comment from you?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: welcome back?¿
<Mirv> tsdgeos: that too :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: when you have some time have a look at silo 001
<tsdgeos> it has a small patch that'd be nice to land
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I have noticed it
<Mirv> seems pretty safe and long in 5.5 and 5.6
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> i was trying to get sil2100 to land it but i guess he's been busy
<tsdgeos> if you can take over that'd be nice
<sil2100> tsdgeos, Mirv: it's in QA's hands since Friday
<sil2100> Nothing more can be done with it
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ah, awesome
<davmor2> sil2100: if this is the blocked silo with your name on then it is blocked :P
<sil2100> tsdgeos: sorry it took so long, I was actually almost sure I switched it to Approved looong way ago
<tsdgeos> sil2100: no worreis
<sil2100> tsdgeos: could you just comment on the trello card in my stead? ;) You know better which UITK test failures it fixes
<tsdgeos> sil2100: url?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: https://trello.com/c/M75g1XTv/3428-1630-ubuntu-landing-001-qtdeclarative-opensource-src-qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles-sil2100-tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> i have stupid trello trying to format things
<tsdgeos> and not having any kind of "what kind of stuppid formatting we use" link
<Mirv> sil2100: tsdgeos: right! there's then another qtdeclarative upload to be prepared after that one has landed first, for dandrader
<mterry> dednick, is this snap decision dialog doable today without changes on unity8 side?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#Inserting_a_new_SIM
<mterry> dednick, i.e. can a user specify button color to be red and such?
<dednick> mterry: give me a sec
<mterry> I see we can set x-canonical-private-rejection-tint...
<dednick> dednick: ermmmm.
<dednick> i'll have to look at the dialog code.
<mterry> dednick, But can't seem to control which button gets the tint?
<mterry> It seems strictly based on order
<dednick> but should be fairly easy to ascertain
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: I should know
<mterry> ltinkl, oh hey ^
<mterry> :)
<dednick> mterry: i think the order is fixed.
<dednick> as in which one is accept action, which one is reject action
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: the order is defined, 0 accept, 1 reject, then everything else
<dednick> "as designed"
<dednick> sounds entirely straight forward ;)
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: look in Notification.qml, around line 480
<mterry> ltinkl, got it...
<mterry> ltinkl, dednick: so...  what should we do for this dialog?  :)
<ltinkl> "tint" here means the button gets green/red, nothing else
<ltinkl> otherwise it's a regular button
<mterry> ltinkl, dednick: x-canonical-private-reverse-tints?  :-/
<dednick> mterry: well, the red one is the reject one.
<mterry> I wish we could associate a tint with a particular action index
<dednick> which is button 1
<mterry> dednick, that looks like button 0?
<dednick> which is "restart" in the picture no?
<ltinkl> mterry, not quite sure what you _want_ to achieve :)
<ltinkl> dednick, yeah, red == reject, number 1
<ltinkl> 0 would be accept
<mterry> ltinkl, in that picture, is the Restart Now button index 0 or index 1?
<dednick> i would seriously hope the one on the right is 1.
<dednick> otherwise we ave a very strange indexing system.
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: the red (restart) is 0
<mterry> yeah
<ltinkl> as in "accept"
<ltinkl> do it now :)
<mterry> dednick, buttons go reverse in dialogs
<ltinkl> yup, they get filled from the right side
<dednick> of course they do!
<ltinkl> dednick, as designed :p
<mterry> dednick, well there's some thought behind it -- your eye ends up in the bottom right by default -- so we want the "preferred" action there
<mterry> GNOME does it too
<dednick> mterry: i guess the restart needs to be green then.
<mterry> ltinkl, so yeah, thoughts on best way to get that dialog in the spec?
<ltinkl> yeah, Gnome and MacOS, the default/accept/OK button is always the rightmost one
<mterry> dednick, except it's a destructive action
<ltinkl> mterry, just emit a notification
<ltinkl> mterry, I suppose from indicator-network?
<mterry> ltinkl, right...  but to get the index==0 button to be red...
<mterry> dednick, red is for "negative and irreversible actions"
<mterry> It just also happens to be the "preferred" action here
<ltinkl> mterry, ah... hmm, no better suggestion than patching Notification.qml
<dednick> should probably have an x-canonical-private-affirmative-index / x-canonical-private-rejection-index.
<mterry> ltinkl, dednick: rejection-tint seems bizarrely specific (in assuming index==1 -- like it was coded only for one dialog).  What about if we supported x-canonical-private-rejection-tint-XXX where XXX is an action index.  And if there isn't an XXX, we assume 1?
<ltinkl> dednick, mterry: hmm no... let me come up with a simple patch
<ltinkl> shouldn't be too hard
<mterry> dednick, ltinkl: oh right, a hint can have a value
<mterry> ltinkl, dednick: I like -index
<dednick> then we can deprecate the "-tint"
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: https://pastebin.kde.org/p1x46wiug
<ltinkl> this should work for both buttons
<ltinkl> ah, small correction
<dednick> while we're in there somebody should clean that button loader up... why are there 2 repeaters?
<dednick> oh, a row and cloumn.
<mterry> ltinkl, ah but we don't want both buttons red
<ltinkl> yeah, a sec
<mterry> ltinkl, dednick: so if we were to implement rection-index, is there anything we need to modify besides unity8's Notification.qml?  LIke any spec or approval we need from someone?
<dednick> i have no idea if there is a spec around somewhere
<dednick> should be. there are loads of hints.
<mterry> dednick, ltinkl: looks like we should expose it in the capabilities in unity-notification
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: yeah, if you add new hints, you should add them also to the unity-notifications backend
<ltinkl> shouldn't be a big prob
<mterry> dednick, ltinkl: OR....  we could keep going with the bad current hint and assume that if ONLY rejection or affirmative are specified, it should be for index==0...
<mterry> That makes some sort of sense to me, without the bother of adding new hints
<ltinkl> mterry, then it's break as soon as the other button should be colorized too :)
<mterry> ltinkl, yes...  but maybe by then we have proper dialogs  :-/
<ltinkl> mterry, I wouldn't bet my socks on that ;)
<mterry> ltinkl, well fair enough.  We can do the right thing.  So dednick, ltinkl: any objections to me adding rejection-index and affirmative-index?
<ltinkl> mterry, if we can't come up with anything better, sure
<mterry> ltinkl, do you mean to say you don't like the -index idea?
<ltinkl> mterry, I mean I'm fine with it
<ltinkl> mterry, can't see any other (better) way atn
<ltinkl> atm
<mterry> ltinkl, dednick: from a client point of view, do they name actions or index them?
<mterry> like if I'm writing code for an app, and I add actions to a notification
<ltinkl> mterry, it's an ordered list
<mterry> Do I give it a name or just know the order?
<mterry> ltinkl, yeah, but do I also name it?  Like does any part of the api refer to indexes already or is it all names?
<ltinkl> mterry, just the order; the format is sth like "actionId:Visible text"
<dednick> mterry: it's in a model
<ltinkl> mterry, let me verify
<mterry> I think they name them... so having them specify name might be nicer
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: the model is a plain string list (with pairs), so every odd number is a label, every even number is the action id
<mterry> like it's an ordered list of action names
<ltinkl> sorry, the opposite
<ltinkl> id+label
<dednick> i guess maybe use action name rather than index then
<mterry> ltinkl, dednick: yeah.  So I'm thinking "x-canonical-private-affirmative-action=actionId"
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: see MockActionModel.cpp
<dednick> x-canonical-private-affirmative-action=plop
<dednick> mterry: yup
<mterry> So this means you couldn't specify more than one positive / negative button...
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: yup, better identify them by the actionId
<mterry> x-canonical-private-affirmative-actionId=true ?
<ltinkl> that's also exported to the QML side
<mterry> Or maybe that restriction is good...?
<dednick> ltinkl: no, i think better not muddle with dynamic hint names
<dednick> unless it comes from desigh
<ltinkl> dednick, so you suggest x-canonical-private-affirmative-action=plop, where plop is the actionId or index?
<dednick> ltinkl: ya
<dednick> actionId
<mterry> OK, I can go with that.  Designs aren't likely to use multiple affirmatives...
<ltinkl> dednick, right, that's what I meant :)
<mterry> OK.  x-canonical-private-affirmative-action=actionId
<dednick> ltinkl: oh, it was directed at mterry; not you :)
<dednick> sorry, you're both showing up as highlight color :)
<ltinkl> dednick, mterry: ok then the Notification.qml code should be easy, lines 555-589
<mterry> dednick, ltinkl: we could do x-canonical-private-affirmative-actions=actionId1,actionId2,etc
<ltinkl> could be a list yeah, more flexible
<dednick> mterry: fyi; there's a could of spots using the tint i think
<dednick> and you need to make sure the old way works still
<mterry> yeah that's fine
<mterry> we can support old way
<mterry> OK, will prepare some branches.  This is all in service of bug 1332306, btw
<ubot5> bug 1332306 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Hot-swapped SIMs should be detected and prompt user to reboot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1332306
<mterry> Which I inherited from Mirco!  :)
<dednick> :)
<mterry> dednick, ltinkl: should we worry about affirmative-actions=... sounding a lot like https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action ?
<dednick> lol.
<mterry> I'm not worried, but still.  Feels weird looking at it in source code
<dednick> well i dont think it's trademarked or copywrite; so i think it'll be fine.
<ltinkl> dednick, mterry: regarding the most recent comment... why do we need this dialog in the first place? the SIM should be usable without a reboot
<dednick> ltinkl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1332306
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1332306 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Hot-swapped SIMs should be detected and prompt user to reboot" [High,Triaged]
<mterry> ltinkl, I don't know the full technical details.  But bug 1332306 gets into it a bit.  I think only some platforms support it or something?
<ltinkl> dednick, mterry: yeah, check the last comment
<ltinkl> I wouldn't spend much time on the dialog now :)
<mterry> ltinkl, ah cool.  OK
<mterry> thx  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, dednick: I mean, it must be possible without a reboot, some android phones do it (unlike the stock android)
<dednick> some network operators require a reboot after picking up new data settings i think.
<dednick> but meh.
<mterry> ltinkl, on my dogfood phone, I'm seeing "Mute" in indicator-sound instead of "Silent Mode" -- is that expected?
<mterry> bregma, is there an easy way to port config over to a libertine container?  Like, my xchat-gnome config and such
<mterry> bregma, oh I found the rootfs
<bregma> yeah, thye're bind-mounted in
<mterry> bregma, oh, what's bind-mounted in?
 * mterry wants a way to have libertine just point at my rootfs
<mterry> a 'fake' container
<bregma> mterry, the root of each container is available in the host OS at ~/.local/share/libertine-container/user-data and bind-mounted into the container
<mterry> bregma, got it
<bregma> if you;re trying to break out of the container and have your host filesystem used as a 'fake' container you're going to have to work pretty hard
<bregma> breaking containment isn't a supported option
<mterry> bregma, just would make for easier dogfooding of u8 -- if all my apps didn't lose config.  I know it's not in-scope for libertine.  I actually just want a "native apps" scope
<mterry> to hell with confinement for this use case
<bregma> that would miss the whole point of containment, then, wouldn't it?
<mterry> bregma, yes
<mterry> bregma, but I'm actually only interested in dogfooding u8, not confinement right this second
<bregma> what you want is to use the snap scope and just use snapcraft to repackage all your apps
<bregma> it's just that simple
<mterry> bregma, sure, the future is bright.  :)  But dogfooding on the way to that future is not
<bregma> dogfooding Unity 8 means following the containment story
<bregma> if you;re not using containment and Unity 8, you;re not dogfooding Unity 8
<bregma> (you can always hand-craft .desktop files if you really want to bypass containment, but there's no X11 server for you then)
<mterry> josharenson, I tried to test chooser-gui on Friday, but the branch hadn't been updated?  Did you not push to LP?
<josharenson> mterry: let me check
<josharenson> mterry: try pulling now?
<mterry> josharenson, got updates!  OK, will retest
<josharenson> mterry: cool, sorry about that
<mterry> josharenson, also, consider updating from trunk?  get nice focus fixes that way too
<josharenson> mterry: will do, gimmie a few min to finish lunch
<mterry> josharenson, no rush  :)
<mterry> dandrader, still around?  https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mirSurfaceInputBounds/+merge/298780 has a conflict?
<dandrader> mterry, let me check...
<dandrader> mterry, no. didn't find any conflict with trunk
<mterry> dandrader, LP shows the conflict in debian/changelog
<dandrader> mterry, LP web diff can get confused. I tried it locally and it merges fine
<mterry> dandrader, why the version bump anyway?
<dandrader> mterry, can you reproduce the conflict?
<dandrader> mterry, because of ubuntu-keyboard dependencies
<dandrader> iinm
<mterry> dandrader, I can't reproduce the conflict.  so good I guess
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-19
<Mirv> Unity 8 doesn't come up on staging channel (=xenial). I've crash files but I cannot myself at least see anything meaningful in the upstart logs.
<Mirv> unity8-dash log does say UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. but I'm not sure if it's indicative of anything if the unity8 itself doesn't come up
<Mirv> well hmm I wonder if the last line of unity8.log is meaningful: initctl: No such variable: UNITY_MIR_SOCKET
<Mirv> I tried UNITY_MIR_SOCKET=/run/mir_socket + initctl set-env --global UNITY_MIR_SOCKET=$UNITY_MIR_SOCKET and I don't get that last line anymore but also nothing on the screen.
<Mirv> when starting unity8, it hangs for some while before "Failed to refresh the properties from the handler" is outputted to the log
<dandrader> Mirv, is that on phone?
<Mirv> dandrader: yes, krillin
<Mirv> using ubuntu-touch/staging/bq-aquaris.en which is xenial + xenial overlay, it used to boot in early June at least for me
<Mirv> I mean boot = start Unity 8
<dandrader> Mirv, is unity-system-compositor up and running?
<Mirv> dandrader: yes, and the dots animation i srunning
<dandrader> Mirv, I suppose you can also check usc log to see if it got a connection request from unity8
<Mirv> dandrader: I can't find unity-system-compositor.log in either .cache/upstart nor /var/log/upstart
<dandrader> Mirv,  it's in /var/log/lightdm
<Mirv> dandrader: no mention of unity8 at least http://paste.ubuntu.com/20035267/
<Mirv> well I do get Opening session session-0 + Closing + Opening (three lines) in the log and a minute later Closing when starting unity8
<Mirv> so I guess it got a request but something else failed
<Mirv> I'm documenting this at bug #1604421 now
<ubot5> bug 1604421 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 fails to start on staging (xenial) on the phone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604421
<dandrader> Mirv, when are we expected to move to Xenial on phones?
<Mirv> dandrader: when all bugs are fixed. the hope would be of course as soon as possible.
<Mirv> but "months" could be a good estimate given how much there is to do
<dandrader> Mirv, is anyone actively pushing towards that goal?
<Mirv> dandrader: everyone is supposed to, within the limits of they have time after all the vivid work (which is difficult). but yes, xenial was made bootable earlier and unity8 worked, it has just now regressed.
<Mirv> there could be more clear push though
<dandrader> Mirv, could you please add to that bug instructions on how to flash xenial on the phone?
 * dandrader never did it before
<Mirv> dandrader: added
<dandrader> thanks
<Mirv> reproduced the problem on ubuntu channel + mako too now
<faenil> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1604442
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604442 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Keyboard stays on screen after leaving an application" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> dandrader, ^
<faenil> dandrader: added http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20043016/ to bug description
<faenil> the problem should be there, somewhere
<dandrader> Mirv, do you know how to enable ssh on a phone via command line?
<greyback> dandrader: adb shell setprop persist.service.ssh true
<dandrader> greyback, thanks!
<dandrader> greyback, do I have to reboot?
<greyback> dandrader: I think so
<gustavopadre> hey guys, is there any way to install unity 8 theme on unity 7. Only the theme, not the session.
<josharenson> cimi: I'm not 100% sure if this is what you meant about the autoscroller clipping, but I _think_ this solves the problem (in a bit of a roundabout way) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20063925/
<josharenson> mterry: re https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-greeter-race/+merge/300517 is that an actual atomic operation or does it just make the race _nearly_ impossible?
<mterry> josharenson, should be atomic
<josharenson> mterry: good enough for me :-)
<mterry> :)
<josharenson> mterry: I'll approve after CI runs
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-20
<popey> Anyone know the magic incantation to launch ubuntu-keyboard on the desktop?
<faenil> dandrader: can you kick CI for https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/unity8/u8GestureImports/+merge/299304 ?
<faenil> unity8 is not building anymore without that
<faenil> or maybe that needs the UITK to land first
<dandrader> faenil, CI will always fail for that MP as pull in UITK
<dandrader> faenil, *as it does not
<faenil> dandrader: I see. Yeah I was thinking the needed r2030 is not in overlay yet
<dandrader> faenil, that's the case for any MP with dependencies on other projects/packages
<faenil> so it can't succeed
<dandrader> right
<bschaefer> Mirv, hello, i hear you're working on a backport for a bug fix into qtdeclarative
<bschaefer> for relative mouse support stuff? Wondering any eta on it since ... would be nice now that pointer confinement is in mir :)
<dandrader> bschaefer, you mean this https://codereview.qt-project.org/164552
<bschaefer> dandrader, possibly :) just sort of poking around
<bschaefer> dandrader, so if its merged, the work is getting that into ubuntu?
<dandrader> bschaefer, with this in, lp:~dandrader/qtmir/mouseMovement will work
<bschaefer> dandrader, sweet! I will attempt to keep an eye for that backport
<bschaefer> dandrader, you're just full of branches ready to go haha
<Mirv> bschaefer: EOD but since listening to town hall now, waiting for QA to handle https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/001 and then https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/164552/ would be the next landing
<bschaefer> Mirv, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-21
<greyback> Saviq: hey, I want to do a landing of qtmir/qtubuntu bits. You plan a silo for unity8?
<Saviq> greyback, one is waiting for QA (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525), another one is going soon after (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575) - there's also a UITK one in between https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604
<Saviq> actually the first one is under QA already
<greyback> Saviq: ok well please ping me when I can add stuff to the landing list
<Saviq> greyback, I think you can add your stuff to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 if not there already
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<mterry> Saviq, who manages the kernels for Touch?  I need to ask them about ACL configs
<mterry> @unity, if people want to help me do a hardware survey...  on your phones, "sudo apt install acl; sudo setfacl -m u:lightdm /dev/rfkill" and see if it says "Operation not supported"  -- I've tested arale and mako so far.  But would appreciate word on other devices
<mterry> Err..  sudo setfacl -m u:lightdm:rw /dev/rfkill
<mzanetti> on turbo: setfacl: /dev/rfkill: Operation not supported
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks!
<mzanetti> mterry, how important is it to have this on frieza? Could dig it up and charge it
<mzanetti> but not very confident it will say something different
<mterry> mzanetti, nor am I.  Though that's a BQ device vs the other meizu devices?  So may be interesting to see different vendor.  Though a krillin could do that too
<mterry> mzanetti, this is kernel-specific.  For example, on the mako, it works
<mzanetti> does it
<mzanetti> ok, then let me find some bq device for you
<mzanetti> mterry, on frieza: same, not supported
<mterry> mzanetti, thank you!
<mterry> mzanetti, looks like I'm in for some per-device kernel config patching
<mzanetti> fun!
<mterry> josharenson, I finally got around to testing logging out of u8 session into u8-greeter
<mterry> josharenson, worked fine for me -- sometimes (but not always) u8 will take a long time (at a black screen) to finish logging out.  But didn't see lightdm get taken down
<mterry> josharenson, didn't try a ton of times (3) but worked for me
 * mterry packs up to head to Starbucks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-22
<Mirv> FYI yakkety specific Qt 5.6.1 Unity 8 FTBFS
<Mirv> bug #1605502
<ubot5> bug 1605502 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity 8 FTBFS with Qt 5.6.1 on yakkety" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1605502
<Mirv> I'm nearing hopes of yakkety landing so it'd be nice to get fixed
<ahoneybun> would be more awesome to have 5.6.1 on xenial
<faenil> tsdgeos: what is the best way to test the combination of scope cards? tryDash is one example, is there anything closer to a real scenario?
<faenil> and scrolling those fake scopes I get plenty of
<faenil> file:///home/faenil/Desktop/UBUNTU/PROJECTS/ScopeCards/unity8/qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml:352: Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "backgroundShapeStyle"
<faenil> file:///home/faenil/Desktop/UBUNTU/PROJECTS/ScopeCards/unity8/qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml:385: TypeError: Cannot read property 'defaultMinimumHorizontalSpacing' of null
<faenil> file:///home/faenil/Desktop/UBUNTU/PROJECTS/ScopeCards/unity8/qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml:385: TypeError: Cannot read property 'defaultMinimumHorizontalSpacing' of null
<faenil> file:///home/faenil/Desktop/UBUNTU/PROJECTS/ScopeCards/unity8/qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml:385: Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "minimumHorizontalSpacing"
<faenil> gah, sorry for the spam
<faenil> or maybe mzanetti ^
<mzanetti> faenil, there's the cardtool
<mzanetti> although it only shows one card at a time afaict
<mzanetti> you might want to fix those warnings :)
<faenil> mzanetti: there's no visual in tryCardTool...just strings :|
<faenil> "View width" "card width"  "card height"
<mzanetti> faenil, there's a binary for cardtoo, isn't there?
<mzanetti> let me check
<mzanetti> faenil, ok, the make tryCardTool should work, but for some reason it looks a bit broken
<faenil> :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: try card tool is for the card tool
<mzanetti> probably it just can't find the art source
<tsdgeos> it's not very useful as try
<tsdgeos> tryCard is more useful
<tsdgeos> but it's just one card
<mzanetti> right, that's the one I was searching
<mzanetti> yeah, I said above that it only shows one at a time
<tsdgeos> faenil: tryDash is fine, those warnings are "ok", there's a branch somewhere that fixes them
<mzanetti> faenil, if you need a combination, you can probably easily hack up a copy of trycard putting some more in
<faenil> mm what's this social-actions...I did not see it in the documentation
<tsdgeos> faenil: it's share/like/etc
<faenil> tsdgeos: ok. Yea I was looking for something closer to a real scenario
<tsdgeos> basically "buttons"
<tsdgeos> faenil: it is a real scenario
<tsdgeos> what do you mean "closer to a real scenario"
<faenil> tsdgeos: yeah, I'm more worried that the docs are not updated so I have to go rely on the code even for API investigation
<faenil> tsdgeos: like, example scopes with fake data, but still "real"
<tsdgeos> faenil: what's your definition of "real"?
<faenil> tsdgeos: or is there an up to date API doc?
<faenil> tsdgeos: like, weather scope with fake weather pics and fake weather data
<tsdgeos> faenil: unity-scope-fake from ppa:unity-team/scopes-dev
<tsdgeos> and then use unity-scope-tool
<tsdgeos> faenil: which API level are we talking about?
<faenil> tsdgeos: great, yeah that's what I meant
<faenil> tsdgeos: API --> in this case I?m talking about categoryrenderer API...it seems social-actions but the doc does not mention that. So I'm wondering if I can rely on the docs
<faenil> social-actions was added to the schema*
<tsdgeos> which docs are you reading?
<faenil> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/cpp/development/unity.scopes.CategoryRenderer/
<Mirv> ahoneybun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting lists both yakkety and xenial PPAs. yakkety is more fully complete atm.
<Mirv> except that unity8 FTBFS mentioned
<tsdgeos> faenil: yeah bug pstolowski about it i guess
<tsdgeos> the unity-api people maintain that doc
<faenil> tsdgeos: ok, thanks!
<faenil> tsdgeos: anything else beside tryCard/tryDash and fake-scopes I should be aware of?
<faenil> (to test cards)
<Mirv> and thanks Albert for fixing rapidly :D
<Mirv> it looked indeed trivial
<Mirv> I'm trying to enable my chromebook for yakkety Unity 8 desktop testing
<davmor2> Mirv: you mad fool ;)
<tsdgeos> faenil: nothing immediately comes to mind, no
<faenil> tsdgeos: alright, cheers
<tsdgeos> faenil: other than the mentioned unity-scope-tool
<Mirv> davmor2: I installed from USB stick to another USB stick on another computer since the SeaBIOS hack for my chromebook doesn't support booting from the internal HDD, and because gfxboot on live USB doesn't work with chromebooks. Now I can essentially run Ubuntu from the USB/SD stick, but I need to use external keyboard since the internal is somehow disabled :D But I am progressing.
<Mirv> I've had the laptop for half a year, first waiting for SeaBIOS payload to arrive from someone, then to find time/motivation. But now testing Unity 8 on yakkety + new Qt is the real need to finish.
<davmor2> Mirv: wouldn't it of been cheap to pick up a cheap laptop and use that ;) just to upset you :D, you're welcome by the way :)
<faenil> tsdgeos: mzanetti I think I'll start from modifying the generator to get a first prototype and start collecting issues or problems with ideas/specs, and then go from there, what do you think
<tsdgeos> faenil: i'm not sure *exactly* what you're doing but you have a plan so that's nice :D
<faenil> tsdgeos: you don't know?? XD
<tsdgeos> i know you're going to do something with cards
<faenil> :)
<mzanetti> faenil, you know, tsdgeos is now doing something with performance, so not really his area any more :D
<Mirv> davmor2: I don't want to give money for Win license, and there is no really cheap Dell laptop here, and especially not 11" in size, and Chromebook had nifty 14nm Atom with Broadwell era graphics, the 14nm Atoms are really lower power, it has touch screen for Unity 8 testing... really, no competition for the purposes I need it (backup machine + Unity 8 touch testing etc)
<Mirv> (Dell Ubuntu laptop, I mean. they start from about 600€ and are 15" in size)
<faenil> mzanetti: I won't fall in that trap, you won't convince me that now it's nobody's area and I'm left alone :D
<Mirv> also 4GB RAM and 32GB SSD (...which I can't boot from yet :D) not too shabby
<mzanetti> faenil, it's cimi's area
<faenil> mzanetti: ok, but tsdgeos has the past knowledge of all the problems/fixes right? I can't let that go :p
<mzanetti> faenil, yeah, you probably still want to consult him at times, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can we include the floor_includes branch in the next silo so we fix the compile for Mirv?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah sure
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: btw at some point during the next two weeks it might be that yakkety Qt 5.6.1 is possible to land. we have remaining runtime issues but they can be fixed before Qt 5.6.1 is landed to xenial overlay.
<Saviq> ack
<Mirv> this week has seen quite awesome progress on that front
<Mirv> or well benefiting from for example the upstream fixes during my leave
<Mirv> but also even though 5.6.1 broke a few things like many examples installations they were easy for me to fix "on the fly"
<Mirv> is unity8-desktop-session everything that should in theory be needed to log in to Unity 8 / Mir session on yakkety?
<Mirv> and/or could someone test silo 24 on yakkety Unity 8 desktop... but I'd also like to do that myself now that I seem to have this chromebook hack of an installation working
<Mirv> I'm getting just a black screen after giving password in lightdm with Unity 8 selected
<Mirv> intel graphics
<Mirv> ok I guess my problem is bug #1549455 although I have Cherryview (I'll update the bug), so unfortunately I can't test Unity 8 desktop myself
<ubot5> bug 1549455 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "Unity8-dash on Intel Atom graphics crashes and restarts continuously [qtubuntu: ASSERT: "eglDestroyContext(mEglDisplay, EglContext) == EGL_TRUE"]" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1549455
<Mirv> correction, I can has unity8!
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: ok Unity 8 desktop starts on Qt 5.6.1 on yakkety with silo 024, please arrange for more testing if you need something else, I don't know much about the desktop testing. I ran webbrowser and surfed around.
<Saviq> Mirv, ack, if it was your first session of that user, bug #1525285 could still be it
<ubot5> bug 1525285 in clutter-gst-3.0 (Ubuntu) "inspecting clutter plugin hangs outside X11" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1525285
<ahoneybun> Mirv: I mean for the main repos not a ppa
<Mirv> ack
<Mirv> ahoneybun: right, that's unfortunately not likely happen directly, although it will get a permanent PPA home eventually.
<ahoneybun> since we need it for KDE 5.7
#ubuntu-unity 2016-07-24
<wardster> hi :)
<Mirv> mzanetti: bzoltan: Qt 5.6.1 yakkety week next week at some point, it's starting to be ready enough and Kubuntu folks are eager to get it in (they'll want to fix broken things in proposed). will not affect you other than screwing up some of your QA routines when a silo would need a rebuild. maybe Tuesday.
<Mirv> I'm running autopkgtests now for testing (even if some things need another rebuild) so that I know if there is anything besides KDE
#ubuntu-unity 2017-07-19
<Strife> hello?
